#ubuntu-za 2011-07-11
<tumbleweed> reminder: http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/07/04/get-ready-for-ubuntu-developer-week-2/
<kbmonkey> ah thanks for that tumbleweed 
<Kilos> morning superfly kbmonkey nuvolari and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> Maaz, with milk
<Maaz> Yay Kilos You aren't one of those skinny guys that needs to drink black coffee to cast a shadow
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Sure
<Squirm> mmmmm
<Squirm> morning
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hiya Squirm 
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> vodacom got a 20% signal strenght again today
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and Squirm!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Squirm> MTN 3GB UNCAPPED
<Squirm> ...
<Squirm> that makes perfect sense
<Squirm> then they cap you at 40Gb after hours
<Squirm> surely thats something like false advertising?
<Kilos> lol and how much for the uncapped bundle
<Squirm> R300
<Tonberry> 40gb a month or per day?
<Squirm> 3Gb for peak times, 40Gb for off-peak
<Squirm> 40Gb a month
<Tonberry> and they call it uncapped?
<Squirm> yep
<Tonberry> dont we have laws about these things
<Tonberry> ?
<Squirm> the package is "MTN 3GB UNCAPPED"
<Squirm> and there's "MTN 10GB UNCAPPED", 10Gb peak, 40gb off-peak
<Squirm> Tonberry: thats what I though
<Tonberry> “Once the 3GB and or 10GB fair use limit has been reached, the connection speed will be reduced to 128kbps for the user for the remainder of the month. Users will still be able to access the internet and download content, it will just take a bit longer,” MTN explained.
<Tonberry> that is how they get past it
<Tonberry> they just shape you to death
<Squirm> but they still cap you
<kbmonkey> awe I'm going to miss the opening UDW session
<Squirm> Uncapped != Capped
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> Tonberry: I get it
<Tonberry> but 128k is pretty damn bad
<Kilos> mtn sucks here. this tower is only an edge tower
<Kilos> so never gets close to 128k/s anyway
<Squirm> yeah, im on 384k line with access, R200 for data
<Tonberry> edge can do 128k
<Squirm> but that would be mobile broadband
<Tonberry> thats only 16KB/s
<Squirm> *We used the theoretical download maximum of 16 bytes per second over a 30 day period to calculate MTN’s lowest possible per-MB pricing.
<Kilos> is it not all mobile broadband Tonberry 
<Tonberry> no that it is not
<Squirm> 8ta, you get 10Gb a month for R200
<Tonberry> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/348942-MTN-s-new-uncapped-broadband-pricing-compared
<Squirm> and 10Gb peak and 10Gb off-peak for R300
<Kilos> my modem and fone work with mobile broadband in nm
<Squirm> Tonberry: yeah, thats where im at
<nuvolari> moring oom Kilos, Squirm, kbmonkey, Tonberry 
<nuvolari> everyone else
<kbmonkey> hello daar
<Kilos> whois daar
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> havent seen him here before
<nuvolari>  % whois daar                                     
<nuvolari> No whois server is known for this kind of object.
<nuvolari>  % whois daar                                     
<nuvolari> No whois server is known for this kind of object.
<nuvolari> oops
<nuvolari> sorry
 * superfly whacks nuvolari over the head
<Kilos> you gotta /whois
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> I said sorry
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> :'(
<Kilos> you may whack me too superfly  but not onna head
<Kilos> lo DraZoro 
<DraZoro> Hi Kilos 
<superfly> Kilos: that's OK, you've been whacked enough ;-)
<Kilos> lol ty
<superfly> I figure the last whack you had to the head was good enough to last you the rest of your life ;-)
<kbmonkey> ha ha you people are nuts
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you dont know about my whach onna head?
<Kilos> whack
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, start the lpi setup this week, yes? ;)
<kbmonkey> who wacked you over the head Kilos?
<Kilos> a windmill
<Kilos> you think i was always so doff
<Kilos> sent me to the happy hunting grounds
<Kilos> superfly, hows the family?
<superfly> Kilos: they're fine thanks
<Kilos> great
 * kbmonkey thinks i need to move my whole rig into the sunny lounge
<Kilos> sun is good
<Kilos> from behind the pc or you cant see the screen
<Kilos> kbmonkey,  itried to single out the relevant page for you
<Kilos> http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/pain-of-my-life.html
<Kilos> lo sdehaan 
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: affirmative
<nuvolari> time?
<nuvolari> date/time
<kbmonkey> Ill have a read Kilos :)
<kbmonkey> no date/time nuvolari, work with your own schedule, we have different times now eh? ;)
<kbmonkey> ie this week we setup the environment - ill send an email about this
<superfly> kbmonkey, nuvolari?
<kbmonkey> we working through LPI material superfly 
<kbmonkey> you keen?
<superfly> ah, ok
<superfly> not really, I don't have time for it
<superfly> i.e. I'd love to, but I don't have time
<kbmonkey> well we'll keep it easy and people can work at their own pace
<kbmonkey> those of us who can, will work more, and just help others with questions :)
<nuvolari> it's a pretty heavy document
<kbmonkey> nah, just a lot of it. one section at a time should do it :)
<Kilos> nuvolari, kbmonkey where you guys gonna do it
<kbmonkey> right here Kilos :p
<Kilos> how big is the download of the document?
<kbmonkey> the exams we can write at prometric testing centers, so when we ready we can plan a exam date
<kbmonkey> are you on the ubuntu za mailing list kilos?
<Kilos> i just wanna learn not write exams
<Kilos> yip
<kbmonkey> of course kilos, thats a great idea - free knowledge!
<kbmonkey> Kilos, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2011-July/008025.html
<Kilos> how big is the download kb
<kbmonkey> let me check
<Kilos> GRR
<kbmonkey> its a pdf, 4.2MB
<kbmonkey> the link for it is on this page: http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<Kilos> ow
<Kilos> lemme work something out
<kbmonkey> I can gz it for you to 3.8MB :p
<kbmonkey> you have a low limit Kilos? 3g is pricey hey
<Kilos> yeah i am trying to stretch 100m over a month
<Kilos> thats why i dont browse
<Kilos> just here pidgin and mails
<kbmonkey> sjoe, that is 3.3 MB a day allowance :(
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> thats why i miss a week or so every month
<kbmonkey> that is a ridiculous option from a isp - have those people no brains, no morals?
<Kilos> it came with a modem ian bought and left for me
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats why i said last night it would be nice to find a port to them to miss the counter
<Kilos> not the modem the sim. his modem is very fulla
<Kilos> mine works hacked and all
<Kilos> the fly says i going to hell for that
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> ha ha - isee
<Kilos> but we just threaten him with super doom
<kbmonkey> we need to send you a care package 
<Kilos> with grandpa powders
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> and rusks
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i go get the manual now. if i disappear blame voda.
<kbmonkey> lets see if we can chop the file up to smaller bits for you kilos
<Kilos> must i click the free ebook one not the old syllabus
<Kilos> the new 100m comes tomorrow kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> yes kilos only the new syllabus link
<Kilos> ok i will get it
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> they release the material in versions just like software, the top is the latest version
<kbmonkey> right-click and "save as"
<Kilos> im set up to save every download to desktop
<Kilos> i use epiphany
<Kilos> not a ff fan
<kbmonkey> you're more clever than the avg user Kilos ! ;P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oo this is for trainers
<Kilos> experts
<kbmonkey> I doubt 100mb will last on windows long 
<kbmonkey> its a book for both learners and trainers Kilos :)
<Kilos> it didnt
<Kilos> luckily when i first cot online boet helped with 2g a month
<kbmonkey> which is great cos you can ignore the training parts, but they will help teach skills so you can hep other users easier ;)
<Kilos> yeah thats great
<Kilos> i think i gonna enjoy this
<Kilos> i normally give the wrong help
<kbmonkey> what other linuxes do you have with you?
<kbmonkey> like on cd or iso?
<Kilos> only ubuntu
<Kilos> all ubuntu from 8.10
<kbmonkey> the study works with CentOS, but you can easily get away with any other distro
<Kilos> anything that helps broaden the knowledge base is good
<Kilos> i just save hundreds of docs for going back to. to get the correct commands etc
<kbmonkey> If you want i can see about sending you some discs
<Kilos> of what 
<Kilos> other distros?
<kbmonkey> yes, ubuntu 11.04, CentOS, 
<kbmonkey> william has ubuntu repos so if we can sort you those, you could install any app in the repo without internet ;)
<Kilos> i have 11.04 but the data to do upgrades etc is the killer
<Kilos> without internet sounds good
<kbmonkey> i think the repos are like 20Gb
<kbmonkey> but those usb disks are like cheap now - should fit fine
<Kilos> thats many cd's
<Kilos> dont have a dvd
<Kilos> oh usb
<Kilos> do you get them so big?
<Kilos> lol i thought my 2g one was big
<kbmonkey> hey let's strap the usb disk to a carrier pidgeon
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Superhuman, wb
<Superhuman> thanks, new quasselcore
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> kbmonkey, will i be able to install centos alongside my maverick without causing hassles
<kbmonkey> that depends on how your disk is partitioned Kilos 
<kbmonkey> a better alternative is to use a virtual machine to run centos and leave your existing install
<Kilos> whew will have to learn about virtual machines first
<Kilos> uh oh netsplits again
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<Kilos> we can sing hibananana
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> wb morgs, nuvolari
<morgs> aloha
<nuvolari> :? watz happening?
<nuvolari> thanks inetpro 
<inetpro> nuvolari: 11/07 11:47:08 <Kilos> uh oh netsplits again
 * apie don't like doing the splits. unless it's banana splits.
<inetpro> I guess you didn't see that
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> superfly: good morning, what's with your connection?
<superfly> inetpro: I doubt it's my connection
<superfly> it's Freenode's IRC server
<superfly> it does that... I've seen it happen to tons of other people
<inetpro> ahh, so you just part of the split?
<superfly> "No Ping reply in 180 seconds."
<superfly> there's a 180 seconds version, and a 260 seconds version
<marcog> Maaz: https://twitter.com/marcog/statuses/90371440808955904
<Maaz> marcog: marcog: "Stellenbosch dev dinner tonight http://goo.gl/VFlfr & Cape Town nerdy food meetup at @kniferestaurant on Wed http://goo.gl/L0dJR all welcome"
<superfly> inetpro: ping
<Tonberry> eh?
<inetpro> superfly: pong
<ghostknife> ven
<Kilos> ven vat
<Kilos> lo ghostknife 
<Kilos> Guest99737, hi
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> maybe he dont speeka da english
<apie> wb Kilos 
<apie> I read your story, that must have been some nasty whack you had! ouch :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah its still hurting 13 years kater
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> thats why the fly says he wont wahack me more
<Kilos> whack
<Kilos> he has a soft heart
<Kilos> that book is great
<Kilos> very informative
<Kilos> woulda been nice when i first started
<Kilos> will take me months to get through it though
<Kilos> and a hundred years to learn
<apie> the only whacks we give here are |'s
<apie> \'s are badwhacks
<Kilos> ?? whats that apie 
<apie> the pipe is also called a whack :)
<Kilos> oh is | a whack
<apie> | <- that thing
<apie> # = crunch
<apie> ! = bang
<apie> | = whack
<Kilos> hard to find that thing everytime i great 303
<Kilos> you didnt read the rest of the blog
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i got one eye too and have to look what i type
<Kilos> tried typing courses but fingers cant bend like3 that
<apie> I will read the rest of your story :)
<Kilos> maybe i will add you in my next blog
<apie> I need to go practice at ninja school now though -- be back later oom Kilos!
<Kilos> cool enjoy ans sweat some
<apie> ja we always sweat there -- a lot!
<apie> got punched in the snozzle last time. sure does hurt when this cold
<Kilos> but great fun and healthy exercise
<apie> sure is! esp when one's not milking cows and plowing the land, we have to do something instead ;D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i also had a few broken bones
<Kilos> but thats how you learn
<ghostknife> Kilos: didn't see your greet. hi.
<ghostknife> Kilos: btw, I noticed now my "ven". It was during autojoins. I tried typing "/join #maven". weechat's dedicated channel buffers are irritating sometimes.
<Kilos> lol np
<Kilos> you have just moved outa the lurker category for a while
<Kilos> now just to get our Guest36050 to say something
<ghostknife> :)
<ghostknife> ^ skype habbit (one liner emotes)
<ghostknife> either way, off to home
<Kilos> cheeras ghostknife 
<ghostknife> I tried to say hi to nuvolari. he's off. so flood ping him on my behalf when he gets back.
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> Maaz, tell nuvolari ghostknife flood pings him , whatever that might be
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell nuvolari on freenode
<tumbleweed> reminder ubuntu developer week about to kick off http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/07/04/get-ready-for-ubuntu-developer-week-2/ (i'll shut up now)
<drubin> tumbleweed: please don't
<drubin> tumbleweed: this channel is supposed to be for that.
<tumbleweed> drubin: :)
<nuvolari> :O
<Maaz> nuvolari: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell nuvolari ghostknife flood pings him , whatever that might be" 1 hour, 7 minutes and 5 seconds ago
<nuvolari> bleh.
<nuvolari> missed him
<Kerbero> #ubuntu-classroom
<nuvolari> eh?
<Kerbero> just typing so that i remember
<Kerbero> :P
<Kerbero> that channel == https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<Kilos> whats happening in the classroom
<Kerbero> Q&A it seems
<Kilos> i see ty Kerbero 
<Kerbero> maar ek het nie nou krag om al daai goed te lees nie
<Kilos> lol
<Kerbero> enige website wat langer as 'n paragraaf is is te lank
<Kerbero> netso is irc wat langer as drie lyne is
<Kilos> ek sukkel om by te bly as hulle begin vinnig gesels
<nuvolari> bloep
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wat bloep jy nuvolari 
<apie> hello. has the UDW session started yet?
<apie> oh dit het! okay let's jump in 
<nuvolari> Kilos: ek bloep sommer net oom :P
 * nuvolari jumps into the LPI doc instead
<apie> that's a good idea actually nuvolari :)
<nuvolari> apie: ye, I guess about 20 pages on average/evening is OK
<nuvolari> Maaz: 329/20.0
<Maaz> nuvolari: 16.45
<nuvolari> 2 months seem like a reasonable target
<Kilos> are you guys gonna go through that whole manual?
<nuvolari> Kilos: ja oom!
<nuvolari> why not? :P
<Kilos> sjoe julle gaan werk
<apie> that manual covers both exams Kilos, so we only learn the first half this time ;)
<apie> ... or the whole thing for those crazies who want to write both
<Kilos> from page 1?
<Kilos> all the bios info as well
<apie> sure, bios, copyright, the index too...
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ye, I read most of it
<Kilos> where do you go write the exams
<nuvolari> skipped some of the index pages
<nuvolari> hmm, aparently there's a cenre or 2 close by that can assist us in the exams
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i wish you guys coulda done this 20 years ago
<apie> apparently prometric & comptia test centers offer exams
<apie> oh nuvolari I was talking to a girl in my class today, she goes to cti (?) that it training in umhlanga, they're doing a course on Ubuntu!
<Kilos> great
<nuvolari> apie: there's a cti here? ossum! If I knew that I'd complete my IAD
<nuvolari> when I was there they used Redhat 8, :P  ancient by now
<apie> I used RH6 for mine in 2001
<apie> got Quake I compiled and running quick stick
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ons het n dag apie lyk my
<kbmonkey> he he Kilos - ons het ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all sleep warm
 * sf55 read a bit up on mesa 8 today
<sf55> talk about a blue monday, going to crash anytime now (hopefully in the bed)
<sf55> night all
<kbmonkey> gn sf55 
 * kbmonkey also wants to get more into mesa
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-12
<superfly> fp
<Squirm> sp
<inetpro> tp
<kbmonkey> hi
<Kilos> good morning superfly nuvolari kbmonkey  and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> morning superfly and all you other geeks
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> i had to do a reconect with xchat
<Kilos> even maaz didnt answer me
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> môre nuvolari 
<Kilos> morning |3o|3 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks alot
<Maaz> Kilos: no problemo
 * Symmetria plays with google+
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> o/ oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> :? wonder wazzup with the webs
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  yeah they kinda sick
<Kilos> but better now than earlier
<nuvolari> blame vodacom
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and facebook
<Kilos> and webcams
<Kilos> and windows users
<Kilos> hiya rainking 
<marcog> maiatoday, drubin: are there any plans for the next stellies ubuntu hour?
<Kerbero> good question
<Kerbero> you should ask queery though
<marcog> i'm suggesting it to someone i know
<Stevethepirate> marcog, tumbleweed : any idea if awstats pulls user-agent stats?
<tumbleweed> yes
<Stevethepirate> tumbleweed: lol
<Stevethepirate> I don't mean to be a meanie, but if Sizwe and Kait told me that like last Thursday, I could have saved them a lot of work. They're doing browser-side browser detection-stats
<tumbleweed> user-agents are included in apache's default "combined" log
<tumbleweed> so there's really no reason any stats package using those longs wouldn't use these values
<Stevethepirate> Hmm, awstats pulls off access.log as default right?
<Stevethepirate> let me actually just install it quick on this box.
<tumbleweed> more to the point, people log in "combinde" by default
<Stevethepirate> Yeah
<Stevethepirate> Anyways.
<Stevethepirate> I've spent the majority of the day coding in php + python. :(
<drubin> marcog: I don't have time ;/
<drubin> marcog: Feel free to make it happen :) or ask queery but I don't think he hs time either sadly.
<drubin> Kerbero: ^^ het jy tyd om dit te beplan?
<marcog> drubin: i'm not making it happen when i can't go :P
<Kerbero> nope
<marcog> i was just wondering if it *is* happening
<Kerbero> not yet anyway
<drubin> Kerbero: hoekom het jy nie tyd nie?  Jy sit by die huis en geo code die heel gorge :) 
<Kerbero> nee
<Kerbero> ek moet 'n PC bord ontwerp
<Kerbero> en ek moet iemand anders se code document
<Kerbero> en dan kom ek nog nie eers by my eie website uit nie
<drubin> ;-p
<drubin> Kerbero: Dis ok :)
<Stevethepirate> tumbleweed: any news about those arduino boards we tried to group order?
<tumbleweed> Stevethepirate: you mean the discussion today?
<Stevethepirate> I have no idea about any discussion. I just saw some Afrikaans like 10 lines up so it reminded me about them
<tumbleweed> Stevethepirate: I'm troying to work out what the question that you are asking is
<tumbleweed> we never group bought *boards* as such
<Stevethepirate> Ok, so a few months ago there was a CLUG poll/wiki/thingy that you could order some Arduino boards for some nominal fee.
<Stevethepirate> As a group - and hence get discount.
<tumbleweed> we did group buy components, and we sold them all
<Stevethepirate> I'm asking if anything materialized from that
<Stevethepirate> ok
<tumbleweed> except for a few I have that people earmarked
<Stevethepirate> Cool. Nvm then.
<tumbleweed> but there was more discussion about it today, people are organising more
<Stevethepirate> I believe I was one of them, at least on the wiki. Oh, cool.
<tumbleweed> the wiki was to guage interest. If you actually wanted them, you needed to pitch up and buy them
<tumbleweed> (or plead with me to keep you some)
<Stevethepirate> I was not aware. But coolio. I'll wait until next time.
<Stevethepirate> Are you keen for some Primi tonight?
<tumbleweed> no, clug talk + dinner tonight
<Stevethepirate> Coolio.
<tumbleweed> 17:37 < dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 2 starting in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Kilos> whew, is pitti on #ubuntu-classroom typing so fast or copy/pasting from another document
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-13
<scar[w]> good morning
<superfly> morning scar[w]
<Kilos> yay. Peter Nel is older than me
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari and all others
<Kilos> why doesnt someone invite him to come here for help?
<Kilos> its hard waiting on the lists for help
<Kilos> lo morgs Tonberry 
<morgs> morning Kilos, all
<Tonberry> lo
<morgs> Kilos: helps with what?
<Kilos> he is battling with open office looks like
<Kilos> or opening some documents
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> sorry for not saying night last night. vodacom decided to cut data connectivity but fones still worked
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> vodacom has really gone downhill in the last 2 months
<Kilos> i dont know if its out of place for me to invite peeps to come here because i cant help them but shame he is more of a bally than me
<Kilos> and i dont have 11.04 running
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos, superfly, Tonberry, morgs 
<morgs> Kilos: you can certainly invite people to come here...
<Kilos> oh ty
<Kilos> now reading the mails i am not sure if its peter nel or jan greef thats the bally
<superfly> I think it's jan greef
<Kilos> ok i will invite him ok?
<scar[w]> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi there scar[w] howzit
<scar[w]> can't complain, reading up on logrotate I always thought these things just sat in /etc/cron.monthly or something like that
 * Kilos waves to nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos ... 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<nlsthzn> Maaz: But why don't you want to server me...? Am I not geek enough :'(
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Excuse me?
<nlsthzn> See?!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he is moody today
<Kilos> Maaz, say hi to nlsthzn 
<Maaz> hi to nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Maaz: say I am a dumb *ss
<Maaz> I am a dumb *ss
<nlsthzn> :D
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for nlsthzn 
<Maaz> No, the arabs drink some concoction make from camel milk
<superfly> "made" surely?
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> my editor is still up and awake
<nlsthzn> hehe... it is a conspiracy
<nlsthzn> hey superfly 
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<Kilos> ty for the info on the lists nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Just trying to help... :) but thanks for noticing...
<Kilos> do we just wait for jan now or does he need more help nlsthzn 
<Kilos> ek sukkel bietjie partykeer
<nlsthzn> I haven't really followed the thread... I am at work currently but I did see the oppertunity to assisit with getting on IRC... 
<nlsthzn> A quick help with little thought required :p
<Kilos> ok ty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> But if he does decide to help himself and come here I am sure he will be assisted quickly :) - The caped Kilos watches over Gotham Channel...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he is also a bally  so this is a new experience most likely
<Kilos> i also battled in the beginning. the fly helped me
<Kilos> mornin Squirm2 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 2 of you now
<Kilos> morning maiatoday 
<Squirm2> morning
<Kilos> what is bumblebee for
<Vhata_> fertilizing flowers
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Vhata, well said
<Kilos> im trying to help jan get xchat going and see he gets things like this
<Kilos> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<Kilos> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Kilos> Setting up bumblebee (2.0.0-5~maverick) ...
<Kilos> i dont even have bumblebee in synaptic
<Vhata> http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/361/battery-drain-problem-bumblebee-to-the-rescue
<nlsthzn> Depending on what it is he can have added it from a different PPA
<nlsthzn> Yup... there is a PPA...
<Kilos> wish he could get here
<Kilos> lists hard work
<Kilos> at least it looks like he is using maverick so maybe i can help him
<Kilos> hi trev_ 
<trev_> hello
<Kilos> first time i heard of xchat battling to install
<Kilos> hiya kodez 
<kodez> hola heita kilos, how are you today?
<Kilos> good ty kodez  and you
<kodez> i'm better than yesterday, thanks for asking.
<kodez> i managed to get ubuntu 11.04 DVD and am not winning in terms of configuring synaptic manager to get the remaining software from the disci. please held
<kodez> please help
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Vhata> aptitude
<nlsthzn> aptitude has super cow powers
<Kilos> i dont know if aptitude is in 11.04 Vhata 
<Kilos> had to install it in maverick
<Vhata> you're kidding
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> its an installable package
<Vhata> I thought it was replacing apt-get
<Kilos> i dunno about natty
<trev_> so the only time you use atp-get is to apt-get isntall aptitude!
<Kilos> thats what i did trev_ . used apt-get to install aptitude
<Kilos> lol
<kodez> i want to install all this applications from the DVD not internet. i want to know how to configure it to look for the application from the dvd
<Kilos> ok open the dvd
<Kilos> right click what you want to install
<Kilos> and install with gdebi if its still there
<Kilos> might have dependancy issues, but if they are also on the dvd you can then install them first
<Kilos> gdebi will tell you what dependancies are needed
<nlsthzn> aptitude replacing apt-get... that is a new rumour... syanptic being droped for software center isn't though :)
<Kilos> but i think you will first need to do sudo apt-get update or sudo aptitude update 
<Kilos> to my understanding update tells you system there is more than what is on the cd/dvd
<Kilos> i member with maverick i had to install  gdebi as well
<Kilos> i still havent found how to tell the system how to use a cd as a repo
<Kilos> i think thats what kodez is looking for
<nlsthzn> When inserting a CD with packages I normally get a message saying that a software source has been found and if I would like to scan it...
<kodez> hi kilos, i appreciate your advice but that means i must  consistently look for the packages one by one while if i can use synaptic package manager i can select multiple application
<kodez> nlsthza, unfortunately that message is not coming up but suprisingly it does when insert the same DVD on my laptop. 
<kodez> i had installed ubuntu 64 bit on my pc using the dvd and a 32bit on my laptop using an alternate cd
<Kilos> kodez, i could never find out how to use a local cd/dvdrom as a repo
<Kilos> it woulda saved me many days of one package at a time
<Kilos> but i read some there is a way to tell you pc to use the dvd as a repo but that long gone 
<|3o|3> Kilos: dpkg-scanpackages
<|3o|3> You can use that to make a repo out of any group of packages
<Kilos> ty |3o|3 
<Kilos> kodez, ^^
<|3o|3> I can't remember where the tutorial is for it that I used when I didn't have internet
<Kilos> lol i not the only one that forgets or losing things
<superfly> Kilos: apt-cdrom
<nlsthzn> in software sources you should still see the installation DVD as a source but without it being selected... maybe look at how it looks... insert CD/DVD and add a new source that resembles that entry but with the new info about the new CD/DVD... (sorry at work on XP can't play and see to assist more)
<superfly> Maaz: tell kodez apt-cdrom
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell kodez on freenode
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<nlsthzn> apt-awesome upgrade superfly -fy
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> maiatoday: http://i.imgur.com/24lvg.jpg made me think of you :p
 * nlsthzn is a conversation killer of the highest caliber
<Kilos> what you did now
<kodez> how can i mount an image (iso) file? i had forgotten the synatax
<nlsthzn> After my last comment the channel was quiet for more than half an hour before I posted again :p
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> kodez: are you in terminal or in a GUI?
<kodez> lol. unfortunately i was offline
<Kilos> everything is quiet nlsthzn  even jan hasnt come back to me
<kodez> both but i am interested to mount using the terminal
<kodez> the iso is in my desktop and i want to mount it to /media/iso
<Kilos> he has a strange maverick that wont even install xchat
<nlsthzn> kodez: sorry... I don't know how to mount that way (sad really) ... give me a few months... I got the book and I will pass the LPI exam before the year of the linux desktop
<kodez> i must pass that exam too but must have a sturdy study program
<Kilos> kodez, nuvolari and kbmonkey are going to do it online here soon
<kodez> do what? do you mean the exam?
<nlsthzn> kodez: cool... good luck... I know I will need it :p
<Kilos> they are going to go through the whole course
<kodez> kwl, i am available to learn. i must just get some more airtime
<Kilos> they gave the link to download the manual they will be working through
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Hmmm... that is good news... I have two free online study guides (suspect they will be using one of them) as well as a study guide by Sybex...
<kodez> please pass the link again
<Kilos> i am trying to find it
<Kilos> gotta scroll back 3 days i think
<Kilos> was 4.2meg
<Kilos> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<nlsthzn> Kilos: your the man :)
<Kilos> o.O
<nlsthzn> Hmmm... don't think I have this one to be honest... Mr. Kilos please tell the guys to announce on the mailing list and/or on the web site when they plan on doing this
<Kilos> i dunno how you guys gonna remember all those commands
<Squirm> hmm, I also have a good manual somewhere
 * Squirm browses bookmarks
<nlsthzn> man man
<Kilos> this is the latest Squirm 
<kodez> thanks kilos
<Kilos> yw kodez 
<nlsthzn> This is one of those I have...
<kodez> fro the link
<Kilos> for teachers too
<Squirm> the shuttleworth foundation had study material
<Squirm> tbh I dont know how up to date it is
<nlsthzn> There has been a revision to the curriculum recently... 2010 I think
<Kilos> nlsthzn, i will tell themj or ask them to do so. or do it for them
<nlsthzn> Kilos: thanks :) depending on what they are planning I hope they have some notes etc. for anyone not able to be online when they do... as I am always off-line when it matters :p
<Kilos> as far as i know nlsthzn they are going through the whole manual for anyone that needs help
<Kilos> and there will always be the logs here to look back on
<nlsthzn> Depending on how fast they go I might be able to keep up :) ... but the learning curve is steep...
<Kilos> well hopefully i will have data to  be with you all so mostly it will be at my speed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but with the manual you can go through it and check where you steek vas
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Cool... so you going to become a 1337 *nix hacker too... sweet
<Kilos> lol no man i have to keep going back to the manual for commands
<Kilos> but if i can learn just a little it will be more than i know now
<nlsthzn> I think you will be surprised how much you already know... every now and again I hear questions or see people do strange things and go "WTF!?" Then I realize that many things that have become second nature wasn't so a few years ago :)
<Kilos> thats what makes it frustrating for lotsa guys to help us newbies
<Kilos> like when i started i was given commands  without sudo in the front mosta the time
<Kilos> and couldnt get things to work
<Kilos> at least now i remember sudo if it doesnt work without it
<Kilos> and even a killer command to become root
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> In Ubuntu you really never have to be root...
<nlsthzn> Make me a sandwhich
<nlsthzn> No
<nlsthzn> sudo make me a sandwhich
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> i have had to when things went bad here
<Kilos> twice sudo wasnt good enough
<nlsthzn> They shouldn't ever get that bad :p
<Kilos> ya but murphy lives here
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> nlsthzn, coffee time
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee time
<Maaz> It is always coffee time!
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<kodez> what time will the class start?
<Kilos> what class?
<kodez> lpi?
<Kilos> they will tell us when the are ready kodez 
<Kilos> they still working it all out
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<kodez> ok, i want to go to BP garage to get 8ta airtime and i don't want to loose. but i hope i will not loose that much if they will start before i'm back
<Kilos> it wont be today kodez 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nlsthzn> :) 
<nlsthzn> I am having some tea...so there :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what can be blocking jan here please
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21nsme6pk
<Kilos> synaptic normally blocks it
<nlsthzn> Social networking site blocked at work... sorry...
<Kilos> np nlsthzn  ty
<Kilos> its the normall message you get if you sudo install and synaptic is open
<Kilos> all he has open is thunderbird and skype
<Kilos> i dunno what thunderbird is
<Kilos> told him to do sudo apt-get update and upgrade
<Kilos> he says this now
<Kilos> I'm currently running updates Miles, perhaps that will help. The UMgr 
<Kilos> says it has to do a partial upgrade due to some problems with updates, 
<Kilos> will keep in touch. Perhaps it has to do with my aborted attempt to 
<Kilos> remove CompizConfig from the system.
<Kilos> sigh
<nlsthzn> ah... I know
<nlsthzn> but not exactly
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> there will be a file that is showing that the system is busy... basically locked that needs to be either edited or deleted... I am not sure what file and not sure which option
<Kilos> shame he must be so frustrated, we been at it all morning
<Kilos> hopefully his updates fixes his prob
<nlsthzn> rm /var/lock/rpm/transaction 
<nlsthzn> there is a file that needs deleting ... this command seems suspect cause it says rpm... got it from google
<Kilos> he will let me know as soon as he has done updating
<nlsthzn> but this happens when a previous session was terminated worngly and the lock it created isn'r removed
<nlsthzn> I think that is the issue as I have only the info of the last half hour in IRC to go on :p
<Kilos> yeah rpm is not with maverick
<Kilos> np nlsthzn ty for trying
<nlsthzn> All of them say to delete the lock file... so just need to find it :p
<nlsthzn> /var/lib/dpkg/lock maybe this is the lock file for ubuntu
<nlsthzn> so it should be sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<nlsthzn> then do sudo apt-get clean
<nlsthzn> then do sudo apt-get clean
<nlsthzn> sudo apt-get update
<nlsthzn> sudo apt-get upgrade
<nlsthzn> I think :p
<nlsthzn> I don't know... will only be home in a few hours
<Kilos> thanks i will tell him when he comes back to me
<Kilos> might be that compizconf he tried to remove
<Kilos> i dont even know what that does
 * nlsthzn shrugs
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> I usually re-install long before I have given enough though or care into the problem (which makes me lousy at remembering commands and trouble-shooting
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe there is a repair broken packages command
<Kilos> im scared to tell him to do it on bootup in case he does know how to login from there
<Kilos> maybe thats the best for him that recovery at boot
<nlsthzn> Is he in contact with you via e-mail?
<nlsthzn> Where can I get more info on his issue?
<Kilos> and i must just tell him to sudo gdm start to get back in
<Kilos> yeah on the lists
<Kilos> it looks like he is locked out from installing anything since deleted compiz
<Kilos> one of the times i had to use root was with a similar prob
<Kilos> locked out from installing anything
<nlsthzn> Hmmm... I have to check my spam folder... 
<Kilos> yeah dunno why gmail sends some ubuntu peeps to spam
<nlsthzn> Nah... I am not finding the mail with the info :/ I must be slipping in my old age... :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> in our lists
<Kilos> i have deleted 5 or 6 in my evolution
<nlsthzn> I looked... I saw one Jan moaning about someone elses issues but not one struggling with installing stuff :/
<nlsthzn> do you have the e-mail subject for me...
<Kilos> sec i go see
<nlsthzn> I have to go home now :D... just talk to my secretary.... she is called Maaz online :p
<Kilos> lol
<|3o|3> Anyone have a 64 bit natty in Hermanus?
<nuvolari> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> lo nuvolari kodez will weet wanneer julle begin met julle klasse
<Kilos> hy stel ook belang
<Kilos> en neil ook
<nuvolari> Kilos: well, ons gaan deur die materiaal soos ons tyd kry
<Kilos> ok nuvolari  hulle vra of jy dit sal op die lists sit wanneer julle reg is
<nuvolari> hmm, ons sal die mailing list details hier moet opsit
<Kilos> ja asb seun
<Kilos> kondig net aan wanneer hier en op die lists
<Kilos> hiya Langjan 
<Kilos> are you here from the mailing lists Langjan ?
<Kilos> not easy for us ballies to get used to these wonderful new toys
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Langjan  i see you here
<Kilos> at the bottom of the window you see where it says #ubuntu-za-freenode tick there and then type
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> how you?
<Kilos> couple more guys interest in your LPI course
<Kilos> well ty
<Kilos> and you?
<kbmonkey> fine. yes i saw them join the email list. im not sure if it works though, messages not coming thru. hmm
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> gmail sometimes dumps peeps in spam. i dunno why
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> yellow, will anyone have something against me if I post info about the LPI learning group to ubuntu-za mailing list?
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: please DO!!!!!!!
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: oh and I have run into a number of awesome plug-ins chrome exclusive :( ... Guess it is +1 for them but it does cause other browsers to start lagging behind when it is for Gmail, and G+...
<nuvolari> hmm, I think I'll just get the list archive link :P it was posted by kbmonkey already
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: any idea when you guys want to start this thing?
<nuvolari> Maaz: lpi.init is http://goo.gl/8Pnv0
<Maaz> nuvolari: Got it
<nuvolari> Maaz: lpi.init
<Maaz> nuvolari: lpi.init is http://goo.gl/8Pnv0
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: ^
<nuvolari> oom Kilos ^
<Kilos> ja nuvolari 
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> daai link is die begin van ons LPI-mission
<Kilos> ok ek gaan kyk
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: oh... I saw this mail... I want to do it, but I am not in SA... I will do the exam and studying alone here in the UAE... 
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: you're welcome do that
<nuvolari> It's not restricted to ZA, as we're quite wide-spread here to have actual meet-ups
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: hmmm... then I will definitly look into doing this...
<nuvolari> so the goal is to have a group of people that knows the same stuff, asking questions or providing help to other ones
<nuvolari> it's pretty much self-paced since we don't all have the same schedules
<nuvolari> I will mention that everyone needs to read the initial mailing list post
<Kilos> nuvolari, how can it say mail to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za
<Kilos> to subscribe
<nuvolari> eh?
<kbmonkey> hey nuvolari, yes thanks for that link :D
<nuvolari> nee oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> it's a bit up, not the last link
<Kilos> wat doen ek verkeerd
<kbmonkey> btw did you get that email from the mailing list nuvolari? I wonder if the mails are going through
<Kilos>  * send an email to linux-learning-sa-request at freelists.org with 
<Kilos> 'subscribe' in the Subject field
<kbmonkey> I hope the mails don't get spam blocked :/
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: which one?
<nuvolari> I got several :P
<nuvolari> 2 to be exact
<Kilos> i dont find an email address there
<kbmonkey> oh well if you got any, then I'm happy nuvolari :)
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom, dis weggesteek :P
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom moet die 'at' met 'n @ vervang
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: will doublecheck
<nuvolari> which ones I got
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: the one with the link to the LPI pdf?
<nuvolari> I received that right after subscribing
<kbmonkey> the welcome email has that link, I'll find it for you...
<kbmonkey> the link to the pdf -> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<kbmonkey> the first link, the new syllabus
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: it's the one i'm talking about :P
<kbmonkey> sorry, I'm busy multitasking, silly apie!
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: did you read the part in the manual mentioning that the aim is to make it affordable in africa?
<kbmonkey> yes that is great
<nuvolari> I doubt the figures they mention in the mails are really following convention
<nuvolari> especially if they aim for the greater part of africa
<nlsthzn> done :D
<nlsthzn> Sweet rules for posting... I like the vibe... plus one for sure
<kbmonkey> he he
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: now that I surf the archives... I think they ended up in my spam folder
 * nuvolari goes to look
<kbmonkey> only after everything did I click I should have used google groups for the list - less likely to be spam blocked 
<nuvolari> whoa! google is spot-on. I got a phishing mail
<nuvolari> whut? FNB and Nedbank, the same mail
<nlsthzn> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<nuvolari> :? something is not right
<nuvolari> I'm subscribed, but didn't receive the last 2 messages you sent kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> and it's not in my spam folder
<kbmonkey> that is worrying
<kbmonkey> maybe i need to move it to google groups before the list gets any discussions going
<kbmonkey> because I checked the list settings and my spam too and can't see any reason for the lost mails
<Kilos> why is it so involed to subscribe
 * nuvolari points at kbmonkey
<nuvolari> not me oom 
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: check for a "ping" mail
<kbmonkey> by default, you need to confirm the subscription Kilos, to avoid scripts from subsribing
<Kilos> List context changed to 'linux-learning-sa' by following command.
<Kilos> >> appsub linux-learning-sa msdomdonner@gmail.com 4E1DDB02:1E29.1:yvahkyrneavatfn
<Kilos> Subscribed.
<Kilos> ?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ye, it's weird.
<nuvolari> Request received for list 'linux-learning-sa' via request address.
<nuvolari> >> ping?
<nuvolari> Unknown command.
<nuvolari> >> --
<nuvolari> Found signature marker, ending command mode.
<nuvolari> that's after it said I'm subscribed
<Kilos> this be very weird
<Kilos> where do i confirm and what must i confirm if it says i am subscribed
<nuvolari> Kilos: well, that's what I did
<nuvolari> thought I'm subscribed
<kbmonkey> it's strange nuvolari because when I log into the freelist admin section, it only shows two users, me and corrie
<nuvolari> :?
<nuvolari> weird
<Kilos> o/
<kbmonkey> it's like everybody else aren't in the user list
<kbmonkey> \o
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: exactly :P
<kbmonkey> I think I should move to G groups
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I guess you created it using google+ and we're not in your circle
<nuvolari> fine
<nuvolari> be lke that
<nuvolari> *like
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> +1
<nuvolari> maybe I should try my hand at setting up mailman
 * Kilos needs to practise whacking peeps online
<nuvolari> like me oom Kilos ?
<nuvolari> why?
<nlsthzn> wife plugged out my PC :/
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> wb anyways
<Kilos> like kbmonkey  for making things so difficult and making me go to them sights
<Kilos> lol @nl
<Kilos> grr
<nuvolari> whoot! mailman documentation in DVI format
<nuvolari> don't see a lot of those
<nuvolari> LaTeX ftw
<Kilos> i still dunno if i am subscribed
<nuvolari> Kilos: don't worry oom
<nuvolari> we're going to ditch that one
<nuvolari> we're going to get a bigger circle
<nlsthzn> Kilos: you will get mail to reply too and get another mail
<Kilos> why not put it in our ubuntu-za lists
<Kilos> i got about 5 so far
<Kilos> some saying leave the body intact
 * nuvolari feels intimidated by mailman's documentation
<nuvolari> Kilos: I gave up on it oom
<nuvolari> after it said I can't try again
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> said I'm abusing it
<Kilos> i think advertise on our mailing list as well
<Kilos> inna normal  mail
<Kilos> that ballies can understand
<Kilos> Request received for list 'linux-learning-sa' via request address.
<Kilos> >> subscribe
<Kilos> Subscription confirmation ticket sent to user being subscribed.
<Kilos> so where is my confirmation ticket
<Kilos> kbmonkey, do you see me there yet
<Kilos> i have now got 8 mails
<kbmonkey> 8 mails Kilos ?! what do they all say? im confused
<Kilos> how do i follow this command
<Kilos> List context changed to 'linux-learning-sa' by following command.
<Kilos> >> appsub linux-learning-sa msdomdonner@gmail.com 4E1DE070:2B7F.1:yvahkyrneavatfn
<Kilos> Subscribed.
<Kilos> thats the last one
<kbmonkey> did you subscribe 8 times?
<Kilos> most of them are different
<kbmonkey> well no matter I can add you to the list manually
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I used the web interface too
<kbmonkey> I also subscribed with another mail and only got the one
<nuvolari> without success
<nuvolari> I get a welcoming mail every time
<nlsthzn> Uncle Kilos is triple subscribed :D
<kbmonkey> okay that settles it. dont worry oom Kilos we will sort you out :D
<Kilos> ithen there is a welcome one
<kbmonkey> I will use google groups (dbnlug uses that one too) and let the people involved know
<Kilos> lol but they all a bit confusing
<Kilos> well at least i am subscribed but i dunno which one went there 
<Kilos> which 3
<Kilos> one was even online
<kbmonkey> its okay Kilos, I can add you to the list manually so you won't need to go through the effort ;)
<Kilos> oh kbmonkey  am i not there
 * Kilos needs to learn the gobsmack thing
<Kilos> nlsthzn, see jan got here
<Kilos> but thenjh i think he went home before he got webchat working
<Kilos> he be langjan
<kbmonkey> what gobsmack thing Kilos?
<Kilos> i dunno. saw a while back that someone gobsmacked someone else
<Kilos> whatever that might be
<kbmonkey> on irc?
<Kilos> i dont remember 
<Kilos> just that word gobsmack stuck inna nut
<nlsthzn> Who is Jan?!
 * nuvolari looks around
<nuvolari> not me
<Kilos> he is a 68 year old man thats battling with maverick\
<Kilos> prob started a while ago when he couldnt drag windows to other desktops i think
<Kilos> then a coupla other things
<Kilos> then tried to remove compizconfig
<Kilos> now his pc refuses to let him update or install anything
<Kilos> he is like i was in the beginning
<Kilos> thats why i wanted to know if i could invite him here so we can help
<Kilos> its very difficult via mails
<Langjan> Hi Kilos, at last I see how it works.
<Kilos> i dont know if compizconf can lock anything like that
<Kilos> hey Langjan welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> xchat is much easier , we jus5t need to find out whats locking you out of being able to install anything
<Langjan> thanks, well compiz stopped doing it when I tried to remove it which apparently disabled it (and the rest of my upgradeability)  
<Kilos> Langjan, the clever guys are here when they not too busy working but if one is patient one always gets help here
<Langjan> Sounds good Kilos, thanks for the help thus far.
<Kilos> you can most likely still install from root itself but lets hear what the boffins say first
<Kilos> you are welcome
<Kilos> kbmonkey, do we go root or not
<Langjan> When you say root you lose me...
<Kilos> nlsthzn, ?
<nlsthzn> sorry uncle Kilos I am watching Jono for a bit...
<Kilos> ok nlsthzn 
<Kilos> sudo normally gives you root access
<Kilos> but there is one step even deeper
<nlsthzn> what error is given when typing sudo apt-get update in terminal?
<kbmonkey> hi there Langjan, let me read what is going on...
<kbmonkey> :)
<Kilos> but in there one cam make mistakes and mess up everything
<Kilos> it says you dont have permission nlsthzn 
<Kilos> and asks are you root
<nlsthzn> with sudo typed and correct user name entered
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> even with updating it fails
<Kilos> Langjan, do you know how to use a pastebin
<nlsthzn> sound like the user isn't in the sudo'er file any longer... not sure how to fix that :/ give me a sec
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> first link I see is the following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1054608
<Kilos> Langjan, can you go see that link
<kbmonkey> if he's not in the sudoers file, you can boot into recovery mode and edit the sudoers file with visudo, but that is really not an absolute beginner thing to attempt
<Kilos> i cant go see nlsthzn 
<Kilos> jan isnt an it guy
<Kilos> IT
<Kilos> but not as bad as i was
<nlsthzn> Go for it Mr Kilos ... your the go to guy now :D
<Kilos> ive already used 2 days data today
<kbmonkey> what exactly is the problem, Langjan? can you fill me in
<Kilos> no man you guys are the brains
<Kilos> he cannot install anything
<Kilos> or even upgrade
<Kilos> here is an example output
<Kilos> jan@jan-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo apt-get install xchat
<Kilos> >>>> [sudo] password for jan:
<Kilos> >>>> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource
<Kilos> >>>> temporarily unavailable)
<Kilos> >>>> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is
<Kilos> >>>> another process using it?
<Kilos> sorry for spamming
<kbmonkey> ah I know how to fix that :D
<kbmonkey> you are right Kilos, when you have synaptic or the software center is using it, it gets locked
<kbmonkey> let me query the all knowing google...
<Kilos> but they are both off
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Pastebin? Don't even know what it is. Problem is when I tried to remove compiz it froze on me, it was logging me out every few minutes. Since then my system does not update. 
<Kilos> i would have gone root and done apt-get upgrade
<Kilos> Langjan,  do ytou know how to go recoverymode when booting
<Langjan> jan@jan-System-Product-Name:~$ apt-get upgrade E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? jan@jan-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<kbmonkey> the root user is disabled in Ubuntu as far as I know Kilos, which is why we use sudo instead
<Kilos> i went in there with sudo -i
<kbmonkey> Langjan, I assume you have rebooted since, and still get that lock error?
<Kilos> but was warned to be very careful
<Langjan> Yes
<Langjan> reboot did not help
<kbmonkey> that location that the system needs is locked, and I'm just looking for the command to unlock it for you...
<nlsthzn> the lock file needs to be deleted
<Langjan> thanks
<kbmonkey> it should unlock automatically when you install applications, but sometimes when something goes wrong, like a crash, it does not get unlocked
<Langjan> should I try to install an application?
<kbmonkey> Langjan, try this command in a terminal:
<kbmonkey> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: that is the one :)
<kbmonkey> then you can try update your repos with:
<kbmonkey> sudo apt-get update
<Langjan> jan@jan-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock [sudo] password for jan:  rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/dpkg/lock': No such file or directory jan@jan-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<nlsthzn> ?
<nlsthzn> crap... I see I have the file
<kbmonkey> strange, I have that file. hmmm
<Kilos> its been hidden methinks
<Langjan> running on update command
<Kilos> ls -la
<nlsthzn> Langjan: if you browse to /var/lib/dpkg do you see a file called lock?
<kbmonkey> the file 'lock' is not hidden, hidden files start with a '.' Kilos ;)
<Kilos> ah ty i am learning as we go
<Kilos> maybe its dpkg that corrupt
<Langjan> Outcome:files contains configuration for specific systems.  rofiles hasn't been individually testest and are submitted by users.                    1   System manufacturer System Product Name:                   2   PCI:01:00:0 PCI:01:00:0:                   997 Enter Manual Configuration                   998 Show all profiles.                   999 Do not configure now.                   
<kbmonkey> Langjan, try this one:
<kbmonkey> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<kodez> look me in your heart, i'm there
<Langjan> jan@jan-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock [sudo] password for jan:  jan@jan-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/archives/lock': No such file or directory jan@jan-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<kodez> wrong post, apologies
<nlsthzn> kodez: hehe
<kbmonkey> awe kodez, you do care! ;P
<nlsthzn> Langjan: we have many guru's here that come and go... please don't loose heart... we want to get your PC fixed as badly as you do!!
<Langjan> Thanks guys, appreciated. 
<Kilos> is it not something that root has locked as seen in ls  -la kbmonkey 
<Kilos> brb
<nlsthzn> Kilos: everything points towards a locked update no sudo issues
<kbmonkey> correct Kilos, installing apps or updates does so as root, but using sudo we have access to those files 
<kbmonkey> i find it strange that both your lock files don't exist Langjan
<Kilos> my pc did something similar and cocooncrash had to help
<kodez> when must i come?
<kbmonkey> Im looking for other causes of this error...
<Kilos> sudo didnt work but installing from root did
<nuvolari> booyah! what a mission struggling with postfix
<Kilos> Langjan, see why i wanted you to get xchat
<Kilos> i live on here via xchat
<nuvolari> hmm
 * nuvolari reads backlog
<kbmonkey> Langjan, it seems your lock is due to an interrupted update
<kbmonkey> try the instructions on this page to see if this helps: http://www.webmaster-forums.net/server-management/could-not-get-lock-varlibdpkglock-open-11-resource-temporarily-unavailable-error-d
<kbmonkey> simply, it ends all the apt/dpkg processes, and runs 'dpkg --configure -a' to resume your updates
<kbmonkey> oh and Langjan, you probably need to prefix those commands with 'sudo' so they run as the admin (root) user
<nuvolari> ooh nice! based on ArchLinux: http://manjarolinux.org/hp/index.html
 * nuvolari hacks into Langjan's machine
<nuvolari> *g*
<kbmonkey> XD
<nlsthzn> :)
<kbmonkey> ah nice one that nuvolari, I'll poke around Manjaro 
 * nuvolari itches to switch to something less Ubuntu-like
<highvoltage> less Ubuntu-like in what way?
<highvoltage> (oh I see, arch)
<Langjan> Same result, then  jan@jan-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo bash [sudo] password for jan:  root@jan-System-Product-Name:~# 
<kbmonkey> also try crunchbanglinux.org ;D
<Langjan> Same result as at 21:07
<kbmonkey> okay let's see Langjan 
<kbmonkey> did you run 'dpkg --configure -a' as that page said?\
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: that manjaro is quite fresh! 9 July
<Langjan> Yes, same dead end as at 21:07
<kbmonkey> sorry Langjan that message at 21:07 does not make any sense to me, it doesnt seem relevant to what we doing/
<nuvolari> or maybe I should just switch to plain debian
<kbmonkey> Langjan: sudo apt-get update
<superfly> Langjan: paste your terminal stuff into a pastebin please... http://pastebin.com is a good one
<kbmonkey> also you entered 'sudo bash' which im not sure why you did but you may now be in a root terminal too
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: 
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> sorry
<nlsthzn> I am always switching distro's
<nlsthzn> for no good reason :)
<nuvolari> bah. support duties
<nuvolari> brb
<kbmonkey> Langjan, so that error you get at 21:07 is when you run 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<Kilos> superfly, any ideas why pastebin.com makes my pc run slow
<Langjan> Superfly, I opened the pastebin site but don't understand what you mean by paste terminal stuff into it - the results? How do I get it to you? 
<nlsthzn> guys it is late in the desert... Langjan good luck, hang in there... ubuntu rules... guys fix it k... :D
<Kilos> i have to use slexy.org
<Kilos> sleep tigtht nlsthzn 
<Kilos> Langjan, you copy everything in your terminal
<superfly> Langjan: you paste, you click submit, and then you give me the url
<Kilos> then paste it to that pastebin window
<Kilos> sorry superfly 
<Langjan> Paste the outcome of each command? 
<kbmonkey> Langjan, you select your terminal text results, right-click to copy it, and you paste it into that empty block on the pastebin.com website
<Kilos> the whole thing at once
<kbmonkey> click 'cubmit', then give us the URL address of that web page :)
<kbmonkey> *'submit' 
 * kbmonkey needs more hands and eyes to mulitask
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> ok, my terminal is empty, what command would you like me to run? 
<superfly> Langjan: tell us what you are trying to do... what is your aim (not what you are attempting to run)
<kbmonkey> first Langjan, run this: sudo apt-get update && ps -aux | grep apt
<Langjan> http://pastebin.com/EJ45eHT7
<nuvolari> Langjan: do only "ps aux | grep apt"
<nuvolari> and pastebin the result
<kbmonkey> it looks like your apt does hit the repos, it gains the lock, but at some point it fails
<kbmonkey> usually the lock would stop you from even getting this far. eh, i wonder if your apt cache is corrupt?
<kbmonkey> could we try rm the apt cache so it rebuilds? what you other boffs think?
<nuvolari> is synaptic running?
<Langjan> http://pastebin.com/k18tZbYJ
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: well, depends on his connection
<kbmonkey> its confusing nuvolari, apparently it does this after reboot and no synaptic or such running :/
<nuvolari> ah
<nuvolari> :? hmm
<nuvolari> Langjan: do "ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<Langjan> ok
<nuvolari> -rw-r----- 1 root root
<nuvolari> Langjan: does it look like that?
<kbmonkey> Langjan, you don't have synaptic, or the ubuntu software center open?
<Langjan> http://pastebin.com/3J8Ntazn
<Langjan> No, nothing open except thunderbird and these sites we are on, and skype
<nuvolari> bah. permissions are correct
<kbmonkey> okay, let's see what other repos you have in there that may be the problem
<kbmonkey> Langjan, pls give us the output for this: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Langjan> http://pastebin.com/AGS7hF7e
<nuvolari> we're getting a good start to LPI :P
<Kilos> uh oh
<nuvolari> hmm. that was the wrong command
<nuvolari> I found a thread mentioning ftp for this error...
<nuvolari> weird
<Kilos> we need to tell him howto do a recovery or fix broken packages on boot and then how to get gdm started again i think
<Kilos> i am not sure if he does recovery if he will know how to get back on
<nuvolari> Maaz: am I an idiot?
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> ah, welcome back Langjan 
<nuvolari> just got worried :P
<Kilos> whew
<nuvolari> Langjan: would you try "ps aux  | egrep -i 'apt|ftp|kpack|dpkg'"
<Langjan> I rebooted just to make sure all is well
<nuvolari> ah
<nuvolari> before doing anything else
<nuvolari> wait. hmm, what shoud you do
 * nuvolari wonders
<kbmonkey> well it seems like the sources.list has the default repos. hmm
<kbmonkey> Langjan, try this command: sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Langjan> http://pastebin.com/K85Vt8mY
<kbmonkey> it will end anything using the lock, and then remove the lock
<nuvolari> Langjan: you missed the closing '
<Langjan> Is that a single command?
<Langjan> Sorry, I thought it was a mistake - my mistake!!
<kbmonkey> yes its a single command
<Langjan> Here's the first one again: http://pastebin.com/LTjSGY5H
<nuvolari> Langjan: eh? did yo re-run it? you missed the closing '
<nuvolari> oh
 * nuvolari is blind
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> ok, there's really no package app running
<nuvolari> did you run the command kbmonkey gave?
<nuvolari> going to peel an orange, brb
<kbmonkey> if I run synaptic, and the apt update I get the same error
<Kilos> yes thats right kb
<Kilos> its like another package manager is running
<Kilos> first thing i told him was close synaptic
<Kilos> but it wasnt open
<kbmonkey> this is confusing us, all the internet says its from another package manager running at the same time. but there clearly isnt
<Langjan_> Last command gave me a black screen, had to reboot, then: http://pastebin.com/LTjSGY5H 
<nuvolari> o.O
<Langjan_> Could Ubuntu 10.04 on my second drive have anything to do with the problem?
<nuvolari> this is an instant orange. just add water. really dry :-/
<nuvolari> hmm, doubt that Langjan_ 
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> Langjan_, your link from 21:53 shows the lock file is still there. try delete it again:
<kbmonkey> sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<kbmonkey> just add coffee, nuvolari ;) yuck
<kbmonkey> no I don't think your older Ubuntu could Langjan_, they should each have their own system files
<kbmonkey> if the results are 2 lines you could paste them here 
 * nuvolari tries to imagine coffee flavoured oranges
<Kilos> unless it can be running automatic updates, but shouldnt if its not the boot drive
<kbmonkey> Kilos you're getting smarter every day!
<nuvolari> mind you oom Kilos, I think you're right
<Kilos> still jy
<Langjan_> http://pastebin.com/4UA6ZeTd
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> my system always does a check after startup
<kbmonkey> ah so it deleted the lock this time, hope this works!
<kbmonkey> Langjan_: sudo apt-get update
<nuvolari> think we should get Langjan_ to install aptitude when this ordeal is over
<Kilos> yes
<kbmonkey> isn't aptitude installed by default?
<Langjan_> runing...
<Kilos> not on maverick
<kbmonkey> I'm on #! so I have it 
<Kilos> you have to install
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: negative
 * kbmonkey crosses fingers
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> it will work now
<Kilos> but what put the lock there
<Kilos> that is the million dollar question
<nuvolari> I love the new conflict-resolve suggestions in 11.04
<nuvolari> ooh, kbmonkey, you need to check out zathura
<nuvolari> lightweight pdf reader
<nuvolari> with vi-like key-bindings
<kbmonkey> he tried to delete the lock at 21:04 but it said the file did not exist then. strange
<Kilos> very
<Kilos> some bug got in somehow
<Langjan_> Got to a point where I had to manually run a command, then first output. I thought perhaps I should not have run the manual command, then tried anew, the second output. 
<Langjan_> http://pastebin.com/6nx83iXx
<Langjan_> Sorry if I messed you around.!
<kbmonkey> what is that output from Langjan_? Im not sure what to make of it :p
<nuvolari> :? ye, looks like output from different commands
<Kilos> kbmonkey, try that --configure -a again
<Kilos> i forget the rest of it
<Kilos> dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> what you think
<Kilos> might go further now the lock is removed
<Langjan_> jan@jan-System-Product-Name:~$ dpkg --configure -a dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege jan@jan-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a dpkg: status database area is locked by another process jan@jan-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<nuvolari> what??? :O
<Kilos> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> maybe we need to unplug secong drive
<nuvolari> Kilos: he did run that oom :P halfway through the post
<Kilos> yes but the dpkg lock has just been removed
<kbmonkey> --configure -a tells dpkg to reconfigure packages that are still unconfigured
<Kilos> is there a cli command to fix broken packages
<kbmonkey> seems like Langjan_ you installed some package that is attempting to gain a lock, may be a bug in that package setup
<kbmonkey> do you remember what you installed recently?
<nuvolari> "The only programs that can lock the database are dpkg frontends like apt-get, synaptic, aptitude or dselect."
<kbmonkey> or is there more to that error Langjan_, something that will tell us the name of the package doing this
<Langjan_> Nothing I am aware of. When I tried to remove compiz it froze, then I tried to cancel the process, that also froze. Could that be the reason?
<kbmonkey> but after removing the lock file, did you run update? did that work?
<Kilos> Langjan_, why did you try remove compiz
<Langjan_> Because it was logging me out every few minutes when the machine was idle
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan_> Or shall I say the logout problem arose after I i nstalled compiz and stopped after I tried to remove it.
<kbmonkey> eish, I've run out of ideas here
<kbmonkey> lets make sure you have all the compiz removed properly then, I guess
<Kilos> Langjan_, do you know how to get back in if you go to recovery at bootup
<Langjan_> My basics are running, lets try again another day, sleep on it. 
<kbmonkey> but I don't have compiz or any of those, so which packages do we remove?
<Kilos> it will say login you say jan
<Kilos> then password then it will go to the prompt
<Kilos> then you type in sudo gdm start
<kbmonkey> okay Langjan_, but before you go, pls paste us this output so we can sleep on it :)
<kbmonkey> cat /var/log/apt/history.log | tail -n 100
<Langjan_> ok
<kbmonkey> that will show us what you have recently installed 
<kbmonkey> (the last 100 lines only)
<nuvolari> me eyes are burning
<Langjan_> http://pastebin.com/2qMpVBtD
<nuvolari> I'm calling it a day
<Kilos> gaan slaap seun
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<nuvolari> ek is op pad oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lekker slaap oom ook :)
<kbmonkey> mooi slaap nuvolari, and no coffee this late! ;P
<nuvolari> dankie
<Kilos> sien jou môre
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: can't promise anything :P
<Langjan_> Julle moet ook lekker slaap, dankie vir alles!
<nuvolari> cheerz Langjan_, oom Kilos, kbmonkey 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, one last idea
<kbmonkey> hope to see you back Langjan_, sorry we couldn't help you this time!
<Langjan_> How do I get to freenode without having to login via firefox? 
<Kilos> will  sudo -i to go root then a apt-get install dpkg not maybe fix dpkg
<Kilos> you need xchat Langjan_ 
<Langjan_> which we could not get going...
<kbmonkey> does xchat come with maverick, i hope?
<Kilos> yeah thats the prob
<kbmonkey> oh, so no. eish
<Langjan_> Slaap lekker
<Kilos> we need to be able to install it first
<kbmonkey> when we removed that lock I would have liked to try install it, instead of that --configure, but we'll sort it sharp 
<Kilos> will that running package manager even affect root
<Kilos> i not gonna sleep lekker with this inna mind
<Kilos> and how do we fing what package manger is supposed to be running
<Kilos> find not fing
<Kilos> or even a killall command
<kbmonkey> well apparently none are running Kilos, thats the confusing part. but oh well, i find solutions do come sometimes when your brain has a rest :)
<kbmonkey> heck, i even dreamt of answers before, you never know!
<Kilos> Langjan_, is it a big job to unplug that second drive
 * Kilos scratching
<kbmonkey> sjoe ja
<Kilos> lol
<Tonberry> so indestructible lock file with nothing keeping it there?
<Kilos> yip
<Tonberry> boot from cd or flashdrive and delete it?
<Kilos> it has been deleted Tonberry 
<Tonberry> oh
<Kilos> but now dpkg thinks another pm is running
<Tonberry> oh
<kbmonkey> well we removed the lock, but dpkg reconfigures some package that gives an error. I suspect that package has a bug or is failing
<Tonberry> dpkg -r the package
<kbmonkey> the lock sticks when it fails. need to find that package
<Kilos> we dunno which package it is
<kbmonkey> we don't know what package it is though :/
<Tonberry> ah
<Tonberry> and configure does not give a name?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tough in africa
<kbmonkey> i got Jan to give us his apt history Tonberry just in case we can spot anything http://pastebin.com/2qMpVBtD
<kbmonkey> a bit of detective work involved
<Tonberry> what does apt/term.log say?
<Tonberry> anything useful?
<kbmonkey> Jan has left Tonberry, we can try again tomorrow :)
<Tonberry> ah
<Kilos> ok guys sleep tight
<Kilos> ty for helping
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos !
<Tonberry> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Tonberry>  squid
<Tonberry> oh well
<Tonberry> never trust an error message over a working system...
<kbmonkey> he he. random error message generator in action
<marcog> finally updated my home pc to natty :P
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-14
<Kilos> morning superfly kbmonkey nuvolari  and others
<Kilos> lo inetpro is the eintlik hier?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, with milk
<Maaz> Yay Kilos You aren't one of those skinny guys that needs to drink black coffee to cast a shadow
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<scar[w]> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hiya scar[w] 
<scar[w]> strike on the N2 this morning eish
<Kilos> eish
<drubin> scar[w]: where about?
<drubin> and ohia
<Kilos> morning drubin 
<morgs> .
<Kilos> howdy morgs 
<morgs> morning!
<drubin> more ooom Kilos hoe gaan dit daar?
<drubin> dis 'n awesome dag by stellenbosch. 
<Kilos> goed dankie , en self drubin 
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> nog koud in pretoria
<drubin> Vhata: Would you recommend any blogs/books other then the main site + pulling strings with puppet?  For some noobie like me to get started?
<Vhata> drubin: not really.  also, kinda prefer chef now.  although they can be complementary
<sakhi> mornings
<scar[w]> drubin close to the airport
<drubin> scar[w]: :( 
<scar[w]> it was very early this morning
<Tonberry> o0
<scar[w]> more Tonberry
<Tonberry> hello
<drubin> Vhata: Why though?
<Vhata> why which?
<Vhata> drubin: do you read devops-weekly?
<drubin> Vhata: Why do you prefer chef :) and yes I understand it is a personal view but interested to hear soem reasons from people that have used both
<drubin> Vhata: not actively... but I have read it.
 * drubin subscribes
<Vhata> comes out on sunday evenings - I generally just open the few things I think sound interesting in tabs and get round to reading them over the course of the week
<Vhata> or when Outsider makes me
<Vhata> anyway, my minion Duncan gets featured in there occasionally, because he turning into quite the famous devops guy, and: http://nuknad.com/2011/05/10/puppet-lessons-learned/
<drubin> ;-p
<drubin> Vhata: thanks.
<Vhata> http://nuknad.com/2011/06/03/first-impressions-on-chef/
<Langjan> Good morning guys, I will be in and out today, will keep an eye...
<Vhata> drubin: please ping us if you need to know anything?
<Vhata> drubin: and I hope you're looking into mcollective too
<drubin> Vhata: thanks! who is "us" you speak of :)
<Vhata> Yola :)
<drubin> Vhata: and I didn't know about mcollective, adding it to the list of things.
<Vhata> me, nuknad, bearnard, Outsider
<drubin> Vhata: thanks really nice of you
<Vhata> what are you trying to do?
<drubin> Vhata: Learning comparing stuff.
<drubin> Vhata: but goal would be to have automated deployments and configuration setup for a boxes. (just a couple at first)
<Squirm> ‎13 millions users on Google Plus as of 13 July 11 p.m (G.M.T+ 0.00) <<--- It hasn't even been officially released
<drubin> Automated deployments are pretty easy if you package your code, it is the configuration that becomes a pain.
<drubin> Vhata: Does that explain basic idea, although nothing really cast in stone just looking at options to make every thing better.
<Vhata> automated deployments are not easy :P
<Vhata> drubin: do you have testing environments?
<drubin> Vhata: yes.
<drubin> Vhata: they are when you have already spent time on it. ;-p
<Vhata> so how do you handle the different configurations between testing and production?
<drubin> hence the complication.
<drubin> Vhata: Do people still not have staging enviroments in this day and age?
<Kilos> morning Langjan Vhata 
<Vhata> I don't know, I'm sure they do.  That's why I'm asking how you handle the different configurations, since you seem to think it's easy.
<drubin> Vhata: no that part is hard.
<drubin> Vhata: how do you handle sensitive data like passwords in your configuration management?
<Vhata> so by automated deployment, you mean "putting code on a box"?  :P
<drubin> Vhata: sort of. 
<Guest43248> ffs
<Kilos> hi Guest43248 
<Guest43248> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> you know me
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> lol
<queery_> * queery :Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable
<Kilos> queery_, are you the uy with an uncle in pta
<queery_> no
<Kilos> whew i get mixed up at times
<queery_> well i think i have an uncle in pretoria
<queery_> but i have not told you that before
<Kilos> we had a chap here months ago that introduced his nephew to ubuntu
<queery_> oh not me than
<Kilos> i just mixed up with the nicks i think
<queery_> my sister is probably a lesbian
<Kilos> lol
<Vhata> drubin: 'deployment' includes 'configuration', and configuration management is *hard*
<drubin> Vhata: ;-p
<queery_> still can't change my nick
<kilos> you gotta wait for it to timeout first
<queery_> no the nick is not here any more
<queery_> it timed out
<kilos> or there is another command
<queery_> and I ghosted it
<queery_> ghost I know
<queery_> but it's not working cause it already timed out
<kilos> im not sure anymore but try /msg nickserv identify password
<queery_> won't work, cause this nick is no registered
<kilos> your queery one?
<queery_> queery is reg
<kilos> not this one with the tail
<queery_> but queery_ isnt
<queery_> yea
<kilos> well  just do it with the password you registered with
<kilos> it should then change you back
<queery_> said that the nick aint reg
<queery_> hehe
<kilos> eish
<queery_> yea
<queery_> oh well
<kilos> are you using xchat
<queery_> yes
<kilos> close it , wait 5 then come back
<queery_> I can live with the tail for a bit
<queery_> will anyway close xchat in 5 min
<kilos> lol
<queery_> have to work
<queery_> hehe
<kilos> Langjan, run sudo apt-get install -f
<kilos> or sudo apt-get install-f   i cant see if there must be a space in there
<morgs> Yes there should be a space, kilos
<kilos> guys, is there a command to kill update manager please
<kilos> ty morgs
<morgs> kilos: what is it doing that you want to kill?
<kilos> Langjan, cant do any updating or install anything because i am sure the update manager is running automatically but there is a broken package or incomplete update somewhere
<kilos> i forget the site to send screenshots
<kilos> he sent me two
<morgs> If an install is in progress and you kill the gui, the dpkg processes will still be running
<kilos> update manager cant open to turn off check for updates
<morgs> not a good idea to kill that stuff
<kilos> it cant do the install because it brings up tiny windows 
<kilos> i think he had a bad update/upgrade and now he has those probs
<kilos> he cant sudo apt-get update or upgrade because that update manager is going all the time and he gets the error saying he has another pm running
<kilos> thats why i though we should kill the update manager
<kilos> or software centre i am not sure
<kilos> where do wee paste screenshots to please
<superfly> kilos: imageshack.us if you want
<kilos> ty superfly 
<kilos> i gotta save that somewhere so i remember it
<kilos> its so Langjan can paste his screenshots of what happens when he tries to open update manager
<queery> look im queery again
<kilos> yay
<queery> hehe
<kodez> good day.  how is ubuntu-za family today?
<kilos> well ty kodez 
<kilos> think we got the prob with Langjan  inna dark time
<kodez> still the same probem or another one?
<kilos> the main one that wont let him update upgrade or install anything
<kilos> i am sure update manager is trying to run in the background but had an aborted update and now is stuck
<kodez> a cowered approach is to re-install Ubuntu. that has always worked for me. i thought the --configure -a will help but i can't help more than that
<kilos> but he is busy at work so will hang around till he finds the time
<kilos> lol i want to kill the update manager but will hear what the pros say first
<kilos> hehe
<kodez> it's difficult to think what will happen. but i don't see any danger
<kilos> we are trying to get around the need to download everything again to save his data and then i will help him partition so he can have space for rsyncing backups and cahe
<kodez> partition hdd is always best
<kilos> yeah
<kilos> he has 2 large drives but i dont think they are partitioned
<kilos> 160g i think
<kilos> or maybe he can boot from cd and try repair from the cd but i will need help there
<kilos> then at least the update manager wont be running
<kodez> i have 150GB on my laptop and it's partitioned into three accomodating also virus village
<kilos> i even though he can install maverick again alongside and move his packages to the new install that way
 * kilos dunno why i missing the last t in thought lately
<kodez> is he using natty?
<kilos> no maverick
<kilos> thats what upsets me. maverick runs so well here
<kilos> and i dont know how to get him to the recovery option with only the one installation. i have karmic and maverick alongside so it boots nicely to options and there is recovery and dpkg repair broken packages
<kilos> but if i member right with one install it boots right in
<kilos> i think that would be the answer for him to do a dpkg repair before it boots and the update manager blocks cli commands
<kilos> maybe i am just rambling ?
<kodez> where can i learn about configuring my own repository?
<kilos> didnt you get what superfly  said yesterday kodez 
<kilos> apt/cd or something
<kodez> no. please assist again
<kilos> i scroll back and see
<kilos> aw i cant see that far
<kilos> look in yesterdays logs
<kodez> i'm thinking of copying the dvd to my pc and configure synaptic package manager to look application to the local folder
<kilos> there were two suggestions addressed to you
<kodez> i think i was offline when superfly posted as i can't find them on my log or any superfly messages
<superfly> <superfly> Maaz: tell kodez apt-cdrom
<kodez> what is the full syntax of apt-cdrom?
<superfly> kodez: man apt-cdrom
<kodez> suprfly: if i want to make the repo local to the pc, what will the the way to do it?
<kilos> must be apt-"path to repo" hey?
<kilos> superfly, when booting from cd can you run sudo apt-get update and upgrade from the cd and will it upgrade the OS on the harddrive
<kilos> or anyone else
<kilos> kodez, when you type a nick dont you use the tab key
<kilos> first three letters of nick then tab
<morgs> kilos: when booting from the CD you can only do an install, not apt-get upgrade. If you want to apt-get upgrade off a CD you need the alternate CD or DVD, and then you don't boot from it, just insert into a running system
<kilos> ty morgs
<kilos> then i think we gotta go the kill/killall route to stop the update manager
<kilos> lo, Squirm 
<Squirm> lo
<kilos> then he can do a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kilos> would sudo stop update manager work?
<kilos> or is there something else to add in there
<kilos> stop sounds more gentle than kill
<kilos> hehe
<morgs> kilos: use ps ax and look for dpkg and apt processes
<kilos> will get him to do that when he gets time ty morgs
<kilos> looked at ps aux as well
<morgs> kilos: it's really not going to work with you relaying commands. Either he must come here, or just reboot his machine or something.
<kilos> hopefully he will be on here later
<kilos> i am not relaying just trying to work out strategies
<kilos> he has rebooted over and over
<kilos> thats why i think it is the update manager
<kilos> or something it needs
 * scar[w] hopes he didn't remove python
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<kbmonkey> kilos, that error from langjan is elusive, i can't find any real answers except "close synaptic" 
<kbmonkey> i think he needs to post on the ubuntu forums, more eyes on the problem is needed :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kilos> i asked him inna morn to go to update manager and untick check for updates
<kbmonkey> good idea!
<kilos> he cant open update manager all the way as it pops up a window that says partial upgrade
<kilos> and another one thats says run sudo apt-get install -f
<kilos> but neither work
<kilos> so i think in his aborted update it has damaged some package or got a corrupted one
<kbmonkey> partial upgrade? 
<kilos> now um starts and can go no further and thats the pm thats blocking us from doing anything
<kilos> i have the screenshots but dont wanna use up data pasting them so will get him to do it tonight
<kilos> i think we need a kill/killall command to stop the update manager and then we can go on and fix whats broken
<kilos> or a stop command
<kilos> but he seems very busy so we will see tonight
<kbmonkey> partial upgrades are not recommended and cause problems, unless you know what it's going to do
<kilos> thats why i wanna kill um and we go cli
<kilos> update and upgrade
<kilos> even dist-upgrade
<kbmonkey> UM is just a pretty window for apt, under the hood apt always gets used
<kilos> but i am sure update manager is the other running pm
<kbmonkey> so the same command gets run on updates and installs 
<kilos> member it keeps saying there is another package manager running
<kbmonkey> im worried that something deeper is broken, like the config for apt or the files it uses to work properly
<kilos> update manager or software centre i was thinking it could be
<kilos> well if killing update manager doesnt work he can install again alongside so he does have to download everything again
<kilos> the other way i think is to get to recovery or dpkg fix broken packages on startup
<kilos> but i dunno if you got that option with a single OS
<kilos> one of those F8 while booting or something
<kilos> i dunno which one , or space or something
<kbmonkey> last night jan managed to delete the lock fine (http://pastebin.com/4UA6ZeTd) but never told us the result of running the update
<kilos> with 2 OS you get the option on bootup to do recovery of the dpkg thing
<kilos> we will see when he gets here
<kbmonkey> alright :)
<kilos> maybe someone knows what key you keep hitting on boot to see all the options
<kilos> thanks for all the help last night. i know how he feels
<kbmonkey> I see he installed bumblebee.  its that graphics drivers for laptops with hybrid gfx cards. i wonder if that is the package messing us around
<kilos> us ballies get worried
<kilos> i saw some where it said something about bumblebee
<kilos> lol asked here what that was
<kilos> and was told its a thing that polinates fruit or plants
<kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I have a feeling jan forgot to paste all the info, where it reconfigures his packages, it probably waits for him to choose an option, but he doesnt realize it waits, and thinks its hanging
<kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> because what he did paste, it says: "997 Enter Manual Configuration, 998 Show all profiles.,999 Do not configure now "
<kilos> yes
<kbmonkey> I have never seen that before, so I guess that is bumblebee configuring itself.
<kilos> if we can get in before it boots fully we will be able to fix it i am sure
<kilos> like boot from cli
<kilos> but then he cant come on here
<kbmonkey> I would just remove the lock again, remove bumblebee, and then try update
<kilos> we can do that
<kodez> textbook then. lol
<kilos> wont his screen go black if thats his graphics driver
<kilos> i saw lekker commands in your LPI book
<kbmonkey> the lock isn't the problem, but really when it asks him to choose an option, he closes the window  and the lock isn't removed.
<kilos> yeah thats why it will work if we get in before booting
<kilos> or not?
<kbmonkey> he needs to post on the forums, someone else who also uses bumblebee might have a better view. I only heaerd of this bumblebee last week
<kilos> ah
<kilos> but it was working till he removed compiz halfway
<kilos> his prob started with compiz requiring him to login if he was away a few mins
<kilos> lekker challenge this one
<kbmonkey> his Um history doesn't show compiz as being removed, maybe he couldn't remove it due to this issue.
<kbmonkey> he did however remove nvidia stuff
<kbmonkey> so it could also be the graphics stuff. eish, my brain hurts
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thank you
<Maaz> kbmonkey: No problem
<kbmonkey> didn't even see that coffee there
<kilos> lol
<kilos> i would love to have that pc here
<kilos> bbl i gonna try see how to boot into cli
<Kerbero> hierdie core2 goedjies lyk nie sleg nie
<Kerbero> *skuus, verkeerde channel
<Kilos> can someone tell me does this link show Jans 2 screenshots please
<Kilos> http://profile.imageshack.us/user/motimultiplier
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ^^
<Kilos> i cant go there. used 3 days data yesterday
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey Uncle Kilos ... did Jan get his PC sorted out...
<kbmonkey> yes i can see that screen
<kbmonkey> it says one cause of this problem is unoffial packages
<Kilos> ty i will tell him thats the rightlink then
<Kilos> he will mopst likely be here later
<Kilos> i was thinking
<Kilos> ct+alt+del gives a shell hey?
<Kilos> i think shell is the right word
<Kilos> is all your graphics and everything then off so we can work from there
<Kilos> will just need to make a list of commands for him to do that way and then tell him how to get gdm going again
<kbmonkey> C-A-F1 to F5 gives you a text console, or tty
<nlsthzn> Kilos: normally the best way to get completely away from GUI is to press Ctrl+Alt+2... log in then sudo init 3... then there is no more graphical environemnt
<Kilos> of yes F1 sorry
 * nlsthzn also meant F2
<nlsthzn> :p
<kbmonkey> you log out, then press the keys to switch to a text console
<kbmonkey> also, if you boot and at the grub menu choose recovery mode, it boots into a text mode console as root
<Kilos> log out? switch off?
<kbmonkey> no, log out, so it shows your log-in screen
 * nlsthzn can see the chaps are busy... will be back later... enjoy :)
<kbmonkey> thx nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> oh guests just arrived, I'll need to step away and say hello :)
<Kilos> when you only got one OS installed it boots right into gui
<Kilos> enjoy kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> perhaps the grub menu has no delay set so it boots directly
<kbmonkey> but i don't have maverick so I not sure
<Kilos> how do you logout of of c+a+f2 or 1
<kbmonkey> usually you have the boot menu either ways, which gives you the recovery option. but after 3 seconds it will proceed to the default boot option
<Kilos> eish sorry i forgot
<Kilos> maverick goes straight in here on my other drive
<kbmonkey> you type 'exit' or 'logout' i think
<Kilos> no recovery shows
<Kilos> oh mya exit ty
<kbmonkey> you edit the file /etc/default/grub and the line that says GRUB_TIMEOUT=5 (that's my value) but see if his is set to 0
<kbmonkey> not sure why ubuntu disabled that by default
<Kilos> ok he must do that too then
<kbmonkey> did he upgrade to maverick from a previous version?
<Kilos> i think he did a clean install
<Kilos> but says it uses too much data to do it again
<kbmonkey> too much data..?
<kbmonkey> does he have any space left? you know if your space runs out all sorts of strange errors pop up. i wonder...
<Kilos> the upgrade and downloading all his stuff
<Kilos> he has 160G
<kbmonkey> oh dear, maybe that is the problem :P
<Kilos> will ask though to check
<kbmonkey> 160G free? no that is plenty
<Kilos> not free
<Kilos> its a 160g drive
<kbmonkey> if you run 'df -h' it will show you how much space is free for every partition
<kbmonkey> the '/' is the important one, 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> root?
<kbmonkey> where is system files are stored, on the root mount point
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> because if you look at your home free space, it is different than '/' 
<Kilos> hopefully we get this fixed and get to gparted and so
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> i am sure he used the option use the whole drive
<Kilos> not manually conf partitions
<Kilos> lol he is lucky he didnt start with 8.04
<kbmonkey> oh that is a good point! well we can ask Jan later about his free space
<kbmonkey> but that df command tells us how his disk is partitioned, and how much space is free, all in one go :)
<Kilos> great
 * nlsthzn was chilling at home and drinking to much rum last night... need to make a rule not to sit in front of keyboard while drinking :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what rum?
<Kilos> did you mess on keyboard nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> Kilos: now... but the last thing one needs when on the internet is even less inhibitions...
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> I drink exclusively Old Monk Rum here in the UAE... Indian Rum off all things, and it is for exclusive use within the UAE :p 
<Kilos> im lucky. gave up drinking about 20 years ago
<Kilos> have you tried bacardi
 * nlsthzn might give up drinking in 20 years too...
<nlsthzn> I prefer dark...
<Kilos> with coke its like colddrink
<Kilos> have you tried it?
<nlsthzn> Captain Morgan... even Spiced Gold... hmmm Spiced Gold... sure... I try anything :
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> i also enjoyed the captain till i found bacardi
<nlsthzn> I upgraded to 11..10 this morning after jono tweeted he was... eish, now it is bugs all over the place...
<Kilos> now i drink tea and cyber coffee
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> wow just thought about it. i gave up when ian was 7 so thats 28 years
<Kilos> maybe thats my prob. been good for too long
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<nlsthzn> Plant doesn't want to give us a break it seems... :/ 
<nlsthzn> Also good for you Mr. Kilos ... if one can make a decision like that and stick to it is awesome!!
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> that's strong will right there!
<kbmonkey> doesn anyone use PyPanel?
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: nope, don't even know what it is
<kbmonkey> it's a taskbar panel, window list, clock, date, that kind of thing
<nlsthzn> Cool... 
<nlsthzn> At the moment all my needs are satisfied with a borken unity interface
<nlsthzn> silly alpha 2
<nlsthzn> :p
<kbmonkey> oops :P
<nlsthzn> Jono tweeted last night that he was swiching and like a trained parrot I did too :/
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> maaz hot
<Maaz> Come on Kilos How many peeps do you know that make coffee with cold water twit!
<Kilos> cheeky bot
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> im not a bunch 
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, grrr
<Maaz> you tiger you
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> ... so I take it Mr. Jan still has his issue?
<Kilos> yes but i hope he comes online tonight
<Kilos> we got some ideas
<nlsthzn> Did you find which mail he describes all his issues in?
<Kilos> gedit his grub timeout then try recovery if it shows
<Kilos> it goes over a while nlsthzn 
<Kilos> first was not being able to drag windows in the bottom panel to another desktop
<Kilos> the compiz was loging him out after a few mins
<nlsthzn> He wants to get to his grub menu... usually at boot time if you press F8 you will get your menu...
<Kilos> then he removed compiz but says it was aborted.  i didnt ask why
<Kilos> i tried the F8 with mine
<Kilos> it went straight in
<nlsthzn> Oh, I have read some of these issues... didn't know it was the same user... to be honest I would simply make backups of my data and re-install... If data is an issue I would try and get someone to send me a 10.04.02 CD as it has a lot of updates already installed...
<nlsthzn> Best to keep pressing F8 from the bios screen repeatedly... ususally works :)
<Kilos> i was thinking of c+a+F2 then running update and upgrade
<Kilos> and that config -a command
<Kilos> but first if he can slow down grub he might see the recovery option
<Kilos> i hopw that works then it will save lots and it is always there in the future
<Kilos> my recovery works well for any issues
<Kilos> or if he can go to and earlier version and recover from there
<Kilos> earlier update
<nlsthzn> I don't have much experience with recovering (which is a bad thing)... I tend to over react to soon and to re-install...
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> supppp
<Symmetria> :)
<Kilos> hiya Symmetria  cold enough for you
<Symmetria> heh, I'm back in capetown, its pretty warm here compared to joburg :P
<Symmetria> not nearly as warm as its gonna be in Accra though :p
<Kilos> yip its rather nippy up here
<Kilos> where is Accra
<Symmetria> in Ghana
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn those bags of heat you posted didnt arrive
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> Kilos: I will be sending them the 19th... arrive the 20th in the morning... so prepare for a heat wave... it went over 50degC today at 12 in the afternoon ... I was walking home at about 11... thought I wasn't going to make it :/
<Kilos> i envy you
<Kilos> this cold is for penguins and walrusses
<Kilos> can someone tell me how to copy a cd with natty langjan says his wifes brazero wants him to install applications that he does know where to find
<Kilos> has natty got synaptic
<|3o|3> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> thats most likely why he isnt here . mommy got work for him
<kodez> hi kilos, do you want to copy the contents of a cd to a folder in the pc?
<Kilos> no i think she wants to copy the cd to another one
<nlsthzn> default burn application in natty should do a disc copy no problem... weird
<Kilos> thats one thing i enjoyed when on windows. clonecd worked great
 * Symmetria has a feeling he is gonna be spending very little time at home in the coming months
 * Symmetria took on a rather daunting project today :P
<Kilos> thats tough if you married
<Symmetria> heh trying to create an africa wide network to link all the academic networks in africa together
<Symmetria> at multi-gigabit speeds
<Symmetria> heh, gonna be fun 
<Symmetria> nah, not married, if I was there is no way I woulda taken this on
<Kilos> then go for it and enjoy
<Symmetria> I would recon Im gonna be spending at least a week outta every month on the road 
<Kilos> eish
<Symmetria> lol air miles ftw :P
<Kilos> get yourself a chopper
<Kilos> lol oh you call airtime on the road too
<Symmetria> hehe, by the end of this year just on my tenet travelling alone I'll have hit 10 countries this year
<Symmetria> add the other stuff to it and I'll be suprised if I dont hit 15 or 20 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> who is gonna look after us if you are away
<Symmetria> lol, my technical team at tenet
<Symmetria> who are extremely competant :P
<Symmetria> spent the last coupla years grooming em to do a good job :P
<Kilos> ah
<Symmetria> heh, I am still very much a part of tenet, still their cto, will just be delegating a lot more stuff to people under me so I have more time to concentrate on africa
<Kilos> ok but we will still see you on here hey
<Kilos> so we can complain and you can kick bug
<Kilos> butt
<Symmetria> heh yeah, dude, I been on irc through thick and thin for *hrm* 18 years now :P
<Symmetria> so I aint going anywhere haha
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> lol there are people who come into this channel who werent born when I started ircing, how scary is that
<Kilos> hehe you sound like me
<Kilos> mosta the guys that help me are the age of my son
<Symmetria> :P I have no kids (that I know of) 
<Symmetria> LOL
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> :P I mean, there is always a possibility that I have kids in some foreign country that I dont know exist , but its doubtful :P
<Kilos> naughty
<Symmetria> *shrug* you gotta have some fun on the road :P
<Kilos> you are like a sailor
<Kilos> girl in every port
<Symmetria> hahaha not every port, there are definately places on this planet you don't wanna pick up women :P
<Kilos> lol
 * Symmetria thinks its time to go watch some tv and chill :P
<Kilos> cheers Symmetria 
<kodez> is there someone who has done configuration of postgresql in ubuntu?
<superfly> kodez: what's there to configure?
<kodez> i tried to read the postgresql pdf document and ended up messing up. i need someone to guide me with the basics
<kodez> by the way. i managed to configure my local repository
<Kilos> well done kodez 
<superfly> kodez: I don't know what you messed up, because all I did to get postgres up and running was "sudo aptitude install postgresql-server"
<kodez> thanks kilos. i am back with one leg half up
<Kilos> lol. hope you wrote it all down in case i need help doing same one day
<kodez> superfly: what follows after installing postgresql?
<superfly> kodez: you use it
<kodez> i haven't used it and it will be the first time if i can win. atleast if i can follow up to running it for the first time
<kodez> i just went through ubuntu server 11.04 document and atleast it gave me light to use the template1 database. it's difficult to be in grade r
<kodez> i am going to study more 2moro. i hope i will not loose heart
<Kilos> knowledge is power
<nlsthzn> What is grade r?
<kodez> that is before grade 1 (pre-school)
<Kilos> lol
<kodez> what do i need to change if i want aptitude/apt-get to search packages from the local repo. i had realised it's not working
<nlsthzn> hehe...
<kodez> good night. i have a seriously short day tomorrow. i need all the energy i can gather now
<Kilos> night kodez  sleep tight
<kodez> thanks kilos
<Kilos> night everyone sleep tight
<nlsthzn> Why would you need more sleep for a short day?
<nlsthzn> just after 12 in the night... a nice 33 degC outside... and humidity of more than 70% :/
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-15
<superfly> fp
<sakhi> Mornings
<superfly> morning sakhi
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<morgs> morning *
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<scar[w]> morning
<Kilos> lo scar[w] morgs 
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Kilos> bbl gonna experiment on another drive
<superfly> hi ki
<superfly> ki<tab>
<morgs> ki<tab><tab><tab>
<morgs> heh
<morgs> Maaz: tell Kilos hi
<Maaz> morgs: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Squirm> hello
<|3o|31> Why would one want two HDMI inputs on a monitor? Would they both come from the same graphics card? Does it improve image quality?
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm2> hello there Kilos
<Kilos> lo brother to Squirm 
<Kilos> Squirm, is it just as cold the at night as here
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> oh ya Squirm are you gonna sit in on the LPI classes
<kbmonkey> dag hello o/
<Squirm> what LPI classes?
<Squirm> and last night wasn't that cold
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> kbmonkey,  and nuvolari  are gonna give classes here
<Squirm> interesting
<kbmonkey> and Kilos will be our test subject =D
<Kilos> kbmonkey, give him the link to get the book please
<kbmonkey> okay the link is http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<Kilos> Maaz, LPI manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<Kilos> there now maaz has it for future refs
<Kilos> Maaz, LPI manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ^^
<inetpro> Kilos: hi
<Kilos-> what is the correct command to get back to desktop after c+a+F2 please
<Kilos-> i tried sudo gdm start and it told me its bailing out
<kilos> something with init in i think
<superfly> kilos: ctrl+alt+f7
<kilos> ty superfly 
<kbmonkey> got back to your desktop okay kilos ?
<kilos> i will try it again hust now
<kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> sjoe i have email backlog again, see a few ubuntu list mails unread :p
<kilos> pulled the plug last time
<kilos> yay ctrl+alt+F7 works like a charm
<kilos> Yay. langjan has xchat installed
<kilos> whether it is gonna work remains to be seen
<kilos> hi Langjan 
<kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Langjan> hi kilos
<kilos> looks like we having some success hey Langjan 
<Langjan> You certainly are a kanniedood!
<kilos> lol
<kilos> is everything working now Langjan 
<Langjan> Havent checked, will get back to yuo but seems like you think it will be...
<kbmonkey> welcome back Langjan 
<Langjan> thanks kbmonkey, looks like all is well thanks to kilos and you, have just been able to install some new packages. 
<kbmonkey> you have? kilos what did you do, you fixed it!
<kbmonkey> mooi so XD
<kilos> we went c+a+f2
<kilos> then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kilos> oh and he should have aptitude now too
<kilos> now i cant remember if gparted has to be installed in maverick or if its already there
 * kilos does a jig
<Langjan> yes you had me start with aptitude
<kilos> good now if you want to install stuff
<kilos> sudo aptitude install package
<kilos> and with  older stuff that might be a bit updated
<kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall package
<kilos> also dont forget to untick the check for updates in update manager
<kbmonkey> i don't know if gparted is on maverick,
<kbmonkey> maybe also uncheck the option for partial updates
<kbmonkey> if there is such an option?
<kilos> i dont think so
<kilos> it normally only asks that if you lose connection while updating
 * scar[w] pokes highvoltage
<kilos> Langjan, as in sudo aptitude install gparted
<kilos> gparted is a patitioning tool so you can make a storage partition for backups and saving your packages you have downloaded
<highvoltage> ouch
<kilos> lol lo highvoltage 
<highvoltage> hello kilos and scar[w] :)
<highvoltage> scar[w]: ctwug scar?
<scar[w]> jip jip
<highvoltage> cool
<scar[w]> ek wou se ekt gister 'n matroos gewaar op een van jou accounts
<scar[w]> het gelyk asof jy besig was om 'n baie mooi email te tik
<highvoltage> 'n matroos?
<kilos> a sailor
<scar[w]> ja iemand het daar gepraat van voort *** en sulke goed
<kilos> musta been lotsa swearing
<scar[w]> yeah
<highvoltage> scar[w]: aaah :)
<kilos> lo nlsthzn queery 
<queery> hi oom kilos 
<kilos> im not a oom anymore Langjan is the new oom
<kilos> hee hee
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle kilos ... two toppies are better than none :D
<kilos> lol
<Langjan> Lekker om 'n toppie te wees, kilos, are you saying I should no longer use update manager?
<kilos> you can just to do the settings untick and then  let it update
<kilos> Langjan, but in future you will update when it suits you
<nlsthzn> So is ucle Langjan's PC working now?
<kilos> i am sure because update manager couldnt get past the broken package to install 
<kilos> nlsthzn, yip
<kilos> yoohoo
<kilos> and other packages couldnt be install because update manager was running without being able to do anything that was the problem
<nlsthzn> Well I am glad you guys got it sorted out... way to go :D
<kilos> Langjan, updte manager does your linux kernel updates and all the security updayes very lekker
<kilos> hehe i am glad too because maverick rocks and i dont like to see peeps struggling with it
 * kilos loves maverick
<nlsthzn> The meerkat is allright :)
<kilos> allright=understatement
<kilos> Maaz, maverick ++
<nlsthzn> Maverick has a few issues that they should have addressed IMO... Like upgrading the software store to have paid for apps...
<kilos> well nlsthzn suggest that to the powers that be and hear what they say
<kilos> if i could get vodacom as friendly  as maverick i would be very happy
<nlsthzn> Oh... they know... but the policies will not allow it... 12.04 it will be rectified
<kilos> ah
<kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<queery> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> queery: Done
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<nlsthzn> :/
<kilos> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kilos and queery!
<kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<queery> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> queery: :-)
<kilos> Maaz, whats for supper
<Maaz> A nice thick homemade  oxtail and vegetable soup for starters and then Spaghetti bolognese
<nlsthzn> yuck
<kilos> what yuck?
<nlsthzn> soup
<kilos> hey hot soup does down well in cold weather
<kilos> we like 2' c tonight
<kilos> i dunno how to make a degrees sing
<kilos> sign
<nlsthzn> I always just right degC
<nlsthzn> :)
<kilos> lol
<kilos> Maaz, arab supper
<Maaz> Camel steaks and dates
<kilos> i wonder why all ibids only make coffee
<scar[w]> I also prefer natty if I'm running full opensource, maverick over natty if I have any proprietary software especially 3d drivers
<scar[w]> bye everyone hope you have a nice weekend!
<scar[w]> *also maverick
<Kilos> cheers scar[w] 
<Kilos> see ya monday
<scar[w]> cya Kilos
<Kilos> 10°
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> nlsthzn, ^^
<nlsthzn> I don't like dates... or camels for supper... congrats on the degree uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> hold down ctrl+shift and type in ub0
<nlsthzn> Cool... I knew the Windows Office keys for special characters but not anything in Linux... Cool
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn: it's actually really easy in linux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose_Key
<nlsthzn> My keyboard doesn't have such a key
<tumbleweed> you can configure it to have one
<tumbleweed> check your keyboard settings
<Kilos> thats all the windows key is good for. making a compose key
<Kilos> Langjan, we also have a small afrikaans channel
<Kilos> you type in /j #ubuntu-afr or add it in there by favourite channels by adding a , after #ubuntu-za
<Langjan> does it help, ons afrikaners kan mos nie saamstaan nie...
<Kilos> dis hoekom die kanaal klyn is
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> klein
<Kilos> we use it when this channel is kinda busy
<nlsthzn> I like to use the windows key to launch the thingy in natty that makes me run applications... (all the new terminolgy makes my head spin)
<Langjan> Kilos where do I type in /j #ubuntu-afr? 
<Kilos> here jan
<Kilos> eish here Langjan 
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn: that's what the left windows key is for :)
<nlsthzn> tumbleweed: my lappy has but one of those keys :p
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn: also, there are other spare keys, like the right alt key, or caps lock
<nlsthzn> /join #ubuntu-afr
<Tonberry> the menu key
<nlsthzn> Langjan: ^^
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight and warm
<Kilos> nlsthzn, sleep cool
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> Kilos: night
<nlsthzn> Cheers for a while... but in the imortal words of some guy: "I'll be back!"
 * nuvolari gives up
<nuvolari> my mom wil never be able to search my name on a mobile phone.
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-16
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<kbmonkey> o/ morning
<Cantide> hi ^^;
<kbmonkey> hi Cantide! and nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, did you see kilos had fixed langjan's apt problem? he is becoming the local guru XD
<kbmonkey> today i need to sort out that lpi learning mailing list, and go through more of that study guide - i fell behind! oops :P
<kbmonkey> bbl, shutting down all distractions for now ;D
<Kilos> morning all
<kodez> morning oom kilos
<Kilos> lo kodez 
<kodez> how are you today?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<kodez> i'm better than yesterday and the cold is going
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> cold not gone yet
<Kilos> i think still bigger cold coming
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<kodez> i had a cold and am better than now
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> lol oh you had a cold
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> glad you feeling better
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos, kb
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> he's not here
<Kilos> dag nuvolari 
<Kilos> kb?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it didnt say kbtab
<nuvolari> ye lol
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit met oom vandag?
<nuvolari> *hoe
<nuvolari> argh
<nuvolari> log
<nuvolari> vodacom :(
<nuvolari> ek tik al 2 sinne vooruit
<nuvolari> *lag
<nuvolari> Kilos: ek sien apie sê oom raak ons local guru hierso!
<Kilos> hy droom
<Kilos> maar dit was soos probeer om n kar se wiel ruil terwyl dit in die pad af hol
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> ek hop hier soos ek lag oom
<Kilos> eks seker dit was daai update manager wat nie iets kon doen nie maar het aanhou probeer die hele tyd en al die cli goed geblok
<nuvolari> die beste uitdrukking wat ek in 'n lang tyd gehoor het
<Kilos> lmga
<nuvolari> Kilos: of hy droom of nie, oom het die fix gekry! no questions asked.
<Kilos> en die langjan het opgekom met n nuwe naam "vir my" vir pc's
<Kilos> neukenaars
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> laat my dink aan die grappie van die seuntjie wat sê sy pa is 'n neukeraar, in die meantime werk hy met rekenaars
<Kilos> jy is in n goeie plek vir hierdie winter seun
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> en lawyers is prokerowers
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nuvolari> ja nee oom, ek stem! lekker weer hier
<nuvolari> koel, maar draaglik
<nuvolari> oh my word. dis al 12:00 :(
<Kilos> ja die dag is half verby al
 * nuvolari wonder waar is die dag heen
<nuvolari> yoohoo? 
<Kilos> hier is dit 2° in die nag
<Squirm> good morning
<nuvolari> o/ Squirm 
<Kilos> lo Squirm here one of the LPI guys
 * Squirm prods nuvolari
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> Maaz, thnk you buddy
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you buddy
<Kilos> uh oh
<Maaz> sure thing, Kilos
<Squirm> Kilos: I dont think you're his buddy :/
<Kilos> lol yeah looks like
<Kilos> Maaz, botsnack
 * Maaz munches
<Squirm> lol
<Kilos> yay kbmonkey has gone to google
<Kilos> that other mail place was a prob
<nuvolari> o.O
<nuvolari> what did I do?
<Kilos> what?
<nuvolari> Squirm prodding me
<Kilos> lol
 * Squirm whistles innocently
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> nuvolari, tell Squirm about your LPI course
<Kilos> dunno where you are going to find the time though
<nuvolari> Maaz: lpi.link is http://groups.google.com/group/linux-studies
<Maaz> nuvolari: Got it
<nuvolari> Squirm: ^^
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> what am I looking at?
<nuvolari> Squirm: not much info yet
<nuvolari> but we're working on getting a study group going
<Squirm> cool
<Squirm> may I join in?
<Squirm> I should get ontop of this RHSA thing I want to do
<nuvolari> Squirm: the more the merrier
<Squirm> buy myself an RHSA book or something
<nuvolari> Squirm: why not start whith the SPI stuff?
<nuvolari> er, LPI
<Squirm> thinking of doing that too
<nuvolari> Squirm: see the about setion
<nuvolari> *section
<nuvolari> argh 
<Squirm> You are now a member of Linux Studies.
<nuvolari> my connection is killing me
<Kilos> someone needs to convince telkom and mtn and voda to give cheap packages to the pay as you go peeps. not only specials for contract peeps
<Cantide> Kilos, let's protest
<Kilos> i would Cantide but you need to get to thier forums or something and those sights kill data with all the moving picks and adds
<Cantide> and flash
<Cantide> and needless stuff you don't actually want to see / spend data on
<Cantide> yeah :<
<Cantide> they are smart :<
<Kilos> yeah maybe if one can get their CEO's mail addresses then everyone can mail in complaints
<Cantide> create a bot net to pleasantly email them :)
<Cantide> yeah, inet does suck here :<
<Cantide> should get better with WACS, and if we ever get LLU, then yeah, it'll be awesome
<Kilos> but its actually stupid on their part because there are less peeps on contract so they are actually losing
<Cantide> perhaps they're trying to lure more people into contracts
<Kilos> could be . the swines
<Kilos> naand almal
<Kilos> hiya english peeps
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> twit bot
<Kilos> where did he get that from
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in tswane south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: City not found
<Kilos> Maaz, where is pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: Not a clue, sorry
<Kilos> goodness me
<Kilos> Maaz, are you well?
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> methinks maaz needs to rub sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Symmetria> *HRM*
<Symmetria> everyone cross your fingers 
<Symmetria> seacom could quite possibly die in 50 minuets time :P
<Symmetria> for how long I don't know
<Symmetria> (in theory it shouldnt be more than 5 minutes, in practice, god only knows)
<Kilos> whats the prob Symmetria 
<Symmetria> they are switching from SEMEWE-4 cable system to TE North cable system in Egypt 
<Symmetria> because the former is going down for 2 weeks due to maintenance
<Symmetria> so there will be a switching hit
<Symmetria> if they dont screw it up, thats minutes, if they do screw it up, who knows :)
<Kilos> ty for letting us know
<Symmetria> in the mean time, Neotel's backhaul to the landing station is running at risk at the moment as well since one of their fiber routes is down and they have a single point of failure 
<Symmetria> and DFA's backhaul to the landing station is going down for maintenance at midnight :P
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Symmetria> I.E its a perfect storm of potential screwups :) 
<Symmetria> if everything goes according to plan we'll see almost no outage, if everything goes wrong,lol, who knwos
<Kilos> dont laugh. vodacom messes up enough
<Symmetria> heh vodacom is on that DFA fiber iirc, I dont know how much backup they have 
<Symmetria> they may have a backup route via joburg
<Symmetria> I know our neotel backup route was switched to the redundant fibers about 30 minutes ago, so we have backup on that for when the DFA stuff goes down
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> voda has really ,been sucking lately
<Symmetria> heh Im gonna be kinda pissed if we lose access to the landing station tonight considering the vast quantities of money invested in redundancy
<Symmetria> heh the full cost of that landing station backhaul was like, 20+ million bux all included 
<Kilos> wow
<Symmetria> heh, lol, someone in ##networking was asking about stealing ip address space on the internet 
<Symmetria> and someone else was like "zomg, you can't do that, not possible"
<Symmetria> :P till I gave them a step by step on how its very possible, has happened in the past, and how its accomplished :P
<Kilos> work out a way to use broadband without voda eating data then you my hero
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-17
<Kilos> afternoob superfly and others
<Kilos> afternoon actually
<superfly> 'noob Kilos :-P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, how about a cuppa
<Maaz> Grrr , Kilos You know you need to ask properly and correctly. No typo's allowed
<Kilos> Maaz, sorry
<Maaz> Kilos, it's ok
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks a lot
<Maaz> Kilos: my pleasure
<Symmetria> yay, I bought me a 16 disk pink floyd box set <3 
 * Symmetria mp3s it to stick it in his car
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> pink floyd > * :P
<Kilos> i am sure i listened to them about 35 years ago
<Symmetria> *snort* pink floyd is a lot younger than that :P 
<Kilos> oh ok, thought they were same time as led zeppelin and those
<Symmetria> :P the wall was released in 1979 ok so not that much younger
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> still one of the best albums ever released
<Kilos> i am 4 years out
<Kilos> sue me
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> not my fault that they dont make decent music anymore :(
<Kilos> every now and then there is a good song that stands out
<Kilos> i really enjoy no matter what by boyzone
<Symmetria> most modern music has no meaning to it, its all so... superficial :P it irritates me 
<Kilos> hey Symmetria you the networking specialist
<Symmetria> heh I know a little bit about networking yes
<Kilos> how do i tell my network manager to forget looking at 'europium.canonical.com ' every 20 to 30 secs
<Symmetria> heh, that I have no idea about :) thats not a networking question, its a linux question
<Kilos> anything from 15b to 300b at a time
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ty
<Symmetria> sorry mate :) I honestly dont know enough about ubuntu's network manager
<Symmetria> especially since every ubuntu box I run is a server and I don't run anything like that 
 * Symmetria doesnt run linux desktops
<Kilos> not a prob Symmetria . someone will know how to configure it
<Kilos> aw. you miss all the fun
<Symmetria> hehe nah, I run osx as desktop <3
<Kilos> i will try that one day maybe
<Symmetria> hehe you can install it on normal pc hardware but it doesnt run as well as on mac hardware
<Kilos> there are a few i would like to try but will never leave ubuntu
<Kilos> oh
<Symmetria> never say never :) 
<Symmetria> I said the same about slackware in like, 1994 :P 
<Kilos> no man ubuntu has been good to and for me
<Symmetria> yes :) but never is a longgggggggg time :)
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> not when you are my age
<Kilos> at least at this age everything is downhill
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> anyway :) off to read book, back later
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> hi MxG you new here?
<MxG> Hi
<MxG> Sorry for long delay, am new yes
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za MxG 
<MxG> Thanks :)
 * nlsthzn waves
 * Kilos waves back to ahab land
<Kilos> lo apie
<apie> lo kilos /o
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> you well nlsthzn 
<Kilos> die son sak en die apie is weg
<nlsthzn> Kilos: getting better by the minute actually... in another 11 hours I will end my "4 days then 4 nights in a row of 12 hour shifts from hell" ... 
<kbmonkey> hows all doing?
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<nlsthzn> Hey monkeyman
<kbmonkey> ek's nog hierso Kilos, was n bietjie weg vir die naweek gewees
<Kilos> ek het n lekker prob vir julle slimmes
<Kilos> i use iftop to monitor network action
<Kilos> as soon as i connect to vodacom there is some site that i get the address as europium.canonical.com:ntp 
<Kilos> thats apart from the vodacom ones
<Kilos> and it uses between 15b and 300b evry 20 to 30 seconds
<nlsthzn> sounds like the time server
<Kerbero> jip it does
<nlsthzn> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ntp.org%2F&rct=j&q=ntp&ei=LQUjTvGLF4rKrAeSxYX7AQ&usg=AFQjCNG_N99i2zsTp4HsHRjA8pPtV8anig&sig2=kdI-dFr-e_1_IdmagblrXQ&cad=rja
<Kilos> how do i configure network manager to ignore it or disable it
<Kerbero> seeing that the port is the NTP port
<Kerbero> Kilos: sudo gedit /etc/ntpd.conf
<Kerbero> comment alle lyne uit wat met server begin
<Kerbero> of gaan na die date&time gui
<nlsthzn> there should be a GUI also that you can say not to use NTP in time and date prefrences I am sure
<Kerbero> en disable die internet syncing
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos>  ok i go try edit
<Kerbero> ek persoonlik wil juis he^ my PC moet oor die netwerk sy tyd sync
 * nlsthzn is mostly lost in Linux land so to actually have half a clue on something makes him feel all warm and fuzzy inside
<Kerbero> maar mens kan deesdae nie uit die gui uit die server kies nie
<Kerbero> so dan moet ek die conf file edit
<Kilos> ya thats why i did that originally kbmonkey  but now data is more important
<nlsthzn> A lot of distro's gives you the option when installing to use ntp and to choose your server... I guess that is seen as to advanced for Ubuntu
<Kerbero> *Kerbero
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> they just force you to use the canonical servers these days
<Kilos> that file is empty
<Kilos> sigh
<Kerbero> dalk is dit ntp.conf
<Kilos> also empty
<Kerbero> just realised i don't have ntp on my netbook
<Kilos> but now you say its for time updating i think i can find it
<Kerbero> daar is 'n gui wat ek oop het voor my
<Kerbero> Time & Date
 * Symmetria looks at his travel itinerary for august and cries
<Kerbero> hy staan op "Set Time: ... Automatically from the internet" selected
<Symmetria> cpt -> jnb -> lnd -> fra -> ams -> fra -> jnb -> acc -> els -> cpt -> jnb -> kla -> jnb -> cpt <=== my airport routing for the first 23 days of august :P
<Kerbero> mens moet dit dan net op manually sit
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> en manual
<nlsthzn> Symmetria: sucks to be you... then again I would love to see all those countries, even just briefly
<Kerbero> Symmetria: but you're paid for it
<Kilos> ek is skere dis hy. dankie kbmonkey 
<Kerbero> and likely you fly business class
<Symmetria> heh Kerbero true, but its very very very tiring and no, they dont fly you business class unless you burn miles to upgrade
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> heh that much flying is totally exhausting
<Kerbero> in that case i will agree with you
<Kerbero> one internasional flight+connecting flight+3 hours on the train almost killed me
<Kerbero> when i came back it was the same in reverse, but much easier
<Symmetria> heh, I also need to get to cameroon, kenya and rwanda by the end of the year
<Symmetria> and probably one more trip to tanzania and one to mauritius
<Kerbero> i havn't been in africa yet
<Symmetria> heh, I've done africa fairly extensively (egypt, uganda, malawi, namibia, south africa, tanzania, kenya, ghana and a few others I cant remeber)
<Kerbero> you've been to south africa?
<Kerbero> :P
<Symmetria> heh, then again, I've done the world fairly extensively
<Kerbero> i still need to see america and australia
<Kerbero> Symmetria: when you are in ams, what language do you speak?
<Symmetria> brazil, USA, Canada, UK, Ireland, Italy, Germany, Spain, The Netherlands, Australia, Singapore, Hong Kong, Egypt, Uganda, Malawi, Namibia, Tanzania, Kenya, Ghana
<Symmetria> I'm sure there are a few I've missed on that list
<Symmetria> English
<Kerbero> can't you speak afrikaans?
<Symmetria> heh, I can speak and understand basic afrikaans, but have you ever actually tried to communicate with the dutch in afrikaans?
<Symmetria> :P good luck 
<Kilos> lol
<Kerbero> i communicate with them in dutch
<Kerbero> so no prob
<Symmetria> they can understand you fine, I think you'll have issues trying to understand them :P 
<Symmetria> oh, you speak dutch?
<Kerbero> jip
<Symmetria> heh, I can follow afrikaans fairly easily, I CANNOT follow dutch for shit :)
<Kerbero> lol
<superfly> If they speak slowly, I can understand dutch
<Symmetria> :P have you ever met a dutch person that does anything slowly?
<Symmetria> unless they have been hanging in their coffee shops :P
<Kerbero> lol
<Symmetria> then the whole world slows down
<Kerbero> one shouldn't go to a coffe shop in Ams
<Symmetria> oh yes one should :P
<Symmetria> they are awesome places :P
<Kerbero> nah
<Kerbero> the "local" ones are better
<Symmetria> some of their pizza shops sell awesome pizza as well, their space pizza goes down like a treat :P
<Symmetria> it just makes you kinda hungry
<Kerbero> those in the city are meant for tourists
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> normally there is a pizza shop right next door to the coffee shop
<Symmetria> heh, there are plenty of coffee shops that arent in the RLD though, hidden away, that my dutch friends take me to :P
<Kerbero> ok, that's better
<Symmetria> I've been more stoned off dutch pizza than anything Ive ever smoked there :P
<Kerbero> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> seriously, beware of dutch pizza
<Symmetria> and dutch chocolate
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> and well, dutch anything with space infront of the name
<Kerbero> dutch chocolate is awesome
<Kerbero> lol
<Symmetria> and stay very very far away from a place called "the headshop"
<Kerbero> my parents brought me a stash chocolate again
<Symmetria> because anything you buy off that menu, will screw with your head in ways you dont even understand
<Kerbero> so i guess the pizzas normally come with shrooms
<Symmetria> compile/tsunami-udp/client/tsunami --dlrate=1500Mb 
<Symmetria> ooops
<Symmetria> Kerbero no, they mix ground up weed into the flour they make the base with
<Kerbero> o ok
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> LOT of it :P
<Kerbero> that can be bad
<Symmetria> yes :P you don't realize you're geting stoned till you've eaten the whole pizza
<Symmetria> and then it hits you all at once
<Symmetria> and you're completely screwed
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kerbero won't spill the beans now, but had a roughly the same experience
 * Symmetria goes for a smoke while he waits for 50gigs of files to download from london
<Symmetria> heh, doing 700mbit/second, this shouldnt take 2 long :P
<Kerbero> why so slow?
<Symmetria> heh disks I'm reading off are hell busy
<Symmetria> so slowing it down
<Symmetria> more than adequate bandwidth/disk write capacity on the .za end
<Symmetria> but the london end is running kinda hot on the disks because of other I/O
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> normally would be running at about 1.5 gigabit
<Kilos> sleep tight all of you. see you tomorrow
<Kilos> aw i forgot
<Kilos> MxG, introduce your self. what you do? what OS you use etc
<Kilos> if you need help just ask
<nlsthzn> :) night uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> i just waiting to hear from MxG nlsthzn 
<Kilos> he is new here
<nlsthzn> MxG: hello :)
<nlsthzn> You can go to bed Kilos ... we will look after MxG while you are gone :)
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn night
<nlsthzn> night....
<Kilos> its too cold again
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> where your heat packages
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tell Kilos The heat arives the morning of the 20th... dress lightly
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<MxG> nlsthzn: hi
<nlsthzn> Hey MxG ... welcome to the channel :)
<MxG> am not ignoring anyone btw, was just watching a movie
<MxG> thanks
<Symmetria>  errr, so like, if I have 100 sub directories off a directory, and I wanna tar each sub directory into a single tar per sub directory, someone gimme a command line to do that (irrespective of if the sub directories have spaces in them etc)
<kbmonkey> hi again all
<nlsthzn> Symmetria: arj -e -r c:\games a:\
<nlsthzn> oh wait, never mind :p
<kbmonkey> Symmetria, kind of like: for d in *; do tar -xvf $d...; done;
<kbmonkey> lol nlsthzn! ;P
<kbmonkey> but im not sure if that will also drill down
<kbmonkey> tested: no drill down :)
<nlsthzn> I am sure my arj flags are wrong... it has been 20 years since I used it :) Best way ever to share the fun of games on PC with others :p
<Symmetria> heh kbmonkey doesnt work so well when its got spaces in it :p
<kbmonkey> put "$d" quotes around the name
<Symmetria> didnt work :)
<Symmetria> I tried: for i in *; do tar cvf \"$i.tar\" \"$i\"; done
<kbmonkey> oh :(
<Symmetria> heh, it gets kinda screwy :P
<kbmonkey> works for me :)
<kbmonkey> for d in *; do tar -cf "$d.tar" "$d"; done;
<Symmetria> heh, I did it with some vi scripting :P
<kbmonkey> im liking bash lately!
<kbmonkey> it's so functional
<kbmonkey> vi scripting? that's new to me
<Symmetria> heh, what I meant was, I just stuck the file names into vi and did some search and replace regex foo in vi 
<Symmetria> to generate a nice script
<Symmetria> :p
<kbmonkey> watched swordfish again, I lolled at the hacking scenes :p like this one http://ompldr.org/vOWlseg
<Symmetria> lol
<nlsthzn> Only way to hack... in 3D
<Symmetria> lol, so I bought this 16 disk box set of pink floyd, and I was gonna mp3 the whole lot to stick on my mp3 system in my car 
<Symmetria> then I was like, screw the effort of mp3ing em, and went and found the same box set online and downloaded it :P
<Symmetria> so much easier 
<Symmetria> but I own it, so thats ok 
<kbmonkey>  that's a lot of floyd! :D
<kbmonkey> +1 for Roger Waters
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> I found some awesome music 
<Symmetria> so I spent 2 much money buying it :P
<kbmonkey> look on jamendo.com some great music there! i try donate there when i can.
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-09
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<charl> good morning
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you this morning
<Kilos> no bad ty and you?
<Kilos> just come back from neighbouring plot , took sheep there to graze
<charl> nice
<charl> can't complain
<Kilos> tough being a maplotter
<charl> lol, maplotter, that is a word i have not heard in a long time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> used to kinda despise them long ago or look down on them rather
<Kilos> old saying, dont knock it till youve tried it
<Kilos> hi Banlam bakuman bmg505 
<Kilos> hi confluency drubin drussell 
<Kilos> Maaz, wake them
<Maaz> HEY You bunch of lurkers. Wake up and take part in the daily chats
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<charl> no, it's done when the coffee is ready Maaz :P
<charl> bot cutting corners... :P
<Maaz> charl: Excuse me?
<bakuman> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos thinks everyone should at least say morning every single day
<charl> +1
<Kilos> busy isnt a good enough excuse
<charl> it's these antisocial types here...
<Kilos> the fly is super busy but still finds time to greet
<charl> same here, i talk to you people while i am working
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, baie dankie
<Maaz> Plesier Kilos
<charl> Maaz: danke schon
<Maaz> charl: Sorry...
<charl> bah bot can't even speak german
<Kilos> ja man
<Kilos> sat danke
<Kilos> say
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> could be because i didn't have an umlaut on the o
<charl> i cut corners on stuff like that on irc
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<sflr> good morning good people!
<charl> hi sflr 
<Squirm> morning
<charl> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hiya sflr Squirm 
<Kilos> We’ve noticed that our bots very quickly become integral to channel communities
<Kilos> so true
<superfly> hello everyone
<Kilos> hehe hello superfly 
<Kilos> such a gentleman our fly
<inetpro> charl: danke schon is not the correct way to use it, it's dankeschön
<charl> inetpro: actually you're completely right http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/dankesch%C3%B6n
<Kilos> charl, the pro is our resident german
<Kilos> hes not often wrong and when he is he is still right
<charl> oh wait a second
<charl> http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070113093348AAqzGkm
<charl> and: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/danke_sch%C3%B6n
<charl> there is a subtle difference :)
<charl> lol Kilos 
<charl> nice i didn't know inetpro was german, which part of germany are you from (if you don't mind me asking)?
<Kilos> the part in northern natal
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> whew i go bang head against the wall
<charl> if my understanding is correct, and i am to be corrected, danke schon in dutch translates to "dank je wel" while dankeschon (one word) would translate to "bedankt"
<inetpro> :-)
<charl> but my german is not good so i could be wrong
<Kilos> paul piet?
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> as jy dit so stel verstaan ek dit ook @ ChanServ 
<Kerbero> *charl
<Kerbero> lol
<Kilos> yo Kerbero 
 * inetpro is a german speaking South African 
<inetpro> charl: and I guess I speak more like Afrideutsch then the real thing, so please don't blame me if I am wrong
<inetpro> s/then/than/
<charl> inetpro: no i know the story, ask any dutch person that lived in south africa
<charl> it really screws with you
<charl> the other day i said "schielijk" instead of "plotseling" and my colleague here laughed at me
<charl> "you speak 17-century dutch you noob"
<charl> it is valid dutch though
<Kerbero> hahaha
<Kerbero> dat vind ik leuk
<inetpro> charl: haha, my ancestors have also had a lot of time to meddle with the local german lingo
 * inetpro is a sixth generation german speaking RSA citizen
<charl> sheesh ok after six generations you can be forgiven :)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> and I must be honest that I feel bad about struggling to write the language properly
 * inetpro should go back to school and learn it again
<charl> not at all, let me tell you something
<charl> i grew up in south africa but i was raised by my mother and grandmother
<charl> i learned dutch from them speaking it in the house, but they speak 60'
<charl> 60's dutch
<charl> so the other day i said "een persoon heeft mij opgeschakeld" meaning "a person called me up"
<charl> my colleague here said "you noob, you say bel, not schakel"
<charl> only in a couple of years, the language has already changed
<inetpro> yikes
<charl> funny enough, south africans also use "bel", not "schakel"
<charl> yet i talk about "schakel" instead out of habit
<inetpro> sounds like they want to become more like Afrikaans
<charl> i don't think the two languages really have much cross-polination, probably due to the physical separation of the two countries
<charl> it's very interesting to me though to see the same slang developing in different places
<charl> for example, in south africa i think you can say "ek check 'n meisie uit"
<charl> that's from the english expression of checking a girl out obviously
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> in germany, the young people could say "checken das aus" or in dutch "check dat even uit"
<charl> same slang, different continents
<charl> obviously that comes from english, that is not original german/dutch/afrikaans
<inetpro> heh, I'll check her out
<inetpro> still looks funny when you write it
<charl> the dutch and the germans have a habit of saying "alstublieft" or "bitteschon" if they for example give you coffee
<charl> in south africa i have never heard a person say "alseblief" or however it goes when they hand you something
<charl> a bit more like the english do it
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> asseblief 
<charl> ah yes, sorry
<inetpro> but asseblief and bitteschön is not the same thing
<charl> that seems to be like it yes
<inetpro> asseblief = bitte
<charl> yeah ok but schon is hard to translate, like saying "sehr schon"
<charl> in dutch you would say "zeer leuk" or so
<inetpro> bitteschön is like saying, you're welcome
<charl> yeah exactly
<charl> alsjeblieft is similar
<inetpro> anyway, sounds like we're in a lingo channel now :-)
<charl> if you say you want something person 1 "wil je koffie hebben?", person 2 "ja graag!", person 1 "alsjeblieft", person 2 "dank je wel"
<charl> a different "handshake" so to speak
<charl> yeah sorry we're going seriously off topic
<inetpro> even Kilos has become quiet
<charl> :D
<inetpro> and he doesn't even have work to do 
<Kilos> i think when there is no one needing help then chats are fine because it helps us all get to know each other better
<Kilos> inetpro, lies
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> sorry Kilos
 * Kilos chief cook , bottle washer and maplotter
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos only knows the pro face to face, evryone else is a nick on irc just about
<Kilos> dunno what the owners opinions of the channel are
<Kilos> owners of the channels opinions
<charl> hmm who are the "owners" anyway
<Kilos> must be the old hands
<Kilos> hiya Hodgestar 
<Kilos> Maaz, seen highvoltage
<Maaz> Kilos: highvoltage was last seen 18 days, 15 hours, 8 minutes and 43 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-06-20 21:05:37 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-06-25 20:11:43 SAST
<Kilos> hmm what a crime
<Kilos> inetpro, who are the owners of this channel
<Kilos> please
<inetpro> charl: info #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> ChanServ: info #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> 09/07 12:18:27 [ChanServ] Founder    : highvoltage
<inetpro> 09/07 12:18:27 [ChanServ] Registered : Jul 22 11:27:44 2005 (6 years, 50 weeks, 3 days, 22:50:42 ago)
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> dankie boetie
<Kilos> maybe we chased him with all our unrelated chats
 * Kilos cries
<inetpro> Kilos: no AFAIK he's just trying to focus on less stuffs these days
<Kilos> helloooo maiatoday 
<Kilos> you well girl?
<Kilos> ah then maybe he will still visit periodically
<Kilos> hehe new toy
<Squirm> new toy?
<Kilos> charl your nicks arent registered
<Kilos> bad boy
<charl> hi sorry back
<charl> was afk for a while
<charl> Kilos: yup that is the way i prefer to keep it
<charl> maybe i'm old-school efnet user but i don't believe in someone "owning" a nick
<charl> bbl
<Kilos> ya but on here you will come on and find someone else has taken the nick and you cant use it anymore
<Squirm> and it means you could be impersonated. people back in the day didn't do such a thing
<Squirm> maybe they did, I wasn't here back in the day
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> more bad peeps now than back in the day
<charl> Kilos: that's true but if they take my nick i just use a different one
<charl> Squirm: online anyone can impersonate anyone in any case
<charl> currently i am impersonating myself
<charl> at the end of the day, all you're talking to is a nick, nothing more, nothing less
<Kilos> no man my nick is my nick
<Kilos> try impersonate me\
<Kilos_> hmmm, for some reason i don't know if this is going to work
<Kilos_> impersonating you would be a hard one
<Kilos_> if you were less active here i could perhaps have gotten away with it
<Kilos> we all know me here and thats why you register your nick and its tails
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos_> people know you too well for anyone to be able to impersonate you anyway
<Kilos_> irrespective of your nick
<Kilos_> but if someone comes in here with this nick with the extra underscore at the end and acts exactly like you, i don't think there will be much doubt
<Kilos_> they could use the old "my account got hacked" or "i lost my password" ploy
<Kilos> ya maybe but will have to be while im alseep
<Kilos_> true and then people would be "why are you awake"
<Kilos_> at this funny hour
<Kilos> i dunno if there is a lost password recovery sevice with irc without going to them and asking online
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos_> however, say someone would have hacked your account and came in here using "Kilos"
<Kilos_> if the person acts strange we would know it's not you in any case
 * Kilos__ yawns
<Kilos_> so what your nick is is kind-of irrelevant
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> wait me try something
<Kilos__> i'm the real kilos
<Kilos__> just btw
<Kilos__> some other guy registered kilos with nickserv and now i can't login :/
<Kilos_> Kilos__: what you saying, i'm the real kilos, everyone knows that!
<Kilos> i will sort this later then you try again
<Kilos_> Kilos__: you don't even act like the real kilos!
<Kilos__> kilos_ atleast we'll both agree Kilos isn't the real kilos
<Kilos_> yup totally agreed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> you clones go of a while
<charl> look now i'm impersonating charl again lol
<charl> i'm actually kilos impersonating charl
<Kilos__> lol
<superfly> hehehe
<Kilos> now you can ghost me
<Kilos_> sjoe
<charl> :)
<Kilos> nickserv kill them clones
<charl> lol
<Kilos> at their roots
<Kilos> sflr, wb
<sflr> hey Kilos!
<charl> hi sflr 
<sflr> howzit charl 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<maiatoday> I'm ok, flu and sore shoulder but ok
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> eish!
 * inetpro getting confused with all those clones of Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sjoe hulle het my mal gemaak
<Kilos> maar net twee van die klein stronde
<sflr> what clones?
<Kilos> lol you missed it sflr there was kilos_ kilos__ etc
<Kilos> all claiming to be Kilos
<sflr> hehe. ok i didnt get to ___ yet. lol
<Kilos> lol
<sflr> i thought you are referring to some Transformers bounce-off from last night :)
<Kilos> aw i didnt watch that
 * Kilos needs to strategise revenge
<Kilos> strategize
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Maaz, spell strategise
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Strategist or strategist
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> strategically plan
<sflr> lol
<charl> hehe
<Kilos> he will come back as charlvn
<Kilos> yo Password 
<Password> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi Tonberry you been scarse hey
<Kilos> Maaz, spell scarce
<Maaz> Kilos: Yup, that's a word all right
<Tonberry> I'm home with bad internet
<Kilos> Maaz, spell scarse
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Carse, Sarse, Scare, Sparse, Scorse, Scarce, scare, sparse or scarce
<Tonberry> and a laptop not set on auto join
<Kilos> ah thats no good
<Kilos> ive have bad internet just about from the start.
<Kilos> complaining helps now and again for a while
<magespawn> Evening all
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<Kilos> did ya win with recovery
<Kilos> hi AlphaGuyy 
<AlphaGuyy> Evenings
<Kilos> did you win with bb bluetooth
<AlphaGuyy> na not worth the trouble
<Kilos> we found some links and can mail you or give step for step here
<AlphaGuyy> Plugd in an n73 n bobs ur uncle
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whats n73 nokia?
<AlphaGuyy> Thanx mail it to alphaguyy@gmail.com
<AlphaGuyy> Yes nokia ol faithful
<Kilos> ok will do, just gotta go find them again
<AlphaGuyy> Picked it up immediately
<AlphaGuyy> Now to just to get a nice cheap bundle for all this add on updates
<AlphaGuyy> Isn't there a site where I can download plugins directly n then save n install 
<Kilos> plugins for?
<AlphaGuyy> without havn to use software manager
<Kilos> thats not very safe
<AlphaGuyy> Extra add on's mp3 avi dvd dvix
<Kilos> always try use what already in the repos
<AlphaGuyy> Ah ok
<Kilos> have you used synaptic package manager
<AlphaGuyy> Back in the day yes with 9.04
<Kilos> has 12.04 still got it?
<Kilos> must be
<AlphaGuyy> I checked out the update software thing on 12 today n checked howmuch data I'm gona need more o less
<AlphaGuyy> I cudnt find that
<Kilos> update manager?
<Kilos> do you have system at the top somewhere
<Kilos> yo smile
<AlphaGuyy> 12.04 not kind the movie playr n jukbox stuf just freezes n then sends error apport'n all the time
<smile> hi Kilos :D
<Kilos> have you done the full update after your install
<Kilos> must be coupla 100 megs
<Kilos> wb AlphaGuyy 
<AlphaGuyy> 12 freeze n lag alooot
<Kilos> have you done the full update after your install
<Kilos> <Kilos> must be coupla 100 megs
<AlphaGuyy> No dude I had a 10mb bundle I got with loyalty points
<AlphaGuyy> Just to check what's available n it a lot of stuf
<Kilos> oh then thats why i think. most the ubuntu releases i have tried dont work properly with everything till updated completely
<AlphaGuyy> Yeah but its crap
<AlphaGuyy> What if I wana show a demo to some ppl n brag about unbuntu
<Kilos> do you have a friend with an uncapped connection somewhere
<magespawn> Hey Kilos, got family side tracked
<Kilos> np magespawn 
<AlphaGuyy> Like have a seat while I update everything 
<magespawn> I sort of won
<Kilos> lol ya
<Kilos> it runs on its own
<Kilos> yay thats good magespawn 
<Kilos> why sort of/
<AlphaGuyy> Yeah I'm planing to go steeel sum uncapped data the wknd
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> right then you get full update and everything should work
<AlphaGuyy> Hope so
<magespawn> Only got some of the info.
<AlphaGuyy> So when will there evr be a cd that u pop in n everything wrks from the minute u run it
<Kilos> any niggles after updating someone here will be able to sort for you im sure
<magespawn> Will try other tools like ddrescue
<Kilos> magespawn, scalpel photorec
<magespawn> Yup those too
<Kilos> AlphaGuyy, there is too much to put on a cd but if you near one of the varsities that have a freedom  toater you can get dvds
<AlphaGuyy> What's the best live cd ? From the past
<Kilos> they all need the first update 
<AlphaGuyy> I still use the 9.04 for recoveries 
<Kilos> what do you want to do with a live cd AlphaGuyy 
<AlphaGuyy> get 12 is like wakin up in a diffrent time zone
<Kilos> yeah its very different
<Kilos> i use 10.10 still. mainky also because of data shortages as well
<AlphaGuyy> does 12 hav fancy graphics
<Kilos> Must have everything your pc can handle
<AlphaGuyy> Like I had fancy graphix goin with 9 where u can 3d desktop
<Kilos> yes 12.04 must be even better
<AlphaGuyy> N have flames trailn with the cursor
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats all in settings somewhere
<AlphaGuyy> Its not 
<AlphaGuyy> I supose got get drivrs for that too
<Kilos> must be somewhere
<Kilos> once updated it will go better
<Kilos> you got a basic install there
<AlphaGuyy> Its unfair that u havta hav uncapd internet for all that what about ppl who can't afford
<Kilos> they make other plans
<Kilos> like get a buddy to do aptoncd for them
<Kilos> or copy packages to a usb stick etc
<AlphaGuyy> Well I just got ubuntu-za
<AlphaGuyy> How do u save packages then?
<Kilos> where are you
<AlphaGuyy> Gugulethu
<Kilos> where is that?
<Kilos> i sent the mail with one bb bluetooth method
<AlphaGuyy> Eish how u don't know that
<Kilos> gotta go eat quick
<Kilos> im in pta on a plot and 61 years old
<AlphaGuyy> Thanx I got it . But I only got 12.04
<Kilos> i dont know if the 11.10 way will work
<Kilos> try it so long
<AlphaGuyy> For sure thanx
<charlvn> good evening!
<magespawn> Brb switching to laptop
<Kilos> hiya  charlvn
<Kilos> what you did now
<charlvn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> im just eating quick then we can chuckle some
<Kilos> ok?
<charlvn> enjoy!
<charlvn> just had some dinner myself
<Kilos> you can have your nick back
<charlvn> lol nice troll
<charlvn> no thanks i
<charlvn> i'll just use this one
<Kilos> register one of them or both
<charlvn> nah i'll just keep changing it when i get trolled
<Kilos> or i will steal both
<charlvn> ok i'll change it again, 1 sec
<cvn> now you can have charlvn too :)
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> no man go back charl
<cvn> :P
<cvn> i like this one, nice and short
<Kilos> i was just getting revenge for the kilos_ bit
<cvn> :D
<cvn> neh i spent too much time on 4chan, i am practically troll-proof
<Kilos> lol
<cvn> besides, i practically wrote the book on trolling, just ask superfly :)
<Kilos> i actually dont understand what trolling is
<Tonberry> ticking people off on the internet for kicks
<cvn> hmmm that's one type of troll yes
<cvn> but those trolls are typically quite obvious to identify
<Tonberry> for all i know Kilos could have been trolling us by claiming not to know what trolling is
<Kilos> hahaha Tonberry you know im too doff for that
<magespawn> howdy back again
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> you guys that have tried unity must help that alpha dude
<Tonberry> thats what the trolls want me to think...
<cvn> http://i.imgur.com/z93el.jpg
<cvn> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> ty cvn
<Kilos> cvn, you must troll sites like spinchat if you still wanna troll
<magespawn> Kilos did you save the link I posted last night about the bb?
<Kilos> ya i copy pasted the info in a mail to him
<magespawn> okay cool ty
<Kilos> but it wasnt unity was 11.10
<Kilos> he hasnt done first update and wants everything to work 
<Kilos> ubuntu on a 10m data bundle is no good
<cvn> Kilos: nah i only troll quality people :)
<magespawn> unity is just the desktop
<Kilos> hahaha you so cheeky charly
<cvn> let me put it this way, if i troll you, you should take it as a compliment :)
<magespawn> i still do not understand why he cannot just choose on login
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> lol cvn
<cvn> (and yes, that was a troll)
<Kilos> cvn, what was a troll?
<magespawn> that
<cvn> what i said just now about if i troll you you can take it as a compliment :)
<Kilos> is that a troll?
<cvn> it's a bit like a recursive troll
<magespawn> yup
<cvn> trolling about trolling
<cvn> using trolling to troll people
<cvn> this is awesome
<Kilos> whew we speak different languages
<magespawn> basicly telling the rest of us how lucky cvn is here
<cvn> http://i.imgur.com/tojku.jpg
<magespawn> cvn you speak in pictures
<magespawn> cvn where you from?
<cvn> it's a 4chan thing :P
<magespawn> Kilos I think AlphaGuy is in the Cape, so he might be able to hook up with those ppl at an ubuntu hour or something
<Kilos> he said gugletu
<Kilos> that jhb area isnt it
<magespawn> not sure actually
<Kilos> Maaz, google where is guguletho
<Maaz> Kilos: "Large scale pressure management implementation in the City of - Miya" http://www.miya-water.com/user_files/Data_and_Research/miyas_experts_articles/3_DMAs_Pressure_management/05_Large%20scale%20pressure%20management%20implementation%20in%20the%20City%20of%20Cape%20Town.pdf :: "Interactive Cape Town Map (s), Street Map of the City of Cape Town." http://www.south-africa-tours-and-travel.com/cape-town-map.html :: "Nokia gives back foll
<Kilos> you right magespawn 
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gugulethu
<magespawn> hah
<magespawn> brb going to try a new program
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> cvn boasts he wrote the book on trolling, but he hasn't truly trolled
<Kilos> haha have you also trolled superfly ?
<Kilos> i thought trolls were monsters
<superfly> Kilos: not specifically, I take no delight in taking people for a ride when they don't know it. I have much better ways of doing things.
<cvn> superfly: ah, you just fell for my troll! i trolled that i'm trolling while i wasn't actually trolling but then i was indeed trolling and it was successful
<superfly> cvn: say no more, we all know you're confused.
<inetpro> Kilos: Gugulethu or Guguletu is a township 15 km from Cape Town, South Africa.
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> we need to discuss things guys
<Kilos> first maybe we need to start an agenda going for mondays meeting
<Kilos> secondly we need to decide what is not appropriate to discuss here
<Kilos> maybe another agenda item/ i dunno
<Kilos> inetpro, superfly ^^
<Kilos> you the ballies here
 * inetpro don't make the rules
<Kilos> who does?
<inetpro> kilos make the rules
<Kilos> if only ubuntu related topics are discussed it will be a cold heartless channel methinks
<Kilos> inpho
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whew cant even get that right
<Kilos> in my personal honest opinion
<cvn> quite honestly, there isn't that much relevant discussion that goes on here, meaning it would become a somewhat dead channel if that becomes the rule
<inetpro> that?
<cvn> the dutch channel has a separate channel for offtopic discussions but that's because there are a reasonable amount of on-topic discussions happening in the main channel
<Kilos> i understand its a bind to scroll back to look for where your nick was used
<Kilos> i think if all agree that we accept this as a chat channel for linux/ubuntu users but when ubuntu related topic comes up then chtting stops
<Kilos> how do you guys feel
<Kilos> maybe we must mail highvoltage and hear what he wants hey?
<Kilos> dont all speak at once
<cvn> yeah that's the same rule as in the dutch channel
<cvn> i think it's a good one
<Kilos> methinks we need to get a vote on this from the old hands
<Kilos> i dont want anyone here to not be happy
<Kilos> imo this must be a family channel. community/family not uncles aunts etc
<cvn> yeah good idea
<cvn> wb AlphaGuyy 
<AlphaGuyy> Ahoy
<AlphaGuyy> I just came across a link about generatin a srcipt thru synaptic mangr
<AlphaGuyy> is this possible with 12.04
<smile> bye Kilos & others :)
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> night smile 
<Kilos> hey mage
<magespawn> night smile
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<smile> thanks magespawn & Kilos :)
<magespawn> grrr?
<Kilos> wassup magespawn 
<magespawn> now using chatzilla inside seamonkey
<Kilos> magespawn, what does this mean 
<Kilos> I just came across a link about generatin a srcipt thru synaptic mangr
<Kilos> you missed Alpha_Guyy s question
<magespawn> seamonkey is an all in one suite from Mozilla, the same guys who do Firefox
<magespawn> Chatzilla is the IRC client from them that is part of Seamonkey
<Kilos> whyyou going that route magespawn 
<Kilos> thats what smile uses
<magespawn> been using seamonkey for mail and browsing
<magespawn> this is on windows
<Kilos> ah
<Alpha_Guyy> Find a stable free irc client for bb. So I don't keep dc'ing
<Kilos> xchat works well on windows
<Kilos> Alpha_Guyy, try jedirc
<magespawn> mm it does, been using that until now, thought I would give this a try
<Kilos> ill try find a link for you
<magespawn> what was the question?
<Alpha_Guyy> Preferably one that uses BIS
<Kilos> http://en.softonic.com/s/jed-irc:phones
<magespawn> need an irc client for bb
<magespawn> ahh right so that was the question
<Kilos> jedirc works
<Alpha_Guyy> I'm usin jmirc its similar but keep dc'ing
<Kilos> arent there settings in the bb cutting you off
<magespawn> maybe they restrict chat through bis
<magespawn> they do that in the states
<Kilos> what is BIS
<Alpha_Guyy> They stupid that's why it doesn't even use alota data
<tumbleweed> ~
<tumbleweed> ~
<Alpha_Guyy> Only mirc app on app world cost six rand
<tumbleweed> gaar
<Kilos> wassup tumbleweed 
<Alpha_Guyy> Blackberry internet service
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> Alpha_Guyy, swop that bb with someone with a good nokia that wants a good image fone
<Alpha_Guyy> I have a nokia I'm buyn data so I can atleast have irc access
<Alpha_Guyy> I use the bb for unlimted browsin n email
<Kilos> ah
<Alpha_Guyy> Will use irc on nokia instead its sucks on this bb
<Kilos> jedirc works well on my nokia 
<Alpha_Guyy> Yeah jmirc too
<Kilos> stays online till the battery goes flat
<Alpha_Guyy> N uses micro data
<Alpha_Guyy> Just thought it would be less of hassle been stuck with 2 fones I look someone out the matrix
<Kilos> lol
<Alpha_Guyy> 2 fones a laptop two pcs extrnal drv hangn on the side witha tv in the middle 
<Alpha_Guyy> Just no broadband
<Kilos> now you just need a good internet connection
<Alpha_Guyy> That would be a dream come true
<Kilos> but dont think you will use micro data on a pc
<Alpha_Guyy> Definately not I'd be on youtube discovrn everythn new about ubuntu
<Kilos> then you need to go 8ta contract
<magespawn> irc does not use that much, use opera if you want to do something else than vanilla ubuntu
<Kilos> i have a link for you Alpha_Guyy 
<Kilos> irc is about 2m a day
<Alpha_Guyy> No contract unemployed
<Kilos> Maaz, unity guide
<Maaz> http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2012/06/21/unity-orientation-guide-ubuntu-1204-lts
<Kilos> then forget youtube
<magespawn> Alpha_Guyy: you using ubuntu on the pc?
<Kilos> Alpha_Guyy, ^^ link to unity
<tumbleweed> Kilos: at debconf
<tumbleweed> the network isn't quite as relialbe as I'd like...
<Alpha_Guyy> I have forgot youtube that's when I found u guys irc server n punched it into jmirc
<Kilos> ah ty tumbleweed thought you were cross with us
<tumbleweed> naah :)
<Kilos> hehe
<tumbleweed> I was trying to type ~. to my ssh connection
<Alpha_Guyy> Email me that link plz
<tumbleweed> and screwing it p
<Kilos> ouch
<Alpha_Guyy> Tnx
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> Alpha_Guyy, just dont forget you need to do updates on any ubuntu to get everything working well
<Kilos> and expect a couple of hundred megs at least for the first update upgrade
<Alpha_Guyy> I'm lookn to do script with 12
<Alpha_Guyy> so I can maybe download from library
<Kilos> i dunno what you mean by that im a noob
<Kilos> what library
<magespawn> Alpha_Guyy: maybe join the mailing list then you will get news about Ubuntu Hours etc and come to the monthly meetings here for more info
<Kilos> magespawn, what does that doing script mean
<magespawn> not sure what he means, but scripts are short programs/file that automate certain process or actions
<magespawn> at least thats what i understand as scripts
<Kilos> i dunno anyway he can save data by doing any script writing
<Kilos> unless he can rewrite the whole ubuntu 
<Kilos> do za libraries allow an hour or 2 free internet connection
<Kilos> that another choice
<Kilos> you know those places where they keep books
<Kilos> not ebooks those made outa paper
<Kilos> cvn you gone to sleep
<cvn> hi
<cvn> sorry no i have been busy this end
<cvn> i am actually about to take a shower, bbl
<magespawn> they do, but they may restrict downloads
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Kilos did you notice when gc disappered?
<Kilos> sometime after our last coffee
<Kilos> did we have coffee lasat night or this morning?
<Kilos> last
<magespawn> strange, i wonder what happened? wonder if the server will log power off's? maybe will log going onto ups as well.
<magespawn> last night i think, after i did the updates.
<Kilos> ya didnt see her or you this morning
<magespawn> i was on a call out
<magespawn> so maybe the electricity went last night sometime.
<magespawn> need to get a proper ups for her.
<Kilos> is there anyone other than us that uses her yet
<Kilos> like in the shop?
<magespawn> no not yet
<Kilos> thats ok QP only has me
<magespawn> i want to set up another separate machine for the shop to use.
<magespawn> one with a domian, and hopefully use it to run the wireless network.
<magespawn> domain
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> kbmonkey does not seem to be here much lately
<Kilos> just got this from alpha guy
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<magespawn> have seen that before, similar to aptoncd
<Kilos> that can help to get packages but wont work on security updates etc i think
<magespawn> i am out of here for tonight, night all, night Kilos
<Kilos> night magespawn sleep tight
<cvn> nn magespawn 
<magespawn> leave
<cvn> lol
<Kilos> hee hee
<cvn> i thought he was giving us a hidden message
<cvn> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> evening
<cvn> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hes acting like an ibid bot
<Kilos> hey Squirm 
<Kilos> ibids work with those command to leave channels
<Kilos> or die to shutdown
<inetpro> Kilos: tell magespawn that he can check when last his system was rebooted with the last command
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> Kilos: try it
<inetpro> last
<Kilos> Maaz, tell magespawn  tell magespawn that he can check when last his system was rebooted with the last command
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Kilos> last
<cvn> inetpro: uptime would be the right tool for that
<cvn> oh you mean the reboot itself?
<cvn> yeah last is good
<inetpro> cvn: yes sir
<Kilos> if his bot is off it didnt reboot
<inetpro> 09/07 21:20:44 <magespawn> so maybe the electricity went last night sometime.
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> yeah but will last give shutdown time or reboot time
<Kilos> i see this
<Kilos> reboot   system boot  2.6.35-32-generi Mon Jul  2 07:49 - 15:21  (07:32)
<Kilos> but many of them
<inetpro> Kilos: it will give reboot time which will help you to track things easier
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> inetpro, did you look at thoughts on channel use
<Kilos> ive been waiting for you old clever users to come shoot me down in flames
<Kilos> or make some comment
<inetpro> hmm... 
<cvn> checked the man pages and it seems like if you type "last reboot" you only get the reboots without the logins
<inetpro> cvn: true
<Kilos> from 20.09 to 20.16
<Kilos> ive stayed 45 mins past normal bedtime waiting for some feedback
<inetpro> Kilos: eish!
<Kilos> will sent my headache to you guys
 * inetpro is busy with other stuffs, sorry
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> thats an excuse
<Kilos> thats a 20 sec read 
<inetpro> I was just trying to catch up quickly with you guys while I have to continue with more stuffs
<Kilos> ya ya
<inetpro> Kilos: ja ja
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> Kilos: how did the wine thing go?
<Kilos> Squirm, actually got the game going but oh so slow
<Squirm> I hear some games run better on wine than windows
<Squirm> correct drivers installed?
<inetpro> Kilos: nothing wrong with your suggestion but perhaps worth voting on at the next meetup
<Kilos> whenit played intro music and went white screen a few enters made it step past all the intro stuff
<inetpro> not sure whether it's really necessary though
<Kilos> i just dont want anyone to get upset inetpro 
<Kilos> so better if its an open decision hey?
<inetpro> Kilos: get upset with who?
<Kilos> there have been times when someone has come on and asked what has this discussion to do with ubutu
<Kilos> ubuntu
<cvn> it's understandable that it's confusing for newlings
<cvn> but i'm going to remain neutral in this one
<Squirm> Raspberry Pi has been dispatched
 * Squirm dances
<Kilos> lol ya i will take the heat
<inetpro> Kilos: generally the Ubuntu Code of Conduct is what we should try to adhere to
<inetpro> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1
<inetpro> or http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct
<Kilos>  productive, happy and agile community works better among friends than just nicks inna channel isnt it
<Kilos> where in both those links does it say discuss nothing but ubuntu or linux inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: Be respectful
<Kilos> methinks maybe things like politics etc should be taboo yes
<inetpro> a community where people feel uncomfortable or threatened is not a productive one
<Kilos> im missing something here
<inetpro> I don't think it's healthy to spell out every rule in details
 * Banlam has no idea what's happening
<Kilos> Banlam, scroll back to 20.09 to 20.16
 * Banlam has a sneak peak
<Kilos> yip i agree inetpro no black and white rules but we are getting past the reason for this discussion
<Kilos> a channel of friends is surely gonna be more efficient than a channel of nicks
<Kilos> superfly, help
<inetpro> Kilos: put it on the agenda for next week
<Kilos> how do i find that inetpro 
<Kilos> you need to open a new link methinks
<Squirm> my personal opinion(if it counts at all), is that this is a community run channel. Yes, we chat, which is what keeps the channel alive. but then we're also here if someone needs help. If someone asks a question, we help them as best we can, if they've finished being helped, we carry on chatting.
<inetpro> or perhaps we can discuss later this week when more peeps are free
<Kilos> would actually be nice to get everyones opinions
<inetpro> Kilos: people will respond when they have time
 * superfly doesn't think there's really much to discuss. We are bound by the Code of Conduct
<Kilos> superfly, does the code say no chatting here?
<inetpro> and I tend to agree with that also... the CoC covers a huge lot of ground
<Kilos> as in the odd personal news is what builds this community
<Kilos> the joking tween us is what keeps us coming back, not so
<Kilos> unity is the keyword
<superfly> Kilos: it doesn't necessarily define *what* we should be chating about, but it defines *how* we should be chatting
<inetpro> Kilos: no need to cast that in stone
<Squirm> besides, I'm here and I haven't run Ubuntu in like 9 months :P
<inetpro> Squirm: shame
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but is the community spirit that brings him back
<Kilos> superfly, "how" as in? sorry if im being slow as usual
<Squirm> '''Be considerate.'''
<Squirm> ''Be respectful.''' 
<Squirm>  '''Be collaborative.'''
<Squirm>  '''When we disagree, we consult others.'''
<Squirm>   '''When we are unsure, we ask for help.'''
<Squirm>   '''Step down considerately.'''
<Banlam> squirm, but you're about to get a raspberry pi, so you'll be back on the linux train
<inetpro> Kilos: that ^^
<Kilos> arent we doing all those things
<Squirm> Banlam: oh I use linux, just not Ubuntu
<Kilos> ive been reading
<Banlam> ah right :)
<Squirm> and I'll wait till windows 8 comes out, then I'll format my card and install that
<inetpro> Kilos: keep doing what you do, nothing wrong there
 * Squirm hides from the 34 people here
<Kilos> eish Squirm 
<Banlam> haha
<Squirm> na, probably go for debian again.
<Squirm> actually, CentOS, so I can practice for my RHCSA
<Banlam> yeah, i'd be suprised if windows 8 works with only 256mb ram :P
<inetpro> Squirm: you're welcome
<Squirm> inetpro: for?
<inetpro> Squirm: you're welcome to stay on as a member of our community
<inetpro> even if not using ubuntu
 * Kilos agrees with inetpro 
<inetpro> but that's just IMHO
<Squirm> if I wasn't I'd have been kicked out quite a while ago :P
 * Banlam hasn't booted into ubuntu in months
<Kilos> squirm helped me get mxit going in 8.10
<Kilos> or 9.04
<inetpro> as for Banlam,....
<Banlam> :D
<inetpro> that's another story :-)
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Squirm> I have nothing against Ubuntu, just don't like the way Gnome 3 and Unity have gone. and yes, I know I could install my own window managers and what not(did that for debian I'm running now). I might actually do it to Ubuntu if I end up formatting
<inetpro> Kilos: shall we boot him outta here?
<Banlam> you can try keep me out
<Kilos> inetpro, who Banlam 
<Banlam> squirm of course
<Kilos> na Squirm y is welcome
<Kilos> he helped the old man
<Kilos> so has Banlam 
<Kilos> both welcome
 * Banlam is well aware
<Kilos> but no more Kilos__ stuff
<inetpro> Banlam: you from PE?
<Banlam> i'm from the cape, but currently residing in PE
<inetpro> ahh
<Banlam> except the next week while I'm on holiday :)
<inetpro> Banlam: what is MEng Mechatronics?
<Banlam> it is a Master's of Engineering in Mechatronics
 * inetpro spying on Banlam's G+ profile page :-)
<Banlam> heh
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> haha sneaky
<Kilos> g+ is worse than fb
<Banlam> twitter/blog/facebook all have the same info ;)
<Kilos> Banlam, have you followed ubuntuza on twitter
<Banlam> kilos, of course i have
<Banlam> i was like the 8th person
<Kilos> good lad
<Kilos> i dont go see whose there i tweet from pidgin
<Banlam> ou got rid of that old crappy client you were using?
<Kilos> choqok?
<Banlam> perhaps, can't remember
<Banlam> was a while ago
<Kilos> tried gwibber too
<Banlam> gwibber
<Banlam> that was it
<Kilos> pidgin is the easiest on my nerves
<inetpro> Banlam: so you still continuing to study after the Masters?
<Banlam> inetpro, not any time soon.
<Banlam> gonna finish the masters and get some job experience
<cvn> ciao all
<Kilos> toods cvn 
<Banlam> and some money
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Banlam> might do a doctorate one day
<Banlam> but just for the title :P
<Kilos> see why i come here
<inetpro> Banlam: how long to go before you get the masters?
<Kilos> get to mix with clever peeps
<Banlam> i'm supposed to finish my project at the end of the year
<inetpro> cool
<Banlam> but dunno if i'll ahve my thesis done in time for march graduation
<Banlam> start work in january
<Banlam> so will finish off part time
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> that be tough
<Banlam> mmm
<Kilos> not wise that
<Banlam> don't have a choice really
<Banlam> got contract to start in january
<Kilos> with money in pocket priorities change
<Banlam> going to try my damndest to get finished in time
<Banlam> ah
<Banlam> yeah,
<Banlam> doctorate isn't that important to me
<Kilos> then put in all the time you can before work starts Banlam 
<Banlam> uyp
<Banlam> yup
<Kilos> after masters inna pocket then play
<Banlam> :)
<Kilos> hey guys i go crash now. sleep tight all. ty for the chats
<Banlam> mm
<Banlam> i also need some sleepz
<Banlam> inetpro, how'd you find my G+ profile?
<Banlam> it's not that difficult, i'm just curious
<Kilos> he is an old skelm
<inetpro> Banlam: I have you on my twitter followers :-)
<Banlam> yes
<Banlam> twitter
<inetpro> 1 + 1 = 2
<Banlam> oh
<Banlam> just search name>
<Banlam> >
<Banlam> ?
<inetpro> Banlam: exactly
<Banlam> :)
<inetpro> Banlam: but to start with it was your nick that gave me a clue
<Banlam> inetpro, oh?
<inetpro> with /who Banlam
<Banlam> :)
<Banlam> well
<Banlam> my battery is making funny pictures at me
<Banlam> so toodle loo
<inetpro> Banlam: good night
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-10
 * Kilos greets everyone
 * Password greets kilos back
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> hey SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> nuvolari, bere jou voor vir meeting maandag aand ne
<Kilos> berei/prepare
<SmilyBorg> Morning :-)
<nuvolari> hi oom! die 16de né?
<Kilos> dis reg seun
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<superfly> hallo nuvolari, welcome back
<superfly> morning SmilyBorg
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> morning not_found 
<Kilos> lurker
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash 
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Hi
<inetpro> Kilos: good morning
<inetpro> oh and good mornings to everyone else
<Kilos> good morning inetpro you well this morning?
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> haha spot jy nou\
<Kilos> hi Superhuman 
<Superhuman> hey Kilos
<charl> good morning all
<Kilos> hiya charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<charl> not too bad
<charl> Maaz: coffee now!
<Maaz> charl: *blink*
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> turns out making demands doesn't work on Maaz 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<charl> he reminds me of nagato in haruhi
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... skuus, ek't per ongeluk enter gedruk en nie eens agtergekom nie
<inetpro> sien dit nou eers
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont apologise i had a good laugh at the idea
 * inetpro probeer maak asof hy nie besig is nie
<Kilos> ai
<sflr> good morning!
<Kilos> morning sflr 
<Kilos> hows things?
<sflr> hi Kilos whats happening?
 * sflr is out of breath
<Kilos> everyone seems kinda busy today
<sflr> we moved to new office and i decided to only take the stairs. hehe
<Kilos> few odd mornings and thats it
<Kilos> thats the healthy way to do things
<sflr> yeah, i'm sure i 2 weeks time i get used to it
<Kilos> most health issues relate back to unfitness
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> true. by october need to be fit when the running season starts
<Kilos> theres no running season
<Kilos> all year
<Kilos> you wanna run the comrades
<Kilos> ?
<sflr> one day. haha
<sflr> maybe in 2 years time
<Kilos> thats too far. 21 keys is far enough
<sflr> ops. 2 years time is the world cup. i might be going to brazil
<Kilos> but fun runs of 10 ks or so are good
<sflr> yes. marathon also doable. wasnt that bad
<Kilos> whew as an after thought maybe
<sflr> if you can run half, then you can run 30. walking another 12 is acceptable ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning Squirm 
<Kilos> sorry i took so long. was herding sheep
<Kilos> yo NeVeR_ 
<NeVeR_> yo yo
<Langjan> hi kilos
<Kilos> hithere Langjan all well there?
<Langjan> all well thanks, and with you?
<Kilos> yes ty 
<Langjan> that's good news. Just connected on xchat on my new install and am here to check comms
<Kilos> glad you got it going
<Langjan> thks, for the first time everything is working fine 
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> stay away from windows stuff
<Langjan> I also doubled up on my RAM, this was causing some hiccups 
<Kilos> ah yeah ubuntu loves lotsa ram
<Langjan> yes I have learnt that lesson about Windows stuff 
<Kilos> btw i have that msfonts thing installed and it works with powerpoint view i think
<Langjan> Mt RAM is not so massive, only 2 gigs but it made a major difference
<Kilos> another 2g will make it even better
<Kilos> remeber you said the button was greyed out
<Langjan> I suppose so, but am happy as it stands
<Langjan> which button?
<Kilos> there is an accept block you tick then the button comes alive
<Kilos> to get that msfonts goodie
<Langjan> Oh, there was not even a block
<Kilos> oh my 
<Langjan> do you really need those fonts?
<Langjan> Did you see the list of equivalents? 
<Kilos> i have a presentation thing i think its called that wouldnt play without it
<Langjan> ok 
<Kilos> but if you can use linux equivalents thats better and safer
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> good morning :)
<Langjan> friendly handle...
<Langjan> hi smile
<Kilos> hehe and he is a smiley addict
<smile> hi Kilos & Langjan :)
<smile> Kilos: xD
<Langjan> great habot
<Langjan> habit
<Kilos> hehe. too much work for me to find the keys everytime
<Langjan> kilos I greet you, take care and regards to Debs
<smile> well I know where the keys are
<smile> i even don't have to look at them
<smile> :p
<Kilos> ty Langjan you go safe as well and pop in again
<Kilos> we have a meeting monday night Langjan 
<Kilos> 19.30
<Kilos> come join us
<Langjan> thks, meeting about what?
<Kilos> our monthly meet on whats been done and what still to do
<Langjan> I hate meetings, only on a have-to basis
<Kilos> feed backe on release parties and cds etc
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> yep, had my fill during my career
<Kilos> these are fun meetings man 
<Kilos> not where is the money gone and how to make more
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> And I see Squirm's idling here too
<Trixar_za> :P
<Squirm> Trixar_za: I don't idle here
<Trixar_za> Lies. You're not even an Ubuntu user. Neither am I, but still :P
<Langjan> go well kilos, will chat again
<Squirm> Trixar_za: well, xChat joins me to 3 servers on startup, I'm in 3 freenode channels
<Squirm> not many, but this be one :)
<Trixar_za> at the moment I'm at 5
<Trixar_za> But I'm only idling in #github until I get support
<Squirm> I almost type /list :/
<Squirm> can anyone suggest a linux compatible gps receiver?
<Kilos> https://forums.garmin.com/archive/index.php/t-1281.html
<Kilos> you get lost easy Squirm ?
<Squirm> Kilos: no. thinking of using it for some tracking
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i used a garmin to map out a farm. they work great
<Kilos> but not cheap if i member right
<Squirm> Garmin doesn't support linux
<sflr> you could cooke your own with a gps module and arduino? http://arduino.cc/playground/Tutorials/GPS
<Trixar_za> Maybe something like http://www.gpsdrive.de/ then?
<Kilos> oh my thats the link maaz gave me
<Trixar_za> lol, that's actually a clever name for a blog. fsckin w/ linux
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> nice
<Squirm> anyways, thanks
<Squirm> I'll bbl
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> funny enough, our coffee apparatus at work is from Maas http://www.maas.nl/
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<charl> so make an s from the z and it would be really ironic
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Trixar_za> What is Maaz?
<Kilos> an ibid bot
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn wb
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos
<Kilos> all good there nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> always uncle Kilos, and there? (Except cold)
<Kilos> yeah ty
<nlsthzn> awesome
 * Trixar_za steals some ideas from Ibid
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ibids rock
<Trixar_za> Well, I do like improving Alia
<charl> Maaz: what are you
<Maaz> charl: I am your new robot overlord
<Kilos> haha
<charl> kowaii
<Trixar_za> Alia is PyBorg btw :P
<charl> nice
<charl> a bot brigade in this channel :)
<nlsthzn> more bots than brains
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Bots are interesting and so is basic AI theory. Well up until you realize it's mostly just clever tricks.
<Trixar_za> Would be cool to see a truly thinking AI
<Kilos> haha then we end up like that arnold schwartzeneger movie with bots running the world
<NeVeR_> just write a program that types statements, then use a code completion tool, then u have random AI :P
<charl> bbl
<sflr> re
<Kilos> sflr, wb
<Kilos> re?
<sflr> yeah, re for return :)
<Kilos> lol
<sflr> old school
<Kilos> hellooo za
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you at work?
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<Kilos> Maaz, seen magespawn
<Maaz> Kilos: magespawn was last seen 17 hours, 39 minutes and 38 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-07-09 21:35:47 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-07-09 21:35:51 SAST
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos ... just had to get xchat working again
<Kilos> how did you crash it lad?
<nlsthzn> was running mIRC... not my cup of tea so back to xchat
<Kilos> lol i love xchat
<Kilos> tried all the K things. xchat better
<Kilos> mind you only sound didnt work with quassel and Konversation
<nlsthzn> in ubuntu I always have to install mplayer to get sound working with xchat for some reason
 * Kilos goes to fetch sheep
<smile> bye
<Kilos> re
<nuvolari> thanks superfly!
<nuvolari> nice to be back
<nuvolari> somehow
<nuvolari> :p
<smile> hi :)
 * Kilos will be back
<nuvolari> o/
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> phew hectic day
<charl> i had one meeting after the next
<charl> barely spent any time in front of a computer
<Kilos> oh well you got tonight
<Kilos> so tickle that keyboard
<Kilos> tomorrow i mail the CEO of vodacom again. 2 weeks is too long to wait for tower repairs
<charl> phew that sucks
<charl> the mobile in this country is so bad / expensive i don't even use it
<Kilos> foning 111 is a good way to just get promises
<charl> lol
<Kilos> we dont have a choice , all fone lines were stolen so often telkom refused to replace them
<charl> that's terrible
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> copper is easily movable
<Kilos> wb NeVeR_ onna sunday
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magespawn tell magespawn that he can check when last his system was rebooted with the last command" 21 hours, 57 minutes and 59 seconds ago
<magespawn> Lol
<magespawn> Ty Kilos
<Kilos> lol you been gone long time hey
<Kilos> yw its from goosie
<magespawn> Happens sometimee. goosie?
<Kilos> gustav
<Kilos> inetpro, 
<Kilos> whats happening with the recovery laddy
<magespawn> Ohh right, should have caught that.
<Kilos> i will need lotsa info from you later
<magespawn> 1st run only got about 92 gig, but the second which is taking a lot longer has recovered about 700gig.
<magespawn> Like what Kilos?
<Kilos> with what tool magespawn 
<magespawn> Photorec.
<Kilos> neaighbours have a pc printer scanner etc repair compant
<Kilos> neighbours too
<magespawn> Just finished making a ultimate boot cd.
<Kilos> am thinking of approaching them and asking if they want to branch out to data recovery as well and ill do it for them from home here
<Kilos> ubcd has testdisk on too
<magespawn> Which I have just tested on my windows laptop and does not boot from it. Lol
<Kilos> bad iso
<Kilos> is your bios set to boot from cd?
<magespawn> Maybe, but I think it is the burning software rather.
<magespawn> Yes
<Kilos> aw use the ubuntu burning thingie
<Kilos> works kiff with isos
<magespawn> That machine is at the shop still running the recovery.
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> Not a bad idea Kilos.
<inetpro> eh, good evenings
<Kilos> yo inetpro 
<magespawn> Just make sure ppl understand what you can do and what you cannot do.
<magespawn> Evening inetpro.
<Kilos> thats where you come in
<magespawn> Sokemof thos data recovery ppl can get data off burnt drives etc.
<Kilos> methinks if gparted can see the drive then most of the data is recoverable
<magespawn> Most of the time yes. But like I say this is only my second use of it.
<Kilos> yeah but then they swop actual disk into another same drives casing
<magespawn> And they have clean rooms etc.
<Kilos> and expensive to keep stock of drives just to use the housings
<Kilos> but if you gonna charge thousands then it pays to buy a dive same as the burnt one
<Kilos> if they still available that is
<Kilos> hi RPM 
<Kilos> oh my lotsa bad webs tonight
<Kilos> Banlam, you studying?
<Kilos> magespawn, where you went?
<Kilos> fish time?
<magespawn> Yup but back now.
<magespawn>  Fish one has a poem to practice, just made a video of the practice.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you can show them again in 40 years time
<magespawn> Trying the ultimate boot cd again.
<magespawn> Or when he gets his first girlfriend.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> show to his kids
<magespawn> This one works.
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> So was justnthe software.
<Kilos> but lots to figure out
<Kilos> and read
<Kilos> and press any key or enter over and over
<magespawn> Comes with a lot of tools.
<Kilos> maybe im mixed up with the supergrub cd now
<magespawn>  This one and Trinity rescue disk, I like.
<Kilos> i got mine from a guy in capetown that came on here for a few days , offered it to me, mailed it and didnt come back on here again
<magespawn> Ahh well there are strange ppl all over.
<Kilos> and there used to be a guy that does pc performance testing. also coupla weeks and gone
<magespawn> Kilos I think those data recovery people are for corporates.
<Kilos> whats that?
<nuvolari> o/ naand oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> yo nuvolari 
<Kilos> magespawn, what did that 2TB external cost/
<magespawn> Hi nuvolari 
<magespawn> Is a 1tb. R1299. But it is a usb powered 2.5
<Kilos> But it is a usb powered 2.5??
<Kilos> whats that?
<Kilos> and not cheap hey?
<magespawn> 2.5 inch, the small ones that do not require a sepetate power adaptor 
<magespawn> Seperate even
<Kilos> oh ya ty
<Kilos> separate
<Kilos> like a normall lappy drives external case
<nlsthzn> Installed afrikaans on my win 7 install... now when I right click on a usb drive one option is "Pasmaak hierdie omslag" ... wut?!
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> dis geen afrikaans nie...
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: what's the english for that?
<Kilos> billys translation
<nlsthzn> I have no idea.. that is the problem
<Kilos> or google translate
<nlsthzn> also, to remove the usb you have to "skiet" it :p
<nuvolari> lol
<Kilos> hee hee
<nlsthzn> :D
<nuvolari> I doubt they had the correct africaans dictionary
<nuvolari> *afrikaans
<nlsthzn> I don't know :)
<Kilos> Kerbero[afk], do you understand win7 afrikaans
<smile> see ya! :) tot morgen :)
<nlsthzn> bai
<Kilos> cheers smile
<Kilos> sleep tight
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: Customize this folder
<nuvolari> cheers smile 
<smile> thanks all! :D
<nlsthzn> ah ok... that makes 100% sense now that you said it :p
<smile> good nite everyone ;)
 * nlsthzn was thinking things about formatting and stuff like that
<nuvolari> personally the better afrikaans would be Folder -> gids, file -> l^EER
<nuvolari> fffff!
<Kilos> hehe could be rather frightening hey
<nuvolari> who messed with my compose key??
<nlsthzn> well, when I format the c: by accident I willl know I was looking for it
<Kilos> lol
 * nuvolari tries again
<nuvolari> file -> lêer
<nlsthzn> nice
<nlsthzn> I am now going to install 12.04 from my "Verwyderbare skyf"
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> eish!
<magespawn> Okay then
<nlsthzn> got to reboot so I can start that dual boot thingy... night all
<nuvolari> night nlsthzn 
<magespawn> I did some work on a french and russian version os
<magespawn> Night nlsthzn
<Kilos> inetpro, gaan jy die agenda bladsy hernu want ek wil more die vroee waarskuwing van die vergadsering pos
<magespawn> Oops
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... ek't nie tyd vanaand nie, jammer
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> nuvolari, waar is die apie
<Kilos> hy hou produksie op
<nuvolari> nee jinne oom ek weet nie, die apie het in die boomtoppe begin leef
<nuvolari> nie meer 'n spoor op die grond nie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hy werk in durbs so lewe uit n tas uit
<magespawn> I am going down on thursday but he is probable busy.
<Kilos> during the day yeah he will be at work
<magespawn> Ahh well.
<magespawn> Maybe another time.
<Kilos> maybe you can arrange a lunchtime meet
<Kilos> mail him magespawn 
<magespawn> I am not in my own transport this time. So maybe next time.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> there is a pc wholesaler in durbs where everything is cheap
<magespawn> Mm I get most of my stuff there
<Kilos> the head office in jhb wants you to open an account with 1000 deposit but durbs one just sells stuff over the counter
<Kilos> i forget the name of the place
<Kilos> sahara
<Kilos> thats it
<magespawn> I use one o the others too
<Kilos> methinks me go crash. sleep tight guys
<magespawn> Night Kilos
<Kilos> see ya morrow tween fence repairs
<magespawn> I al also off, night all.
<Squirm> greetings
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-11
<kedar> Need to know if anyone is using Ubuntu 12.04 on AMD X2 260
<kedar> having speed issues
<kedar> First time I click on a browser icon in Unity, it takes about 20 secs to open
 * Kilos greets all of you
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> no bunch man me only
<Kilos> hey SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> Hey there
<Kilos> yo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> lol times change hey? used to be if you said hey to someone they answered yes or wondered what they did wrong
<Trixar_za> Only in Cape Town. They spontaneously greet you in Pretoria
<Trixar_za> Which is a little unsettling at first
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> weve become too americanised
<Trixar_za> Probably. In the cape, anybody that does that you automatically assume is 1.) a Begger, 2.) a Mugger or 3.) Both
<Kilos> rofl where are you?
<Trixar_za> Brackenfell in the Western Cape
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> good morning, Kilos :)
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<smile> i'm doing vandalismebestrijding :p how is that called in english? :p
<smile> ^^
<Kilos> anti vandalism
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> vandalism prevention
<Kilos> easily done, kill the vandals
<superfly> Hahaha
<superfly> Morning Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: booked the hospital for #2, we're having *another* july birthday
<Kilos> yay superfly thats wonderful news
<Kilos> thanks for sharing
<superfly> Kilos: I knew you'd want to know
<charl> good morning al
<charl> *all
<Kilos> yo charl 
<superfly> charl: is this the time you get up?! Lazy! :-P
<Kilos> he will say he studied till late
<superfly> Kilos: of course... "studied" :-P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go move sheep and repair fences bbl
 * superfly will be back later, Cape Town station approaches
<charl> superfly: nope i have been in the office for more than an hour, just busy
<smile> Kilos: no, not prevention :p
<smile> after they done something :p
<sflr> good mornings!
<superfly> hiya sflr
<sflr> hey superfly!
<not_found> morning all
<charl> hi sflr 
<Squirm> morning
<charl> Squirm: hi
<Kilos> hi notsf
<Kilos> yo Squirm 
 * Squirm eyes Kilos
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you back
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi sflr 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
 * Kilos greets inetpro 
<charl> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl: Okay
<charl> hi inetpro, Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos ...
<smile> hi :)
<charl> hi smile 
<charl> phew busy busy today
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Squirm, just saw a macro add for tomtom gps
<Kilos> google tomtom gps in za
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> Maaz, google tomtom gps in za
<Maaz> Kilos: "South Africa - TomTom, portable GPS car navigation systems" http://www.tomtom.com/?Lid=28 :: "Dónde comprarlo - TomTom, portable GPS car navigation systems" http://www.tomtom.com/stores/ :: "TomTom Go 750 Live - Review - Gps Devices | TechSmart.co.za" http://www.techsmart.co.za/gadgets/gps_devices/TomTom_Go_750_Live_review.html :: "TomTom GO 1000 LIVE - Review - Gps Devices | TechSmart.co.za" http://www.techsmart.co.za/gadgets/gps_
<Kilos> charl, you busy? or mocking us
<charl> Kilos: nah i'm seriously busy
<charl> no kidding
<charl> hence spending so little time on irc
<Kilos> np
<smile> hi charl :)
<smile> today, I'm working on a custom build of chatzilla :)
<smile> it has to be really small :D
<smile> it's for windows :| (because some users don't have the skill to use linux)
 * nlsthzn doesn't have the skill :(
<Banlam> you don't need skill to use linux
<Kilos> you need brains to dump windows
<sflr> browsing the internet? even my 2 year old can do that
<smile> nlsthzn: :(
<smile> Banlam: but if you can only click on a button you can't use linux ;)
<sflr> smile make a small ubuntu build and label it chatzilla mini for windows
<Banlam> smile, depends on your definition of use
<nlsthzn> funny... ubuntu is on a mission to make it so you only have to click on a button...
<smile> Banlam: wel a small ubuntu build would be at least 200MB - I need something like 10MB ;)
<smile> Banlam: well yeah. Being able to install software can be tricky sometimes on linux :p
<smile> I'm working with the source code of chatzilla now :)
<smile> removing all comments first. I don't need those :p
<smile> anyone who knows if there is a plugin for notepad++ for removing comment lines? :p
<Banlam> lol
<Banlam> generally people complain when there aren't enough comments
<smile> there are too much xD
<smile> ;)
<smile> we're still running smoothly :)
<smile> (removed all comments in a 6000-line file) :p
<Kilos> good thing i didnt only discover ubuntu now
<Kilos> no one has time anymore
<zeref> herro peeps, time for what?
<Kilos> time to help noobs
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> i was bad when i first came here
<Kilos> now still bad but not as
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<zeref> lol
<zeref> i think peeps should just be patient, but generally iemand does reply when a questioned is asked, just takes a bit long :P
<Kilos> yeah but im sure they will all agree that they seem to have all acquired more work that has to be done than 3 years ago
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> thats how you keep peeps outa trouble. work them to death before the can plan any
<Kilos> all good maiatoday ?
<maiatoday> yip more or less
<zeref> i'm lost, who has acquired more work?
<Kilos> more is good
<Kilos> less im not so sure about
<Kilos> zeref, ask the old hands here
<Kilos> tumbles crash kid fly pro etc
<Kilos> the bee
<Kilos> confluency doesnt even comment anymore
<Kilos> drussell, even changed nicks so no one would ask him for help
<Kilos> ohi deegee
<Kilos> nuvolari, had time to fall off bicycles, no more
<Kilos> evn Squirm y busy all the time
<zeref> ahh, i see
<Kilos> he used to swim now he walks everywhere
<Kilos> you only been here 51 weeks and 6 days
<Kilos> hehe i love that info toy
<zeref> Stalker :whistle:
 * superfly is getting even busier soon, with #2 arriving soon
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> need to get a second wife then superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: no! that's even MORE work!
<Kilos> then tween them they look after the kids and fight each other and you have peace
<superfly> Kilos: I sincerely doubt that
<Kilos> haha ask the mormons
<Kerbero> http://www.jpmeijers.com/linux/pi.jpg
<Kerbero> 1MB
<Kerbero> be warned
<Kilos> ouch what is it Kerbero 
 * Kerbero is bragging with Banlam's Pi
<Kerbero> raspberry Pi
<Kerbero> on my TV
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> hello
<sflr> 2 mice?
<Squirm> my Pi should be here in a few days
<Squirm> DHL confirmed that it was being delivered yesterday
<Kerbero> i actually have a micro itx behind my TV
<Kerbero> with a ps2 mouse
<Kerbero> but the pi neede usb
<Kilos> whats a pi
<Kerbero> Maaz, google raspberry pi
<Maaz> Kerbero: "Raspberry Pi | An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte!" http://www.raspberrypi.org/ :: "FAQs | Raspberry Pi" http://www.raspberrypi.org/faqs :: "Raspberry Pi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi :: "Raspberry Pi's $35 Linux PC Hits the Streets at Last - PC World" http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/253857/raspberry_pis_35_linux_pc_hits_the_streets_at_last.html :: "Latest Raspbe
<Kerbero> ie, very cheap arm based linux pc
<Kerbero> size of a credit card
<Kilos> wow
<Squirm> had to wait months to get it though :/
<Kerbero> http://gcawood.com/images/forum/IMG_9594.JPG
<Kilos> whats cheap?
<Kerbero> ^ size
<Squirm> Kilos: cost R340
<Kilos> for a pc?
<Kerbero> mine will be here in about 9 weeks i think
<Kilos> what all can it do
<Squirm> essentially
<Kerbero> run linux :P
<Squirm> it has an ARM processor
<Kerbero> and play full hd video
<Squirm> so it can't do EVERYTHING
<Kilos> with usb ports etc?
<Kerbero> 2 usb
<Kerbero> 1 lan
<Kerbero> 1 hdmi
<Squirm> but there's always room for a usb hub
<Squirm> :P
<Kerbero> 1 audio + 1 rca (video)
<Squirm> Kilos: http://www.raspberrypi.org/faqs
<Squirm> 2 images at the top of the page
<Squirm> Kerbero: I'm thinking of making an RC car out of mine
<Squirm> or a quad copter. just need to work out how to programatically do it
<Kerbero> uhm
<Kerbero> that's a waste of it
<Kerbero> you can do that with an arduino
<sflr> make an Optimus Prime! ;)
<Kerbero> sounds better
<Squirm> Kerbero: yes
<Kerbero> i'm likely going to use it for my M project
<Squirm> but I wouldn't know where to start with an Arduino
<Kerbero> low powered computers for in the field use
<Squirm> and it's better than it landing up as a local file/web server
<Kerbero> Squirm, it will be easier to implement the controll systems for a quadcopter on an arduino
<Kerbero> as our timing will be more acurate
<Squirm> eh
<Squirm> I was going to test by attaching one of these to my Pi
<Squirm> http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/1350/resources
<Squirm> and you use the Pi to send the commands to the servo controller
<Squirm> problem is, I know nothing about micro controllers and what not
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> it might work
<Squirm> was thinking of going RC car/bot first :p
<Squirm> and load it with certain sensors
<Squirm> so I can experiment
<Squirm> along with receiving the commands via a little usb wifi dongle
<Squirm> because with that servo controller, the pins do I/O
<Squirm> so test distance sensors, temerature sensors, accelerometes, etc
<Kilos> nearly hometime guys. hou moed
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie more
<Kilos> inetpro, only starts work now
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> haha talk of the devil
<Kilos> and he knocks on your door
<inetpro> Kilos: I just landed here now :-)
<Kilos> als goed inetpro ?
<inetpro> goed en daar?
<Kilos> from where?
<inetpro> net baie besig
<inetpro> Kilos: from space
<inetpro> Kilos: from outer space
<Kilos> jy beter n gap maak vanaand vir die agenda ne
<Kilos> hehehe
<inetpro> eish!
 * inetpro shall try to make some time but can not make promises
<Kilos> peeps need some time to add agenda items etc 
<inetpro> already tired as it is
<inetpro> Kilos: BTW, my hen is brooding since about Monday
<Kilos> mooi man
<inetpro> is mos brooding?
<Kilos> 19 dae of so n hele klomp van die goed
<Banlam> cheers guys
<inetpro> kan nie wag nie
<Banlam> I'm off for the next 2 weeks
<Banlam> chat when I'm back
<inetpro> Banlam: bye
<Kilos> cheers Banlam 
<Kilos> sigh inetpro im not sure anymore, she is broody and sitting on eggs
<Kilos> broeise
<Kilos> broies
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> broeies
<Kilos> broeis
<Kilos> dan blerry ding
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> daai
<inetpro> Kilos: brooding = sitting on eggs so as to hatch them by the warmth of the body [syn: {incubation}]
<inetpro> not morbid meditation
<Kilos> well done you were right. amper n engelsman
<inetpro> Maaz: define brooding
<Maaz> inetpro: Brood \Brood\ (br[=o]ch), v. i. [imp. & p. p. {Brooded}; p. pr. & vb. n. {Brooding}.] 1. To sit on and cover eggs, as a fowl, for the purpose of warming them and hatching the young; or to sit over and cover young, as a hen her chickens, in order to warm and protect them; hence, to sit quietly, as if brooding. [1913 Webster]  Birds of calm sir brooding on the charmed wave. --Milton. [1913 Webster]  2. To have the mind dwell continuo
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> werk nou gou klaar 
<inetpro> anyways my hen is sitting on the eggs for the first time
<Kilos> haha
 * inetpro can't wait to see them chicks coming outta there
<Kilos> yeah farming has its ups
<inetpro> eish, work... /me bbl
<Kilos> even growing veggies
<smile> ChatZilla is running :) now writing an installer.. :p
<Kilos> well done
<smile> thanks, Kilos :)
<smile> Kilos: do you have a windows pc? :p
<smile> beside the linux one
<smile> :p
<Kilos> yeah P3 with win me on and sister with xp
<smile> ok cool :)
<Kilos> for gaming though
<smile> since my chatzilla will only run on windows (for now)
<smile> :p
<smile> ^^
<Kilos> lol i use xchat
<Kilos> and ian on win7 does too
<smile> ;)
<smile> I'm curious to see how big my install file would be :)
<Kilos> try it
<smile> well I'm not able yet - first must write a NSIS installer file
<smile> i'm working on it :)
<Kilos> ah
<smile> it will be between 5 and 20 megabyte :)
<smile> most likely between 5 and 10 :)
<Kilos> you gonna write 20m of code?
<Kilos> or even 10m
<smile> no :D the installer script is only a megabyte ;)
<smile> or less. :)
<Kilos> even thats lots of code
<Kilos> thats like a book
<Kilos> some books are 250kBs
<smile> lol! :p
<smile> :)
<smile> Kilos: I generated a list of file names to include and now I'm transforming that list to code :p
<Kilos> oh not manually
<smile> well the transformation I do manual - the whole file list not (with the dir command on windows) :)
<Kilos> you have a program to do the work?
<Kilos> application
<smile> I do have a program, but I have to type by myself ;) the program isn't doing that :p
<smile> only 50 lines to go ;)
<smile> brb
<smile> eating
<smile> :
<smile> :p
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> Maaz, seen gc
<Maaz> Kilos: gc was last seen 2 days, 22 hours, 55 minutes and 39 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-07-08 20:46:56 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-07-09 03:09:14 SAST
<Kilos> mage is getting slack in his old age
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<Kilos> hmm hy is bang ons maak hom werk
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> wassup gc
<magespawn> power failures
<Kilos> whew 
<Kilos> is your external an LG
<magespawn> yup.
<Kilos> makro
<magespawn> no western digital
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> check out esquire
<Kilos> ian said they had 1TB drives for 700
<Kilos> but you dont need one anymore hey
<magespawn> that is where I usually buy my hardware.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> do you know anyone that does upgrading of pcs
<Kilos> im looking for a lga 775 cpu
<magespawn> besides myself you mean?
<Kilos> but not new
<Kilos> 775 takes an intel and a core 2
<Kilos> just the old intel will do me so i can get my spare mb going
<magespawn> i can have a look through my second hand stuff.
<Kilos> please do
<Kilos> everyone here is very quiet tonight
<magespawn> maybe they are all chatted out
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i think they scared they get put to work
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> we need an agenda page and agenda items for mondays meeting
<Kilos> they all waiting for me to go sleep then theyll come on
<magespawn> i don't think they are that scared of you
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> theynot scared of me they scared of more work
<Kilos> oh ya whats news with the recovery
<magespawn> i can understand that.
<magespawn> finished it but it does not look like we got much usable stuff of
<Kilos> no man must be
<Kilos> just it all comes in numbered files
<magespawn> well a lot of music, but it looks like most of the avi movie files are just parts.
<Kilos> but too understand what they were is the big job
<Kilos> aw all the movies
<Kilos> and saved videos
<Kilos> try another tool
<smile> bye :)
<magespawn> it was, there was also a lot of other files recovered like word documents, presentation and pdf files.
<smile> Kilos: it's 6,2 megabyte :)
<Kilos> bye smile 
<magespawn> cheers smile
<smile> see ya tomorrow :)
<Kilos> well done smile 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> still small issue at uninstalling. I will resolve it tomorrow ;)
<smile> good night :)
<Kilos> lol
<smile> :)
<Kilos> youve used testdisk and photorec hey magespawn 
<magespawn> yes i am busy at the moment with to see it i can redo the master file table.
<Kilos> with ubcd?
<magespawn> both of those tools are available for ms too, big surprise there.
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> no i ran both my ubuntu machine
<Kilos> no man i mean you trying to fix file table with what
<magespawn> testdisk
<magespawn> q
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> if you could just get windows to see it you cd use chkdsk from a windows drive
<Kilos> could
<magespawn> yup thats the thing. chkdsk most of the time can repair the file system
<magespawn> but no
<magespawn> but now that we have recovered some info, i feel that is worth the risk to try and repair the file system
<magespawn> fish time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magespawn, read this
<Kilos> http://mnemonikk.org/2009/04/26/recovering-data-from-a-broken-ntfs-hard-drive/
<magespawn> okay
<inetpro> guten abend
<inetpro> is kilos gone yet
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> hi inetpro you so cheeky
<magespawn> hi inetpro
 * inetpro goes hiding somewhere
<Kilos> told you magespawn 
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: wher's that nuvolari character of yours?
<Kilos> inetpro, pleeeeeese make a new agenda page and give me the link
<Kilos> i dunno i pinged him
<inetpro> if he wants to run the meeting on Monday he will have to get involved in setting the Agenda
<Kilos> or tell me how to make new agenda pages
<inetpro> nuvolari: no excuses are acceptable 
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> tell/teach
<inetpro> Kilos: the agenda is there, isn't it
<inetpro> Kilos: check the topic 
<inetpro> ChanServ: topic
<Kilos> i been in and out of ubuntuwiki thing but cant find nothing 
<inetpro> ChanServ: topic #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> ive lost the link to the meetings 
<Kilos> had a hard day
<inetpro> Kilos: honestly, can you not see the topic of the channel?
<inetpro> it's always there
<Kilos> link?
<Kilos> i try again
<Kilos> ChanServ, topic
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Kilos: grrr
<Kilos> ChanServ, topic #ubuntu-za
<magespawn> :
 * inetpro goes to find a screenshot of xchat
<magespawn> Chanserv: topic
<Kilos> chanserv says nothing
<magespawn> Topic for #ubuntu-za is “Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MMList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://paste.ubuntu.com || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 16 July @ 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/KgdIo7 || Announcements: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza”
<Kilos> oh that thing at the top
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> thats the one
<inetpro> Kilos: yeah, that stuff at the top is called the topic
<inetpro> lotsa information there
<inetpro> Kilos: and I put all the agenda items there so far, what more do you want to see?
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> why wait for me to ask when you have done it already 
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> well done i will tweet it more
<inetpro> Kilos: seriously, I thought you knew it and just wanted to add more stuffs
<Kilos> no i didnt sorry
<magespawn> ahh well, all well that ends well.
<inetpro> Kilos: can you see the date when I added those items?
<Kilos> anyone can go add etc if they login there hey?
<inetpro> Kilos: sure thing
<Kilos> no when did you do it?
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Mon, 18 June 2012 20:43 UTC - 21:13 UTC
<magespawn> just after the last meeting, ne?
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> whew shoot me
<inetpro> :-)
<magespawn> inetpro do you use emacs?
<inetpro> Kilos: now please go announce that meeting again tomorrow and add the link to the agenda
<inetpro> magespawn: nope
<Kilos> lol will do
<inetpro> magespawn: I tried once long ago and gave up
<Kilos> will email list too if time allows
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> hi charl 
<inetpro> magespawn: but I do vi and vim
<inetpro> charl: good evenin
<charl> hi Kilos, inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro, not kate
<inetpro> Kilos: oh and kate
 * inetpro loves kate
<inetpro> but Kilos, don't tell my wife
<Kilos> hehehe
<inetpro> eh, at least she also know kate :-)
<inetpro> knows*
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> lucky you or you would be sleeping with the broody bantom
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> Maaz, define bantom
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about bantom. Maybe you meant Fantom, Bantam or bantam?
<Kilos> ya bantam
<Kilos> oh my i typed inna topic when it was suppsed to be here
<Kilos> brb\
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> why did you stop inetpro? supposed to be very poweful, thas what i here
<magespawn> hear
<Kilos> magespawn, does that recover link give you more hope
<Kilos> make an image of it
<inetpro> magespawn: why did I stop what?
<Kilos> emacs
<magespawn> is does but need more room to store data again.
<magespawn> emacs inetpro
<inetpro> magespawn: ahh
<inetpro> to much to remember
<magespawn> i see.
<Kilos> eish you shoulda gone for a 2tb
<magespawn> i was trying to learn vi and that seemed like a lot of work.
<magespawn> but got the hang of it quite soon
<Kilos> vim is easier
<magespawn> i like to find tools that i can use regardless of the os of the pc
<magespawn> there is emacs for the other os too
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> Kilos: here's my chickens https://plus.google.com/114254397525521567468/posts/SUAtxYjTMcF
<Kilos> no man g+ eats data
<Kilos> mail me the pic
<magespawn> they look cold
<Kilos> inetpro, do you know any pc upgrade peeps
<inetpro> Kilos: a  87,94 KB file https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-wetfmXoeL_g/T_3RBehEtvI/AAAAAAAABH8/ca0YWWntMtU/s457/2012+-+1 
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... 
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> are they mini australorps
<Kilos> i need a cpu
<Kilos> lga 775 socket
<inetpro> Kilos: TBH I don't know what they are
<magespawn> are serious?
<inetpro> Kilos: post on the ubuntu-za mailing list
<magespawn> are you serious?
<Kilos> those arent chickens they are full grown bantams magespawn 
<magespawn> they sill look cold.
<Kilos> oh cold ya they in the tvl in winter
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm sure there will be peeps who know their hardware on the mailing list
<inetpro> Kilos: what's wrong with your cpu?
<Kilos> thats an idea i will try them ty
<Kilos> its another mb ian gave me without cpu or ram
<magespawn> is the mobo is okay?
<Kilos> ram he will help me get but only cpus still available are core2
<Kilos> its still inna box magespawn 
<inetpro> Kilos: http://www.pricecheck.co.za/search/?search=lga+775+socket
<magespawn> which socket 1155 or 1115 i think
<Kilos> 775
<Kilos> lga 775
<Kilos> they used to use an older intell then brought out a core to to upgrade
<Kilos> so someone thats upgraded must still have the old cpu
<magespawn> mm what i was saying is that the new chips are socket 1155 or 1115 i think
<Kilos> look at the mb
<magespawn> so you want any chip that will fit a lga 775 socket
<magespawn> what mb is it?
<Kilos> http://www.dealtime.com/Elitegroup-ECS-P4M800PRO-M-1-0A-VIA-P4M800-CHIPSET-SERIAL-ATA150-MICRO-ATX-FORM-FACTOR-1xAGP-8X-3xPCI-2xDDR-2x/info
<Kilos> ecs
<Kilos> onboard graphics and can do sata drives
<Kilos> so maybe i can go unity
<Kilos> also be much quicker if i start data recoveries
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> yes what?
<Kilos> ya any chip that will fit inna 775 socket
<Kilos> most peeps today have sata drives so i think maybe it will be doff to offer a recovery service  that doesnt include satas
<Kilos> right or wrong?
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight. see you all tomorrow
<charl> nn
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-12
 * Kilos waves to the sleeping community
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> Morning Kilos
<superfly> WAKE UP Kilos!!
<superfly> :-D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i busy mailing you for advice superfly 
<Kilos> yo zeref 
<Kilos> cremora superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<charl> morning
<Kilos> hiya charl 
 * inetpro stretches his self
<inetpro> good morning to everyone
<inetpro> incl Kilos, charl, superfly and Maaz
<Kilos> lol hiya goosie
<Kilos> mail gone out for the meet
<Kilos> tweet coming soon
<Kilos> freezing here
<inetpro> Kilos: freezing? Where do you live?
<inetpro> not that cold this morning
<Kilos> feels like inna fridge inetpro 
<Kilos> nearly time to move sheep away so will get some UV's then
<Kilos> hi Kerbero[afk] 
<inetpro> Kilos: he's afk now :-)
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> oh well when hes atk again he can answer
<Kilos> aha hi Kerbero 
<charl> hi Kilos, inetpro 
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> if ( charl == Kerbero ) { echo "yes"}
<Kilos> lol is that an auto reply command
<charl> sorry had to switch servers
<charl> other one was acting up again
<Kilos> np
<charl> i dunno why i always get connected to this one in sweden and i get ping timeouts
<Kilos> how do you switch them im by zelazny or something
<Kilos> isnt that something freenode decides for you?
<charl> nah i just connect to irc.freenode.net then i get a round-robin dns record
<charl> in other words, you connect to a random server
<charl> for some strange reason i seem to usually get the one
<charl> i prefer to connect to the server rajaniemi.freenode.net
<charl> it's in finland and very fast
<charl> for me, anyway
<Kilos> ah. 
<Kilos> sjoe stevey baby starts late hey
<Kilos> hell most likely jump on me for that
<Kilos> hi there not_found 
<not_found> morning uncle Kilos 
<charl> stevey baby?
<Kilos> lol sflr
<charl> ah
<Kilos> he gonna tell me im getting too familiar
<Kilos> i go take sheep away
<charl> bbl
<Kerbero> apt-get installing @ 4MB/s from mirror.ac.za
<Kerbero> aint it pretty
<inetpro> Kilos: clearly my if statement fell through, so I guess the answer is no
<inetpro> Kerbero: don't be evil!
<smile> hi :D
<smile> I managed to fix the issue with the uninstaller :p but I'm facing another while implementing "custom username" :p
<smile> I'm almost there :| only windows denies writing access :s
<Kerbero> inetpro, no that is not evil
<Kerbero> evil will be if i paste a screenshot of me pulling at 1gbps from that repo :P
<inetpro> Kerbero: true
<inetpro> but even 4MB/s is faster than most of us can get
<Kerbero> jip
<Kerbero> but i am sitting in an office at an university
<inetpro> ok
<Kerbero> so if there is one place in SA where one would expect that speed it is here
<Kerbero> and to be more precise, i'm sitting in the telecommunications lab
<not_found> internet speed is one reason I love being outside SA (that and not having a cap)
<Password> my varsity have 20MB/s ,free inet
<Kerbero> that's little, but for free i guess that is ok
<Password> yeah , it only max out 100 base lan
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> tempting to do speedtest.net
<Kerbero> but it's going to cost me a lot
<Password> why is it going to cost you?
<Kerbero> 5c/MB in the day
<Kerbero> 1c at night
<Kerbero> mirror.ac.za is free though
<Kerbero> and they mirror sourceforge too
<Kerbero> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2059105185.png
<Kerbero> there we go
<Kerbero> nice gigabit lan
<Password> tha fuq
<Password> oh univarsti
<Password> don't you have subsidies time?
<Kerbero> no subsidies
<Password> last year at puk it was free from midnight to 5am
<Kerbero> out university makes us pay for everything
<Password> before the vocation i doanloaded 106GB of ted talks
<Password> *downloaded 
<inetpro> Kerbero: eish!
<smile> Kerbero: cool, using wrapper script works to get administrator privileges :)
<smile> :p
<sflr> good morning all!
<Kilos> morning sflr 
<Kilos> you kinda late hey
<sflr> Hi Kilos! :)
<Kilos> meetings first?
<sflr> school holidays
<Kilos> oh you still at school?
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> had a meeting @ 10
<sflr> yeah, school of rock! lol
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you dont come on in the evenings
<Kilos> whats with the apartheid
<sflr> I will come from August again. No time to get online at night in July :(
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hmmm, I think that may be a sign I'm bored. I'm looking up JavaScript powered IRC clients so I can include it as a lightweight alternative with SliTaz, powered by it's personalized web browser, tazweb
<sflr> but will come for the meetting on monday night :)
<Trixar_za> And hey Kilos
<sflr> hey Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey sflr
<Kilos> sflr, meeting monday night hey and tweeted the links
<Kilos> no excuses accepted
<sflr> good luck Trixar_za with js irc
<sflr> yes, I saw that. thanks!
<Trixar_za> I found a framework, but it will means I have to write the client myself
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> And no, not using node.js
<Kilos> get java help from nuvolari if you can find him
<Kilos> i think nuvolari is the onlyone here that does java
<Trixar_za> JavaScript is not the same as Java :P
<Trixar_za> Netscape only named it JavaScript to get some of the Java fans to use it
<smile> ;)
<Trixar_za> It's probably the easiest language to learn - mostly because every web browser supports it :P
<Trixar_za> Nevermind, this thing has dependencies too
<Trixar_za> I might aswell use node.js
<inetpro> Kilos: did you fix all your fences?
<Squirm> I'm off for the weekend. catch you guys around
<oom_koos> hi guys
<oom_koos> how you all doing?
<oom_koos> i have a technical query if someone has the time to help me it would greatly be appreciated
<oom_koos> i'm trying to add a static route to route all voip traffic (1 internet ip) through one of our 2 pppoe connections. 
<oom_koos> command looks as follows: route add -net 67.215.65.132 netmask 255.255.255.255 gw 0.0.0.0 ppp1
<oom_koos> i'm receiving the following error: SIOCADDRT: Invalid argument
<oom_koos> route -n output: http://pastebin.com/EDHrnQnE
<oom_koos> any help would be appreciated
<sflr> hi oom_koos 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi oom_koos 
<oom_koos> hi sflr & Kilos
<sflr> inetpro, superfly can you check the question above?
 * inetpro takes a peep at the question
<inetpro> oom_koos: hi
<inetpro> oom_koos: hmm.... 
 * inetpro is not a networking guru but a gateway of 0.0.0.0 doesn't look right to me, why would you want to do that?
<oom_koos> hi inetpro
<inetpro> now where are charl and Symmetria when you need them
<inetpro> oom_koos: perhaps you should ask froztbyte in #glug.za
<zeref> oom_koos: you forgot the argument *dev* ppp1
<inetpro> ahh zeref, I just wanted to say that
<inetpro> another example: route add -host 10.10.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth0
<inetpro> or: route add -net 10.10.10.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth0
<inetpro> hmm... 
<zeref> + would advise him not to show  actuall ip address, lot of trolls on pastebin
<inetpro> zeref: true
<inetpro> oom_koos: did you get that?
<inetpro> 12/07 15:53:14 <zeref> oom_koos: you forgot the argument *dev* ppp1
<inetpro> 12/07 15:56:00 <zeref> + would advise him not to show  actuall ip address, lot of trolls on pastebin
<inetpro> Kilos: eish!
<Kilos> wat nou inetpro 
<inetpro> now that guys is totally lost
<inetpro> guy even
<inetpro> at first he's not found and now he's lost entirely
<Kilos> not found is neil
<inetpro> Kilos: I know :-)
<Kilos> why you said eish man?
<inetpro> Kilos: I was just joking 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you actually nutas at times
<Kilos> nuts too
<Kilos> must be the high pressure stress
 * inetpro just being his self
<oom_koos_> hi sorry our internet keeps dropping (telkom)
<nuvolari> heh, hi oom_koos_ 
<oom_koos_> thanks inetpro for the concern but there is no spesific ips listed :)
<oom_koos_> ola nuvolari, long time no chat!
<nuvolari> ja nee, ek sien daai ding!
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed?
<oom_koos_> keer my of dit gaan beter! jy?
<oom_koos_> inetpro i just had a chat to somebody way smarter than me and it sounds like i'm barking up the wrong tree. i should appearantly be looking at iptables instead of the gateway routes
<inetpro> oom_koos_: ahh, always good if you can find a smart guy
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping ping
<Kilos> hmmm hes ducking again
<oom_koos_> yes it is inetpro... now i just need an interpreter to decipher what he told me....
<inetpro> Kilos: other guys are also listening, what did it tell you?
<Kilos> huh?
<inetpro> ai... what did he tell you?
<inetpro> sorry
<Kilos> wh ho?
<inetpro> Kilos: it's been a long day
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> who told me what?
<inetpro> oops
<Kilos> yeah long day here too
<inetpro> oom_koos_:  other guys are also listening, what did he tell you?
<Kilos> ya copy paste it
<inetpro> Kilos: sshh
<inetpro> nuvolari: you are way to quiet these days, something wrong?
<Kilos> sjoe oom_koos you got a great internet connection
<oom_koos> it's marvelous Kilos, we drop 30-40 in an 8 day... up to my 3rd telkom fault...
<Kilos> wow even my broken vodacom tower isnt half that bad
<Kilos> mine just goes sloooow but stays connected
<oom_koos> yeah it's really affecting our business. hosted pbx and broken dsl dont mix well together
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> mail thier ceo and make waves
<Kilos> their
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/business/19145-pinky-moholi-the-new-telkom-ceo.html
<Kilos> dunno if you can find an email addy there but thats her name
<Kilos>  Pinky Nombulelo Moholi
<oom_koos> i think i'll have better luck doing a rain dance around a bunch of pineapples...
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> oom_koos: you can come and do the rain dance by my side, I have pineapples and I need some rain
<inetpro> then again, rain in the winter is not so normal for us, so it's ok :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: you still have grass left for your sheep?
<Kilos> very little inetpro luckily a neighbour 2 plots away said we can graze tehm there but there was min to start with there too so we will maar see
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> i think he was clever because i had to fix the fence tween him and the next plot to stop sheep going further
<Kilos> still got blisters on pliers hand
<inetpro> Kilos: yikes
<Kilos> been a bad bad year. think we didnt even have 200mm rain this last summer
<Kerbero> up until today we had 244mm rain in stellenbosch
<Kerbero> this year
<Kilos> im talking about the whole of last summer till now
<Kilos> the cape rains lots
<Kerbero> it is a very wet winter this year
<Kilos> and more over the weekend
<Kerbero> indeed
<Kilos> and snow on all mountains up to lesotho
<Kilos> then the wind blows over the snow to us and i freeze
<Kilos> even had to do a blood transfusion with antifreeze for cars
<nuvolari> inetpro: it's called work :P
<Trixar_za> Oh hai nuvolari
<inetpro> nuvolari: hmm... tell me everything about it
<inetpro> nuvolari: you will make time for the meeting on Monday?
<Kilos> maybe the fly should chair the meet before the larvae becomes a miggie
<Kilos> wont have time after that event
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> hai Trixar_za 
<Kilos> naand nuvolari 
<nuvolari> inetpro: I'll be here
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> als ok seun?
<nuvolari> hoekom sal oom nou dink ek is vir oom die hoeners in? :P
<nuvolari> ja oom, als is hunky dory
<Kilos> want jy is so skaars en familie is mos weg
<nuvolari> ek was haastig na werk om gou nog 'n vlug in te kry met my helikopter
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> en nou nou moet ek weer die klank doen
<nuvolari> so dan is ek weer nie hier nie
<Kilos> klank van?
<nuvolari> by die kerk oom
<nuvolari> oeffening vir sondag oggend
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> jy sprei jou te din uit
<inetpro> nuvolari: mooi, ons het al gedink jy ignoreer ons aspris
<nuvolari> nee nooit
<nuvolari> IRC en #ubuntu-za is my 2de huis
<nuvolari> ok, virtuele huis
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> wel dis tyd dat jy meer huis toe kom in die aand
<Kilos> jys te oud om so te jol
<nuvolari> ok ek belowe oom
<nuvolari> lol
<inetpro> nuvolari: kyk net mooi na die agenda vir ons voor Maandag en voeg goed by soos jy goed dink : http://bit.ly/KgdIo7
<Kilos> inetpro, ons moet maaz leer om bit.lys ook te doen
<Kilos> daai minutes is lank
<nuvolari> dink hy kan
<nuvolari> Maaz: lengthen http://bit.ly/KgdIo7
<Maaz> nuvolari: That expands to: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/438/detail/
<nuvolari> :>
<Kilos> o dan moet ons net leer
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> Kilos: dit is shorten of lengthen
<Kilos> dankie nuvolari 
<nuvolari> plesier oom
<Kilos> Maaz, shorten http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/438/detail/
<Maaz> Kilos: That reduces to: http://is.gd/DmKJQR
<nuvolari> inetpro: ah, the agenda looks a lot more manageable
<Kilos> hi sflr 
<Kilos> there are still items from last meet we didnt cover
 * nuvolari see he is about to get fired...
<sflr> hi guys!
<nuvolari> 6. Elect chairperson for next meeting
<nuvolari> gmf
 * nuvolari krul in 'n bondeltjie op
<Kilos> nee man 
<sflr> yes, i think there were 3 items. some meetings and conference feedback
<Kilos> dis wat gebeur as jy jou so skaars hou
<Kilos> mense het gedink jys Java toe
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed will you be here monday night?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: no. I only land late in the evening
<nuvolari> Kilos: Java?
<nuvolari> ek werk elke dag daarmee :P
<nuvolari> was nog nie daar nie though
<Kilos> o is daar nie so n plek nie
<inetpro> nuvolari: election van chairman is 'n staande item om seker te maak dat ons altyd iemand het wat verantwoordelikheid vat vir die volgende vergadering
<Kilos> sorry to hear that tumbleweed 
<Kilos> we'll proxy for you
<nuvolari> daar is so plek oom Kilos :P
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> inetpro: ah, ek dink ek't dit laas keer gemis
<Kilos> uh oh
<nuvolari> Maaz: google for Java coordinates
<Maaz> nuvolari: "Coordinates (The Java™ Tutorials > 2D Graphics > Overview of the ..." http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/2d/overview/coordinate.html :: "Point (Java Platform SE 6)" http://docs.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/awt/Point.html :: "Getting mouse coordinates from MouseListener | DaniWeb" http://www.daniweb.com/software-development/java/threads/87837/getting-mouse-coordinates-from-mouselistener :: "Java Coordinate System" http:
<nuvolari> hmm. 
<nuvolari> Maaz: google for Java coordinates -oracle
<Maaz> nuvolari: "Help - Swing and Mouse Coordinates in Label | DaniWeb" http://www.daniweb.com/software-development/java/threads/249384/help-swing-and-mouse-coordinates-in-label :: "Java Coordinate System" http://www.krhs.net/computerscience/java/gcoord.htm :: "Fast Coordinates in Java" http://www.tomgibara.com/java/fast-coordinates :: "Java Basics Mouseclick coordinates" http://javalessons.com/cgi-bin/fun/java-programming.cgi?1cd=mev&sid=ao789&j
<nuvolari> Maaz: google for Java coordinates -oracle -swing -2d
<Maaz> nuvolari: "java - coordinates based search - Stack Overflow" http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5093025/coordinates-based-search :: "java - Retreive Coordinates from google maps api - Stack Overflow" http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6236017/retreive-coordinates-from-google-maps-api :: "java - Calculate if an object is inside a set of coordinates? - Stack ..." http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5175216/calculate-if-an-object-is-inside-a-se
<nuvolari> Maaz: define java
<Maaz> nuvolari: Java \Ja"va\ (j[aum]"v[.a]), n. 1. One of the islands of the Malay Archipelago belonging to the Netherlands. [1913 Webster]  2. Java coffee, a kind of coffee brought from Java. [1913 Webster]  3. (Computers) [all capitals] an object-oriented computer programming language, derived largely from {C++}, used widely for design and display of web pages on the world-wide web. It is an interpreted language, and has been suggested as a pla
<nuvolari> oh my word
<nuvolari> Maaz: you're fired!
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<Kilos> haha was the last word plague
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> whew thought i was disconnected things went so quiet
 * nuvolari sukkel so bietjie om sy yoghurt met 'n vurk te eet
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nuvolari> dis nou wat gebeur as 'n mens haastig is en 10 dinge op 'n slag te doen
 * Kilos wonders what happened to sflr
<nuvolari> oom Kilos: he dropped off the face of the screen
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> ja looks like it
<nuvolari> ok, ek moet weg weqes
<nuvolari> *wees
<nuvolari> sien later
<Kilos> mooi loop
<Kilos> geniet
<Kilos> hi Tonberry not_found 
<not_found> alo uncle Kilos 
<Tonberry> hello
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm not feeling too well
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> qp weather in pretoria
<QP> Kilos: In Pretoria, South Africa at 2:00 PM SAST on July 12, 2012: 22°C; Humidity: 13%; Wind: NNE at 9 km/h; Conditions: ; Sunrise/set: 6:53 AM SAST/5:32 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 1:01 AM SAST/12:21 PM SAST
<Kilos> 2 pm
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> oom_koos, het jy gewen?
<Kilos> Banlam|away, whats with the all day away?
<Kilos> yo bakuman 
<nuvolari> o/ I'z bak
<Kilos> wb nuvolari 
<nuvolari> dankie dankie
<nuvolari> hmm, tyd vir koffie
<nuvolari> ooh
<Kilos> vrek koud hier en dit gaan net erger vir die volgende week
<nuvolari> hier ook oom!
<Kilos> waar is die apie
<nuvolari> hulle voorspel vir staterdag dat ons max gaan wees wat ons minimum gewoonlik is
<Kilos> ja groot koue front wat kom
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> hier gaan dit weer wit ryp
<Kilos> en alle buite water dik vries
<Kilos> sal moet begin aantrek soos die mapokkers
<Kilos> inetpro, ken jy die mapokkers
<Kilos> weet jy van hulle
<nuvolari> dit klink so bekend
<nuvolari> ek dink ek het kinderboeke gehad wat hulle in gehad het
<nuvolari> iewers in londen?
<Kilos> dis n swart stam wat dik komberse dra of gedra het en ek dink rolle goed om die nek
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> ok nee, 
<Kilos> http://repository.up.ac.za/bitstream/handle/2263/11432/vol2no4%202-6.pdf?sequence=6
<nuvolari> nie wat ek in gedagte gehad het nie
<Kilos> dis wat maaz kry
<nuvolari> ek dink ek dink aan rampokkers :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek sien hulle is tot op facebook
<Kilos> http://www.facebook.com/bujangenam.mapokker
<nuvolari> ag jinne tog
<Kilos> qp see nuvolari
<QP> Haai nuvolari waar was jy???
<nuvolari> QP: weather ballito
<nuvolari> of is qp nie 'n bot nie?
<QP> nuvolari: City not found
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> hallo qp
 * nuvolari is lost
<nuvolari> QP: weather durban
<QP> nuvolari: In La Mercy, South Africa at 7:00 PM SAST on July 12, 2012: 14°C; Humidity: 88%; Wind: NE at 7 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 6:51 AM SAST/5:12 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 12:55 AM SAST/12:04 PM SAST
<nuvolari> la merci
<nuvolari> my frans is nie so skerp nie
<nuvolari> dis heeltemal stomp
<Kilos> dis noord van durbs waar die nuwe lughawe is
<nuvolari> ek weet waar dit is oom :P
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ek ry altyd oor die la mercy meer
<Kilos> ah skuus man
<nuvolari> *altyd as ek gateway/durbs toe gaan
<Kilos> inetpro, as jy iets het om te se, se dit gou, ek vrek van die koue hier en gaan nou nou bad en bed slaan
<nuvolari> maar dan moet oom gaan inkruip
<inetpro> eh
<Kilos> nuvolari, moenie nou vergeet om jou voor te bery vir die vergadering nie
<nuvolari> ons wil nie 'n siek oom kilos hier he nie
<nuvolari> nee dit is reg oom
<nuvolari> sal die naweek bietjie voorbereiding doen
<Kilos> ek word nooit siek nie man
<nuvolari> daar is altyd 'n eerste keer oom
 * inetpro lees gou wat julle alles geskryf het tussen 18:00 en nou
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> hmm... julle praat te baie
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: wat moet ek met die mapokkers maak?
 * nuvolari is onskuldig
<Kilos> ons is nie oud nie
<Kilos> ken jy die stam inetpro 
<inetpro> weet nie van sulke goed nie
<Kilos> eish hulle was volop toe ek in pta groot geword het
 * nuvolari gaan bietjie heli oeffen
<nuvolari> nag oom kilos (as oom nie meer hier is as ek terug is nie)
<inetpro> nuvolari: heli?
<Kilos> nag nuvolari 
<nuvolari> inetpro: RC helicopter
<inetpro> Kilos: jy sien net 'n koue front dan skrik jy al?
<inetpro> nuvolari: ahh, geniet dit
<Kilos> nee man ek kry klaar vrek koud
<nuvolari> inetpro: sal so maak, thanks :>
<inetpro> is nie so koud by my vanaand nie
<Kilos> dis my vuur wat kleiner is as julle sn
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek sien julle almal more weer
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<Kilos> night all , sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: mooi bly en ekker slaap
<Kilos> dankie julle ook
<smile> bye :)
<euroboy> hello there
<euroboy> are european people liked in south africa?
<zeref> ??
<zeref> we likes everybodies
<euroboy> that is cool
<euroboy> what is the reputation of nordic blonde girls in south africa?
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-13
 * Kilos peeks in
<Kilos> hmm lights are on but nobody home
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> Morning :-)
<Trixar_za> Kilos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTFPL
<Trixar_za> AND it's GPL compatible >.<
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<SmilyBorg> awesome
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<oom_koos_> Morning all
<Kilos> hi oom_koos_ did you win?
<oom_koos_> hi Kilos, I think so, will have to test today and see, first time working with iptables so it's all still a little greek to me
<Kilos> good luck
<oom_koos_> thanks
<Kilos> you tried the guys at #glug.za hey
<Kilos> thats their game
<oom_koos_> ah thanks i'll pop in there if its not working. thanks for the tip
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<charl> hi
<Kilos> hiya charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> skype finally upgraded their linux client
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> charl: uh, that happened like a month ago
<charl> superfly: i did a reinstall yesterday evening and only noticed now
<charl> it doesn't seem like they notify you through the client
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<inetpro> Maaz: what's for lunch?
<Maaz> inetpro: they say Debonairs Pizza is the leading pizza restaurant in Africa. http://www.debonairs.co.za/
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe gaan dit?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> goed dankie en daar?
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> was nou net by bure wat printer cartridges doen en lyk of hulle n tak van hulle besigheid sal oopmaak vir data recovery vir my
<charl> bah if debonairs is the leading pizza restaurant i really don
<charl> don't want to see the others
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> howdy all
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magespawn http://wiki.cgm.ucdavis.edu/groups/cgmwiki/wiki/f1322/" 1 day, 2 hours, 9 minutes and 5 seconds ago
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> how you doing Kilos?
<Kilos> not too bad ty and you magespawn ?
<magespawn> busy, thanks for the link
<Kilos> yw. looks i might get a recovery service going with neighbours
<magespawn> cool
<magespawn> extra income
<Kilos> that link looks interesting hey. you make an image of faulty drive the use chkdsk to repair their own files
<Kilos> not extra, only
<Kilos> will be first income since 2003
<Kilos> and they need someone to look after their 9 pcs as well so i gotta get up to date with win7
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> bit of a learning curve there then
<Kilos> yeah lol but feels good to have some rigting again
<Kilos> they asked me how they gotta give quotes for data recovery and repair
<Kilos> i have no idea what to tell them\
<Kilos> sflr didnt come on today and just disappeared last night
<Kilos> hope its only internet probs
<magespawn> i am not sure either, you could charge for time or per mb of data recovered. the second one might give the customer better value for money
<magespawn> no way to find out, like email?
<Tonberry> unless you start recovering .avi s
<Kilos> yeah avis are massive
<Kilos> magespawn, what you mean?
<Kilos> you mean mail sflr
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> just did , took a while to figure out what you meant
<Kilos> like quotes  etc had head stuck
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> it happens
<magespawn> windows is not that difficult to work, but it does not always allow you to do everything
<Kilos> methinks i will only need to help if there are probs. wont be doing any fancy stuff
<Kilos> maybe lotsa formats and reinstalls
<charl> phew not even 14:00 and i'm already worn out
<charl> how's it going with the rest of you people, looking forward to the weekend?
<charl> let's hear it from the ballies for a change :)
<Kilos> lol we be kiff
<Kilos> we dont use the 5 days after the weekend to recover
<charl> :D
<charl> i need two days to recover from the week
<charl> and then 5 days to recover from the weekend
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im even complaining about voda tower on twitter now
<Kilos> they stopped answering emails
<Kilos> the swines
<magespawn> maybe you sent them too much mail
<Guest9576> hy ppl
<Kilos> hi Guest9576 
<Guest9576> hw url 
<Kilos> magespawn, one does what one has to if no attention is given to complaints
<magespawn> Kilos not sure.
<Kilos> we kiff and you
<magespawn> Kilos what is the name of your channel?
<Kilos> it cant take over 2 weeks to sent a tech to the tower, he lives in pta
<Kilos> what channel magespawn ?
<magespawn> your channel
<Kilos> oh ##kilos
<djTebzen> any galz?
<magespawn> djTebzen:  not that kind of channel
<Kilos> nope djTebzen this is a working ubuntu channel
<Kilos> linux channel
<djTebzen> oh i am new at this hey 
<magespawn> this is the irc channel for the ubuntu-za community.
<magespawn> Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org 
<djTebzen> ok sori
<magespawn> no worries
<SmilyBorg> I think I understand djTebzen's question now
<SmilyBorg> they were using http://www.chatmosphere.org/
<SmilyBorg> which looks like a hookup chat site
<SmilyBorg> got adult friend finder on the front page too
<Kilos> yip i think its a bb thingie
<chat83381> test
<SmilyBorg> yup. dodgy site
<SmilyBorg> it lists random popular channels on the front page too
<magespawn> not so dodgy, but does give ppl the wrong idea
<SmilyBorg> I think it's dodgy that they are basically re-branding freenode as their own system and not giving any credit unless you really dig hard
<SmilyBorg> hmm, seems they do pull in multiple IRC networks though
<SmilyBorg> so a but of an IRC aggregater of sorts
<SmilyBorg> s/but/bit/
<SmilyBorg> oh well. time to find some lunch
<magespawn> just branding it as chat and with the adult friend finder does give the wrong idea.
<Kilos> eish oom_koos has a bad connection
<Kilos> hmm peer back in town
<charl> bah
<charl> peer sucks
<charl> he is such an a-hole!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> let's go sort him out, where does he live?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, google peer
<Maaz> Kilos: "Public Employees for Environmental Responsibility: Homepage" http://www.peer.org/ :: "Peer | Define Peer at Dictionary.com" http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/peer :: "Peer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peer :: "Welcome to Pacific Earthquake Engineering Research Center - PEER" http://peer.berkeley.edu/ :: "Peer - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary" http://www.merriam-w
<Kilos> Maaz, define peer
<Maaz> Kilos: Peer \Peer\ v. t. To make equal in rank. [R.] --Heylin. [1913 Webster], Peer \Peer\ v. t. To be, or to assume to be, equal. [R.] [1913 Webster], Peer \Peer\, n. [OE. per, OF. per, F. pair, fr. L. par equal. Cf. {Apparel}, {Pair}, {Par}, n., {Umpire}.] 1. One of the same rank, quality, endowments, character, etc.; an equal; a match; a mate. [1913 Webster]  In song he never had his peer.        --Dryden. [1913 Webster]  Shall they cons
<charl> Maaz: google connection reset by peer
<Maaz> charl: "I'm receiving the error "Connection reset by peer (10054)"." http://kb.realvnc.com/questions/75/ :: "Connection reset by peer. - Microsoft TechNet" http://technet.microsoft.com/library/cc957018 :: "sockets - connection reset by peer - Stack Overflow" http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1434451/connection-reset-by-peer :: "ssh: Connection reset by peer" http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/ssh-connection-reset-by-p
<charl> ah, microsoft invented peer... that explains it
<charl> what error do you get when a drunk man falls over a cable in the server room?
<charl> connection reset by beer
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> so all
<Symmetria> lo I mean
 * Symmetria sighs, 55 days till I write probably the roughest exam I could possibly take and haha I am?. very worried 
<Tonberry> o?
<Symmetria> heh the JNCIE exam
<Symmetria> the pass rate on that thing is < 20% 
<Symmetria> (it rises to around 30% when you look at people who did it 3 times)
<Tonberry> damn
<Kilos> good luck Symmetria 
<Kilos> dont make excuses, just pass it
<Symmetria> heh kilos oh I plan to pass it, Im just nervous as hell
<Symmetria> especially considering what it costs to  write the damn thing
<magespawn> howdy
<Kilos> yo magespawn wb
<magespawn> what you writing Symmetria 
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<Kilos> JNCIE exam
<Kilos> whatever that might be
<Symmetria> heh its the top level juniper certification
<Symmetria> its basically the god of all network qualifications 
<magespawn> so I see, what is the exam fee?
<magespawn> Juniper Networks Certified Internet Expert.
<magespawn> http://certification.about.com/library/glossary/bldef-jncie.htm
<Symmetria> magespawn umm coupla thousand dollars
<Symmetria> they have to fly an examiner out to .za to test you, or you have to fly to dubai, one or the other your choice
<Symmetria> last time I checked with all the sublementary exams and the main exam and the costs and everything a JNCIE complete cert ends up costing around 100 grand or something
<magespawn> sounds like fun. do not have an off day when you take the exam.
<Symmetria> heh the exam is designed to give you an off day ahha
<Symmetria> basically this exam works like this
<Symmetria> first, there is a 4 hour theory exam 
<Symmetria> that you write online
<Symmetria> thats RELATIVELY ok 
<Symmetria> then, you have a lab exam that I believe is done in 2 12 hour segments or something 
<Symmetria> and basically, they take you into the mother of all labs, give you a bunch of impossible networks, say, right, build these, and when you done, they go in there, screw them entirely, and go right, fix them 
<Symmetria> succeed and you pass, dont succeed and you fail 
<Symmetria> and they will make very sure that the breakage is as obscure as possible 
<Symmetria> right now to putting in dodgy hardware into the lab that is malfunctioning but not entirely broken
<Kilos> hmm no more new cars for a while
<Symmetria> heh, its the ultimate in torture :)
<magespawn> how does this compare to the cisco certs?
<Symmetria> magespawn heh, this makes the CCNA/CCNP/CCDP/CCIP exams look like a walk in the park, its probably about on par with the CCIE 
<Symmetria> the CCIE exam has tons of people that pass the theory, but very very few that pass the lab 
<Symmetria> lol, I know a lot of people that go "zomg I'm a CCIE", and Im like, oh? really? tell me about the lab? they go "Oh, no, ummm I only did the theory bit"
<magespawn> lol
<Symmetria> but the CCIE exam has one element in it that luckily the JNCIE doesnt really have, you *CANNOT* pass the CCIE lab unless you know how to script in TCL 
<Symmetria> and script *WELL* and *FAST*
<magespawn> like claiming you have cert when you have done an exam prep course
<Symmetria> because its not possible to complete the exam in time without on router tcl scripting 
<magespawn> can you take tools into the lab with you? or just what is in your head?
<Symmetria> heh, you walk in with nothing, they supply what you are allowed
<Symmetria> you cant even take a pen in there
<magespawn> okay then, so no pre-written scripts then.
<Symmetria> magespawn heh, not possible to pre-write them anyway, you write those scripts generally to perform diagnostics against the problems they throw at you and those could be any of about 50 thousand things
<magespawn> i think I have awhile to go, i am only doing my a+,n+ and mcitp this year
<Symmetria> heh, the n+ isnt 2 bad
<Symmetria> never bothered with the a+ 
<Symmetria> the CCNA/JNCA certs arent hard either
<Symmetria> you could probably pass a JNCA exam with 2 or 3 weeks study and no experience
<magespawn> bundled course.
<magespawn> got them to throw in exchange and database's too
<magespawn> start at the bottom to try and cover the bases properly
<Symmetria> *nod*
<Kilos> good foundation makes for strong building
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> if za.archive isnt working now
<Symmetria> something is broken with gb.archive 
<Symmetria> because its in perfect sync
<charl> bbl
<magespawn> right see you all later
<magespawn> bye
<Symmetria> later all, Im off to the airport to go fly to dubai
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Kilos> go well Symmetria 
<Kilos> hmmm steven got hectic flu
<Kilos> must be a new kind
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :D
<smile> http://hugsmile.eu/en/chat/ ;)
<Kilos> ha ha
<smile> :DD
<smile> no images :D
<smile> so have a look :)
<Kilos> ok
<smile> ^^
<Kilos> hmm well done
<Kilos> you windows peeps need something that works
<Kilos> you need too add antivirus, firewall and anti malware
<Kilos> looks quite easy to understand
<Kilos> what language is it smile
<smile> Kilos: it's JavaScript / XUL / XBL I think :)
<smile> and NSIS-script & VBScript
<smile> :p
<Kilos> you learning jave now?
<Kilos> java
<smile> nope. I just used the source code from the chatzilla extension :)
<Kilos> ah
<smile> normally, you use it like this: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/chatzilla/
<smile> as an addon
<Kilos> so thats a standalone
<smile> but I made it standalone :)
<smile> in only 6,2 megs :p
<smile> you can't even install firefox for that
<smile> :p
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> howdoes it connect? with your browser
<smile> no no :) it's using XULRunner instead of Firefox
<smile> that's a dll file :p
<smile> So I think it's using the standard built-in functions of XULRunner (HTTP/HTTPS and HTML/CSS support)
<smile> :p
<Kilos> ah
<smile> if you understand what i'm saying? :)
<Kilos> a bit
<smile> well consult wikipedia for the details ^^
<smile> :)
<Kilos> not like wget uses tcp/ip if i member right
<Kilos> no man details are for clever peeps
<smile> tcp/ip is just a protocol stack which also contains HTTP :)
<smile> HTTP is just a layer higher in the protocol stack. of course it's using tcp :)
<Kilos> so thats youre own chat site
<smile> No it connects to a freenode server :)
<Kilos> ah
<smile> like this channel :p
<Kilos> so is a a irc chat client then?
<smile> jep! :p
<Kilos> an
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> im getting there
<smile> you can also use it for this channel if you want. just need to adjust one line :)
<smile> ^^
<Kilos> to make it work on ubuntu?
<smile> no :| that needs more work I fear :p
<smile> => start from scratch, almost :p
<Kilos> lol
<smile> I could make it for Ubuntu but it will take me about two weeks :p
<Kilos> you have the rest of your life
<smile> jep! :p
<smile> brb :)
<smile> back :p
<smile> ^^
<smile> wow, lots happend here :p
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> :)
<smile> pff, why NSIS doesn't work on Linux? :(
<magespawn> Evening
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> yo yo yo,
<smile> Verbindung wegens Inaktivität gescholossen -> Is this Dutch? xD o.O
<smile> :)
<smile> lot of people who are quiet today
<smile> :p
<smile> * lots
<magespawn> Sounds more german.
<smile> it is german
<smile> but it's onlogical. It's on a Dutch site. :p
<magespawn> Ahh, well there is no accounting for people.
<smile> yeah. They should translate it :p
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> AndChat|68096, too
<AndChat|68096> Lol
<Kilos> what a schlep
<Kilos> oh my he gone again
<Kilos> our internet is getting worse daily
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi fluffy_p 
<fluffy_p> hello
<fluffy_p> so whats everybody talking about
<Kilos> linux and ubuntu
<Kilos> and network probs
<Kilos> and data recovery
<fluffy_p> ok, so whats your take on the subject?
<Kilos> i listen and learn so i got something to forget
<magespawn> What up?
<Kilos> yo magespawn meet fluffy_p 
<fluffy_p> lol! i think we both log on for the same reason
<fluffy_p> hey magespawn
<Kilos> what reason fluffy_p 
<fluffy_p> nice to meet you
<magespawn> Hey fluffy_p 
<fluffy_p> listen, learn so i got something to forget
<Kilos> oh hehe
<Kilos> are you a linux user fluffy_p ?
<fluffy_p> so whats your take on Ubuntu magespawn?
<fluffy_p> no
<Kilos> ubuntu rocks
<Kilos> much better than windows
<fluffy_p> i think there is no ubunto
<fluffy_p> so it sucks the big on for me
<Kilos> Maaz, google ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Home | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/ :: "Desktop | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop :: "Download | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download :: "Ubuntu for you | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu :: "Ubuntu (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system) :: "Ubuntu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu :: "Ubuntu (philosoph
<magespawn> Boomarang much
<fluffy_p> nope
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Got to go for real now.
<magespawn> Bbl
<Kilos> cheers magespawn have a good night
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> Banlam|away, you still away
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hope hes studying
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> hmm... looks like everyone is sleeping here already
<charl> good evening
<inetpro> heh wb charl
<charl> thanks inetpro 
<inetpro> charl: how was the day?
<charl> inetpro: pretty hectic but i survived it, now got a weekend to relax to :)
<inetpro> nice
<charl> still need to decide what to do this weekend, right now it's raining and tomorrow looks like thunder
<charl> sunday i might be able to do some traveling, get out and do something cool
<charl> still not decided where to go, maybe back to bentheim or something
<charl> how was your week?
<inetpro> eish, don't remind me, hectic
 * inetpro will also be relaxing tomorrow, so far no plans
<charl> yeah, i got four projects i'm working on so there isn't much time left in the day
<charl> and new things come up as soon as i got some stuff done :)
<inetpro> but with the kids around we'll probably have a lot to do
<charl> lol yeah
<charl> i'm still single so i need to find other things to entertain myself with :P
<charl> like going to restaurants and chatting up the cute waitresses :)
<inetpro> enjoy the freedom
<inetpro> charl: how old you now if I may ask?
<charl> 25
<inetpro> ahh, still got a way to go :)
<charl> :)
<charl> at work the second youngest person is 7 years older than me (i think)
<charl> in our department anyway
 * inetpro will only be 45 next year
<charl> i was at a work party yesterday, they had this big canister of liquid nitrogen
<charl> we got to select fruit, then they put it on a stick, dip it in some yoghurt, then dip it in the liquid nitrogen
<charl> instantly creates an ice cream type thing
<inetpro> wow
<charl> then for a second round, get some chocolate sauce on that
<charl> then back into the nitrogen
<charl> was a bit "gimmick"-ey, but cool nenvertheless!
<charl> lemme get a pic
<inetpro> zeref: wb
<zeref> herro
<charl> hi zeref 
<charl> inetpro: here was the man making them http://i.imgur.com/aGivi.jpg
<charl> here was mine: http://i.imgur.com/HhqXh.jpg
<charl> excuse the photo, it was taken with my one hand, the other hand was used to hold the stick :)
<charl> so those are my legs at the bottom
<charl> the canister with the nitrogen isn't properly visible but you can see part of the top on the other side of the table
<charl> the smoke coming from the bowl is the nitrogen evaporating
<charl> the smoke still came from the ice after it came out of the bowl
<charl> as i was holding it lol
<inetpro> looks quite lekker
<charl> but now.. time for a beer :)
<charl> yup it was, not bad at all
<charl> the fruit was frozen almost to the stick
<charl> i had a piece of strawberry and banana in mine
<inetpro> heh, enjoy the beer and the weekend
<charl> funny to think the fruit was perfectly fresh and raw just a few minutes before
<charl> thanks!
<charl> duvel... yum yum
 * inetpro has never heard of or seen a Duvel
<charl> lemme make a pic
<inetpro> until now
 * inetpro found http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duvel_Moortgat_Brewery
<charl> yup that's the one
<inetpro> at least I don't remember seeing it, and definitely have not tasted it
<inetpro> looks nice
<charl> http://i.imgur.com/7g0uV.jpg
<charl> http://i.imgur.com/f6T3m.jpg
<charl> please excuse the coke glass, i know that is just bad to drink beer from a coke glass
<charl> but we are busy moving house and the beer glasses are in the new house :(
<inetpro> haha
<charl> we actually have some real duvel glasses
<charl> they make their own beer glasses too
<charl> i took a picture of that at some point but i don't know where to find it now
<inetpro> definitely doesn't look good in a coke glass :-)
<charl> nope
<inetpro> but I'm sure the taste won't be any different
<charl> wait lemme see if i still have that photo of that krombacher i was drinking the other day
<charl> lemme just ask my mom...
<inetpro> your mom also with you in Europe?
<charl> nope she was here just a few weeks ago but at the moment she is in south africa with my grandmother
<charl> my grandmother's condition isn't too good at the moment
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> so how're you chatting with her?
<charl> on the one side we want to bring her to europe but we're not sure how to get her on an airplane
<charl> the care she is getting at the moment is not good at all
<charl> i just have my mom on skype here
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> charl: she in hospital?
<charl> nah in a frailcare institution
<charl> ah here's the beer: http://i.imgur.com/XpHoF.jpg
<charl> now we're talking!
<inetpro> now that looks much better
<charl> the rest of the photos: http://imgur.com/a/nc1pg
<inetpro> yikes, time running away
 * inetpro gonna hit the pillow
<charl> nn inetpro !
<charl> i'm also off, nn all!
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-14
<Trixar_za> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> morning Trixar_za  and all others
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> morning Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Morning nuvolari
<Kilos> hyi there nuvolari 
<nuvolari> how's everyone doing?
<Kilos> hi
<nuvolari> *re
<nuvolari> meh.
<nuvolari> is are you know what I mean
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> quite good ty. not as cold as i thought it would be
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> cocooncrash, morning, how many hours are you behind us?
<cocooncrash> Kilos: 9 at the moment
<Kilos> will you let us know when it changes?
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Hoekom?
<Kilos> so i dont bug you when you sleeping
<cocooncrash> Kilos: By "at the moment" I mean with daylight savings. That'll change in November, but it doesn't make a big difference :)
<Kilos> ah i see. thanks. lemme know when you have time to play with maaz
<Kilos> tumbles did a daily build that fixes them old bots with the burp prob
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Of the 0.1 release series, or from trunk?
<Kilos> whew from trunk methinks he said
<Kilos> i also have one installed here and works great
<nuvolari> :'( I feel a headache coming up
<Kilos> uh oh
<nuvolari> disprin! quick
<nuvolari> oom Kilos kan disprins verslaan?
<Kilos> nie eintlik nie seun
<Kilos> cocooncrash, i think this is it https://launchpad.net/~ibid-core/+archive/trunk-daily
 * nuvolari klem sy nek
<nuvolari> nee ek proe so  oom :P
<nuvolari> die een het net lank gevat om op te los
<nuvolari> toe wonder ek
<Kilos> asook meeste antibiotikas word eintlik bietjie sterker met ouderdom
<Kilos> die verval datum storie is beter bedoel vir kos
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Ye, that's trunk
<cocooncrash> Kilos: I'll have to wait until I have time, in case the upgrade from 1.0 to trunk breaks stuff :)
<Kilos> ok ty cocooncrash 
<Kilos> have a good day after you go sleep 
<cocooncrash> Kilos: If someone wants to takeover hosting Maaz I'm happy to give you a database dump
<Kilos> i will enquire around and let you know cocooncrash thanks for the offer
<cocooncrash> Kilos: NP. Night.
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> morning magespawn 
<magespawn> how's it this morning?
<Kilos> ok ty and you and your recovery?
<magespawn> yeah it is all good
<Kilos> magespawn, did you check for a lga 775 cpu?
<magespawn> no not yet
<magespawn> will look today
<Kilos> ty
<zeref> just installed ubuntu 12.04 with gnome-shell on a friends lappy, he was Like "zomg, looks better than a mac" :D
<Kilos> lol
<zeref> told him to try unity. "No, i want my lappy to look like yours"
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> peeps and looks
<Kilos> doesnt unity look the same?
<Kilos> or has new gnome changed from gnome 2
<zeref> big changes in gnome-shell
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> xmonad FTW :P
<nuvolari> but... I did not use it recently
 * nuvolari currently appreciates XFCE
<zeref> i'm too lazy to try another DE's ;D
<magespawn> i like xfce, very nice, quick
<Trixar_za> Yeah, XFCE is nice (always a little late)
<Kilos> nuvolari, soek vir my n lga 775 ou cpu
<Kilos> core2 te duur
<nuvolari> Kilos: ek gaan vir oom uitvind
<nuvolari> klaar my een buddy gemail
 * nuvolari gaan gou winkels toe
<Kilos> dankie nuvolari 
<Kilos> ja iemand wat ge upgrade het na die core 2 
<magespawn> bye all see yuo later
<nuvolari> I'z back
<nuvolari> my bank is nie gelukkig nie :-/
<Kilos> wb nuvolari 
<nuvolari> dankie oom Kilos 
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> hoekom
<nuvolari> petrol + heli battery + kos + wyn = gat in my sak
<Kilos> eish
<nuvolari> o, en die Popular Mechanics
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<charl> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<charl> pretty good
<charl> it's weekend :)
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> slept late, got up about an hour and a half ago, having coffee with a stroopwafel
<charl> now i feel like "me gusta"
<Kilos> yummy
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> Bbl
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> charl: wb
<inetpro> ai, maar nou's ek ook lus vir 'n stroopwafel
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<inetpro> of 'n pannekoek
<inetpro> superfly: you still alive?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
 * inetpro setlles for coffee with a TUC cracker
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Maaz: tks
<Maaz> For you I killa de bull
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> iemand het my kerrie getry
<inetpro> pong
<Kilos> hoor wat se sy
<charl> here's the right way to eat a stroopwafel: put it on top of the cup and let the steam from the cup make it soft inside http://www.waalkanters.nl/images/stories/nieuws/stroopwafels.jpg
<Kilos> talking of cooking-  my sister got the stuff for your curry n made it for me- - - i ate until it was only the bones left - n then the two of us sat sucking on the bones - making noises like norti kids - -  but she has taken the recipe with her- - grrowwl - -little sisters can be a pain - -
<charl> lol
<charl> sounds delicious kilos
<charl> i haven't had the opportunity yet to try it
<Kilos> it is i gave you all the link
<Kilos>  my mom would have sent us to the room for bad manners - - but it was too yumminy to even leave the bones alone - - laffs 
<charl> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: wie was dit?
<charl> busy taking a look at the "ICS-CERT Incident Summary Report" http://www.us-cert.gov/control_systems/pdf/ICS-CERT_Incident_Response_Summary_Report_09_11.pdf
<Kilos> ian se online girlfriend wat in die kruger wildtuin werk
<charl> interesting stuff
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<inetpro> charl: interesting indeed, thanks
<charl> np
<inetpro> Maaz: weather Pretoria-Unisa, South Africa
<Maaz> inetpro: In Pretoria, South Africa at 7:18 AM SAST on June 23, 2012: 14°C; Humidity: 41%; Wind: West at 29 km/h; Conditions: Rain; Sunrise/set: 6:53 AM SAST/5:33 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 2:44 AM SAST/1:43 PM SAST
<inetpro> Kilos: that one seems to work for us
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> that looks good
<Kilos> teach qp that one
<inetpro> there are plenty of personal weather stations around us
<Kilos> we just need to find the right requests
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> Kilos: the only problem is the dat
<inetpro> date
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> on June 23
<Kilos> no one does anything right anymore
<inetpro> looks like the guy maintaining that is on leave
<inetpro> Kilos: it's from personal weather stations
<Kilos> date should be an auto function 
<inetpro> you can not blame them
<Kilos> oh my i missed the parasite
<Kilos> got some good antiparasitic remedies here
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> you ok?
<superfly> inetpro: I'm still alive, just been out all day
<superfly> Kilos: tired, but otherwise fine
<Kilos> good
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> woot
<smile> :p
<inetpro> Kilos: if you want to check the weather in Irene, Pretoria quick and easy you can just do the following 
<inetpro> elinks -dump  -no-numbering -no-references http://bit.ly/MtvAgs
<Kilos> ah dankie
 * superfly is ready for bed
<inetpro> superfly: nee!
<Kilos> night superfly sleep tight
<inetpro> way to early for that
<Kilos> no man hes tired
<inetpro> he'll be more tired later, or tomorrow
<superfly> inetpro: I'm struggling to keep my eyes open
<inetpro> anyways, me goes for dinner
<inetpro> nice soup for the cold weather
<Kilos> lekker eet
<Mezenir> hi all
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<magespawn> Evening all
<inetpro> Maaz: lp bug 1022978
<Maaz> inetpro: lp bug 1022978 is https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022978
<inetpro> superfly: how do we teach iTwinkle to do that? ^^
<superfly> inetpro: you mean how does iTwinkle fetch Launchpad bugs?
<inetpro> superfly: ahh, I forget that he can do that
<superfly> inetpro: I wrote a plugin to do more than return just the URL :-)
<superfly> inetpro: and iTwinkle is a girl ;-)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> qp too
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> maaz is male
<Kilos> why do i have the feeling i should know itwikle
<Kilos> itwinkle
<inetpro> superfly: ok, how does she do it?
<superfly> inetpro: I wrote an Ibid plugin that uses the Launchpad API
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> Was in the linux studies channel, I think.
<Kilos> sorry didnt see you
<superfly> ohey Maaz
<magespawn> Ty
<superfly> *magespawn
<magespawn> Lol
<magespawn> Hey inetpro
<inetpro> superfly: did you feed it back to ibid?
<magespawn> You guys did seem deep in conversation.
<inetpro> magespawn: hi
<superfly> inetpro: haven't yet
<superfly> but I should
<Kilos> superfly, us first
<inetpro> superfly: so am I correct in assuming that I just enter 'bug ###' ?
<superfly> inetpro: yup
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> ok, that would be nice for ibid
<Kilos> qp ask superfly
<QP> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> grr
<inetpro> Kilos: give him a chance, he's tired :-)
<superfly> inetpro: for example: http://pastebin.com/mpY9Nrmb
<QP> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "ask superfly is <reply> Pretty please superfly me too" 1 minute and 8 seconds ago
<magespawn> Lol.
<Kilos> eish where that comes from now
<inetpro> magespawn: he's been busy building his own
<inetpro> magespawn: you been away far to often
<Kilos> ya superfly you need to go sleep. so you can attend the meeting monday night
<inetpro> lol
<superfly> inetpro: judging by the sales on his device, magespawn has been busy ;-)
 * inetpro wbb later
<inetpro> am being dragged away to play some games with the kids
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> enjoy
<charl> enjoy inetpro 
 * superfly has to dunk a kid in soapy water
<charl> i need to go have dinner
<superfly> later
<Kilos> enjoy charl 
<magespawn> Inetpro been driving over the country, and trying to some work.
<Kilos> to get or to do magespawn 
<Kilos> had another idea for you
<magespawn> do
<Kilos> you can approach the varsities and offer the recovery service'
<Kilos> or even IT help as well
<Kilos> there one in ging i think
<Kilos> dunno bout empangeni
<magespawn> Might be an idea. Would like to get some more practice first though.
<Kilos> where you gonna get so many drives to do
<Kilos> i think with the list of tools one should be able to fix any fixable drive
<magespawn> Mm, true.
<Kilos> they also often have old pcs they throw/give away after upgrading
<magespawn> But I like to try all the choices on a program first.
<Kilos> on what?
<Kilos> i mean on what to try if you dont have the drives to try on
<magespawn> Thats the thing, I would like more practice, before I go and offer it to ppl commercially.
<Kilos> ya man but where you gonna get the drives to practise on
<Kilos> you got lots/
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> methinks if one can have 2 or 3 even dedicated pcs one could make a good living just doing recoveries and repairs
<Kilos> if you get in to the rights places
<magespawn> That would have to be the way to go.
<Kilos> you should actually fone one of the pro recovery peeps and ask them to quote you on a 250g drive say
<Kilos> and ask them what the quote is for, /time/data recovered atc
<Kilos> etc
<Kilos> then we both know
<magespawn> Would also want to have a big ups so that I can keep everything running.
<magespawn> Will do.
<Kilos> whew they like 2500 for bigger ones or even more
<magespawn> Yup good game to be in.
<magespawn> But they can also do recovery of severly damaged drives, fire damage etc.
<Kilos> yes but as i say then they actually remove the disks outa the drive and put them in good drive housings
<Kilos> the actual disk doesnt often pack up unless its bad sectors
<Kilos> and to buy drives just to use the housings is beyong most peeps because they can lie there for years
<magespawn> I would have thought they would have dedicated equipment, that they could use for different drives.
<Kilos> maybe next time someone looks for work here or in the lists we should advise them to go work at one of the better recovery firms
<magespawn> Why?
<Kilos> no its like if the pc board under the drive blows you need to have another to replace it with
<Kilos> so he can come tell us how of course
<magespawn> I do have one or two, but there are so many drives, and each is different 
<Kilos> yeah has to be exactly the same drive
<Kilos> and each make is different as well as each version and size
<magespawn> I see, I think most ppl would have to sign a deceleration of non disclosure.
<Kilos> so if its a large job for a big company it will even pay to go buy the same drive to start with
<Kilos> oh ya forgot about that
<Kilos> we will figure it all out, never fear
<magespawn> Given time and us bright folks, I have no doubt.
<Kilos> haha @ bright
<Kilos> not bright just stubborn and never say die
<nuvolari> o/ g'evening
<Kilos> yo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos, magespawn 
<magespawn> Almost the same, evening nuvolari
<Kilos> long time no new peeps here
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro elinks -dump  -no-numbering -no-references http://bit.ly/MtvAgs
<Kilos> werk soos n droom
<inetpro> Kilos: ek weet 
<Kilos> baie dankie
<charl> hmm lasagna!
<charl> ok food is done
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> bye smile 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> belly full charl 
<smile> thank you Kilos :) you too
<Kilos> qp leave #ubuntu-za
<magespawn> Thats cool Kilos.
<Kilos> what
<magespawn> Telling the bot to leave.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i actually forgot her here
<Kilos> trying to get sound in Konversation
<Kilos> na better to go sleep
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Meeting monday night everyone. Be here
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Meeting monday night everyone. Be here
<magespawn> I am also out of night all.
<charl> nn
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-15
 * Kilos greets those awake
<Kilos> whew PTA peeps gonna suffer today if they go outdoors
<Kilos> wind coming straight off the snow in lesotho
 * Kilos send for some eskimo dna
<Kilos> sends
<magespawn> gc_ join ##kilos
<gc_> magespawn: I'm not your bitch
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hiya mage
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<magespawn> what the?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn>  bit of an attitude for so early in the weekend
<Kilos> rofl
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> you need to auth admin
<magespawn> gc_ leave #ubuntu-za
<gc_> magespawn: I'm not your bitch
<magespawn> gc_ die
<gc_> magespawn: I'm not going to listen to you
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> worked fine with gc but not with gc_
<Kilos> where the tail came from
<magespawn> not too sure, think I set that as the alternate nick
<magespawn> hold I know what is wrong brb
<Kilos> mine didnt give the choice
<magespawn> gc_ join ##kilos
<gc_> magespawn: Joining ##kilos
<Kilos> what was it
<magespawn> i had not identified with nickserv
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> tell me something please
<magespawn> okay
<Kilos> whats the diffs between ddr and ddr2
<Kilos> this mb can use either and 2g max for both
<Kilos> not this one the ecs
<magespawn> ddr2 is faster, and has a different pin count or arrangement if I remember correctly.
<Kilos> ya more pins. but is it just faster? thats the diffs
<magespawn> yes 
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> no worries
<Kilos> was thinking maybe the ddr would be cheaper
<magespawn> i think that you would not be able to find it at all
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> most new mb take ddr3
<Kilos> yeah so i see, they phasing out old stuff
<magespawn> yes, but if you can find someone  with old stock you can pick it really cheap.
<Kilos> when i got going here i tried 2 second hand pc /repair/upgrade shops and they charged me stacks
<Kilos> like R150 for 128m rams
<magespawn> that is made, but maybe people have worked out that it is getting scarce
<Kilos> didnt know then what ram actually did so got one at a time
<magespawn> did you keep it?
<Kilos> yeah got one in swaars p2 and one in my P3
<magespawn> so that worked out okay then
<Kilos> but this P4 struggled on 256 and only came alive when i added 1x 256 and 1 x 256
<Kilos> so have 640 here
<Kilos> this pc cant take ddrs still sdr
<Kilos> same as p3
<Kilos> so getting that ecs mb going is gonna be like a new world all over again
<Kilos> just scared it isnt linux friendly
<Kilos> have the install cd to use with winsucks though
<magespawn> it should be okay with linux
<magespawn> I have not found very many that do not work with it
<Kilos> good to hear
<Kilos> are you on a pc at work?
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> have you found the site that has ddr2 for R139
<magespawn> did not have a look
<Kilos> ah, all others wanted 250 or more
<magespawn> then it is quite a good deal
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> i am out of here for now cheers Kilos
<Kilos> cheers magespawn 
<Kilos> hi not_found and others
<not_found> hello uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> meet tomorrow night hey neil
<Kilos> are you neiloosza
<not_found> that is I ;)
<Kilos> lol welcome to out twit
<not_found> got my first android phone so it added everyone on my e-mail to twitter :p
<Kilos> ah
 * not_found is worried, his phone is smarter than he is :(
<Kilos> haha never fear i have same prob with pcs. but i control the power cord
<not_found> good to be in control :)
<Kilos> hehe
<not_found> I will be home so I have no excuse if I don't pitch up for the meeting
<Kilos> good i will remember that
<not_found> :p
<Kilos> we got all day power cuts tuesday and thursday
<Kilos> thought id mention it now before i forget
<not_found> :(
<charl> hi all
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/438/detail/
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'll remember that
<nuvolari> Kilos: naand oom
<nuvolari> Kilos, inetpro I've updated the agenda with 2 items from the last meeting that we didn't get to
<Kilos> naand nuvolari charl 
 * nuvolari skel vodacom uit
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> koud hier man
<Kilos> baie
<Kilos> lelike wind van die sneeu af
<nuvolari> joh, hier ook oom!
<Kilos> ai
<nuvolari> meh. die wind was te kwaai vandag :-/ kon nie vlieg nie :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> as dit nie vir skape oppas nie het ek heel dag innie bed gebly
<nuvolari> oom moet 'n lassie kry wat oom kan uitstuur vir die skape!
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> dan moet ek opstaan om die ding te voer anyway
<nuvolari> maar dan hoef oom darm nie buitekant te hol nie :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lassies kannie hekke oop en toe sluit nie
<inetpro> Kilos: ek dink dis tyd dat nuvolari 'n paar skape aanhou sodat hy ook bietjie vras lug kan skep
<inetpro> vars*
<nuvolari> inetpro: dis waarvoor die helikoptertjie daar is :P
<Kilos> hahaha hy kry baie met die helpkopter
<nuvolari> dan kom ek immers in die parkie
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> nuvolari: ja maar jy het so pas die verskoning gemaak van dat jy nie kon vlieg in die wind nie
<nuvolari> maar op 'n dag soos vandag sluit ek myself in, te veel wind en koue
<Kilos> dan kom hy huis toe na n uur se vlieg en se sjoe nou is ek moeg
<inetpro> jy sien
<nuvolari> lol
 * nuvolari sal die waaier voor die deur sit vir vars lug
<Kilos> jy moet gaan draf elke dag man
<Kilos> lo smile 
<nuvolari> hello smile 
<smile> hallo Kilos & nuvolari :D
<smile> :)
<Kilos> smile you know this one <3
<inetpro> smile: vir wat smile jy so breed?
<inetpro> goeienaand smile
<Kilos> haha hy is verslaaf aan die goed
<smile> inetpro: goeienaand. alles goed? :p
<smile> Kilos: yes it's a heart :)
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> alles wel dankie, net vrek koud, al moet ek self sê
<Kilos> oh do they show there by you ff thing
<smile> inetpro: wat noem jy koud? :p
<inetpro> smile: it's uncomfortably chilly in Pretoria, much colder than the norm
 * nuvolari bly eerder stil... Vrystaat booitjie wat besig is om te verkluim in Durban
<Kilos> smile we have a strong wind blowing from the snow on the drakensburg to us
<smile> inetpro: well we have lots more rain now. in two weeks we got the rain for our whole summer :|
<smile> :(
<smile> Kilos: and it makes the temperature colder? :|
<Kilos> yeah lots
<inetpro> smile: beyond any doubt
<smile> :p
<Kilos> temp would have been 21°c but was around 10°c in the wind
<smile> what? :|
<Kilos> not what, i beg your pardon
<smile> that's warm for our winter :D i would be happy with that ^^
<smile> but I understand you aren't ;)
<nuvolari> you got my pardon Kilos 
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> smile we arent thick skinned
<Kilos> ok inetpro 
<smile> Kilos: just a t shirt? :p
<Kilos> lol i have a winter shirt and track suit top and a sheepskin leather jacket on
<Kilos> + track pants and corduroys
<smile> :)
<Kilos> but still suffer inna wind
 * nuvolari looks at his shirt and jeans and realise why it's cold :P
<Kilos> lol
<smile> nuvolari: lol lol :p
<smile> can someone suggest some Afrikaanse music? :p
<nuvolari> smile: Chris Chameleon
<smile> I mean: written and song in Afrikaans
<smile> :p
<smile> nuvolari: dankie!
<Kilos> hey smile have you watched jamie uys movies
<nuvolari> smile: yeah, he's pretty good at writing good Afrikaans music (not your everyday music, but it's fun to listen)
<smile> nuvolari: I can understand it :)
<smile> Kilos: I think so.. :p but I think I've forgotten the contents ;)
<Kilos> haha forgetting at your age
<smile> well yeah :|
<Kilos> try watch beautiful people
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, it's the tech-age's fault
<nuvolari> we depend on it too much
<Kilos> a google
<nuvolari> and thus forget to use our own memory
<smile> let's google: memory loss :p
<Kilos> ya the tech age does mess with brain developement some i think
<nuvolari> what did you want to google for again?
<smile> xD
<Kilos> smile, beautiful people by jamie uys
<Kilos> lol
<smile> it's a movie? @ Kilos 
<Kilos> yes
<smile> in which language it's written? :)
<Kilos> http://www.amazon.com/Animals-Are-Beautiful-People-Jamie/dp/B00008MTY4
<Kilos> english i think
<Kilos> some of his other movies are english afrikaans
<smile> okay I understand ;)
<nuvolari> oh my word
<smile> let's download :p
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamie_Uys
<nuvolari> the youtube version of Chris' videos are a lot more different than the official CD's
<smile> Kilos: 1974 ? :p
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> great movies he made
<Kilos> funny too
<smile> I'll watch the animals video then :)
<smile> 10% done already
<nuvolari> smile: this is one of my favourites from Chris Chameleon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtJUf3qMFzk
<smile> nuvolari: I like this one :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m5PzXsejDk
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi smile, nuvolari 
<smile> hi charl :p
<nuvolari> karretjie keusenkamp, lorretjie raugh
<nuvolari> smile: ^^ nog ouer kunstenaars wat jy dalk kan like
<nuvolari> *dalk van kan hou
<nuvolari> hello charl 
<nuvolari> meer korrek: Laurika Rauch
<smile> nuvolari: brb :p
<Kilos> karieke was my tyd
<Kilos> karieka
<charl> ooh i also want such a cute maid
<Kilos> sjoe vergeet hou spel een dit
<nuvolari> charl: Chris'? yeah...
 * nuvolari wish :P
<charl> yeah !
<charl> oohh this is old music!
<nuvolari> charl: yeah... where you can still hear what they are singing! lol
<charl> if i could get a maid like that to bring me my breakfast every morning i would walk around like this the whole day: http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/191/809/me_gusta_mucho_by_megustamuchoplz-d416uqk.png
<nuvolari> lol
<charl> the alternative is this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pre0fZYbsTo
<charl> very corny but funny
<charl> in dutch they would say those are indeed "lekkere meiden" in that video
<nuvolari> wow, I'm finding all the gems on youtube
<nuvolari> it's been ages since I've heard some of these
<Kilos> yo Trixar_za you very quiet
<Trixar_za> Sorry, I'm reading up on NIALL
<Kilos> np carry on
<Trixar_za> It had a very interesting way of building up responses without relying on an existing statistical model
<Kilos> stop swearing, its sunday
<charl> lol
<charl> far too complicated talk for an otherwise relaxing sunday afternoon\
<nuvolari> Kilos: is smile learning afrikaans?
<Kilos> yeah he is quite good already
<nuvolari> ooh, he'll like thiss
<nuvolari> smile: Tussen Treine by Richard van der Westhuizen, with lyrics: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OXUpH4dy2g&feature=related
<Kilos> he wrote a chat client or modified one or something for english dutch and afrikaans
<Trixar_za> Eh, it just kept track of how often words appeared together and where in a sentence they appeared. It then built up responses using those words. Sometimes it made sense and sometimes it didn't. It's just very interesting to me :P
<Kilos> ah le daar n stasie
<charl> lol i just came off the train an hour ago
<Kilos> ah similar to chat bots Trixar_za ?
<Kilos> charl, train from where to where
<Kilos> oh ya you far away
<charl> just to a neighbouring city and back
<Kilos> oh ya nuvolari en wat van de la rey
<charl> not too far, few minutes basically
<Kilos> ah
<charl> that's a nice politically charged song that
<charl> not that i mind it
<Trixar_za> Yes, but most chat bots uses models like Markov Chains to work out which word pairs (two words that appear next to each other often) can be combined. It's more or less accurate depending on the amount of current data. That's why Google uses them too
<Kilos> its about too long ago to be politically charged still
<smile> thanks nuvolari :)
<smile> nuvolari: ja ek is besig met Afrikaans lere :p
<smile> * leer ? :p
<Trixar_za> Artificial Intelligence has become somewhat of a hobby of mine
<Trixar_za> :P
<nuvolari> smile: "Ja, ek is besig om Afriaans te leer"
<smile> dankie vir jou verbetering / korreksie :p
<charl> Trixar_za: most attempts at "artificial intelligence" resembles "artificial stupidity" more :)
<Kilos> smile, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlHqKJyo3GQ
<nuvolari> smile: no problem :) I'll do them when I can if you don't mind?
<smile> I don't mind :p
<Kilos> smile, say please do, thats how one learns
<smile> Kilos: I don't understand anymore
<smile> :p
<nuvolari> heh, looks like Kurt can't innovate anymore, now he brings in the flesh to make his videos something
<Kilos> that should have been the reply to nuvolari 
<Trixar_za> charl: I think it was Terry Pratchett that said Artificial Intelligence was easy, but for something to be truly human it needs to have Artificial Stupidity
<smile> Kilos: animals are beautiful people.avi has finished downloading :p
<charl> nuvolari: yup and it's corny
<Trixar_za> Or something along those lines
<smile> Kilos: oh, but I meant that
<smile> :p
<charl> Trixar_za: lol nice one
<smile> I'm not a native speaker of English ;)
<smile> :)
<charl> oh my goodness, i just found an even worse video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK-RihafQec
<Kilos> i dont mind is like saying suit yourself it doesnt bother me and please do is asking him to correct where you make mistakes
<smile> Kilos: I meant: is okay
<smile> :p
<Kilos> yes i know man , im also trying to help you a bit where i can
<nuvolari> lol toeter op my skoeter
<charl> oh no it gets even worse http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TLwODENX8Y
<nuvolari> laat my dink aan "Don't touch my on my studio"
<charl> oh no! oh no! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdjQ_IQMlg0
<smile> Kilos: you are very friendly
<smile> :p
<nuvolari> oh jislaaik
<Kilos> i try where i can
<nuvolari> then you get the Afrikaans music that makes an Afrikaans person being embarrased
<Trixar_za> Real stupidity beats artificial intelligence every time.
<Trixar_za> — Terry Pratchett, Hogfather
<Kilos> you coulda been my grandson
<Trixar_za> There we go
<Trixar_za> Found it
<Trixar_za> :P
<charl> i am starting to think skanky girls is a new trend in music in south africa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EjlHlLqjU8
<nuvolari> *embarrassed
<Kilos> wat nou nuvolari ?
<Kilos> oh spelling
<charl> ok time to get off youtube now :)
<nuvolari> sho, this girl is beautiful: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3MzhzMivrA&feature=related
<nuvolari> charl, last one, good one ^^
<smile> nuvolari: it's okay, but a bit old for me :p
<charl> well, at least compared to the rest, that is a big step-up
<Kilos> nuvolari, get a pic lemme see
<nuvolari> ok, byt vas oom Kilos 
<charl> that looks a lot like some of the modern european dance/house music
<charl> ok this is more like it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSJaDarAuzQ
<charl> if they could output more of that they could perhaps make it in the eurodance scene
<nuvolari> Kilos: hierso oom: http://imgbin.org/images/8770.png
<Kilos> dankie seun
<Kilos> o sy was nou die aand op tv
<nuvolari> oh?
<nuvolari> waai tiewie oom?
 * nuvolari ky baie min
<nuvolari> *kyk
<Kilos> ek weet nie. min musiek hak vas in die kop
<Kilos> meeste is oues van voor die tyd
<charl> oh no! what the **** is this?! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQVa3isBt8Y
 * charl runs away
 * nuvolari grounds charl from watching youtube
<Kilos> lol
<charl> phew no my eyeballs.. what has been seen cannot be unseen!
<Kilos> he will watch skelm
<Kilos> some of you need small caps
<Kilos> like 500m a month
<charl> this is how i feel right now: http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/221/868/cannot_be_unseen.jpg
<nuvolari> hmm. monique + snotkop is nie so goeie kombinasie in my opinie nie :P
<nuvolari> lol!
<charl> or this: http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/310/209/69f.jpg
<Kilos> haha charl musta been bad
<smile> Kilos: i'm watching the film :)
 * nuvolari falls off his chair laughing at charl
<Kilos> enjoy smile 
<charl> :)
<smile> Kilos: thanks, away for now :) watchin! :p
<charl> Maaz: tell inetpro http://imgur.com/a/ns4w8#0 http://i.imgur.com/OK8GC.jpg
<Maaz> charl: Okay, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<charl> btw, some of you might be interested in this: http://ipv6exchange.net/
<Kilos> yo zeref 
<Kilos> Squirm, you actually here or is the pc lurking for you/
<Kilos> ?
<Squirm> I am here
<Kilos> then why not say hi so we know we not alone and dont skinner bout you
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> cause then I won't see all the skinner
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> hopefully I'll be able to set up my Pi tomorrow
<Kilos> oh you have it?
<Squirm> have everything, other than a monitor with DVI input/DVI to VGA converter
<Squirm> hopefully I have the latter in the office
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> oom_koos, is it fixed? you not in and out all the time
<Kilos> or is it when everyone is at work that the connection cant handle the overload
<magespawn> Evening
<magespawn> gc_ Durban weather
<gc_> magespawn: What?
<magespawn> gc_ weather Durban
<gc_> magespawn: In La Mercy, South Africa at 7:00 PM SAST on July 15, 2012: 13°C; Humidity: 72%; Wind: NNE at 6 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 6:50 AM SAST/5:14 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 3:33 AM SAST/2:08 PM SAST
<magespawn> gc_ weather Hluhluwe
<gc_> magespawn: In , South Africa at None: 19°C; Humidity: 49%; Wind: West at 22 km/h; Conditions: ; Sunrise/set: 6:41 AM SAST/5:12 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 3:23 AM SAST/2:07 PM SAST
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Thank you gc_
<magespawn> Hi Kilos.
<Kilos> my 12.04 cd is at the post office
<Kilos> w000t
<magespawn> Cool.
<Kilos> hehe now to find someone going in to get it for me
<Kilos> magespawn, where you get the hluhluwe weather
<Kilos> they only do main cities isnt it
<magespawn> Yup that why if you look at the reply there is no town name.
<Kilos> you messed the wether guys brains there
<Kilos> lol
<smile> Kilos: I watched for 1h now :)
<Kilos> lol @ smile 
<Kilos> yo nlsthzn 
<Kilos> you found again
<smile> :D
<smile> ^^
<nlsthzn> Yup I am back and I'm using voice and not keyboard
<smile> nlsthzn: ok :D
<smile> cool ;)
<nlsthzn> Amazing technology
<Kilos> and no spelling mistakes
<Kilos> are you actuallt talking instead of typing nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Yes this is an added benefits
<smile> :)
<Kilos> sjoe
<nlsthzn> Yes I am using samsung galaxy s 3 and I'm using the google voice application
<smile> nlsthzn: that's great :)
<Kilos> oh not the pc
<nlsthzn> Mobile device smartphone
<smile> het jy gedroom, Kilos ? :p
<Kilos> van wat smile 
<smile> nee.. het jy gedroom - ja of nee :p
<nlsthzn> Google 4 Google voice perhaps there is a application
<smile> @ Kilos :)
<Kilos> nee hoekom?
<nlsthzn> An
<smile> Kilos: omdat ek dit my wonder :p
<Kilos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/add-google-voice-alerts-to-the-ubuntu-messaging-menu
<smile> :D
<smile> ^^
<nlsthzn> Cool
<Kilos> smile did you enjoy the movie
<nlsthzn> Bbl
<Kilos> k nlsthzn 
<smile> Kilos: yes :D but it's not finished yet :p but I have to take a break in order to fully enjoy it. I think you will understand :)
<Kilos> those drunk elephants and baboons
<Kilos> lol
<smile> yeah.. :D
<smile> they couldn't walk straight ahead :p
<Kilos> those marulas are a wild fruit, very lekker, and they make a liqueer with it
<Kilos> amarula
<inetpro> .
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Charl on freenode told me "tell inetpro http://imgur.com/a/ns4w8#0 http://i.imgur.com/OK8GC.jpg" 1 hour, 6 minutes and 38 seconds ago
<smile> Kilos: you like the liqueer? :p
<inetpro> hmm...
<charl> oh yes amarula is very nice
<charl> especially in coffee
<charl> make it an irish coffee
<Kilos> very nice but i dont drink anymore for maybe 30 years or more
<inetpro> good evenin charl
<charl> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> charl: hoe's your grandma doing?
<inetpro> Kilos: hi
<magespawn> Hi inetpro, charl, smile
<charl> inetpro: under the circumstances, she's doing well, at least she's stable
<smile> hi magespawn :)
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Amarula in Pedro.
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<Kilos> magespawn, http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/index.asp
<Kilos> setup your own
<inetpro> charl: that's good to know
<charl> ah, a dom pedro
<Kilos> got that from the pro so sue him if you cant
<inetpro> Kilos: how can you say that?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> enjoyed that
<magespawn> Try iweathar.co.za
<Kilos> he gave me a better one for pretoria
<magespawn> They have a station at the Hluhluwe airfield in town.
<magespawn> Give live readings
<inetpro> Weather Underground Stations in South Africa http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/ListStations.asp?selectedCountry=South+Africa
<Kilos> modify this to suit that station
<inetpro> magespawn: start your own station
<Kilos> elinks -dump  -no-numbering -no-references http://bit.ly/MtvAgs
<magespawn> The one on the senekal farm in mkuze is about the closest on that sight.
<magespawn> Site
<Kilos> there you go set it up for there
<inetpro> interesting map that shows the current wind chill http://www.wunderground.com/maps/af/WindChill.html
<magespawn> This is for Hluhluwe http://iweathar.co.za/display.php?s_id=79
<Kilos> goosie how many followers @ubuntuza
<Kilos> just around 20 or so hey
<magespawn> Any idea how much that would cost?
<inetpro> Kilos: 25 Followers
<Kilos> ok i will mail as well tomorrow
<inetpro> magespawn: last time I checked it was around $250 or somewhere there
<inetpro> but I guess it varies
<Kilos> want a nice attendance at the meeting
<inetpro> I'm not sure whether you can get the stuff locally
<Kilos> weather isnt that important unless you a fisherman
<inetpro> Kilos: or you're flying
<magespawn> From the other site you can but a lot more expensive than that.
<Kilos> inetpro, ?
<magespawn> Or it is really bad.
<magespawn> Planes, helicopters.
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> like nuvo
<Kilos> good pilots fly in any weather
<Kilos> just use a weather sock
<magespawn> I thought you could fish in any weather. Except lightning.
<Kilos> yeah you can but its miseable
<Kilos> and fish dont bite at certain times. think barometric pressue affects them i think
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> cheers smile
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> Cheers smile
<smile> thanks, see ya the day after tomorrow :)
<Kilos> k
<magespawn> Okay that is just wrong. Wonder what went wrong this time.
<Kilos> what now?
<magespawn> Okay so not a power failure then, gc_
<gc_> magespawn: Excuse me?
<magespawn> gc_ left and came back
<gc_> magespawn: Sorry...
<magespawn> gc_ be quite
<gc_> magespawn: Sorry...
<Kilos> internet connection
<magespawn> Mm
<Kilos> back too fast
<Kilos> she cant reboot aotu can she
<magespawn> Yeah so not power.
<Kilos> auto
<Kilos> telkom lines
<magespawn> The pc can but have not yet added ibid to the start up
<Kilos> or equipment in the exchange
<magespawn> gc_ coffee for everyone
<gc_> magespawn: Sorry...
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> gc_ coffee on for everyone
<gc_> magespawn: Sorry...
<magespawn> gc_ coffee on 
 * gc_ puts the kettle on
<Kilos> gc_, coffee please
<gc_> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> inetpro, coffee time
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> yo superfly  you sneaked in
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> by gc_  man
<inetpro> gc_: coffee please
<gc_> inetpro: Sure
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel met my volk
<inetpro> Kilos: I think we should limit the sue of other bots in the channel
<inetpro> the use*
<inetpro> magespawn: ^^
<gc_> Coffee's ready for magespawn, Kilos and inetpro!
<inetpro> yikes, my fingers are cold or something
<Kilos> gc ty
<gc_> It's a pleasure to serve humans Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont fight mage inetpro hes posting me a cpu
<magespawn> Sure no problem, was just as a stand in when Maaz was away on holiday, and as a bit of new learning
<Kilos> i will be offline tuesday and thursday up to maybe 1800 due to power cuts
<Kilos> magespawn, you can put her by me if you want
<magespawn> Wow, so you going to be in a previously lit area.
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm not fighting magespawn at all
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek terg man
<inetpro> ja ja
<Kilos> i dunno what they doing this time magespawn 
 * magespawn puts on the boxing gloves
<superfly> ohi Kilos
<Kilos> na he bigger but i have more experience
<magespawn> Lol
<Kilos> and know more dirty tricks
<superfly> hi magespawn
<superfly> and inetpro
<magespawn> Hey superfly
<inetpro> magespawn: 1. the coming and going of the bot can be very irritating, 2 the bot is doing exactly the same as Maaz, or almost 
<Kilos> all godd superfly 
<inetpro> hi superfly
<inetpro> when you host the bot it must be stable
<superfly> Kilos: yes, just busy as usual
<magespawn> Cool. I understand.
<inetpro> in fact I'm not in favor of us moving away from Maaz on cocooncrash's server
<Kilos> sjoe good
<magespawn> gc_ leave #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> not too tired again
<inetpro> that is unless he really doesn't want to host it anymore
 * inetpro just thought I'd open the topic before tomorrows meeting so long 
<Kilos> inetpro, does he have to pay to host maaz there?
<magespawn> gc_ is just on my pc in the shop, would not be a good idea to use her as the main one.
<Kilos> thats a very stable host mostly
<Kilos> inetpro, ?
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm not sure what is arrangement is but at least we're not paying anything
<Kilos> maybe we just ask him for admin rights for you
<Kilos> if its finances or time thats his prob then we can rethink
<inetpro> Kilos: heh! Systems administration rule #1: Trust nobody
<Kilos> if time is just admin needed
<inetpro> I'm not sure he would be keen to let anybody admin his box for hm
<Kilos> oh you mean the admin to maaz
<Kilos> i dunno what it actually meant by the data dump
<inetpro> that is why he would much rather give up hosting it, in which case he is willing to give us a copy of the db
<magespawn> Can you not just admin Maaz?
<Kilos> and another host for maaz
<Kilos> oh because of the admin inetpro ?
<Kilos> the bniggest prob i see with maaz is getting permissions for every meet otherwise he be kiff
<Kilos> wb not_found 
<inetpro> meeting admin has been sorted
<not_found> hello again uncle Kilos 
<magespawn> I thought it was possible to add an admin just to the ibid setup
<inetpro> not_found: you seem lost
<Kilos> oh is that sorted without looking for it anymore inetpro ?
<not_found> not really inetpro ... I am right ... oh dear!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro, if you have permissions then all is good
<tumbleweed> an admin can grant admin rights to other people
<tumbleweed> there are a bunch of different rights, some of them are fairly safe to give out
<inetpro> Maaz: permissions
<Maaz> inetpro: Permissions: chairmeeting
<tumbleweed> others essentially let people execute arbitrary code on the bot's host
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't have full admin, just chairmeeting, which is enough for the meetings, and I'm not the only with that right
<Kilos> then all is good inetpro we can delete that agenda item
<Kilos> thanks tumbleweed 
<Kilos> methinks its just meetings we have to worry about
<inetpro> Kilos: I still think it's worth talking about it, but perhaps more here than in the meeting
<Kilos> and coffee
<inetpro> unless someone really comes with a good offer in the meeting
<Kilos> tumbleweed, do you know what this is all about
<tumbleweed> no
<inetpro> tumbleweed: would you be willing to host Maaz?
 * tumbleweed just sat down at Atlanta airport and noticed discussion about ibid admin
<Kilos> the crash kid said we can host maaz somewhere else and he will give a data dump
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> superfly: would you be willing to host Maaz?
<Kilos> we dunno if he wants to get rid of the responsibility or not
 * tumbleweed is already hosting one ibid on my server, but yes I could take on Maaz. I'd prefer it if someone else did, though
<inetpro> I'm sure cocooncrash would continue hosting if we choose not to move
<inetpro> cocooncrash: what do you say about that?
<inetpro> surely cocooncrash never sleeps?
<Kilos> no man hes married now
<inetpro> ahh :-)
<Kilos> sleeps lots
<Kilos> and its 6 am there
<magespawn> That does not mean he sleeps though.
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> ok, so tumbleweed is our plan B or C if push comes to shove
<inetpro> tumbleweed: thanks, that is good to know
<tumbleweed> what's the problem with cocooncrash hosting it?
<Kilos> yeah we just need to hear from cocoon and here what he would prefer methinks
<tumbleweed> is he too inactive?
<Kilos> tumbleweed, it all started when i aske d him if he can do the upgrade you sorted
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I'm sure it's just a matter of him feeling a bit disconnected at this stage, but that is just my humble opinion
<tumbleweed> makes sense
<Kilos> he said ok when he has time but we can have maaz with data dump if we have a host
 * tumbleweed doesn't hang around here all day, either. So there are more active people who may be better admins than me
<Kilos> its only for meetings that we needed anything different from maaz than coffee and googling
<tumbleweed> :)
<Kilos> so admin is minimal
<magespawn> To get admin and host in one person might be difficult
<magespawn> And very active.
<inetpro> it would be nice to have a #ubuntu-za VPS with a few responsible admins
<Kilos> thats actually more important inetpro 
<Kilos> what happened about the host for server
<magespawn> VPS?
<inetpro> virtual private server
<tumbleweed> so, ubuntu-za currently has things hosted on CLUG's VM
<tumbleweed> (where things = our website)
<tumbleweed> the VM is a small xen instance donated by frogfoot
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I think that is superfly's VPS
<tumbleweed> no, it's CLUGs
<inetpro> ah, ok
<tumbleweed> but it doesn't have enough RAM to run an ibid too
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> tumbleweed: for interest sake, how much RAM is needed?
<inetpro> oh and how much does the CLUG instance have?
<tumbleweed> 256M. Running apache+PHP and mysql
<inetpro> perhaps they can start another xen instance with enough RAM for ibid for us?
<tumbleweed> I don't think they will. IIRC we asked for the ubuntu-za website and they said no
<tumbleweed> so, that's why it's shared with clug
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<magespawn> Do they host the actual machine?
<tumbleweed> something like an IRC bot is probably easier to host on someone's personal machine
<magespawn> Just the connection and electricity issues.
<inetpro> magespawn: and the sysadmin issues
<inetpro> time and effort
<inetpro> although that can be very minimal when everything just works
<inetpro> perfect world
<magespawn> Well I would not be worried about that with mine as long as it was the regular guys in here.
<Kilos> inetpro, what sysadmin is involved with a bot
<tumbleweed> not much
<inetpro> tumbleweed: what are the risks?
<Kilos> methinks the biggest thing needed with a bot is permanent connection
<tumbleweed> it's fairly likely that there are security bugs in ibid that allow people to do random things on the machine hosting it
<tumbleweed> that said, I host tibid on my bare server, quite happily
<tumbleweed> but I probably should confine it to a container
<magespawn> I saw something about a company doing VPS that had some sort of special for ibid, if i remember correctly.
<tumbleweed> that would be suprising, I didn't know Ibid had many users
<magespawn> I will see if I can find it again.
<inetpro> let's wait and see what cocooncrash says and perhaps also get some feedback from superfly, not sure who else would want to say something about it
<inetpro> magespawn: was that not about hosting quassel?
<inetpro> perhaps charl?
<magespawn> Ahhh yes that was it, quassel.
<magespawn> My mistake, sorry.
<superfly> I host an Ibid instance on my VPS
<superfly> No security issues that I know of, or have seen
 * tumbleweed used to host tibid on my desktop, running as my user
<tumbleweed> ah, the good days :)
<inetpro> I would love it if we could get a official #ubuntu-za VPS
<magespawn> How much do they cost?
<tumbleweed> in that case, we need to figure out how we want to fund it
<inetpro> tumbleweed: true
<tumbleweed> (btw, be careful, some VM providers use a hosting facility in atlanta that doesn't allow anything IRC related)
<inetpro> also true
<magespawn> How much do they cost?
<inetpro> I guess a personal server is best case scenario for now
<bakuman> Thrust isnt too expensive
<Kilos> please explain to me what is wrong with the way things are working now
<inetpro> Kilos: nothing
<tumbleweed> we want cocooncrash to do things that he dosen't have time to do right now?
<Kilos> so whats with servers
<bakuman> there are too many old people, like you Kilos :P
<inetpro> Kilos: just the can of worms you opened with the hosting of Maaz :-)
<Kilos> thats only maaz not ubuntu-za
<Kilos> lol
<tumbleweed> maaz is a fairly useful service for ubuntu-za
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> Kilos: lot's of knowledge you taught that guy in there
<Kilos> si i suggest if hosting maaz isnt a prob for crash then keep it as is
<magespawn> Vps would be about R150 - R300.
<Kilos> bakuman, ill get maaz to swear at you
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> once of magespawn ?
<bakuman> that would be really mean :(
<Kilos>  because maaz like this ballie
<Kilos> likes
 * bakuman will run his own bot and he will battle maaz, Battle Bots!!!
<Kilos> we got more
<Kilos> backup gc and qp
<magespawn> No per month Kilos.
<Kilos> no man then stay as we are
<magespawn> Make a bot channel, lol.
<Kilos> we arent paying now are we? inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: nope
<Kilos> so then whats up you okes
<inetpro> lol
<tumbleweed> magespawn: stick your nose into #ibid on irc.atrum.org some time, and say "bot: hi"
<magespawn> More control and freedom, also ppl are doing #ubuntu-za a favour.
<magespawn> Bot channel? Cool.
<Maaz> magespawn: What?
<bakuman> thrust is about  R70 a month for a small VPS
<Kilos> yes magespawn but what cant we do here that a vps thingie will provide
<superfly> Kilos, inetpro: I don't see much of a problem with the current setup
<Kilos> nope nor do i superfly 
<Kilos> old saying
<Kilos> Leave well enough alone
<inetpro> superfly: so you suggest removing the point from the agenda?
<Kilos> tumbleweed, question please
<superfly> inetpro: unless it becomes a problem, yes.
<inetpro> ok, Kilos go delete
<tumbleweed> Kilos: yeah?
<Kilos> can one make the daily build for maverick stop as is
<Kilos> as in no more daily
<tumbleweed> it hasn't built since maverick was removed from the archive
<tumbleweed> I could delete the old packages, if that's what you are asking
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, I'll do it
<Kilos> the last job you did is enough till unforseen probs occur
<Kilos> im not sure what i mean myself. but to stop more builds adding on from now on because its fine as is
<tumbleweed> there won't be any more builds for maverick
<Kilos> i mean after the upgrade of old ibid tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> but lucid will keep building whenever things change, because that's the purpose of the PPA
<Kilos> so if we upgrade maaz then he will be stable on 2
<Kilos> as my bot is and magespawn s
<Kilos> oh ya i mean lucid sorry
<tumbleweed> we should do an ibid release. People shouldn't have to run the latest trunk
<inetpro> Kilos: you'll be happy to know that the point has been removed from the agenda
<Kilos> like you last upgrade for lucid can stop there and no more after
<Kilos> lol inetpro ty
<magespawn> I am out of here night all.
<Kilos> basically i think it means making the ppa not a ppa anymore doesnt it
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<inetpro> it's a pleasure to serve humans Kilos
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> magespawn: good night
<Kilos> where he went now
<Kilos> tumbles i mean
 * tumbleweed is here
<tumbleweed> was just distracted
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> can we upgrade maaz and then stop the ppa right there tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> yes, you could
<Kilos> thats where we need the crash kid hey?
<Kilos> by me i have all updates off
 * tumbleweed wouldn't be suprised to see our upgrade scripts blow up, though :)
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> my head is too flat for all this stuff
<Kilos> does upgrading lucids ibid affect all the later releases
<tumbleweed> sorry, not understanding the question
<Kilos> oh i mean did the ppa for ibid affect more than just the lucid version
<tumbleweed> the ppa provides packages for all supported releases
<charl> inetpro: hi sorry only saw your mention now
<charl> not sure what the thread was about, something relating to ibid?
<Kilos> ok now if we do the update for maaz now, then he will be stable and working and wont need later updates or does he get them automartically
<tumbleweed> you'll be running the current development version of the code.
<inetpro> charl: yep, we where discussing possible scenarios of moving Maaz to another host
<Kilos> so its safe to update maaz then
<charl> ah i see, ok
<inetpro> but I believe that it should not be necessary
<inetpro> it's generally been very stable and cocooncrash has been doing us a massive favor so far
<Kilos> yes
<tumbleweed> Kilos: fairly safe. I'm running that code on tibid and it hasn't blown up
<tumbleweed> but no guarantees
<inetpro> I don't think there are any pressing needs to upgrade Maaz to the latest version
<Kilos> nope no pressing need at all
<inetpro> and I suggest that we leave that decision to cocooncrash
<Kilos> agreed
<Kilos> lets attack noddy next
<inetpro> hehe
<Kilos> lol
 * tumbleweed is going to wander off to his gate now
<inetpro> tumbleweed: thanks for your time
<Kilos> fly safe tumbleweed thank you
<inetpro> and have a safe flight
 * Kilos cries
<charl> ciao tumbleweed, all the best
<Kilos> no more can of worms
<tumbleweed> thanks all
<Kilos> inetpro, what would be in maaz's data dump?
<inetpro> Kilos: think of all the training you gave him
<Kilos> is that all
<Kilos> coupla kB's
<cocooncrash> inetpro: I don't mind hosting Maaz, I just don't have the time to deal with trunk breakages
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... not only you
<inetpro> cocooncrash: that says it all, thanks
<Kilos> please cocooncrash will you keep on doing itmfor us
<cocooncrash> Which is why I keep Maaz on the stable branch
<Kilos> we are scared if maaz moves we lose you too
<inetpro> Kilos: yes he will keep doing it
<Kilos> w00t
<inetpro> Kilos: and he will upgrade Maaz when he and tumbleweed and all the other developers have released a proper next release
<cocooncrash> Kilos, inetpro: superfly and drubin have full admin permissions on the bot and can grant permission to other people
<cocooncrash> If you want me to give full permission to some other people just let me know
<inetpro> cocooncrash: wow! 
<Kilos> nope thats fine ty cocooncrash 
<inetpro> cocooncrash: thanks for that
<Kilos> but drubin has faded from here
<cocooncrash> inetpro: np, it's been like that for ages
<Kilos> dunno when he will have time to visit again
 * superfly is always here and doesn't see that changing any time soon
 * inetpro should scan his memory for faulty bits
<Kilos> ty superfly and inetpro with the missing bits
<Kilos> corrupt bits
<Kilos> old age
<inetpro> heh, probably quite a number of those :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Meeting tomorrow night at 19.30 guys. Be here
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Meeting tomorrow night at 19.30 guys. Be here
<inetpro> Kilos: we know! :-)
<inetpro> go announce that on the ML
<Kilos> oh thought it might be in the missing bits
<Kilos> tomorrow
<Kilos> you guys are lucky i didnt come here before the head
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight and be rested for tomorrow
<inetpro> cocooncrash: may you a blessed Sunday
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Thanks :)
 * inetpro goes to recharge his batteries
<inetpro> good night everyone
<charl> nn inetpro
<charl> nn
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-08
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning Squirm and all others
<kbmonkey> morning
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> just popping in to say hi
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> have a great day
<kbmonkey> it is my irc bday today lol
<Kilos> how many years
<Kilos> hb
<kbmonkey> 3
<Kilos> how you find when you joined
<kbmonkey> you msg nickserv info
<kbmonkey> msg nickserv info kilos
<Kilos>  34 weeks, 3 days, before you
<Kilos> im a bally
<kbmonkey> your 4th is coming up in a few 18 weeks or so
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> does irc tell you when it is or you gotta check yourself
<kbmonkey> no I just checked myself
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> this is not facebook :p
<kbmonkey> kekeke
<Kilos> eish thank heavens
<kbmonkey> okay I must go, at work.. morning meetings soon.
<Kilos> enjoy
<kbmonkey> yeah, right :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> kekeke
<kbmonkey> I'd rather be changing my oil filter than sit in  a room with suits ;)
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> at least the oil smells better!
<kbmonkey> we will see if this auto away script works. so good day to you sir Kilos 
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos-> oh my
<Kilos-> hit a hange
<Kilos-> hang
<magespawn> happens to all sooner or later
<magespawn> is the router and the dongle working together now?
<Kilos-> nope
<magespawn> bleeg
<Kilos-> trying to get that working is a pain so i gave up
<Kilos-> pity one cant install sakis3g on the router
<magespawn> what router was it again?
<Kilos-> billion 7300nx
<Kilos-> i have the book
<Kilos-> and looked many sites about sharing but they all wanna share to cell phone or 3g on the router not let the pc be the gateway
<magespawn> i still the default gateway has to be set on the router so that it can let the reat of the network know
<magespawn> ^think
<magespawn> s/reat/rest
<Kilos-> maybe later in week ill try again, not hot head day
<magespawn> cool beans
<magespawn> i'll chip in if i am around
<Kilos-> ty magespawn hows things your side
<magespawn> not bad, recovered from sinuses infection last week, bit cool but nice
<Kilos-> ah
<Kilos-> i go feed sheep
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi JoTraGo 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<jac19> good morning people
<Kilos> morning jac19 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi trender 
<trender> yo
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> im switching to kde
<Xethron> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> using sudo fsck.ext4 -cDfty -C 0 /dev/sdb1
<Kilos>  from maverick to check for bad blocks on unity drive
<Kilos> sudo badblocks -v /dev/sdb1
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-install.blogspot.com/2010/12/bad-blocks-on-harddisk.html
<Kilos> Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found.
<Kilos> so why does unity go super slow everytime i open a folder or file
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> looks like something fixed it
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> magespawn, this might help server peeps Advanced Web Statistics (AWStats)  awstats in the repos
<magespawn> ty Kilos 
<Kilos> yw
<superfly> awstats is the nicest web stats software I've found
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<superfly> really pretty
<theblazehen> hi superfly
<superfly> (i think it's awstats I'm thinking of)
<superfly> hi theblazehen
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> thats good superfly  i found it by chance in synaptic
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi mage
<Kilos> spawn too
<Kilos> remastersys has its weaknesses as well
<Kilos> after apt-get upgrades and aptitude upgrade i reinstall everything from synaptic and it downloaded another 80 megs about
<magespawn> Kilos: you spend your time going through synaptic?
<Kilos> all day
<Kilos> just finished reinstalling everything
<Kilos> also read some stuff i didnt have installed like awstats
<Kilos> sounds like a good tool
<magespawn> will be useful if you are running a website or web based software
<Kilos> ah
 * Kilos thinks an early night is in order after a hard day at the office
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile4ever> Good night! :)
<kbmonkey> hello!
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hello superfly 
<kbmonkey> man, I can barely open any web page tonight. 
<kbmonkey> I think I should quit trying and hit some Python XD
<superfly> Python is always a good option ;-)
<Squirm> yeah, my internet does seem a little down
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-09
<Kilos> hi superfly Vince-0 and others
<Vince-0> hi
<Kilos> hi tonberryE352 
<tonberryE352> hello
<Kilos> i go sort sheeps
<mazal> Morning everyone
<magespawn> good morning all
<superfly> morning magespawn, mazal, Kilos, tonberryE352, Vince-0
<superfly> (did I miss anyone?)
<Vince-0> everyone is afk
<Vince-0> oh, and it's only Tuesday
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> mazal, did you look at awstats
<magespawn> hey hey its Tuesday
<Kilos> morning magespawn 
<mazal> Nee oom , kry nie kans nie , bk besig hier
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Sal nou nou loer
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<mazal> Kilos, I see it is a web server analyzer. And I remember it. Used it way back sometime. Why you want me to look at it ?
<mazal> Gives stats of your traffic and visitors etc.
<Kilos> i found it in the repos and it looked good for server okeys
<mazal> Yeah I think I should give it a go sometime again
<mazal> Was waaaaaayyyyy back when I had Fedora servers. Can't even remember how to configure it lol
<Kilos> the fly said it a good tool
<mazal> It is
<mazal> Tells many things , even which pages have been visited the most , which hours most active etc.
<Kilos> is a web server only for servers on the internet or on lans as well
<mazal> Mine would probably read 90% faults register , 10% ip register , 10 asset register hehehe
<mazal> Lans as well , all 3 mine is for lan
<superfly> hi Squirm
<mazal> It has an intranet web page , fault reporting system , as well as various front ends for me and barry's databases
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> LAMP has many uses :)
<mazal> And while we were at it we sommer added samba and made a little backup system for every user to store his/her files
<Kilos> cool
<mazal> And we distribute av updates via it as well
<mazal> As you know , at work we have to battle with windoooooze. And I probably are allowed to say it , but the work's av is just to unreliable. So we had to make another plan
<mazal> And for all these things we chose ubuntu servers
<mazal> are not allowed even , sigh , and the terrible typing continues
<Kilos> hehe my win 7 is very stable
<Kilos> never gets to see the internet haha
<Squirm> hey superfly, mazal 
<mazal> Lo Squirm 
<Kilos> i have a weird question
<mazal> o.....k
<mazal> Let's hear
<Kilos> i have a dvdrom that can boot and install win7 but wont boot from ubuntu
<mazal> How do you mean "from ubuntu"
<Kilos> gigabyte dvdrom
<Kilos> cant boot from ubuntu cds
<Kilos> or dvds
<superfly> Kilos: are the DVDs or CDs set up to be bootable?
<mazal> Does another Linux live cd boot like parted magic for example ?
<Kilos> yessir its my 12.04.2 and remastersys dvd and cd
<Kilos> can lemme try others
<Kilos> nope with parted magic as well it stands a while on boot from cd then goes to the hdd
<Kilos> flashes the dvdrom light a few times then goes past to the drive
<Kilos> if i put my cdrom in there it works
<Kilos> ive tried the master slave strap things all over as well
<Kilos> its like the bios dont wanna see linux cds
<mazal> Strange that. I have no idea sorry
<Kilos> np
<mazal> Can't you boot from usb and do what you need that way ?
<Kilos> i havent tried but i first wanna try figure out why the dvdrom does that
<magespawn> okay that was wierd
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> might be the disk itself 
<Kilos> what disk?
<Kilos> drive has 12.04 on
<Kilos> but they battle with nm so i wanted to use the remastersys dvd which i know works because i used it here
<Symmetria> sup 
<Kilos> fixed Symmetria ?
<Squirm> lo Symmetria 
<Kilos> you came home to fix it
<Symmetria> huh? 
<Symmetria> is what fixed ;p
<Kilos> you crashed your home pc member
<Symmetria> Im sitting at the equator looking out over paradise ;p if anything is broken I havent noticed or cared :)
<Kilos> you been offline for a week about
<Symmetria> oh haha yeah I forgot about that ;p hard to give a damn where I am right now
<Symmetria> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/969678_10151646943460528_386332367_n.jpg
<Symmetria> check out the cool spider!
<Kilos> spiders are all made for splatting
<Symmetria> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/998711_10151645230755528_1369961849_n.jpg <=== lol and I took that one yesterday
<Symmetria> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/599593_10151643368035528_134081038_n.jpg <=== but thats the actual view from my holiday hotel room :)
<Kilos> whats with the holiday you have sorted afrinic yet
<Symmetria> lol I keep trying but I got to the point where I said screw it and needed to just escape for a while
<Symmetria> and if the whole world burns while Im sitting in paradise, well, I'd find it card to care right now ;p
<Kilos> excuses
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<magespawn> the first photo is a golden/garden orb variety spider, probable the female and male, the female is the big one
<magespawn> looks like Zanzibar? Symmetria?
<Symmetria> magespawn Watamu, Kenya
<Symmetria> 80 kilometers north of Mombasa 
<Symmetria> how poisonous is that spider?
<magespawn> not at all
<magespawn> well not to you anyway
<magespawn> painful bite, but that is just because of their size
<magespawn> might be dangerous if you are allergic to the venom
<Symmetria> its still kinda cool looking
<Kilos> hi nocware 
<nocware> hey, morning everyone.
<nocware> kilos
<magespawn> their webs are the favorite of some species of sunbird for building their nests
<magespawn> very strong
<magespawn> Symmetria: how is the travel in that region generally? safe? friendly?
<Kilos> wbb, gonna install boot-repair and run it but need to disconnect 2 drives first
<Kilos> whew magespawn 42 onna week day
<Kilos> and not even a meeting
<Kilos> Banlam, bakuman are you guys still alive?
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> oh and good morning Kilos
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<inetpro> I'm alive 
<Kilos> als gut?
<Kilos> we wonder at times
<inetpro> :-)
 * mazal munches on a sarmy
<Kilos> uh oh
<mazal> oh boy
<mazal> Wassie ekkie , het net 'n brooidtjie gekou 
<Kilos> inetpro, you caused that net split hey?
<Kilos> naughty
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> Nice turn out hey
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> Kilos: me?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> dunno what happened to that meatpc guy
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> What's a meatpc ?
<Kilos> its a new guy that joined here last week
<Kilos> web designer or something
<mazal> ah ok
<Kilos> uses ubuntu and sucks
<mazal> Everybody sucked at some stage
<Kilos> theres a few guys that just dont come back
<Kilos> maybe i chase them
<mazal> Is because they do it wrong
<mazal> There is a right way and a wrong way of converting
<Kilos> meatpc said he was an old irc guy
<mazal> Oh hehehe , I was refering to from ms to linux
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<mazal> Morning charl 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi mazal 
<magespawn> hi charl
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Maaz large please
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<charl> how's it going with you folks
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Done
<mazal> Good thanx and you ?
<magespawn> Maaz large please
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<magespawn> Maaz large 
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you magespawn
<Kilos> no please magespawn 
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> bit slow on the uptake this morning
<magespawn> all good charl
<charl> :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl, Kilos and magespawn!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> howdy Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> hello all
<mazal> Lo ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<mazal> Have anybody done efiling yet ? Does the new sars website work with firefox ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i installed the android app, looks promising
<Kilos> which one ThatGraemeGuy ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> sars efiling app
<Kilos> just an app in here or the full adroid os
<Kilos> oh
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: I used it last year
<mazal> I have a strange thing I want to do
<mazal> USB stick , fat32 , Must be read-only until I change it to writable. Must be fully read only that no fungus can climb on it. Must be accessible on both Ubuntu and Win
<mazal> Any ideas ?
<tonberryE352> read only fat32 on windows?
<mazal> Yep
<tonberryE352> can windows mount things read only?
<mazal> Don't want Windoz's virusses getting onto it
<tonberryE352> sd card with a usb converter
<tonberryE352> lock the card
<mazal> But a software solution that locks it won't work as I must be able to work on Ubuntu with it as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think your only option there is a hardware switch
<ThatGraemeGuy> sd cards have them, not sure about usb flash drives
<tonberryE352> old usb flash drives had those switches
<tonberryE352> 256mb era
<mazal> Yeah I remember those old ones , but seemed to have died out
<mazal> tonberryE352, so if I understand correctly , I don't use a usb stick at all , but an sd card instead with a converter for the card ?
<tonberryE352> yes
<mazal> K thanx , will look into that
<mazal> How scarce are those converters ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> not scarce at all
<mazal> cool
<mazal> And ubuntu sees it easily ?
<tonberryE352> haven't seen any that don't work
<mazal> K , thanx
<mazal> Enjoy your evening everyone
<mazal> bye
<Symmetria> mannnnn
<Symmetria> I went fishing earlier and didnt take my camera on the boat cause I didnt want it to get damaged
<Symmetria> and for the first time in my life I caught something ;p
<Symmetria> haha stupid catch and release rules though, have to weigh, tag and release 
<Symmetria> but it took 5 of us to pull that thing in holy hell it was huge
<magespawn> later all home time
<Kilos> hi Dreen 
<Dreen> Hile fellow Ubuntuans!
<Kilos> hehe who are you?
<Dreen> meatpc from Sunday
<Kilos> aha wb
<Kilos> thought you forgot about us
<Dreen> ADSL was not cooperating last night
<Kilos> eish
<Dreen> looking good so far though...
<Kilos> early reminder, we have our monthly loco meeting here on monday evening hey?
<Kilos> no ?
<Dreen> is that a question or a statement? lol
<Dreen> supper time!
<Kilos> enjoy
<Dreen> *gone*
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> adsl dont like meat, it blocks the tubes
<Kilos> wb Dreen 
<Kilos> inetpro, dont forget this week. G+ and twit place meeting posts for monday night is your job hey
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn sorry was busy working with iptables again
<Kilos> ha another idea
<Kilos> had
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> and smile4ever 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Dreen> what you doing with iptables?
<Kilos> i trying to get a second pc to share the 3g connection here
<Kilos> got it working once before but missing something here
<Dreen> sounds interesting!
<Kilos> took weeks to get it right back on maverick
<Kilos> now ive forgotten what i did or saved wrong instructions
<Kilos> serious business masquerading
<Kilos> then the bigger job comes making a wifi router on second pc also share this ones 3g
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yo charl 
<Kilos> hi drubin wb. how are you?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> your connection still not good meatpc 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hey Kilos :p
<Kilos> when are you leaving Cantide ?
<Cantide> Kilos, i don't know yet
<Cantide> why? 'o'
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> i'm pushing for mid-August
<Cantide> but i don't know if i will make it
<Kilos> why?
<Cantide> documents taking too long
<Kilos> eish
<Cantide> but i've booked my flight to Pretoria already '-'v
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> not jhb?
<Cantide> kak expensive -.-
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> well, OR Thambo
<Cantide> but i will stay in benoni and drive up to pretoria
<Kilos> ya thats jhb side
<Cantide> yup
<Kilos> oh
<Cantide> but i mean i'm going there to go to Pretoria, even though I'm flying to OR Thambo
<Kilos> stay in durbs as long as possible its cold here
<smile4ever> :D
<smile4ever> www.bit.ly/wikilistdev
<smile4ever> thumbs up :)
<Kilos> where is ubuntu?
<smile4ever> under debian
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<Cantide> Kilos, lol
<Cantide> i have warm clothes, so i'll be fine :)
<Kilos> thats like putting a ferrari under bridgestone
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> durbans winter clothes are pta's summer clothes
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<smile4ever> Kilos: debian and ubuntu are using deb, so that's the same for packages :)
<Kilos> ok ill take your word for it smile4ever 
<smile4ever> great :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> keep up the good work lad
<Cantide> Kilos, winter clothes from Korea - it was minus 20 at one place i went to
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> you like a penguin
<smile4ever> I added installation instructions for Ubuntu in the Quick Manual :)
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> lol
<smile4ever> gambas3 ppa can be helpful :)
<smile4ever> I have to go
<smile4ever> good night!
<Kilos> sleep tight smile4ever 
<smile4ever> thanks
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  dont forget meeting monday evening hey
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see ya morrow
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-10
<Kilos> hi mazal and others
<mazal> More oom Kilos 
<mazal> Do you guys know if Kubuntu shares the same support and release cycle as main Ubuntu , or can point me in the right direction with a link. IE , is Kubuntu also only supported for 9 months now ?
<Kilos> kubuntu uses all the ubuntu stuff and more from same repos
<mazal> So also 9 months support only ?
<Kilos> i spose so thats why im staying 12.04 for now
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<mazal> Found this on their wiki:
<mazal> Raring Ringtail
<mazal> 	
<mazal> 13.04
<mazal> 	
<mazal> April 25, 2013
<mazal> 	
<mazal> Supported until January 2014
<mazal> To be Released
<mazal> 	
<mazal> Version
<mazal> 	
<mazal> Release Schedule
<mazal> 	
<mazal> Support Date
<mazal> Saucy Salamander
<mazal> 	
<mazal> 13.10
<mazal> 	
<mazal> October 17, 2013
<mazal> 	
<mazal> Supported until July 2014
<mazal> Oh sorry sorry guys , didn't know it will paste it that badly.
<mazal> So yes , that confirms it , 6 months
<mazal> Ag , 9months even
<Kilos> thats fine if you want to keep growing with each release
<Kilos> with no data cap theres no prob
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> all has left, its just us 3 now
<magespawn> still sitting at around 40 lurjers though
<magespawn> lurkers
<mazal> Morning magespawn 
<magespawn> hi mazal
<mazal> Kilos, this October I'm gonna do online upgrade for the first time ever. I always do fresh install. But want to give that a go and see
<Kilos> on a server mazal ?
<mazal> No , my desktop pc at home
<mazal> Server is LTS , I don't muck about with my server
<Kilos> the fly always does it that way
<magespawn> from what i can make out most of the drastic changes are in the gui environment anyway
<mazal> I'm nervous what will happen with all my configs and currently installed apps and current sources list. But gonna try it and see
<mazal> I will probably have to manually edit and correct the sources list after upgrade
<magespawn> backup backup backup
<mazal> Many of them contain the release name mos
<mazal> Or maybe the upgrade does that automatically
<tonberryE352> it usually disables all non standard sources entries before upgrade
<mazal> magespawn, fortunately I have very severe and very paranoid backups :-)
<mazal> tonberryE352, and after upgrade , one need to enable it manually ?
<magespawn> nothing to worry about then
<mazal> My stuff is on like 4 places backed up and in variuos ways as well lol
<tonberryE352> yes
<mazal> And the gpg keys ?
<tonberryE352> i think they are kept
<tonberryE352> it just comments out the entries in sources.list
<tonberryE352> so you just update the release name and uncomment them
<mazal> Ok that be easy then
<mazal> Sjoe , because new install so much work and takes so much time that I want to try the upgrade route for all non-lts and then fresh install on lts when that comes
<Vince-0> haai
<mazal> Lo Vince-0 
<mazal> lol , I like the upgrade guide. Click on upgrade and if you get stuck ASKUbuntu lol
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> I'm looking for an upgrade guide that I can read so long and see what is all the little things to keep in mind. I still have plenty of time to study it
<Kilos> i did it once in update manager, only one tick needed
<mazal> But Ubuntu's guide isn't mcuh help hehehe
<Kilos> it shows the new release at the top
<mazal> Yeah that bit I got , but I want to know detail of little things like the sources list for example. Little things like that one needs to check afterwards
<mazal> And I would like a document so that I minimize bothering ppl with questions
<Kilos> you can look in update manager as well for the sources list
<Kilos> settings i think its called
<Kilos> there you can enable/disabled certain sources or add sources
<mazal> Everything I found so far ends at "follow on screen instructions". Is it really that simple ?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> just takes a long time
<mazal> What is on avarage the size of the download ?
<Kilos> the fly uses a command to do it
<mazal> I know every release will differ , but the average about ?
<Kilos> 800meg i think
<mazal> k
<Kilos> from 700 to 800
<mazal> And for me on a fresh install take well over 1gig to add everything that needs to be added
<mazal> So I will save a bit of data and all the time of installing and configuring everything
<mazal> The time saving is what I'm looking for mainly
<Kilos> hi confluency_ psyatw 
<mazal> Raak nou rof hier , nou net gehoor en gaan kyk , een van ons kantore is aan die brand gesteek laasnag
<mazal> Gelukkig nie helemal vlam gevat nie. Parafien en brandende koerant papier ingegooi
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> verkeerde skelms toe gesluit
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hectic mazal
<magespawn> hi psyatw
<mazal> Looks like I will be taking backups home from now on
<magespawn> any idea what the person was trying to do?
<mazal> We don't know
<Kilos> get warm
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> It can be an attack against the whole building , or against that specific office
<mazal> Maybe to destroy records being kept in that office
<psyatw> hi magespawn
<psyatw> hihoi mazal
<mazal> Hi psyatw 
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<mazal> Morning inetpro 
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos, mazal, psyatw, magespawn, Vince-0, tonberryE352 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> twit
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<inetpro> all the earlybirds of the day
<mazal> Is al laat man
<inetpro> ja maar julle is vroeger as ek
<mazal> hehehe
<psyatw> hi inetpro
<mazal> inetpro, I understand you do upgrades via the upgrade over internet route ? ( new release upgrades )
<inetpro> mazal: hmm... I have done them yes but for my desktops I generally prefer to stick to LTS versions and a relatively fresh install every few years
<inetpro> I say relative because I keep some configs and obviously my own data 
<inetpro> but as far as I remember superfly does regular upgrading as the releases become available 
<superfly> my ears are burning
<inetpro> mazal: in general Kubuntu does not have as many significant differences between versions as Ubuntu has at this stage
<inetpro> hi superfly
<superfly> hi inetpro
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<inetpro> superfly: what version you running on your desktop now?
<superfly> still 13.04
<magespawn> hey superfly
<mazal> Is there anything else after upgrade apart from my sources list that I need to correct after an upgrade , inetpro ?
<superfly> yo magespawn
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<superfly> mazal: if you're doing it right, you don't change anything, you let the upgrade do it all for you
<inetpro> mazal: ^^
<mazal> Sjoe it sounds so easy
<mazal> It's struggling to compute :-)
<superfly> it is, it's one step: do-release-upgrade
<superfly> or do-release-upgrade -d if you want to catch the beta
<inetpro> the days of changing your sources by hand are over
<mazal> k
<mazal> I'm going that route October for the first time
<mazal> Wanted to start studying manuals so long
<inetpro> mazal: just do it
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> do it in a VM if you're not sure
<mazal> I'm not a VM guy
<mazal> I either do a thing or don't do a thing hehehehe
<mazal> Would you suggest that apt-get command over the gui way ? Is apt-get's way better way to go ?
<Kilos> inetpro, you got your twitter working yet?
<inetpro> Kilos: eish Kilos, not really
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> actually enjoying a bit time away from twitter
<superfly> mazal: what apt-get command?
<Kilos> you gotta post about mondays meeting man
<mazal> do-release-upgrade , I assume that is with apt-get or am I wrong ?
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<superfly> no
<superfly> it's a command
<superfly> @~:$ do-release-upgrade
<mazal> Ah ok, is that preferable over the gui way in update manager ?
<mazal> And if yes , just with sudo , or in root mode with sudo su first ?
<Kilos> the fly always uses the best way mazal 
<superfly> mazal: it'll launch a little GUI if you're running X
<superfly> otherwise it just does a CLI version
<superfly> and no need to use sudo, it'll ask for sudo when it needs it
<mazal> Ok thanx guys
<superfly> and I use Kubuntu, so I don't know much of how the Ubuntu update manager works
<mazal> Looks like I don't need any studying for this
<superfly> but I also tend to upgrade when the beta comes out so  the upgrade manager doesn't know about it yet
<mazal> Just my lots of paranoid backups
<inetpro> for a Kubuntu upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaringUpgrades/Kubuntu
<mazal> Mine will be for ubuntu , but thanx for that one. I am going to start playing with kubunu as well when the time is available
<mazal> But won't upgrade the K one for now. Must still play and learn it
<superfly> the command is the same for both
<mazal> K
<mazal> It all sounds so easy I can't wait for October now to try it lol
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2013/07/20-resources-for-learning-web-design-development/ some learning resources for those with an interest
<magespawn> and some more https://www.learnsmartsystems.com some of these are free
<Kilos> magespawn, where you find free hosts for websites
<Kilos> the free ones are all tiny
<magespawn> most of them are yes, or with restrictions about what you can do
<magespawn> there has been one advertised on facebook lately, let me see if I can find a link
<Kilos> can one use a local server to host it?
<magespawn> local server?
<magespawn> one is south africa?
<Kilos> like your own server pc
<magespawn> you can but it is really not recommended
<magespawn> most servers on the net have insane connection and bandwidth compared to a home machine
<Kilos> i was just thinking then one can learn the designing part without any restrictions
<Kilos> and format it when gavvol
<Kilos> and not use lotsa data of course
<magespawn> you can install LAMP with ubuntu server for your own use, access it on your own network
<magespawn> then you can learn the how to set up a website with practice
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> i gotta get iptables energy going again first
<magespawn> cool, of course i cannot find that advert now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yay i can ping each other. yesterday they didnt wanna
<magespawn> nice Kilos
<Kilos> lol i did nothing they njeeded to sleep first looks like
<Kilos> needed
<magespawn> adsl line is taking strain today, lots of updates on various machines, kids playing flash games, and a steam update
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> is there any fibre in hluhluwe yet
<Kilos> and mainly is there any to hluhluwe
<magespawn> strangely enough there actually is, it does not seem to make much difference, it is the main line only not the last mile to business/house
<Kilos> it will cost laying fibre to where you are
<Kilos> maybe one can buy the fibre cable somewhere else and lay it yourself and just get one of them okes to do the connecting part for you
<Kilos> one of the guys that subcontract to eskom that is
<Kilos> offer him lotsa pineapples
<magespawn> would need the output of one of the local farms, I am sure
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> i dont understand that
<Kilos> oh you mean in pines haha
<Kilos> the tools for doing fibre cable work are expensive
<Kilos> hi nocware 
<nocware> hey kilos..
<Kilos> hmm... im missing something in my saved iptables file
<Kilos> can ping 8.8.8.8 from second pc but cant update
<Kilos> oh my net splits again
<Kilos> superfly, just a pointer please. i can ping 8.8.8.8 from second machine but cant browse from there. had the same thing last year and you fixed it
<Kilos> maybe i forgot to save your instauctions
<Kilos> or lost them'
<Kilos> instructions
<Kilos> i think it was something simple as well
<superfly> Kilos: DNS is not set up correctly
<Kilos> i have 8.8.8.8 in it will look more ty
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charl 
<inetpro> Kilos: your /etc/resolv.conf must have the following entry (for more info see: man resolv.conf)
<inetpro> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> ty inetpro ive done something stupid, cant even ping 8.8.8.8 from there anymore and eth disconnects and reconnects every minute
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> wbb
<mazal> Maaz seen hecticza
<Maaz> mazal: hecticza was last seen 17 days, 1 hour, 54 minutes and 8 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-06-23 03:24:30 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-06-23 03:24:38 PDT
<Kilos> Squirm, can you give me that method of adding nameserver in resolv.conf remember it has a default and whatever one adds in there gets overwritten
<Kilos> i will remember to save the info this time
<Kilos> inetpro, ai!
<Kilos> you and man
<inetpro> Kilos: man is the solution to all your problems
<Kilos> not mine man
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> all very nicely documented in a lot of detail
<Kilos> you know that
<inetpro> start reading from the top and from left to right, it's not difficult
 * Kilos throws bricks at inetpro 
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> but i remember squirm had the workaround to it overwriting itself everytime
<mazal> Have a good evening everyone
<mazal> Bye
<Kilos> cheers mazal 
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> Kilos: add it to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> inetpro, see^^
<Kilos> wbb gonna try a reboot
<inetpro> Squirm: ahh, that is a nice one that I have seen
<inetpro> and it's even documented in a man page as well (man resolvconf)
<inetpro> Kilos: man resolvconf
<Kilos> inetpro, where in man does it tell you to add it to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> :-)
 * Kilos goes to man resolvconf
<Kilos> resolvconf --enable-updates?
<inetpro> Kilos: read further down in the file
<inetpro> I mean in the man page
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: normally you should not be editing these files on a desktop, that is why you have a network manager
<inetpro> and in fact, now that you have a router/switch you should go back to using the nm
<inetpro> unless you can tell us another reason why you should edit the file by hand
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh my even chanserv is killed
<Kilos> sup magespawn ?
<magespawn> not much Kilos
<Kilos> you busy playing games or watching movies
<inetpro> Kilos: at least your conversation is still logged by ubuntulog_
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> shup you
<Kilos> i dont need logs then everyone can see me sukkel
<Kilos> who is this net_ekke that pops in and out daily
<Kilos> ChanServ, wb
<Kilos> oh my even spanne bessies became a guest
<magespawn> Kilos: waiting for a windows backup to complete
<magespawn> and some printing for a customer
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> watching the security + lectures on learnsmart
<Kilos> security is big business today
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> sup Vince-0 - Vince-0 has quit (Read error: No buffer space available)
<Vince-0> lools
<Kilos> did you put that in there
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you bye message
<Vince-0> I don't believe so
<Vince-0> might be on my laptop
<magespawn> hey Vince-0
<magespawn> brb restart
<magespawn> right back
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> looks like netsplit has it in for chanserv
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn> i have to have the worlds slowest printer
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> printing out 18 A4 photo quality full colour prints, i think it takes about 3-5min per page
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> going to be here all night
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> also that windows restore is still going on
<Kilos> xp?
<Kilos> sometimes that takes ages
<magespawn> no 7
<magespawn> so we will do something productive with out time then 
<magespawn> http://xkcd.com/662/
<Kilos> whats that
<magespawn> good thought http://xkcd.com/659/
<Kilos> you call that propuctive hehe
<Kilos> someone should find them attackers and hang them
<Kilos> ten years jail without parole
<Kilos> no fines
<Kilos> and no pcs or cell phones allowed
<magespawn> what attackers are that Kilos?
<magespawn> s/that/those
<Kilos> -christel- [Global Notice] As you may have noticed we appear to have trotted over the grumpy troll's bridge -- the network is currently being attacked and as a result we're temporarily without services as we work to get a working copy of the db fired up elsewhere. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<Kilos> <Kilos> someone should find them attackers and hang t
<magespawn> http://xkcd.com/644/
<magespawn> bored little script kiddies
<magespawn> http://xkcd.com/627/ Kilos
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ssounds like me
<magespawn> Kilos: i think most of the time the people either do not know what they are doing or they are simple bored
<Kilos> which people magespawn 
<magespawn> the ones attacking freenode
<kbmonkey> yeah whats that about, got the notice
<magespawn> i am off home later all\
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey 
<Kilos> k magespawn 
<kbmonkey> that was a long-ass day
<kbmonkey> its is just astounding how I can spend almost every waking hour staring at a screen.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> well most of us are still here
<kbmonkey> yeah
<kbmonkey> zzzz barely
<Kilos> hehehe
<Kilos> go sleep man
<kbmonkey> nah, then I'd wake up and it would be work again! that is not a pleasant thought so no thanks ;)
<kbmonkey> can sleep when I'm dead
<Kilos> hahaha
<kbmonkey> kekeke
<Kilos> have a cuppa coffee
<kbmonkey> I've been knocking the tea. coffee is finished. will have to get some
<bmg505> nickserver dead?
<Kilos> yeah and chanserv
<Kilos> ddos attacks again or something bmg505 
<Kilos> they are moving at the moment
<kbmonkey> no announcements on their page yet, got a notice about 2 hours ago soemone is rampaging against freenode
<Kilos> there were 2 just now kbmonkey 
<Kilos> -mist- [Global Notice] Sorry for the continued lack of services, we're currently moving it to an alternate location. Thanks for your patience.
<Kilos> first one was 2 hours ago
<Kilos> but all day we been net splitting
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos 
<smile4ever> Goodbye :)
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-11
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi superfly Squirm 
<Kilos> very sick net here today
<superfly> ohi Kilos, Squirm
<magespawn> good morning 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> look like freenode is back up this morning
<Kilos> yeah but my signal is very poor today and keeps dropping
<Kilos> grrrr
<magespawn> tweet/sms/email them again
<magespawn> maybe a tower went down 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> looks like it is busy going down at the moment
<Kilos> only 1 bar signal strength
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> I see you're struggling there
<Kilos> bad bad bad
<Kilos> magespawn, inetpro_ why didnt you okes tell me a router dont look for a wifi signal
<Kilos> i shoulda rather got a wifi adapter card
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai! That quit message wasn't a custom one - its not set like that anywhere
<magespawn> the router can be made to act as a wireless ap or a bridge, if it can connect to the wifi network
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> hi Vince-0
<Kilos> how do i tell it to search then magespawn 
<magespawn> let me check the router specs, which one was it again?
<Kilos> million 
<Kilos> um
<magespawn> billion 
<Kilos> billion 7300nx
<Kilos> sorry had to hunt
<Kilos> arent they made to supply an adsl 3g connection to wifi lan peeps only
<magespawn> they do that as well
<Kilos> im just about ready to pack it away
<Kilos> i couldnt find any search thing and neice found a wifi signal on her tablet here
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy wb
<Kilos> niece
<magespawn> thwasn't that signal coming from your router?
 * Kilos throws bricks at inetpro_ 
<Kilos> no name of a business near here
<Kilos> so there must be others too
<Kilos> if wifi is cheaper than mobile maybe i can buy a connection to one of the businesses near by
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> morning
<magespawn> Kilos: I do not see anything in the spec sheet that says it can, so you would need somebody to have a look at that router
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you cant see anything but white cover with lights in front and sockets and aerials at the back
<magespawn> i meant in the software
<superfly> ohi magespawn
<magespawn> hey superfly
<Kilos> maybe they got a forums magespawn where one can get infoe
<Kilos> info
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos, everyone
<magespawn> when you log into the router itself it, usually under wireless network settings, usually called wireless bridge or something similar
<magespawn> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> ah lemme look
<Kilos> yay my 3g strength is back to 3 bars
<superfly> ohi ThatGraemeGuy
 * ThatGraemeGuy waves
<ThatGraemeGuy> does anyone recall who was asking about monitoring hardware raid on a dell box the other day? :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> inetpro_: was it you?
 * ThatGraemeGuy pokes inetpro_with a stick
<magespawn> Kilos gets 3 bars and then disconnects? lol
<Kilos> im starting to hate that wifi thing
<Kilos> kills my 3g everytime
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: I think it was inetpro_
<superfly> You know what's wrong with this world? People!
<magespawn> indeed superfly
<Kilos> hehe killem
<magespawn> you first Kilos?
<Kilos> im a good peep man
<magespawn> with out a doubt
<Kilos> i just give you okes more work but dont steal from anyone
<Squirm> My accident: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daJZeFSfwG4
<Squirm> stupid tree jumped into the path of my R/C plane
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> lol @ Squirm
<magespawn> brb
<psyatw> hi Squirm
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<magespawn> hi psyatw
<magespawn> hectic Squirm, but nice footage
<magespawn> is that authentic smoke and flames we see there? nothing if not realistic
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: me
<ThatGraemeGuy> did you manage to sort it out?
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: why?
<ThatGraemeGuy> just curious. got a new box i'm installing so i wondered
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: yes I installed Dell Open Manager or some such
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: see http://linux.dell.com/repo/community/deb/
<inetpro> Dell OpenManage Ubuntu repository
<inetpro> it's a bit outdated if you ask me but it works
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<inetpro> and all info is actually nicely accessible via the cli as well
<inetpro> with the omreport command
<Squirm> magespawn: lol. surprisingly, I'm still flying with that motor. It's been too windy to try and attach the GoPro
<Squirm> so, from the first video, I've captured a whole bunch of frames I now want to merge into one large 'panorama' type image. Any idea how I can automatically do this?
<magespawn> nuvolari might know
<magespawn> Kilos: wb
<inetpro> Kilos: wb, I was just about to ask what happened with you
<Kilos> ty magespawn terrible signal that keeps dropping and the billion dont help either
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<inetpro> Squirm: you must learn to fly man :-)
<Kilos> magespawn, did you look at that link in my channel or was i disconnected
<Squirm> inetpro: I know how to fly
<Kilos> into trees
<Squirm> like I said, the tree jumped in the way
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> and the plane is really... dosile, with the GoPro onboard
<magespawn> will check it now
<Kilos> docile
<inetpro> Squirm: looks like a lot of fun
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: define docile
<Maaz> inetpro: Docile \Doc"ile\, a. [L. docilis,fr. docere to teach; cf. Gr. ?, and L. discere to learn, Gr. ? learned, ? knowing: cf. F. docile. Cf. {Doctor}, {Didactic}, {Disciple}.] 1. Teachable; easy to teach; docible. [Obs.] [1913 Webster]  2. Disposed to be taught; tractable; easily managed; as, a docile child. [1913 Webster]  The elephant is at once docible and
<Maaz> docile. -- C. J. Smith. [1913 Webster], docile adj 1: willing to be taught or led or superv…
<magespawn> Kilos: to do that you would have to check if your router can handle dd-wrt software
<magespawn> did you check the router to see if it can bridge?
<Kilos> i see nowhere in it the word bridge
<Kilos> or in the manual so far
<Kilos> did find one link where someone else cant connect it to their 3g with 8ta but works on voda
<Kilos> hey you clever peeps go read this
<Kilos> http://lifehacker.com/178132/hack-attack-turn-your-60-router-into-a-600-router
<inetpro> Kilos: forget about it being a router and focus on making it work as a switch
<Kilos> ai! what does a switch do?
<inetpro> obviously if you could get it to work as a router with a 3g dongle it would be ideal, but I doubt it will work with your arab thing
<inetpro> you would need another 3g usb device
<Kilos> inetpro, listen to my plan of yesterday
<Kilos> i was trying to share 3g from a second pc
<Kilos> the idea was that if i then put the router on the second pc it will work through that pc to share this ones 3g
<Kilos> does that sound feasable
<Kilos> Maaz, define feasable
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about feasable. Maybe you meant Leasable, Feasible or feasible?
<Kilos> feasible
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what ai!
<Kilos> dumb idea?
<inetpro> no time to explain now but basically you need to have it as follows
<inetpro> 3g <-> PC <-> switch <-> other PC's or wireless devices
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> np ill keep playing and see what the outcome
<inetpro> to be more clear
<inetpro> 3g <-> PC acting as router/gateway <-> switch <-> other PC's or wireless devices
<Kilos> theres that switch thing again
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> Kilos: the switch = your current router
<Kilos> oh ty Squirm 
<charl> hi Squirm 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Squirm> lo charl 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> lemme see if i can make it see the 3g. wbb sol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<psyatw> hi charl
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> oh my 
<Kilos> tower so bad i cant even phone 8ta at 140
<Kilos> signal strength keeps showing full on mtn the switching to nothing on 8ta
<Kilos> at lease irc is hanging on
<charl> hi psyatw 
<charl> i am now thoroughly into using i3wm
<charl> very happy so far
<charl> all keyboard
<psyatw> oh, that sounds good
<superfly> i tried using awesome earlier today. it was pretty awesome, except i needed to actually be useful, so I had to go back to KDE
<Kilos> hehe
<psyatw> haha
<charl> superfly: how is awesome not useful?
<charl> a window manager is a window manager, as long as it manages your windows it does its job
<superfly> charl: it is not useful because I don't know it
<superfly> it has a bunch of shortcuts and a learning curve, and I just don't have the time to learn it at work right now
<superfly> charl: and I never said awesome wasn't useful, I said that *I* need to be useful today
<superfly> "...except i needed to actually be useful..."
<charl> ah i see
<charl> looked like a typo but i understand what you meant now
<Dreen> Ubuntuans!
<magespawn> superfly is HawkiesZA still alive?
<magespawn> hi Dreen
<Dreen> does ubuntu za have real life meetups ?
<nlsthzn> only dead ones... sorry :(
<nlsthzn> ;) kidding of course
<nlsthzn> there has been many different events in ZA land
<superfly> magespawn: he is, he even took a walk down to the basement with me
<superfly> though I can't guarantee his state after that :-P
<HawkiesZA> HawkiesZA is doing science and is still alive
<nlsthzn> then you are doing it wrong
 * tonberry352_ is doing engineering and is unsure if he is currently technically alive
<Dreen> lol
<magespawn> we do Dreen and sometimes we cross polinate with the various lugs
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> ULLO!
<Symmetria> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1003659_10151650546305528_948207360_n.jpg <=== my god did I mention that my gf is HOT!
<Kilos> yo Dreen 
 * Kilos barks and swallows a bob martins for large dogs
<Symmetria> kilos how hot is my gf :P
<Symmetria> lol Ihad to negotiate with ehr about what photos I was allowed to show haha
<Kilos> where is she
<Symmetria> kilos she's here with me
<Symmetria> in Watamu :) 
<Symmetria> we're on holiday together
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> later all, home time
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> download speed 2.5kB/s
<Kilos> like a bicycle in a formula 1 race
<mazal> What's that Kilos ?
<Kilos> my 8ta connection
<Kilos> even when i fone to complain it drops the call before im halfway through
<mazal> Oh boy
<Dreen> hi yall!
<Kilos> hi Dreen 
<superfly> bwahahaha
<superfly> <Kilos> like a bicycle in a formula 1 race
<superfly> ^^ brilliant
<Dreen> bril
<Kilos> thats what it feels like superfly , very painful
<Dreen> who likes Iron Maiden?
<Kilos> who are they still alive?
<Kilos> whew
<Dreen> er, aive, yes
<Dreen> alive
<Kilos> im sure i member a group like that over 30 years ago
<Dreen> I am rediscovering them after quite some years of not really listening to them
<Dreen> yes indeed, they have been around a while for sure
<Kilos> nice music to me is dire straits
<Dreen> mmh, my time with them is still to come I think
<Kilos> they also nearly dead man you better hurry
<mazal> Evening Dreen 
<Dreen> hi there mazal
<mazal> Yay !! I'm done
<Dreen> haha they may die but their music wont
<magespawn> good evening all
<mazal> Evening magespawn 
<magespawn> mark knoppfler (spelling)? can make a fender howl like the best 
<Kilos> ohi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey hey
<Kilos> Mark Knopfler
<mazal> Do you guys know why a usb drive would keep mounting itself after being ejected ?
<Kilos> haha it gets lonely
<magespawn> auto mount?
<mazal> I plug in , it mounts , I do what needs be done , I click eject , it ejects and immediately mounts again
<Dreen> I'm enjoying a spot of Porcupine Tree
<mazal> So now I have to be quick and click eject and pull the cable before it mounts again
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> And it's only the hdd's that does it , the sticks behaves
<magespawn> no idea
<mazal> Is there an auto mount setting somewhere magespawn ?
<magespawn> maybe a lose connection, have seen that before
<magespawn> not sure there is software to install to do auto mount
<mazal> I don't think so it fits really tight , and it's two different drives doing it with different sockets and cables.
<mazal> Maaz , wat gaan aan ?
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<mazal> Maaz sorry won't solve it
<Maaz> mazal: *blink*
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> would need somebody who knows more
<mazal> Maaz your tjommie google is also no help
<Maaz> mazal: I'll remember that
<Kilos> Maaz, google usb drive keeps auto mounting on ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "SeaGate FreeAgent External Hard Drive Keeps Auto ... - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/4210/seagate-freeagent-external-hard-drive-keeps-auto-mounting-repeatedly :: "10.10 - How to auto mount my external hard drive? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/10947/how-to-auto-mount-my-external-hard-drive :: "USB flash drive mount issue - Ask
<Maaz> Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/177519/usb-flash-drive-mount-issue :: "USB emulated C…
<Kilos> tumbleweed, you still kicking?
<mazal> I'm off , sleep well everyone
<Kilos> you too mazal 
<Kilos> ty
<superfly> wow, this tax page takes long to load
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> taxes done!
<cocooncrash> superfly: Have you gotten it to work on Linux?
<superfly> cocooncrash: ohi :-)
<cocooncrash> :)
<superfly> cocooncrash: Google Chrome
<superfly> cocooncrash: but I used the Android app cause it actually loaded before the world ended
<cocooncrash> superfly: When I tried last week it required a later Flash version than is available on Linux
<superfly> whereas Google Chrome, while working, wasn't loading very quickly
 * cocooncrash tries again
<cocooncrash> Oh, it's working
<cocooncrash> Maaz: sars++
<superfly> cocooncrash: Google Chrome uses that new (proprietary?) plugin API, which Adobe is happy to support
<superfly> whereas Firefox doesn't
<cocooncrash> It was the actual Flash version though
<superfly> yes
<cocooncrash> It wanted 11.3, but 11.2 is the latest on Linux
<superfly> Chrome ships with 11.3, latest for Linux is 11.2
<cocooncrash> Whoa, okay
<superfly> cocooncrash: http://www.pcworld.com/article/250455/for_flash_on_linux_chrome_will_be_users_only_choice.html
<magespawn> always good to know
<magespawn> not that i ever fill out a tax return
<magespawn> good  night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-12
<magespawn> good morning 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning magespawn
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<magespawn> hey ThatGraemeGuy
<magespawn> Kilos' internet must be really sick
<superfly> aloha ThatGraemeGuy, magespawn
<magespawn> hey superfly
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo superfly :-)
<Kilos> hi superfly magespawn nlsthzn and others
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Kilos> hi Trix[a]r_za 
<Kilos> 8ta still sick here but they called back and said it would be fixed withing 72 hours
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi :-)
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> oh i decided to reinstall yesterday because after the funny stuffs unity kept booting to login/password page
<Kilos> once before i fixed it somehow but was easier to reinstall yesterday
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<nlsthzn> Morning ZA land
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-07-09/nsa-has-inserted-its-code-android-os-bugging-three-quarters-all-smartphones
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> big brother is watching you
<nlsthzn> what you gonna do when they come for you?!
<Kilos> haha i dont have any android stuff online
<Kilos> thats inna song methinks
<Kilos> bad boys
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<psyatw> good morning charl
<psyatw> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> alo psyatw 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi psyatw 
<charl> hi nlsthzn 
<charl> hi mazal 
<nlsthzn> ALO!
<mazal> Hey Charl
<mazal> Hey nlsthzn 
 * nlsthzn is struggling to make a better CV :'(
<nlsthzn> "Will a bigger fish please swallow me!"
<charl> nlsthzn: aren't there templates you can use?
<nlsthzn> that isn't the biggest issue... it is what to say and how to say it :p
<nlsthzn> and the templates are really rubbish mostly
<charl> i think there is some value in standardisation
 * nlsthzn even paid money for "professionals" ... that was a mistake
<nlsthzn> charl, sure, but whose standard?
<Kilos> you wanna move nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> away from date and camel milk?
<charl> nlsthzn: in europe we have this: http://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/
<charl> not sure about other countries
<nlsthzn> nah if it comes to pass it is just accross the way... still in middle east
<nlsthzn> Qatar
<Kilos> ah
<charl> a cv is simple it is not worth paying people for
<nlsthzn> but it is a position above my paperwork :/
<charl> a position above your paperwork?
<charl> sorry not following
<nlsthzn> qualifications / experience
<nlsthzn> well, I have some experience...
<nlsthzn> but I don't think it will be enough
<mazal> I always say , papers don't do the job , skill and experience does
<nlsthzn> mazal, you work in HR?
<mazal> Nope
<nlsthzn> obviously
<nlsthzn> :p
<mazal> But it's a simple fact
<mazal> Papers get's the job , but can't get the job done
<charl> soliciting for a new job is always a pain
<charl> you know you can do the job but you need to try and explain that to the other party
<charl> or that is what i have anycase
<nlsthzn> well I have an inside man who can get my foot in the door... but I need to really make the litle I have to work with pack a punch >.<>
<nlsthzn> <>.<>
<nlsthzn> ^_^
<nlsthzn> :(
<charl> for me it is realtively simple, i just list all my skills and expertise, but i suspect my situation is slightly different
<charl> *experience
<charl> can't say i have much trouble putting it into a cv
<nlsthzn> for another job like I have now I have to have on my CV - Job Title, years worked - Get job :/ I am aiming outside my last 13 odd years of working... that makes it more tricky :p
<charl> yeah indeed
<charl> although i don't think a change of direction is that strange in ict - it is actually quite normal
<magespawn> Kilos: here is that link to the  free website http://is.gd/Odi52f
<charl> but you can imagine as a company you want to hire people who you know can do the job
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<Kilos> now i just need an internet connection that works
<magespawn> charl nlsthzn i am expecting some open mouth when i apply for my first pc/tech job
<mazal> 8ta still not sorted Kilos ?
<charl> magespawn: open mouth?
<charl> sorry not sure what that means :)
<Kilos> they foned at 7am and said it can take 72 hours magespawn but apologised a few times
<magespawn> yup i have 10 years+ experince as a tourist guide, so slight change in direction
<charl> "slight" you say... lol
<Kilos> open mouth = shocked expresion ?
<charl> ah i see
<magespawn> yup ^
<mazal> :o
<charl> sorry my english is limited
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Mirrag oom
<Kilos> you just gotta think when peeps mouths hang open charl
<nlsthzn> magespawn, well good luck when you go for it :)
<charl> lol when people's mouth hang open i say close it :)
<Kilos> lol
<charl> they say don't look a gift horse in the mouth... i don't want to look a person in the mouth either
<magespawn> will be intersting for sure
<charl> what is funny is "gift" is german for poison so when they talk about a poison horse, i definitely don't want to look it in the mouth
<Kilos> go for it nlsthzn and the best of luck to you
<nlsthzn> I have to uncle Kilos :) - but also a new country/new company/very new job ... eish
<Kilos> you gotta remember you can do anything, only some you still gotta learn
<nlsthzn> oh well let me get on with it ;)
<Kilos> also lotsa places give site specific courses when you start anyway
<nlsthzn> the middle east have money, they take who they want so they just drain the experience etc. from other companies, no time for training etc
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> bbl going to get lunch
<mazal> Mooi man , now I'm hungry
<Kilos> yo JoTraGo 
<Kilos-> sorry guys. blame 8ta
<Kilos-> nm applet normally shows only 4 bars signal strength now its got 5 and the first one is tiny
<magespawn> so lunch is nice and healthy today
<magespawn> pepper steak pie and chips
<magespawn> with frankies Old Style Root Beer
<charl> haha this is hilarious http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/574/752/77a.jpg
<charl> IE FTW
<magespawn> lol @charl
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charl 
<Kilos> what must be in here - sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Kilos> auto lo
<Kilos> iface lo inet loopback
<Kilos> is that it?
<mazal> Bye everyone
<zeref> tumbleweed: 
<zeref> i'm trying to upload to my ppa via dput but i get a No host ppa<ppa> found in config?
<nocware> evening kilos.
<Kilos> hi nocware 
<kbmonkey_> happy friday
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey_ yeah again
<kbmonkey> you know you are getting old when you knock your knee on a desk and it pains still :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats how you know you aint dead yet
<kbmonkey> that depends if you are in purgatory, right?
<Kilos> no man when dead if you knock your knee it dont hurt
<kbmonkey> a pitchfork in my butt does not sound any worse than a knock knee
<kbmonkey> haha yes Kilos :]
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you must organise you go up not down
<Kilos> its too hot down there
<kbmonkey> I am kinda used  tor durbs weather Kilos ... ;)
<kbmonkey> that will count for something
<Kilos> hahaha never man its really cooking in that other place
<kbmonkey> hey Kilos did you know that we never see the other side of the moon?
<Kilos> the inside?
<Kilos> or the dark side
<kbmonkey> the otherthe dark side
<kbmonkey> known as the far side of the moon
<kbmonkey> the other face
<Kilos> doesnt the moon also rotate on its own axis
<kbmonkey> yup
<Kilos> whats the trick here
<kbmonkey> but it's rotation is in such a way that it is negated by it's rotation around us.
<kbmonkey> dunno I just found that interesting
<Kilos> so we always see the same side?
<kbmonkey> yes, the same side
<Kilos> wow
<kbmonkey> I know right!
<kbmonkey> wow I can't even load a wikipedia page
<Kilos> hmm...
<kbmonkey> lets use lynx
<Kilos> 8ta is in a bad way
<Kilos> ive got nearly no signal here last 2 days
<kbmonkey> no I am on voda through my phone right now. 8ta is 100 times better than this. ha ha
<kbmonkey> got data on phone I trying to use
<Kilos> my prob is my local tower. even fone shows tiny signal and keeps dropping
<Kilos> wb Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi
<kbmonkey> hello Vince-0 - Friday woots and hi5'es
<Vince-0> yay, cept there was still work today
<Vince-0> now its braai time
<kbmonkey> coffee time!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on!
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kbmonkey> Maaz, make me a sandwich!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: What? Make it yourself.
<kbmonkey> Maaz, sudo make me a sandwich!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: sudo make me a sandwich is $nick is not in sudoers file. This incident will be ported.
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> I got some dutch chocolate coffee 
<Vince-0> its like sweet
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> I got nescafe with soya cream XD
<Kilos> hmm... looks like 8ta did some work here, getting 3 bars connection again
<Kilos> aw down again
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> the pro grew a tail
<Kilos> inetpro, maak reg man
<Kilos> julle twee hier
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> Maaz, google birdie for 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "How To Install The Birdie 0.3 On Ubuntu 13.04, 12.10, 12.04 ..." http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-the-birdie-0-3-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04/ :: "How to install Birdie Ubuntu 13.04, Ubuntu 12.10 and Ubuntu 12.04 ..." http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-birdie-ubuntu-13-04-ubuntu-12-10-and-ubuntu-12-04/ :: "how to install the birdie twitter client on ubuntu |
<Maaz> LinuxG.net" http://linuxg.net/tag/how-to-install-the-birdie-twitter-client-on-ubuntu/ :: "…
<Kilos> hmm... i wonder if the have a daily build
<Kilos> s/the/they
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> good to see your signal is better
<Kilos> ty its hopping tween 2 and 4 bars now
<Kilos> ha birdie-granite is the daily build
<Kilos> magespawn, do you do g+?
<magespawn> yes 
<Kilos> if the pro forgets will you remind them there about mondays meet please
<Kilos> and you Vince-0 tell your lug peeps
<magespawn> not sure if i can do it on the offcial page
<Kilos> oh cant anyone post there?
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> let me check
<magespawn> looks like I can Kilos 
<Kilos> cool. ty magespawn 
<magespawn> 19:30 on Monday.
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn> okay will do
<Kilos> danke
<Kilos> im sure i got an account there just need to find what and where
<Kilos> eek dancing dogs eat data
<Kilos> my signals gone down again
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<magespawn> i am off too, night all
<inetpro> good evening
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro Good morning to you" 1 day, 47 minutes and 47 seconds ago
<inetpro> sjoe
<nlsthzn> long time no see inetpro :p
<inetpro> nlsthzn: ya looks like I was out of town
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> as long as you where it is cool then :p
<inetpro> actually not, clearly just haven't said anything on here in all that time :-)
<nlsthzn> lol
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-13
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi charl 
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> connection still bothering you Kilos?
<Kilos> yeah bad again magespawn hopping fro 1 bar to 3 and back
<Kilos> will rev them again monday
<Kilos> via cell twitter and email
<Kilos> is the signal down an adsl line and what is seen on eth cable the same?
<kbmonkey> kekeke
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hihihi
<magespawn> he kbmonkey
<magespawn> Kilos: by signal you mean? speed?
<Kilos> no i mean what if i plug an eth cable from here into the adsl port on the router
<kbmonkey> signal to noise? reading you five by five Kilos 
<Kilos> so the router thinks the signal from my pc is coming from the adsl line
<magespawn> the eth cable will not fit the adsl port, different jacks
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> sorry i havent even looked
<magespawn> adsl is telephone line which is rj11 and eth is rj45
<magespawn> phone line can only have 4 lines maximum, eth is 8
<Kilos> but is what comes down them the same protocol i think its called
<Kilos> ah ty
<magespawn> no not really, the router contains a modem which translates the sync signal used in adsl to one used on networks
<Kilos> ah head just running for ways to make router use my 3g
<Kilos> i cant get masquerading going
<magespawn> i suppose you could trick the modem into thinking that, but i think the amount of work to do that would be prohibitive
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point-to-point_protocol_over_Ethernet
<Kilos> ty i go see
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Good morning uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> oh magespawn the remastersys install takes 25 mins and the dvd has 3.7g on it
<Kilos> oh no thats kde
<Kilos> 3.2 on the unity one
<Kilos> and the only upgrade download after rsyncing /var/cache/apt/archives/ was 25m for firefox
<Kilos> because i forgot to remove ff
<magespawn> nice Kilos
<magespawn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet some more reading
<Kilos> yeah remastersys works well
<Kilos> you getting like the pro
<Kilos> half of that stuff i dont understand
<Kilos> i still think i must get a wireless adapter for my pc that can use and external antenna and serach for a wifi connection
<magespawn> if you want, but i am pretty sure the router should be able to do that
<Kilos> i dont find anywhere to tell it to search
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> it will work if i buy a supported modem the setup looks easy and it has bridging facilities inside
<magespawn> have a look at those bridging options, and see there if it can connect to another wifi network
<Kilos> but wifi would be the way to go methinks if i can find a signal where i can share with them or even pay them to use it
<Kilos> it wants to bridge either from adsl or 3g no other options
<Kilos> thats where the adsl questions came from
<magespawn> i will have a look at the billion routers i have here and  see whats what
<kbmonkey> It is really unfortunate your dongle does not work out the box Kilos :(
<kbmonkey> with the router I mean
<Kilos> yeah kbmonkey mainly frustrating actually
<magespawn> is there a list of ones that do work?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> 6 of them i think
<Kilos> http://www.billionsa.com/compatible-3G.html#7300nx
<Kilos> theyve added some more
<Kilos> 7300nx
<Kilos> then it shows them
<Kilos> 11 supported now
 * magespawn goes to read
<Kilos> to me it seems like a good router but dunno how it would compare to others
<magespawn> i think i have a working e220 around here somewhere
<Kilos> sell it
<Kilos> hehe you seen that olx add on tv
<Kilos> a whole range of them. actually quite good
<Kilos> how much you want for it magespawn ?
<magespawn> i get most of these things for free from people who no longer use them, so i tend to pay it forward
<Kilos> have you got a wireless adapter as well?
<Kilos> and i must pay something man
<magespawn> if it is sitting here doing nothing, then why?
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<Kilos> magespawn, yes please
<georgelappies> HI kILOS
<Kilos> you still got postage addy?
<magespawn> somewhere send it again anyway
<Kilos> box 48507
<Kilos> hercules 
<Kilos> 0030
<Kilos> shoulda pm that methinks
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> at least let me pay the postage costs magespawn 
<magespawn> np
<magespawn> lets see how much it is first, shouldn't be tha much
<Kilos> address to cheryl du toit
<magespawn> wilco
<Kilos> ty so much
<Kilos> kbmonkey, why so quiet, choked onna banana?
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<kbmonkey> no kilos lol
<kbmonkey> I am doing morning chores and washing 
<Kilos> good man
<kbmonkey> now I can look at some python a bit :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> alternates to google reader http://is.gd/W9XBi2
<kbmonkey> I can't be bothered to watch videos online
<Kilos> spose the pro has found one already
<kbmonkey> :]
<Kilos> he was most upset when they said google reader is closing down
<magespawn> i never really got into using google reader
 * magespawn is busy having a look at android courses http://is.gd/nHIlbz
<Squirm> my PC didn't boot this morning :/
<Squirm> but it seems right after a fsck
<magespawn> hi Squirm
<Squirm> hey magespawn 
<Vince-0> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/dbnlug/CrlJ8Hjt06s
<Kilos> oh my Vince-0 i had to join you okes again
<Kilos> sigh
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi Vince-0 
<psychicist> hi zeref 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi kbmonkey 
<psychicist> hi Squirm 
<psychicist> hi Georgl 
<psychicist> or georgelappies 
<Kilos> hehe
<psychicist> hello magespawn 
<Kilos> im sure i joined before as well
<georgelappies> lol hi psychicist
<Kilos> Vince-0, who is the owner there. i wanna ask him to unpend me
<magespawn> hey psychicist
<magespawn> bbl got to go out for a bit
<charl> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Georgl> greetings everyone
<Vince-0> Kilos: lemme seee
<Kilos> not serious
<Kilos> i mailed him
<Vince-0> that'd be me 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> so you got the mail then
<Vince-0> done!
<Kilos> i think it was a mail
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> dunno what i did wrong but i ended up with another gmail account
<Kilos> easier than trying to actually open one
<Vince-0> My original Gmail got hacked and replaced, couldn't get it back
<Vince-0> now I have 2 factor auth
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> had my plane up in the air today, I have long, glider like wing, so, I entered a thermal
<Squirm> and blimey I went high
<Kilos> and a safe landing as well?
<Kilos> apart from being able to dodge trees that jump in front of you the most important part of flying is being able to land without crashing
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi superfly have a cuppa
<superfly> hi Kilos, thanks
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<nuvolari_> .
<nuvolari_> *g*
 * nuvolari_ peeks in
<nuvolari> o.O Vince-0, when did that happen?
<nuvolari> the what what? why the high number of ping timeouts?
<nuvolari> I saw an announcement on g+ the other day that freenode got attacked :-/
<nuvolari> fine. I'm note around
<nuvolari> :'(
<nuvolari> *not
<nuvolari> sweet video Squirm :>
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos! :)
<Kilos> hi nuvolari how are you my man
<Kilos> ?
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie en met oom?
<Kilos> ook goed dankie net vrek koud
<nuvolari> ja jissie, sommer koud hier ook
<nuvolari> moes nou-nou my ander top in die motor gaan haal
<nuvolari> quite nippy here
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> gaan dit goed by die werk?
<nuvolari> ja oom, net rof
<nuvolari> maar dit gaan goed
<Kilos> kerm laat hulle nog staf kry
<nuvolari> die family is nou terug huistoe, so nou kan ek weer by die leer goed uitkom
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari> ja nee, weet nie wat skort nie. ons het nie genoeg hande nie, maar IT het nie nou nog positions nie :(
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<nuvolari> hello's
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, wat het hier aangegaan?
<Kilos> wat?
<nuvolari> of wat het ek gemis?
<Kilos> ag nie te veel niw die meeste van die ouens is ook vrek besig hele tyd
<Kilos> so paar nuwe mense
<Kilos> ons vergader maandag aand ne
<nuvolari> oh! dis goed dat hier nuwe mense is
<nuvolari> dis reg oom
<nuvolari> wie stoel?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> apie as ek reg onthou
<nuvolari> okei koel
<Kilos> vinnie leer nog
<nuvolari> hy ook? ugh, tussen werk en leer het ons nie tyd vir ons self nie
<Kilos> nee man hy leer om sy konneksie goed genoeg te kry om te stoel
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> die pro is maar baie skaars hier met die geskywery van sy werk
<nuvolari> :-/ ons kort nuwe bloed
<Kilos> daar is n ander web designer wat hier was maar ek weet nie waar is hy nou nie
<Kilos> gebruik ubuntu en vensters
<Kilos> maar die ou bloed moet nie waai nie
<nuvolari> ja, maar dit lyk my soos ons aangaan raak die ou bloed dieper in die werk
<Kilos> jy moet die vlieg ook groet ne
<nuvolari> is hy hier rond?
<Kilos> ja dis waar
 * nuvolari sets up a fly trap for superfly
<nuvolari> *cough*
<Kilos> goed word net duurder
<Kilos> julle moet ook begin programme skryf wat julle kan verkoop
<Kilos> maak soos mark en slaan die pitte
<Vince-0> nuvolari: account got hacked back in the day
<Kilos> Vince-0, hows your connection doing lately?
<Vince-0> openweb has been OK
<Vince-0> a few times recently, the G+ hangout app doesn't load first time
<Kilos> you changed?
<Kilos> i saw in my new gmail account that the hang out goodie is in there and shows a phone, whats that for
<superfly> nuvolari: it doesn't work, I'm too super
<Kilos> hee hee
<Vince-0> Kilos: you can call phone numbers in a hangout
<Vince-0> with google voice credit
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> is that virtual credit like that bitcoin thing
<Vince-0> well its google voice account credit charged in US$
<Vince-0> not transferrable 
<Kilos> aha ty
<Kilos> hi Cantide you sick?
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> hello :p
<Cantide> no, why?
<Kilos> well you sneak in and say nothing
<Kilos> hopefully the koreans will teach you a bit
<Kilos> you walk in to a room , bow and say ah so
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> Godmother of Unix admins Evi Nemeth presumed lost at sea http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/07/05/evi_nemeth_unix_dead/
<Kilos> ai! naand inetpro 
<inetpro> goeienaand oom Kilos
<inetpro> "The boat was last heard from on June 4"
<inetpro> sad story
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> She literally wrote the book on Unix...
<Kilos> oh inetpro i found a link about what to use in place of google reader
<inetpro> Kilos: what?
<Kilos> there are other readers
 * inetpro uses https://www.newsblur.com/
<Kilos> oh you got something
 * confluency uses Tiny Tiny RSS. That's something you install on your own server, though/
<inetpro> that is pointless
<inetpro> might as well just use Akregator
<inetpro> then again I guess it's not entirely pointless
<Kilos> http://is.gd/W9XBi2
<Kilos> there are a few
<inetpro> I know
<Kilos> also what you doing about the tweet place
<inetpro> of those that I gave tested newsblur comes closest to google reader IMHO
<Kilos> birdie is growing quick
<inetpro> birdie is not for kde
<Kilos> can do multiple accounts already
<Kilos> huh
<confluency> It's not pointless if you already have a server.
<inetpro> confluency: true
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> hi confluency 
<confluency> 'Sup
<Kilos> all good ty and there
<nuvolari> eek
<nuvolari> vergeet ek is nog hier ook
<Kilos> what
<nuvolari> oh hi confluency 
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ltnc
<confluency> I'm always here; I just don't talk. ;)
 * nuvolari watches his typing
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> eyes might just catch stuff I say
<nuvolari> eh? google reader. now there's a luxury - following up on feeds
<nuvolari> I just end up clicking "Mark all as read" every 2 weeks :P
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> Reddit became my latest news source, just bubbling up the most important links
<nuvolari> I wonder how many people are in the same bot as I am. I only got upset on Google Reader's retirement as it was cool to have and it is taken away
<nuvolari> but now that it's gone, I don't miss it
<nuvolari> and I don't use the alternatives as much as I did before the official kill-date :P
<nuvolari> it's like Oxygen: you only scrambe for more when you are running out of it
<inetpro> Kilos: Thunderbird also works as a twitter client
<Kilos> i use birdie
<inetpro> just not very intuitive 
<nuvolari> twitter - another luxury :P
<Kilos> i use it for meeting announce ments
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Monthly meeting monday night guys
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Monthly meeting monday night guys
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn what a hiding
<inetpro> Kilos: what happened?
<Kilos> when
<Kilos> oh the stormers thumped the bulls
<inetpro> * what a hiding
<inetpro> ah, ouch
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> booyah! Gauteng is weer oorbevolk. Die bulle is terug aarde toe
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: nou al?
<inetpro> dis nog nie 23:00 nie
<Kilos> ja man dis koud hier
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> goeie nag oom
<Kilos> nag boetie
<charl> Cantide: just listened to http://youtu.be/hgeAmF7bgoE
<charl> that's world class music
<Cantide> eh,
<Cantide> i just cliked
<Cantide> clicked *
<Cantide> and saw it's Shinee...
<Cantide> without even hearing it, i don't expect much :p
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> actually better than the last thing of theirs i saw :p
<Cantide> this is more my style though -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_XfXnFAUbA
<charl> no idea, it's the first and only thing i ever heard
<charl> of them
<Cantide> oh, i heard one of their songs about a year or two ago, really hated it :p
<charl> that girl has awesome legs!
<charl> i don't know if i like all these koreans dying their hair
<charl> are they trying to look like white people?
<Cantide> i like them with dark hair..
<Cantide> she looks a bit like HyunA with that dyed hair -.-
<Cantide> eww
<charl> yeah the asians don't have the natural variation in hair colour that westerners have
<Cantide> yes, she does have nice legs :p
<Cantide> yes, so i think they dye it to stand out
<Cantide> but that colour is rather gross :p
<charl> yeah it looks terrible on an asian
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> ah well :p
<Cantide> 민아 will never do that because i will never permit it..
<Cantide> maybe purple >_>
<charl> oh that 민아 she is cute
<charl> she is really cute !
<Cantide> 'o'
<Cantide> wh.. who? 'o'
<Cantide> i was speaking about the 민아 that is mine '-';;;
<Cantide> i doubt you've seen her 'o'
<Cantide> unless there is something i don't know haha
<Cantide> which 민아 are you speaking of/
<Cantide> ?
<charl> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EB%AF%BC%EC%95%84
<charl> sorry wrong one then :P
<charl> i just googled the name assumed it's an idol/artist
<Cantide> oh yeah, she is cute :p
<Cantide> but it's a different one '-';;;
<Cantide> luckily~
<Cantide> wouldn't want to date a singer haha
<charl> :
<charl> :D
<charl> you got together with your korean girlfriend?
<charl> or is it a new one?
<Cantide> same one
<Cantide> it's been on and off for a few months now lol
<charl> ah i see, i thought you split up, but that's good to hear
<Cantide> we've split up multiple times =_=
<charl> :(
<Cantide> usually if that happens i'd just walk away
<Cantide> not sure what it is about this girl though..
<Cantide> she seems to enjoy the pain :p
<charl> shame :(
<Cantide> ah, it's all good
<Cantide> we'll be fine once i am there
<Cantide> the distance is difficult for her
<charl> that's understandable
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i just hope i can get everything together in time
<Cantide> the visa is quite a bit of work
<Cantide> and i only have about 2 weeks to get my docs to Korea -.-
<nlsthzn> Maaz, tell Kilos ya ya... good game stormers
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<kbmonkey> yello
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-14
<Kilos> morning geeky peeps
<nlsthzn> morning all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> anybody remember the car advert where the lady sais the car is nice and the guy starts raving over the word "nice" ... think it was nissan micra or something ... could be wrong?
<Kilos> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:birdie-team/daily
<Kilos> thats for the twit peeps
<Kilos> nope sorry
<Kilos> hi refusenik 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wbb
<refusenik> hi
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<refusenik> thanks
<Kilos> if you need any linux or ubuntu help feel free to ask
<Kilos> this is our official help channel
<Kilos> you can also hang here and help others
<Kilos> inetpro, we birdie werk op kde ook
<refusenik> cool
<refusenik> I noticed that there's an IRC meet on Monday
<refusenik> there's also a JoziLUG meetup at the same time
<Kilos> yip here at 19.30
<refusenik> but I'll stick around in this chatroom
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> everyone is welcome to our meetings
<refusenik> would anyone in ubuntu-za like to give an Ubuntu presentation to a Joburg user group?
<Kilos> we have quite a few guys in the jhb area so ask at the meeting if no one answers you today
<refusenik> cool
<Kilos> or you can ask in our mailing list as well
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<refusenik> cool
<refusenik> I signed up for the mailing list
<Kilos> ok just mail and ask if anyone is available to give a presentation
<Kilos> also anyone can download ubuntu and burn to dvd or use a flash to boot from and install it alongside an existing windows OS
<Kilos> or even try it out from the boot media as well
<Kilos> and even from live media one can get here and ask for help
<Kilos> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Kilos> nlsthzn, what are you using today or you at work?
<nlsthzn> @home on win 8
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> actually they are improving
<Kilos> 7 aint bad
<nlsthzn> I installed a start button replacement for win 8 and now it is basically the same as win 7 plus some under the hood improvements
<Kilos> oh my have they removed the start button?
<Kilos> everything worked from there
<nlsthzn> you have not seen all the funky tiles?
<nlsthzn> the one that has everyone up in arms :p
<Kilos> havent seen 8 at all
<nlsthzn> ah ok... well it has changed :p same idea as Unity, same interface on desktop/tablet/phone
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you will need to know all of them hey if going for another job
<nlsthzn> haha... depends on the job
<Kilos> there cant be many out there where no ms is involved
<Kilos> isnt
<nlsthzn> as long as you can use office applications then you should be good to go
<Kilos> office is for clever peeps
<Cantide> Kilos, so sorry :p
<Cantide> i sometimes open xchat and forget i've opened it -.-
<Cantide> hello :)
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> last night i was on a skype chat for 4 hours
<Cantide> so i pretty much forgot about irc
<Kilos> never forget irc. ubuntu was built on irc
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> meeting tomorrow night?
<Kilos> and here is where we gonna see how you doing in korea
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> true that  :p
<Kilos> yip at 19.30
<Cantide> cool :)
<Cantide> i should be here
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> hey you going to jhb soon hey
<Kilos> you wanna give an ubuntu presentation to a user group
<Cantide> o_o
<Cantide> w.. whaaaaa?
<Kilos> you can practise your lecturing skills
<Cantide> hehe
<Cantide> i'd have to prepare well for that >.<
<Kilos> well if you are interested speak to refusenik 
<Cantide> i'll only have 3 days up there
<Cantide> so it depends >.<
<Cantide> my primary objective is sorting out my documents
<Kilos> well it cant take more than an hour methinks
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> also, i don't speak Afrikaans :p
<Kilos> maybe in the evening when doc places are closed
<Cantide> might be a bit out of place in JHB haha
<Cantide> ah
<Kilos> jhb is english
<Kilos> pta is afrikaans
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> i'll give it some thought
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are you doing today?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<inetpro> ahh refusenik is @JoziLUG on twitter?
<inetpro> good afternoon Kilos
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> Kilos: birdie is not in the repos yet and I see no screenshots so it gets a -1 from me
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> maaz birdie ++
<inetpro> actually I just found it's home page at http://www.ivonunes.net/birdie/ and after seeing the screenshot it still get's a -1
<inetpro> written in Gtk
<inetpro> Kilos: does it have a counter in the task bar?
<Kilos> but it works on unity and kde when nothing else does
<Kilos> to count what
<inetpro> to tell me the number of unread tweets
<Kilos> i dunno i havent looked for all the funny things you do
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> in that case 'm not even bothring to try it
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> they are developing it all the time so maybe your input on suggestions might help them
<inetpro> nah
<inetpro> it's not a kde app
<Kilos> dont always expect everything to just work
<Kilos> its a linux app
<inetpro> Kilos: there are plenty of them
<inetpro> and many are even in the official repos
<Kilos> that work with twitter?
<Kilos> and show a counter in the task bar?
<Kilos> oh and dont even start making excuses, meeting tomorrow night and youve missed to many
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... 
<Kilos> Maaz, hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<Kilos> i see we have 87 followers
<inetpro> Kilos: ok maybe not a lot of twitter clients in the repos, we have moved backwards in life
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> i cant find one that works apart from  birdie
<inetpro> I remember seeing a number of choices back when I found choqok
<Kilos> i dont remember what choqok looked like so dunn what birdie is missing
<Kilos> dunno
<inetpro> sadly this is what typically happens with open source projects
<inetpro> developers are very active until everything works perfectly, so they move on to the next challenge 
<Kilos> maybe a few suggestions to the birdie dev guys can help them make a better product
<inetpro> Kilos: choqok is not yet completely dead 
<inetpro> the developers just need some time to get back on track
<Kilos> can it tweet?
<inetpro> unfortunately not at this stage
<Kilos> so whats the alternative? to go online to twitter?
<Kilos> or use birdie of course
<inetpro> well I get by with the twitter web interface and partly with tweetdeck on me mobile phone
<inetpro> and if I want to waste a bit of time I use the tweetdeck web interface
<Kilos> tweetdeck an android app?
<inetpro> https://web.tweetdeck.com/
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: the tweetdeck android app is slightly broken as well
<inetpro> the search function no longer works
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> what do you search for
<Kilos> i see birdie has a search button
<inetpro> for serious monitoring of tweets nothing beats tweetdeck, at least not what I have seen
<Kilos> its a browser that gotta stay online all the time
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> choqok beats everything else for staying up to date on your casual stream
<inetpro> that is when it worked
<Kilos> haha
 * inetpro wonders whether anyone here has tried smuxi
<Kilos> ja whatever that is
<inetpro> https://www.smuxi.org/ irssi-inspired, flexible, user-friendly and cross-platform IRC client for sophisticated users, targeting the GNOME deskto
<Kilos> i see it here somewhere but didnt do what i thought it could so removed
<Kilos> im happy with xchat and konversation
<inetpro> the difference is that smuxi seems to also support the new twitter api
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> inetpro, do you know anyone up here that would like to do the presentation for refusenik 
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<inetpro> we're not a LUG
<Kilos> a ubuntu presentation
<Kilos> to pull lug guys to us
<inetpro> we don't want to do that
<Kilos> like we got Vince-0 and smileyborg
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> there's nothing wrong with LUGs
<inetpro> and anybody is free to be in a LUG as well as in ubuntu-za
<Kilos> Shortly after the release of 0.8.9 Smuxi users reported issues with Twitter.
<miles> hmm...
<Kilos> you see inetpro ^^
<inetpro> Twitter fixes: Twitter made some changes to their API which broke the Twitter support of Smuxi 0.8. This was taken care of and also a few other issues were solved allowing Smuxi 0.8.9 to work smoothly with Twitter again.
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> havent found how to get twitter in it yet
<inetpro> Kilos: what version did you install?
<Kilos> the one in 12.04 repos
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> latest is 0.8.11
<inetpro> not sure whether it's worth trying it
<Kilos> i have 0.8.9.2-2
<Kilos> its not too bad but then will need to see if sound worksa
<Kilos> works
<miles> Maaz: hi
 * Maaz waves to miles
<inetpro> Kilos: how many peeps are present on average in our meetings?
<Kilos> lots dont sign in
<Kilos> lurkers
<Kilos> maybe 10 active or a few more
<inetpro> @JoziLUG asking on twitter
<Kilos> tell him to come here
<Kilos> i havent got twitter going in smuxi yet and looks like no sound alerts
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> but there are always the 30 or more peeps that are here they just lurk though
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hi Guest2137 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> https://www.smuxi.org/page/Download
<Kilos> i cant get new smuxi to download
<Kilos> what am i missing
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, can't help with that and I would not try an installation like that
<inetpro> only install from repositories if you don't want trouble
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> unless you know what you are doing
<Kilos> i see now its a ppa you gotta add apt
<inetpro> even then, untrusted PPAs can break things
<Kilos> hehe i have a remastersys dvd
<inetpro> and what does that help?
<inetpro> s/what/how/
<Kilos> i can reinstall and not do it again
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> miles: and now?
<miles> got the new one working
<miles> now trying to get twitter to allow it
<miles> what a schlep
<inetpro> Kilos: it is for sophisticated users after all
<inetpro> you seem to be getting there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it dont wanna accept /pin pin from twitter
<Kilos> says unknown command
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> says unknown command close twitter and start again
<Kilos> i give up for today
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> i wish they'd fix the pidgin twitter api
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> hello '-'/
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, hot
<Maaz> Come on Kilos How many peeps do you know that make coffee with cold water twit!
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
 * inetpro wonders whether any working cli based twitter clients are left since the latest API changes
<nuvolari> inetpro: bitlbee seems ok still
<nuvolari> hmm, I can't remember how I connected my bitlbee to twitter
<inetpro> nuvolari: interesting
<inetpro> I remember bitlbee
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<inetpro> nuvolari: are you actively using bitlbee?
<Kilos> haha i can even get it to start
<Kilos> and i hate twitter anyway so why im sukkeling i dunno
<Kilos> must be old age
<Kilos> nuvolari, has forgotten irc is open there
<Kilos> more old age
<Kilos> have a good day at work tomorrow all of you
<Kilos> sleep tight
<nuvolari> inetpro: well, it's in my IRC client all the time :P Using it to connect to gtalk accounts as well
<nuvolari> ha! :P
<nuvolari> inetpro: http://www.bitlbee.org/img/comic_3.0.png 
<Squirm> bed time me thinkss
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-07
 * Kilos waves to the early birds
<bduk> More almal
<Kilos> more bduk 
<JabberwockyA19> morning all
<Golynx-> Testing
<JabberwockyA19> success
<Golynx-> :D
<Golynx-> jmIrc works
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hi Golynx- JabberwockyA19 bushtech superfly inetpro 
<Golynx-> Hi Kilos
<charl> hi Kilos, Golynx-
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Golynx-> Hi charl
<bushtech> morning Kilos 
<Golynx-> My pc is frozen lol
<charl> i missed cantide yesterday
<JabberwockyA19> môre Kilos
<Kilos> cyber coffee doesnt warm you like real coffee on a cold day
<charl> hi bushtech 
<charl> hi bushtech, JabberwockyA19 
<JabberwockyA19> hi charl
<Kilos> Golynx-, thats not funny man, whats broken
<Kilos> oh frozen, whew eyes see what they want
<Kilos> everything was frozen here this morning
<Golynx-> Lol Kilos its too cold to work on the pc
<Golynx-> Mountains around here are blanket in white
<Kilos> eish
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Golynx-> JmIrc i havnt used in years
<Golynx-> but its warmer from mobile
<Kilos> hahaha hot water bottles on lap and feet help
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hey you clever okes tell me
<Kilos> ups uses a serial data cable to get into it right?
<Kilos> does anyone have one so i can get info
<Kilos> i want to know does the ribbon cable cross over from one plug to the next
<Golynx-> Lol
<Kilos> i want to make one up
<Golynx-> Damn whatsapp needs a password in pidgin
<JabberwockyA19> Golynx-: I just gave up on that
<JabberwockyA19> please let me know if you find an easy way around that
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Golynx-> JabberwockyA19 : there is software that can sniff the password on android and ios, but that leads to whatsapp kicking you out of the service after a while
<Vince-0> o/
<Golynx-> Its looks impossible though
<JabberwockyA19> need to setup a proxy of some sort :-/ it wont be easy
<superfly> hi all
<charl> why are you all so determined on getting whatsapp to work on the desktop ?
<charl> if they wanted it to work on the desktop they would have made an official client or made it easier to get the password from the app
<charl> hi superfly 
<charl> rather use xmpp instead, run an xmpp server and whatever client you want both on the mobile and the desktop
<charl> then you have full control over it, and you can secure it too
<JabberwockyA19> charl I think it's a design problem from whatsapp side, afaik they changed their policy but not their internal arch
<charl> i find all these mobile-specific services stupid in any case, services should be device-neutral
<charl> and they should have a good api so that anyone can create a client, be it proprietary or open source (preferably the latter of course)
<charl> that can run on any platform
<JabberwockyA19> the amount of people using whatsapp vs xmpp makes it impossible for me to use xmpp, and its just very slow typing on my phone vs keyboard
<JabberwockyA19> i agree with you 100%
<JabberwockyA19> but we have to live in a world with people that don't know that :P
<charl> i've heard the same argument about facebook, but for some reason, i manage to survive perfectly fine without either that or whatsapp
<charl> i dunno how i can do it and other can't ...
<JabberwockyA19> I've wanted to delete whatsapp multiple times, but it's just not practical for me at this stage
<charl> maybe i'm just a stereotypical germanic person :)
<charl> stubborn and hard-headed
<JabberwockyA19> hehe :)
<charl> as flexible as stalin
<JabberwockyA19> it's better to say away
<JabberwockyA19> I plan to use tox.im in the "near future"
<charl> looking
<charl> looks really cool
<charl> but it's a pity that they are creating yet another island on their own by relying on peer to peer / bittorrent technology
<charl> with DHT etc instead of just going with the existing standard (XMPP)
<charl> i think i'm going to try it though
<charl> installed venom now, still very rough and buggy
<charl> but it's only version 0.2.0
<JabberwockyA19> did you use the cli?
<charl> no the gui
<JabberwockyA19> ah toxic
 * nuvolari votes for googlechat :P
<nuvolari> device agnostic ever since I can remember
<JabberwockyA19> google hangout moved away from xmpp right?
<nuvolari> yeah :(
<nuvolari> only get invites now
<nuvolari> but 1-on-1 still supports it
<JabberwockyA19> thats neat, i've got the hangout client on my phone though
<nuvolari> using IRC gateway bitlbee to do xmpp-through-irc :P
<nuvolari> so using irc client for most xmpp-chats/google chat
<JabberwockyA19> I used to do that too @ bitbee
<charl> as long as it's based off open standards and everybody can create their own client it's perfectly suitable for use on the public internet
<charl> as long as you do not get vendor lockin
<charl> unlike flash for example *puke*
<JabberwockyA19> speaking about vendor lockin, I had to install windows 8.1 on a 4tb hdd with an old motherboard (more puke)
<JabberwockyA19> UEFI and secure boot crap :o(
<charl> can't you disable secure boot ?
<charl> i also have uefi on my desktop workstation but ubuntu 14.04 works perfectly with secure boot disabled
<charl> actually i never even tried to enable it in the first place, was disabled already when i got it (ubuntu pre-installed by dell)
<JabberwockyA19> the old motherboards doesn't have secure boot, ubuntu works fine but windows only supports MBR paritions without secure boot
<JabberwockyA19> for > 2TB paritions you'll need to use something like GPT and yeah... vendor lockin to the max
<JabberwockyA19> I could not work around the boot problem, just used a smaller drive to boot :(
<Kilos> haha just stepped on sisters toe, she says np she got duplicates of those on the other foot
<Kilos> toes
 * mazal peeks in for a bit
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> for the miners interest, look at mine depth
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/del/YcYXiWM5/screenshot_282643349-6HPRg38W.png
<Kilos> goed dankie en self mazal ?
<mazal> Wat is daai ? 'n Ander minetest ?
<Kilos> selle een
<mazal> Prentjie is bk te klein om te sien wat aangaan
<Kilos> dis my myn by the DEEP
<mazal> Ah ok
<Kilos> dis 4k ondergrong
<mazal> ish
<Kilos> ek sal try dit vol scerm maal of naby
<mazal> Hoekom so diep gaan oom ?
<mazal> Na 1024 kry mens mos nie meer nuwe goete nie ?
<Kilos> ek weet nie ek dink daar is meer van als daar diep
<Kilos> en ek soek daai nyan cat ding
<mazal> Het oom al Mithril gekry ? Sulke pers goed ?
<Kilos> ek het baie
<Kilos> maak lekker pikke om naby lava te werk
<mazal> Ek het nog niks gesien nie , seker baie diep daai goete
<Kilos> stadiger as n mese pik en hou langer
<bduk1> baai almal
<mazal> Ja nee , tyd om huiswaarts te gaan.
<Kilos> mooi llop julle
<mazal> Bye everyone , lekker aand oom
<Kilos> dankie jy ook
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> hellp inetpro how are you
<Kilos> hello as well
<arnaudmez> Hello Kilos
<arnaudmez> hello guys 
<arnaudmez> how are you today
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez howsit?
<arnaudmez> cool bro cool
<Kilos> well ty and you?
<arnaudmez> how is ubuntu and the ZA room
<Kilos> we all good i think, just evey year the working guys seem to have less time
<Symmetria> FINALLY
 * Symmetria boots the install for the new kenya mirror server for the first time
<Symmetria> :P via DRAC
<Symmetria> god these servers take a while to boot
<arnaudmez> we are all working Kilos, even you
<arnaudmez> i call it contributing
<Kilos> HAHA
<arnaudmez> Symmetria: what servers ?
<Symmetria> heh Dell R720
<Symmetria> with 192gigs of ram
<Symmetria> attached to 160 terabytes of SAS storage
<Kilos> SJOE
<Symmetria> what will soon be mirror.liquidtelecom.com
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> heh over a million bux worth of hardware
<Symmetria> this is kinda cool, I'm installing it over iDRAC from my house
<Symmetria> and because of the speed of my net connection its having no issues with the remote mounted cd image 
<Symmetria> lol, its installing faster than if it was coming off a CD :P
<charl> very nice Symmetria 
<Symmetria> heh, just takes *AGES* to boot, when it starts initilizing all the disk space, ram, firmware images and other crap
<Symmetria> no matter how fast any operating system boots, doesnt matter if the box itself takes a month of sundays to init before boot
<arnaudmez> Symmetria: that's just a dream coming to life
<arnaudmez> guys i tried to go that route but now i just end up going Cloud
<charl> arnaudmez: i don't know if it's the same in s.africa but if you use the term "cloud" amoung technical folks where i live you might end up getting laughed at
<charl> it has gotten to be a marketing b*ll term now that has little to no meaning whatsoever
<charl> bbl
<arnaudmez> charl: thanks for that :-) i will remember 
<arnaudmez> but i' not in S. Africa at all
<arnaudmez> in Congo where i am when u say Cloud among the Techies they start dreaming and want to ear what you have to say
<arnaudmez> different perception of the same thing :-)
<Kilos> Symmetria, let me know when its going so i can run mtr to it
<inetpro> Kilos: always good thanks, just a bit cold
<Kilos> and colder weather on its way inetpro 
<Kilos> maybe max of 14
<Kilos> and - in the dark time
<arnaudmez> Symmetria: yeah but tell us if it wont cause you any issue
<arnaudmez> guys what network tools/method can you advice for a person who want to do network troubleshooting ?
<arnaudmez> i mean a person running linux
<Kilos> arnaudmez, have you got your loco going yet?
<arnaudmez> Kilos: not yet, time issues i think i will take it by next month and setup a proper thing
<Kilos> what trouble shooting do you want to do, ask Symmetria thats his game
<arnaudmez> huho
<Kilos> he is a networking specialist
<arnaudmez> i mean i'm busy setting up a small office wwith couple of devices on it, maybe setup a linunx server also but still it's a project
<arnaudmez> so i'm quickly writing a list of necessary CLI tools that can help a network admin 
<Kilos> so  what trouble shooting, you mean if it breaks down?
<Kilos> i only know 2 things with networking ping and mtr hehe
<Kilos> here is a nice one to test with
<Kilos> mtr -i2 -s0 -n 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> arnaudmez, you can point it at any address to see packet losses and stuff
<arnaudmez> Kilos: i knew that one but not with arguments
<arnaudmez> was using it just as it comes
<arnaudmez> mtr 8.8.8.8
<Symmetria> AHA, I got the damn interface up once I figured out what the fuck the interface name was :P
<Kilos> ah
<Symmetria> heh, I have never seen such wierd interface names
<Symmetria> its on interface p5p4
<arnaudmez> Symmetria: i see it everytime dear, mine is p3p1
<Symmetria> em1       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr c8:1f:66:df:ea:ea
<Symmetria> em2       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr c8:1f:66:df:ea:eb
<Symmetria> em3       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr c8:1f:66:df:ea:ec
<Symmetria> em4       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr c8:1f:66:df:ea:ed
<Symmetria> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<Symmetria> p2p1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr a0:36:9f:2f:8e:58
<Symmetria> p2p2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr a0:36:9f:2f:8e:59
<Symmetria> p2p3      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr a0:36:9f:2f:8e:5a
<Symmetria> p2p4      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr a0:36:9f:2f:8e:5b
<Symmetria> p3p1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr a0:36:9f:44:e0:4c
<Symmetria> p3p2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr a0:36:9f:44:e0:4e
<arnaudmez> guys i have also discover a nice command to show interfaces on linux (guess some of you knows them)
<Symmetria> p5p1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0a:f7:3f:80:f0
<Symmetria> p5p2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0a:f7:3f:80:f1
<Symmetria> p5p3      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0a:f7:3f:80:f2
<Symmetria> p5p4      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0a:f7:3f:80:f3
<Symmetria> LOL
<arnaudmez> just type: ip a
<Symmetria> p3p1 and p3p2 are 10G NIC's
<Symmetria> the rest are 1G nic's
<arnaudmez> Symmetria: means p5p4 are ?
<Symmetria> those are more 1G interfaces
<Symmetria> this thing has a LOT of interfaces
<Symmetria> ;p
<arnaudmez> Symmetria: i agreee
<Symmetria> someone screwed up though and didn't put in all the ram :(
<Symmetria> root@mirror:/mirror# free
<Symmetria>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Symmetria> Mem:     198048760    2361744  195687016       1036      77956     829680
<Symmetria> -/+ buffers/cache:    1454108  196594652
<Symmetria> Swap:      9764860          0    9764860
<Symmetria> and still waiting for all the SAN's to be connected
<Symmetria> lol, best thing about this mirror server
<Symmetria> pinging my house from it:
<Symmetria> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9007ms
<Symmetria> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.908/1.173/1.499/0.196 ms
<Symmetria> (197.155.77.1 if anyone wants to ping it from .za)
<Kilos> 64 bytes from 197.155.77.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=381 ms
<Kilos> 64 bytes from 197.155.77.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=53 time=442 ms
<Kilos> 64 bytes from 197.155.77.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=53 time=379 ms
<Kilos> Symmetria, http://slexy.org/view/s21SUz3WFR
<Symmetria> ugh
<Symmetria> what ISP is that
<Kilos> 3g
<arnaudmez> guys i've foudn this http://linux.dell.com/files/whitepapers/consistent_network_device_naming_in_linux.pdf
<arnaudmez> Kilos: how can i ask the bot to make it short please ?
<Symmetria> vodacom? cause its going international :(
<Kilos> maaz shorten http://linux.dell.com/files/whitepapers/consistent_network_device_naming_in_linux.pdf
<Maaz> Kilos: That reduces to: http://is.gd/mUBaMp
<Kilos> telkom 8ta Symmetria 
<arnaudmez> Kilos: thank you so muc
<arnaudmez> so much
<Kilos> yw
<Symmetria> anyone who isn't behind telkom/vodacom who can do a trace/ping to 197.155.77.1?
<Symmetria> telkom / vodacom are still being asshats about peering :P
<Kilos> ill get you an equivalent to 8.8.8.8
<Symmetria> 8.8.8.8 will end at google za pop so thats not really a valid test :(
<Symmetria> telkom peers with google
<Kilos> well give another addy to try
<Symmetria> will be same thing to anywhere outside of .za, Telkom doesnt peer so if you wanna go to anywhere in africa from them you gonna go via europe
<Symmetria> because they are asshats :P
<Kilos> i dont know about all that stuff but know at times i have bad latency when playing an online game in za
<Kilos> and at others its instant
<Kilos> dont know how to pin point where the weak link is
<Kilos> then i can complain
<Kilos> peeps on adsl dont have the same problem
<arnaudmez> Kilos: please mtr syn73.com
<Kilos> ok
<Symmetria> arnaudmez whats your ping to 197.155.77.1
<arnaudmez> Symmetria: http://slexy.org/view/s21qQgekdk
<Symmetria> urgh what connectivity are you on? which ISP?
<Kilos> arnaudmez, http://slexy.org/view/s2dvpj81YD
<arnaudmez> Kilos: that one i like
<arnaudmez> no loss
<Kilos> yip not too bad
<arnaudmez> Symmetria: http://slexy.org/view/s2061Rep4H
<arnaudmez> seems like you are losing packets at certain point
<Symmetria> aahh you're coming from off continent thats why latency is so high
<arnaudmez> Symmetria: i'm in africa currently but not in SA
<arnaudmez> :-)
<arnaudmez> Kilos: i've got a nice command for you ethtool -i <name_of_your_interface>
<arnaudmez> you get nice details about your interface
<arnaudmez> ethtool --help
<arnaudmez> hey sorry wasn't for here
<Kilos> im lost there arnaudmez what interface do i want to look at?
<arnaudmez> Kilos: just in case you want to know more about your network interface
<Kilos> oh ok ty
<arnaudmez> Kilos: i've got this for my network card http://slexy.org/view/s20lwkXf6o
<Kilos> all that stuff is way above me arnaudmez , im a mechanic and farmer not an IT person
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and too old to learn new things in large amounts
<Kilos> i plug my 3g modem into the back of my pc
<arnaudmez> Kilos: even if you said you are a farmer i consider you are skilled on what you do
<arnaudmez> so no excuses bro
<Kilos> lol
<arnaudmez> bye bye 
<arnaudmez> have to leave office
<Kilos> cheers
<Kilos> be good
<arnaudmez> too late !!!! :-)
<theblazehen> Alright, call me an idiot. Have fun: http://bpaste.net/raw/443686/
<Kilos> superfly, evening, did you see http://picpaste.com/screenshot_284335666-y5jjNoB3.png
<Kilos> bart got tired of travelling all the way up for wood
<superfly> Kilos: no, I've hardly been at my PC. I only just logged in
<Kilos> eish sorry man
<superfly> hahaha, good job Kilos, great thinking
<Kilos> hehe ty
<Kilos> thats at over 4ks down. now he can stay there
<Kilos> and live on rats and apples
<Kilos> night all. sleep warm
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-08
<23LAAZJHJ> Morning everyone
<bduk1> Probeer weer, More almal
<Kilos> bbrrrrrrr
<Symmetria> gah, damn dell
<Symmetria> I cant believe Im doing this, installing windoze to configure a san so I can reboot and install linux :P because the damn linux versions are deadrat only
<Symmetria> they wont install under ubuntu
<Symmetria> so either install windoze or install deadrat or suse
<Kilos> ai!
<Symmetria> and on principle I wont install deadrat on anything
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Symmetria> I seriously wish companies like dell would realize no one uses deadrat anymore
<charl> good morning
<Symmetria> and they really should start supporting linux distributions that are slightly more modern
 * Symmetria bitches and whines
<Kilos> hi charl battling to type hands are so cold
<charl> Kilos: bah :(
<Kilos> Symmetria, petition them
<charl> Symmetria: i had that the other day - needed to install dataverse network and the only officially supported linux distro is deadrat
<charl> Symmetria: ended up installing centos though, i'm not going to even bother buying deadrat licenses
<Symmetria> Im gonna install suse, this windows installation is giving me crap
<charl> arnaudmez: so you're on congo ! whow don't get many congonese people here
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez 
<Symmetria> which congo 
<Symmetria> the drc or congo da brazil 
<arnaudmez> hi charl
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<arnaudmez> Symmetria: Congo Brazzaville
<arnaudmez> charl: where are you located ?
<Symmetria> I'm always amused by the fact that there is a large fiber system between brazzaville and kinshasa but its never been plugged in
<Symmetria> because the governments can't agree on crap
<arnaudmez> Symmetria: you are right but also remember historically these two countries are totally different and almost never worked together
<Symmetria> *sigh* why does suse linux installation insist on sending dhcp to every interface that you can't cancel and have to wait to time out before install
<arnaudmez> Symmetria: the only thing that link these two is the river
<Symmetria> you have any idea how long that takes when you have 14 interfaces in the box :P
<Symmetria> arnaudmez yeah but its still bizarre because kinshasa is the only way to get to WACS
<Symmetria> thats the entire problem with most of west africa though, no one wants to work together even in their own mutual benefit
<arnaudmez> Symmetria: actually not, kinshasa put his hope on Brazzaville for access to WACS to be effective
<arnaudmez> kinshasa doesn't have direct access to the sea cable at all but still they are preparing necessary infrastructures for the day all will get finalized with Brazzaville regarding F.O
<arnaudmez> but after all, i can only tell you what the news paper tells us :-)
<Symmetria> arnaudmez heh, there is direct fiber to the wacs station from kinshasa
<Symmetria> I know because I've seen it myself
<Symmetria> trust me on this :P if there is one thing I know about, its where fiber in africa goes 
<Symmetria> lol I can tell you a lot about what the papers ARENT saying :)
<arnaudmez> Symmetria: :-)
<Symmetria> wow we're running at 1.3gig into kampala right now
<Symmetria> thats... high
<Symmetria> heh finally decided for configuring I'd go with SL6.5 since I had shit installing suse and windows :P
<Symmetria> SL6.5 seems to be installing ok :P
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> o/
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oops, mornings as well
<Kilos> helloooo inetpro 
<Kilos> vrek koud ne
<inetpro> sun is shining 
<Kilos> ya man you know what i mean. how were your hands when you got to work?
<Golynx_> all i see is white mountains when i step outside
<inetpro> not as bad as other days
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> arnaudmez: in NL
<Golynx_> flowcharts to design programs . Good or bad?
<Golynx_> pseudo code is confusing
<charl> Golynx_: what are you trying to do exactly
<Golynx_> design a life manager app 
<inetpro> a life manager app?
<Golynx_> i like the visual structure of flowcharts , so i know what i'm doing 
<Golynx_> i cant go into much details 
<inetpro> you mean as in lifecycle management?
<Golynx_> its just flowcharts that improves the design experience so much more
<charl> that is so vague i have no idea what it's supposed to mean
<Golynx_> nope real person("life", "living", "alive") 
<charl> as in, get up, brush your teeth, eat breakfast, drink coffee, go to work ?
<Golynx_> hmm i guess no one here design programs then, nevermind
<inetpro> uh, so your question is?
<Golynx_> charl ja
<charl> why would you want that ?
<Golynx_> the question is , does anyone here use flowcharts to design programs
<charl> on the odd occasion if you have complex architecture or data flows yes
<charl> but not to "design programs" per se, more on a higher level
<Golynx_> charl not me, all the people that care about knowing themselves and improving themselves 
 * inetpro prefers to see things mapped out visually but haven't been doing programming for some time
<Golynx_> yes , flowcharts is a kind of higher level language in itself
<inetpro> sometimes it can be a waste of precious time
<Golynx_> inetpro: designing with flowcharts first without diving into coding is very rewarding. A whole lot less bugs to worry about in the future
<inetpro> definitely helps when you have to transfer conceptual knowledge to others in a team
<Golynx_> yeah true
<inetpro> but programming in a team is always very difficult and can slow you down to a grind
<inetpro> obviously the opposite can be true if you have a team that works together very well
<inetpro> Golynx_: so waht do you use for drawing the flowcharts?
<inetpro> what as well
<Golynx_> first i used Dia , but too much bloat. Now i'm fine with the smaller clickcharts. It gets the job done fast.
<mazal> Oom Kilos , I just found a Nyan Cat and Nyan Cat Rainbow !! :))
<inetpro> Golynx_: smaller clickcharts like?
<mazal> Both of them right next to each other :)
<Kilos> hi mazal bduk1 
<Golynx_> inetpro: its about 2mb with a lot of features. I like anything made by Nch software. All of there programs are small and powerful.
<Kilos> wow mazal 
<Golynx_> their*
<Kilos> how far down and in what area
<inetpro> Golynx_: 2mb? Wow, where do you get that?
<Golynx_> but its for windows :)
<inetpro> ai!
<Golynx_> http://www.nchsoftware.com
<mazal> Oom Kilos I was only at -388
<mazal> Saw a pink glow , and there it was :)
<Kilos> in what area mazal? desert or green valleys or what
<Kilos> i dont know what you can do with it
<mazal> I'm not sure what is on top of me , if my bearings is correct I am under a desert
<mazal> Started below dirt but had to move left while mining a few times to avoid lava and caves and think I am below a big desert by now
<superfly> Golynx_: that's what I use a todo manager for
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Golynx_> superfly: its got nothing to do with a todo list lol
<Golynx_> its something way different
<Golynx_> i may include a todo list feature in it, so thanks for the idea :)
<arnaudmez> hi superfly
<superfly> hi arnaudmez
<Golynx_> superfly: is lua better than python?
<superfly> Golynx_: I've never used Lua
<Golynx_> oh ok, i will ask google :)
<jabberwockya19> Golynx_: it's faster
<jabberwockya19> just missed him
<superfly> "it's faster" is really not much of an argument these days
<jabberwockya19> all depends on what you're trying to do
<jabberwockya19> but yeah mostly people just want something that "works"
<superfly> These days a business is more interested in "how quickly can we get this out?"
<superfly> and that is one of the areas where Python excels.
<jabberwockya19> yeah, and then you also get languages that is slow but later gets very optimized, JS is a good example with v8 and asmjs etc
<superfly> eish... JS... almost as bad as PHP
<jabberwockya19> sad but true
<jabberwockya19> one example where lua is beter than python (or any other scripting lang) is where it's used in 3d engines
<superfly> loosely types languages are horrible
<superfly> yes, like minetest ;-)
<superfly> I think it's because it's easy to write a plugin system for a C++ app that uses Lua
<jabberwockya19> I love the design of golang, I don't know the lang very well, but the more I study it the more I like it
<jabberwockya19> the strong type yet still dynamic aspect is not easy to balance
<jabberwockya19> it's funny how people support broken tech, like facebook and their hiphopVM than later releasing hacklang and meanwhile people are still developing php in the background
<jabberwockya19> hacklang question: why do you reinvent the wheel? answer: because php's wheel is a triangle
<superfly> jabberwockya19: https://www.flickr.com/photos/raindrift/sets/72157629492908038
<charl> used extundelete for the first time - worked amazing !
<jabberwockya19> superfly: I've seen that before, but never knew it was a real thing! (too much photoshop going around)
<jabberwockya19> awesome name for recovery software, I wil remember it
<tumbleweed> superfly: I'd say these days it's worse. JS is the new PHP
<tumbleweed> the newbies use it for everything
<Golynx_> js is the future!
<Golynx_> nodejs should replace php though
<Golynx_> i hope websockets kills http
<tumbleweed> I hope the opposite
<tumbleweed> I can speak http, it's simple
<Golynx_> http its too old and static
<Golynx_> websockets are dynamic and got so much more to offer
<jabberwockya19_> can't tell if you're tolling or not :-/
<jabberwockya19_> I developed 2 years full time using nodejs & coffescript, I loved it!
<jabberwockya19_> That was also the first time we wrote tests for our code and we had a really good team of devs
<jabberwockya19_> when your app becomes really complex it's very difficult to maintain loose type software and it's as simple as that
<jabberwockya19_> tl;dr use node to test the market for new creative ideas
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a good night
<jabberwockya19__> superfly: this one is also funny http://www.php.net/manual/en/datetimeimmutable.modify.php 
<charl> jabberwockya19_: for a moment there you were like this: https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/5649065728/hF4995500/
<jabberwockya19_> hahaha I love that meme!
<charl> same guy as shut up and take my money !
<Symmetria> ./dev/md0        121T   36M  121T   1% /mirror-data
<Symmetria> BOOM
<Symmetria> last reboot and I can go home :P hopefully it comes up the way it should 
<jabberwockya19_> Symmetria: so... what's your favourite type of drive ^_^
<Symmetria> jabber lol, I use seagates myself at home, these are also seagates I think
<Symmetria> though in large arrays, I dont really give a damn much anymore
<Symmetria> I just like having a 121 terabyte file system
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> that makes me warm and fuzzy
<Symmetria> I just hope the thing doesnt keep renaming my network interfaces, it was doing wierd things and couldnt decide what to name interfaces, it was renaming them on reboot 
<Symmetria> which really screwed shit up
<jabberwockya19_> how many raid contollers did you use?
<jabberwockya19_> te best one I've had was a R3000 LSI 4 port pci-e controller, I'm not a sysadmin tho
<jabberwockya19_> at home I just use rsync for backups, I've used backup pc in the past
<Symmetria> heh, this is a single dual port 6gig SAS HBA linked to several units
<Symmetria> that are full of drives
<theblazehen> Symmetria: search udev network naming
<theblazehen> Change happened in arch a few months back.
<theblazehen> They look like enp2s0 right?
<Symmetria> heh, p3p4 etc etc
<Symmetria> I have 15 interfaces in here though and its getting confusing
<Symmetria> I think Im gonna go with net.ifnames=1 biosdevname=0 on my kernel config
<Symmetria> to stop it
<Symmetria> anyway heading home
<Symmetria> back from there
<theblazehen> ah
 * Symmetria leaves his new server rsync'ing ubuntu
<theblazehen> nothing in udev?
<theblazehen> Symmetria: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=168209
<theblazehen> Are you running RHEL or centos?
<arnaudmez> theblazehen: thank you 
<arnaudmez> your question remind me to look at centos 7 final release
<theblazehen> arnaudmez: heh, np
<theblazehen> Piece of shit pulseaudio ...
<theblazehen> 2 MB/s of bandwidth to stream
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. i go hug my hot water bottle to death
<theblazehen> heh, running a tor relay is fun. average 720 KB/s
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-09
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria>     542,953,392 100%   28.27MB/s    0:00:18 (xfr#11, to-chk=312/359)
<Symmetria> lol nice rsync speed populating mirror
<Kilos> morning all
<Symmetria> sup kilos
<Symmetria> holy crap these arrays are *FAST*
<Symmetria> 4194304000 bytes (4.2 GB) copied, 16.057 s, 261 MB/s
<Symmetria> wheeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Symmetria> heh thats the write speed
<Symmetria> 4194304000 bytes (4.2 GB) copied, 1.06888 s, 3.9 GB/s
<Symmetria> thats the read speed
<Kilos> cool
<superfly> morning all
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<charl> good morning all
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> cold
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<bushtech> Kilos: -6 at our place last night
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Kilos> ouch bushtech  we must have been near that too, everything is ice
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> nice ! sounds like a good european winter you have there
<Kilos> sis man thats nasty
<Kilos> nights below 18 degrees and days under 28 degrees suck
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> last nights game... not the first time Germany sent a bunch of guys to the showers in tears...
 * Symmetria snickers
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi Symmetria 
<psyatw> haha
<Symmetria> you know what the difference between oscar pistorious and brazil is?
<Symmetria> oscar has a better defense and more shots on target ;p
<Kilos> yip a fancy germany
<Kilos> haha
<psyatw> their defense had already been shaky against Mexico and Chile
<psyatw> so I kind of expected them to be punished for that but not by this margin
<Symmetria> whats the difference between snow white and brazil?
<Symmetria> snow white had an excuse... she was asleep when she let 7 in ;p
<psyatw> haha
<psyatw> that sounds rather ambiguous, doesn't it? :P
<Symmetria> the last time germany destroyed a country on home turf like that... poland... 1939 ;p
<psyatw> haha
<Symmetria> though the last time germany had this much success in south america, they were hiding from war crime tribunals
<psyatw> after the war germans moved wholescale to north and south america
<psyatw> http://www.globalresearch.ca/operation-nazification-u-s-military-hired-sixteen-hundred-nazi-scientists-and-doctors/5369981
<charl> hi psyatw 
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<psyatw> hi charl
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<charl> i happen to have only seen the good part of yesterday evening's football - the part where they scored like 4 goals in 10 mins or something
<charl> it was amazing
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<psyatw> hi Vince-0 
<psyatw> but the Brazilians were also very willing victims
<charl> psyatw: we are raining out in NL ! yesterday and today i came with the bus, didn't even feel like trying the bicycle
<psyatw> especially when the Germans put some pressure on their defense
<psyatw> charl, it was raining here too yesterday! that isn't very common in Poland during summer and in general anyway
<charl> ah
<charl> it is very silent here at work right now - too many people are all on leave
<charl> not a good time to go though :P
<charl> maybe if you go far away
<psyatw> haha
<psyatw> yeah
<psyatw> definitely not in the Netherlands :D
<psyatw> I remember there was a summer many years ago when it rained all summer long
<Vince-0> o/
<charl> bah i hope it isn't one of them
<Vince-0> what's happanan
<charl> i have kind of seen enough of it the last two months
<psyatw> maybe I got lucky when I was in the Netherlands at the end of May and the beginning of June
<Kilos> not much Vince-0 
<Kilos> too cold to type even
<charl> psyatw: yes that was exactly the right time - between then and now it's been raining constantly
<Vince-0> its 11 degrees here this morn
<Kilos> yip durbs is a lekker place
<Kilos> we were in the minusses
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<arnaudmez> Helly guys
<arnaudmez> Hello Guys
<arnaudmez> hi Symmetria: 
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<arnaudmez> hi superfly
<arnaudmez> hi inetpro
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos 
<charl> hi arnaudmez 
<nuvolari> you skinnering about me? :P
<nuvolari> hi charl, arnaudmez, Vince-0 
<nuvolari> oh, you skinnering about Vince-0 
 * nuvolari is off the hook
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> I need to know how large the entire ubuntu-archive file set is
<psyatw> hi Xethron 
<psyatw> hoi nuvolari 
<psyatw> hello arnaudmez 
<psyatw> French?
<arnaudmez> hi psyatw
<arnaudmez> psyatw: yes french
<psyatw> arnaudmez, cool, are you in South Africa now?
<charl> no he's congonese, they speak french in a large part of africa
<charl> particularly west africa
<arnaudmez> psyatw: not at all
<arnaudmez> psyatw: Congo Brazzaville 
<charl> psyatw: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_French#African_countries_with_the_largest_numbers_of_French_speakers
<charl> Democratic Republic of the Congo: 24,320,000 people can speak French either as a first or second language
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez 
<Kilos> never nuvolari 
<Symmetria> heh interestingly enough, the largest spoken language on the african continent is neither french nor english
<Symmetria> and its not swahili either 
<Symmetria> nor is it portuguese :)
<Symmetria> anyone care to take a guess? ;p
<charl> looking at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Languages_of_Africa right now
<Kilos> haha
<psyatw> arnaudmez, nice to see you here
<arnaudmez> psyatw: this is actually my country http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congo_Brazzaville
<Kilos> Symmetria, you going to do the deb-delta as well?
<psyatw> charl, I know
<Kilos> i think the sizes are about 40g per release plus flavours
<Kilos> not sure what all you want to install there
<psyatw> arnaudmez, I will read that article, thanks
<psyatw> charl, my mother went to Gambia for a week back in 2006, I haven't been to the continent yet myself
<arnaudmez> psyatw: where are you living right now ?
<charl> psyatw: ah very nice !
<psyatw> arnaudmez, I live in Poland now, I have never lived outside of Europe (except for the 8 first months of my life in my country of birth Suriname)
<arnaudmez> psyatw: cool
<psyatw> arnaudmez, and until about a year ago I lived in the Netherlands, just like charl
<arnaudmez> that's good psyatw
<arnaudmez> very good
<arnaudmez> how is linux community there ?
<arnaudmez> or if i may say Ubuntu community
<psyatw> I think here in Poland it's pretty good actually
<psyatw> there are many development conferences
<psyatw> even though I haven't attended any so far
<arnaudmez> :D
<psyatw> http://lanyrd.com/places/poland/
<psyatw> I wanted to attend some, but then I got busy with work and travel
<bduk> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<Kilos> middag eintlik
<bduk> Ja oom was bietjie besig vanmore
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/screenshot_445957932-pSQR9Rjv.png
<mazal> Bye veryone , have a nice evening
<Kilos> hmm...
<jabberwockya19_> has anyone looked at Google I/O talks on Polymer and Web Components?
<superfly> I had a brief look at polymer. Don't try it on a phone.
<theblazehen> jabberwockya19_: tl;dr?
<jabberwockya19_> theblazehen: I have not tested it, but it looks like a very good way of solving some html/js/css isolation and boilerplate issues
<theblazehen> ooh nice :)
<jabberwockya19_> by creating and sharing custom tag components
<theblazehen> Maaz remind me about google polymer
<Maaz> theblazehen: Sorry...
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<ThatGraemeGuy> ...
<ThatGraemeGuy> bye
<ThatGraemeGuy> bbl :-)
<Kilos> oi  missed him
<Kilos> Maaz, tell ThatGraemeGuy sorry, none of the lurkers even greeted you
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
<Kilos> hi Gremble 
<Gremble> Hey Kilos 
<theblazehen> fscking PyCrypto...
<theblazehen> yo charl 
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo again
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy sorry, none of the lurkers even greeted you" 43 minutes and 2 seconds ago
<theblazehen> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy hows you?
<ThatGraemeGuy> lekker thanks, that side?
<Kilos> freezing
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah pretty cold here
<Kilos> where are you ThatGraemeGuy ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> can't really say freezing, the previous 2 nights we were freezing
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm home
<ThatGraemeGuy> just went away for 2 nights
<Kilos> in capetown?
<ThatGraemeGuy> tulbagh
<ThatGraemeGuy> bit more inland, much colder
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> we -2+ tonight
<Kilos> you lucky you not in sitherland they -9 tonight
<Kilos> hi bushtech cold enough
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> the wife wants to spend a few nights in sutherland next year
<Kilos> they were -14 two night ago
<Kilos> mid summer tell her
<ThatGraemeGuy> mini-me still a bit young this year
<bushtech> Kilos: verdomp ja
<Kilos> or take eskimo clothes
<bushtech> and you're joining the wife?
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<bushtech> no comment
<Kilos> hahaha
<ThatGraemeGuy> oi, anyone else struggling to update package lists?
<bushtech> ma djy wiet wat dink ekke
<Kilos> local mirror is sick
<ThatGraemeGuy> was usint ftp.wa.co.za then tried za.zrchive.ubuntu.com now trying archive.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> go with main ThatGraemeGuy 
 * theblazehen doesn't use ftp.wa.co.za
<ThatGraemeGuy> which is "main">
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh "?"
<Kilos> oh and uct seemed ok yesterday too
<theblazehen> Main arch repos are faster than wa, unless you are a webafrica customer
<Kilos> where you choose repos it shows main
<ThatGraemeGuy> this isn't #arch-za, go away :P
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> i think its state side
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> pythong.org wut
<theblazehen> warning: NSFW
<Kilos> ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za/ubuntu worked good this morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> grrr
<ThatGraemeGuy> will try thanks
<Kilos> i have no idea where that is though
<ThatGraemeGuy> if i can't get a working mirror i'm not getting minetest updated tonight
<Kilos> http://ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za/ubuntu
<Kilos> i think i have that right
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope, a bunch of 404s @$%
<theblazehen> #arch-za has no users :(
<Kilos> mine is reloading fine
<Kilos> check my typing
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: minetest uses lua for mods right?
 * theblazehen is looking for a voxel game that can use C++ for mods
<ThatGraemeGuy> it does
<theblazehen> :/
<ThatGraemeGuy> nobody in their right mind would base mods on c++
<theblazehen> well yeah, I guess..
<ThatGraemeGuy> you want your mod language to be accessible to many, easy to write and debug
<theblazehen> But I wanna work on an AI project and need native speed
<ThatGraemeGuy> AI is such a specialist field i can't see why you'd need an app that extensible via mods
<ThatGraemeGuy> you want to have control from start to finish usually
<theblazehen> Well hebbian learning networks
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: http://askubuntu.com/a/9035
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure if you knew about the mirror:// protocol, that worked for me
<theblazehen> Want to be able to get them to learn how the game operates etc
 * Kilos goes to see
<ThatGraemeGuy> selects the fastest mirror, very useful
<ThatGraemeGuy> on with the minetest, uh, .... testing
 * nuvolari is about to have a bad stommack
 * theblazehen <3's spotify
<nuvolari> stresssss!
<theblazehen> ai  nuvolari 
<Kilos> oh the gui has the option to select fastest mirror but that neology one worked kiff for me
<nuvolari> I hope CT is ready for me! :D
<Kilos> last best mirror run showed somewhere in netherlands
<nuvolari> dunno if I'm ready for it
<theblazehen> Kilos: maybe choose that one
<Kilos> you moving there nuvolari ?
<Kilos> nope man neology is fast
<ThatGraemeGuy> it didn't work for me now
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, use the gui and see if it shows the neology mirror
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: are you playing?
<nuvolari> Kilos: going for interviews oom
<ThatGraemeGuy> use the gui on my guiless server? great plan :)
<Kilos> good luck nuvolari 
<nuvolari> thanks oom Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> where are you interviewing nuvolari?
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, nope im using it
<Kilos> i promise
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i think you've lost the plot :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> never mind
<ThatGraemeGuy> are you playing minetest at the moment?
<theblazehen> when you transfer 30 GB in 3 days..
<theblazehen> ooh and amount/day is gonna go up soon :)
<Kilos> Maaz, ping http://ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za/ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: Error: unknown host http://ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za/ubuntu
<Kilos> eeek
<nuvolari> ThatGraemeGuy: 5 places
<ThatGraemeGuy> which 5? :-p
<nuvolari> i is an interview for Discovery, in Sandton, but a Video Conference in CT :P
<nuvolari> I could'nt get around to their offices here
<ThatGraemeGuy> ew not my cup of tea
<nuvolari> so I do all my interviews in 1 go
<ThatGraemeGuy> i didn't even work a full year there :-/
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, http://picpaste.com/19-CPNVW4mN.png
<nuvolari> why is that ThatGraemeGuy?
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: Discovery?
<Kilos> thats what is in my synaptic repository choose place
<ThatGraemeGuy> ai oom Kilos, i've moved on already ;-)
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> i dont know why i cant ping it
<ThatGraemeGuy> nuvolari: i found the corporate environment too restrictive
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: because you can't ping something starting "http://" ;-)
<nuvolari> ThatGraemeGuy: oh boo :-/ That's what I'm afraid of
<Kilos> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, big corporate IT isn't everyone's cup of tea
<ThatGraemeGuy> but you won't know until you give it a go
<nuvolari> I guess that's true
<nuvolari> I'm pretty much after having freedom
<nuvolari> or some of it
<nuvolari> and people with the right mindset on how tech products should work
<nuvolari> not putting the cart before the horses
<nuvolari> I'm so fed up with that I can scream
<ThatGraemeGuy> what sort of work are you looking for?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i know we're looking for "devops" people
<ThatGraemeGuy> i hate that term so very much
<ThatGraemeGuy> but yea
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://hetznercareers.theresumator.com/apply/7v3Qnk/Senior-Devops-Engineers.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.hetzner.co.za/careers/career-opportunities <-- also call centre types but i guess you are beyond that
<nuvolari> oh, and then 4i Mobile (like), Compuscan (meh-like), Discovery (maybe-like), OnNet (like-from-what-i-saw)
<nuvolari> and friday, Afrozaar (thumbs-up-like), and Team Talk Media (like)
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> best of luck :)
<nuvolari> thanks :>
<nuvolari> I wanted  to do devops when I started :P Wasn't really sure whether I want to do linux stuff or java stuff. Knew a bit more linux, but now my focus is on java
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: have you updated your minetest yet?
<Kilos> nope that?
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, 
<nuvolari> The worst part about job-hunting again is having to catch up on what I've forgotten by this time :P
<Kilos> command line?
<nuvolari> ack, I have to go pack
<Gremble> Why Java?
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok you might want to update so long, when i'm done with the server upgrade you will probably need the new client
<nuvolari> Gremble: why not java? It is stable, have good support, standards, widespread, trustworthy
<nuvolari> I know it has its downfalls
<nuvolari> but it makes up for that in tooling
<Kilos> whew only 2 meg download. is that right?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah it isn't big
<Kilos> Gremble, nuvolari is our java man
<nuvolari> ugh! thanks for asking Gremble :P I have to get some answers for what I dislike about java - a question I couldn't properly answer with another interview :P
<Gremble> I feel racist toward Java. It I just discriminate indiscriminately :P So I like to hear what people like with it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> heres was a bonus ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/screenshot_445957932-pSQR9Rjv.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> oooh mese blocks
<ThatGraemeGuy> i've only found twice
<ThatGraemeGuy> but by now i have so much mese i can make my own blocks already
<Kilos> i have 18 now
<ThatGraemeGuy> lekka
<Kilos> how many mese in each one
<nuvolari> didn't know this: Java has been criticized for not supporting arrays of more than 231−1 (about 2.1 billion) elements
<Kilos> superfly, have you split a mese block yet?
<nuvolari> that's 2³¹-1
<superfly> Kilos: no
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i wonder how many they make
<Kilos> diamonds are not too plentiful though ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> especially if you mine lots of obsidian
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: 9 mese crystals in a block
<Kilos> wow
<nuvolari> ok, I'm out. Need to plack and sleep
<nuvolari> g'night everyone
<Kilos> night nuvolari 
<Kilos> sleep tight
 * ThatGraemeGuy pings superfly
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh hey :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry, i stopped the server quickly
<ThatGraemeGuy> upgrade time
<superfly> np
<ThatGraemeGuy> give me 15 mins
<Kilos> now we gonna be able to teleport?
<ThatGraemeGuy> teleport is a privilege, it has nothing to do with the new version
<ThatGraemeGuy> but mesecons and home decor work
<Kilos> that could save data hopefully, lots of travelling seems to eat data
<ThatGraemeGuy> and tnt is improved
<Kilos> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> boats and tnt are now part of the default game
<Kilos> im scared of tnt lava is bad enough
<ThatGraemeGuy> there are glass panes as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> the way they updated tnt is cool
<Kilos> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> old tnt would destroy roughly 1/3 of blocks
<ThatGraemeGuy> new tnt only destroys dirt or cobble
<Kilos> where do we get this privilege?
<ThatGraemeGuy> so you don't accidentally blow up diamonds
<Kilos> thats good they short supply
<Kilos> but mithril pick works fine on most things
<Kilos> just diamond and obsidian it cant cut i think
<Kilos> bit safer near lava too
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: you said we can ditch monorail?
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: yeah, I gave up on those rail ideas, their implementations do not work very well
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<ThatGraemeGuy> almost donw upgrading
<ThatGraemeGuy> done too
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> my nose is froze and my toes is froze
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly, Kilos: back online
<superfly> ta
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> its telling me to upgrade my client
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm pretty sure i told you the same a few minutes ago :)
<Kilos> i reinstalled in synaptic. that normally upgrades
<Kilos> i dont know the command to upgrade
<ThatGraemeGuy> what version is your client?
<Kilos> 0.4.9
<ThatGraemeGuy> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:minetestdevs/stable
<ThatGraemeGuy> sudo apt-get purge minetest*
<ThatGraemeGuy> sudo apt-get update
<ThatGraemeGuy> sudo apt-get install minetestc55
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> wow even a microwave
<Kilos> and 8 pages of craftable goodies
<ThatGraemeGuy> night all
<Kilos> night ThatGraemeGuy ty
<spinza> anyone know of good deals on basic laptop for inet/email/word?  or is this too off topic?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> spinza, hold on
<spinza> budget of maybe R5k
<Kilos> i3 only at that price i think
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-10
<bduk> Morning peeps
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: "sudo apt-get purge minetest*" That won't try and expand in the shell?
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> theblazehen: actually no, and interestingly enough i've never even realised before that its weird
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> although if you happen to have any files in your current dir that match the glob,but the files don't match any package names, then you get an error
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://slexy.org/view/s2j99f5O8D <-- like that
<ThatGraemeGuy> of course, the correct answer is to always quote arguments where you don't want bash globbing them
<ThatGraemeGuy> sudo apt-get purge 'minetest*'
<ThatGraemeGuy> so Kilos have you decorated your whole house with paintings and installed a bunch of appliances already? :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> and built a mesecons door that opens when you walk near it
<Kilos> haha no man i have to find flowers or something to mmake coloured stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<Kilos> there is just too much to work through
<ThatGraemeGuy> i've been stocking up on flowers for ages
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> you'll see i have a bunch around my house
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i only planted a few
<ThatGraemeGuy> every now and then i pick all but 1 of each colour then after a while they spread again
<Kilos> oh they spread automatically?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<Kilos> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://wiki.minetest.net/Flower
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://wiki.minetest.net/Group:flora
<ThatGraemeGuy> so basically plant them on grass, make sure there's enough space around them and they will spread slowly
<Kilos> didnt worry much about flowers because i dont plant much that doesnt bear fruit
<Kilos> in real life that is
<Kilos> apart from herbs of course
<ThatGraemeGuy> i still want to try placing a lot of dirt in an underground cavern and then have a lot of super glow glass above it, i'm pretty sure it'll grow grass
<Kilos> oh you havent seen
<ThatGraemeGuy> seen what?
<Kilos> bart got tired of the long trip up for wood so he complained and i had to go make him an area with his own wood down there
<Kilos> lemme find screenshot
<ThatGraemeGuy> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> wood is easy though it grows in the dark
<ThatGraemeGuy> grass and flowers need light
<ThatGraemeGuy> you must make a chest at your house with a teleporting tube and another down the mineshaft, then you can teleport stuff down there
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/screenshot_284335666-v81hc0qG.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol nice
<Kilos> i put lotsa lights but thats also where all that mese was
<ThatGraemeGuy> trees don't need light, just so you know for future
<Kilos> 3 more piles apart from that last shot of the blocks and mese
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> without light ill keep walking into them hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, something else i noticed from the changelog
<ThatGraemeGuy> - Punch bones to pickup items, drop them if no space for bones
<ThatGraemeGuy> so it seems you can just click your bones to pick up all the items contained in them
<ThatGraemeGuy> i haven't tested though
<ThatGraemeGuy> easier than transferring one stack at a time
<Kilos> yeah that was big work
<ThatGraemeGuy> they also added desert cobblestone but i think that only affects newly-generated worlds
<Kilos> i just get a blue screen with clouds
<Kilos> need to restrt it i think
<Kilos> it keeps telling me i should upgrade my client
<ThatGraemeGuy> no it doesn't, read it properly
<Kilos> please note that the server has been updated, you should probably update your client too
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, ok maybe i should add "if you have not already done so", happy? :-p
<ThatGraemeGuy> i thought i was being helpful
<Kilos> hahaha oh that was you
<Kilos> spinza, ping
<Kilos> wow had a fat upgrade on 14.04 kde last night, 550m
<Kilos> oh ThatGraemeGuy i gave you the wrong link for that mirror
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> http://ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za
<Kilos> i think i said neurology
<ThatGraemeGuy> np, i'm using the mirror:// scheme now
<Kilos> oh and our mirror is fixed again
<Kilos> might have been upgrading
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> yo jabberwockya19_ 
<Kilos> hi Gremble dont grumble
<Gremble> hey Kilos 
<Vince-0> o/
<Kilos> hi bushtech brrrr ne
<charl> so des ne
<Kilos> whats that mean charl 
<charl> hi Kilos, Gremble, ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> Kilos: japanese "so, that's how it is, ne"
<charl> actually it means "so, yes that is how it is, ne"
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> koko ni hon ga arimasu ka
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<charl> is there a book here ?
<Kilos> 2where is the book if i remember right from over 40 years ago
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Rynomster 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> vi Vince-0, Rynomster 
<charl> ls
<charl> sorry, wrong window
<charl> and *hi
<Vince-0> what's uup
<Kilos> definitely not the temperature
<Kilos> Maaz, sing mtn
<Maaz> Come on summer, Come on
<Vince-0> ha
<Vince-0> they got that stupid meerkat again
<charl> advertisement ?
<charl> i love my byobu setup right now http://i.imgur.com/7ZStCUq.png
<charl> i name each tab according to the irc network it's running in
<Symmetria> can someone do me a favour and ftp to ubuntu-releases.mirror.liquidtelecom.com
<Symmetria> and attempt to pull one of the ISO's
<Symmetria> and just let me know if its working properly
<charl> Symmetria: on it
<charl> Symmetria: working fine it's just *really* slow
<charl> Symmetria: i'm getting less than 1MBps
<charl> ah now it's slowly starting to climb, hitting 1,5MBps now
<ThatGraemeGuy> getting in the region of 3MB/sec
<charl> hmm lemme do a mtr
<ThatGraemeGuy> around 6-7MB/sec now
<Kilos> wow thats fast ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> only about 8 hops, shouldn't be that bad, latency around 170ms
<charl> ThatGraemeGuy: you are talking about megaByte right, not megabit?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<charl> yeah that's more than fair
<Symmetria> thats nifty, on what link are you on and where are you based
<Symmetria> I did a test to UFS in bloemfontein and was getting 40MBytes/second as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> I work at Hetzner :)
<Symmetria> can you do a tracroute and paste it to me?
<Symmetria> Im just verifying everything
<ThatGraemeGuy> 2014-07-10 12:08:02 (4,26 MB/s) - ‘ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso’ saved [1010827264]
<ThatGraemeGuy> md5sum checks out
<Symmetria> thats decent 
<Symmetria> can you gimme a trace to the server?
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://slexy.org/raw/s2WXY9qqYE
<Symmetria> charl, heh, I can give you some settings to apply to your box to re-test if you want that shold make it a shitload faster :P
<charl> Symmetria: yes please
<Symmetria> how much ram is in your box?
<charl> Symmetria: 4 GB
<Symmetria> ok, gonna give you some settings, I would suggest you revert back to the old settings after the test though
<Symmetria> cause you don't have the ram to run these settings long term
<Symmetria> net.core.rmem_max = 67108864
<Symmetria> net.ipv4.tcp_rmem = 4096        131072   33554432
<Symmetria> net.core.wmem_max = 67108864
<Symmetria> net.ipv4.tcp_wmem = 4096        131072   33554432
<Symmetria> set that and then try the download again
<Symmetria> ;p
<charl> hmmm ok
<Symmetria> sysctl -a |grep on those and save the old values 
<Symmetria> so you can revert back afterwards
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> let me know what those settings do to the transfer speed
<charl> interesting, right at the start it shot up to about 7MBps and then dropped down to what it was (1,5MBps)
<charl> restarted the wget, a couple of times, now it stays slow - irratically moves between 1,5MBps and 700KBps
<charl> ok deleted the file and am starting over, so that i can get a good average speed indication
<charl> 2014-07-10 12:36:05 (1,46 MB/s) - ‘ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso’ saved [1010827264]
<charl> that was the result of: wget -c ftp://ubuntu-releases.mirror.liquidtelecom.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<charl> just to double check:
<charl> charl@charl-laptop:~$ sudo sysctl -a|grep -E "(rmem_max|tcp_rmem|wmem_max|tcp_wmem)"
<charl> net.core.rmem_max = 67108864
<charl> net.core.wmem_max = 67108864
<charl> net.ipv4.tcp_rmem = 4096	131072	33554432
<charl> net.ipv4.tcp_wmem = 4096	131072	33554432
<charl> if i download ubuntu from a local mirror using the same settings:
<charl> 2014-07-10 12:42:13 (30,5 MB/s) - ‘ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso’ saved [1010827264]
<charl> retrying now under my old settings
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> charm you didnt adjust the net.core.rmem_max
<Symmetria> thats still 6.7 meg
<Symmetria> or if you did,, its missing a didgi
<Symmetria> in which case I screwed up
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> oh no, thats right
<Symmetria> charl, very strange
<Symmetria> you should get better performance than that
<Symmetria> way better
<Symmetria> what kernel version
<Symmetria> and is that 14.04?
<charl> charl@charl-laptop:~$ uname -a
<charl> Linux charl-laptop 3.13.0-30-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 4 21:40:53 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<charl> yes ubuntu 14.04
<Symmetria> very odd 
<Symmetria> cause I tested to manchester and was getting 40MBytes/second with those settings
<Symmetria> tested to Brussels and same thing
<charl> maybe it's the route it's taking
<charl> i'll paste you a mtr in PM
<ThatGraemeGuy> charl: lsb_release -a
<ThatGraemeGuy> ;-)
<charl> ThatGraemeGuy: i just cat /etc/issue ;)
<Symmetria> heh wheee
<ThatGraemeGuy> meow
<Symmetria> I managed to do 400mbit/seond from that server to tenet machines
<charl> ThatGraemeGuy: you work at hetzner? this vps i'm irc'ing from is also hosted at hetzner
<charl> good hosting company
<charl> and cheap :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> heztner germany
<ThatGraemeGuy> hetzner even
<ThatGraemeGuy> we don't do virtual stuff in SA
<charl> yes of course, i live next to germany :)
<charl> you don't do virtualisation? you would be one of the very few companies that have not gotten into that
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello~
<Cantide> good night! lol
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen> Cryptography is hard :(
<Kilos> the morte you do it the easier it will get
<charl> hi psychicist 
<charl> theblazehen: what you doing?
<theblazehen> charl: own mesh network thing
<theblazehen> Trying to encrypt multiple kilobytes with public key crypto
<theblazehen> I probably shouldn't be implementing crypto...
<charl> theblazehen: don't you just use an existing crypto library ?
<charl> i've done it lots of times it's really simple
<charl> do all your rsa/dsa, aes etc, blowfish whatever you want
<theblazehen> charl: I'm using pycrypto
<theblazehen> But need to encrypt largish amount of data with public key crypto
<theblazehen> So I'm now splitting it in 128 byte chunks, encrypting them and joining them
<theblazehen> night all
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo peeps
<theblazehen> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-11
<DaD> Wat se jull
<DaD> DaD  Lo all.. Any sysops maintaining Ubuntu 14.04LTS AMP stack servers?
<DaD> Fellow South Africans I need advice
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<nuvolari> chilly morning in CT o.O
<Gremble> hello nuvolari 
<nuvolari> oh hi Gremble 
<Gremble> It is currently 2 in Pretoria. So I am afraid to get up
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk1 mazal theblazehen Squirm nuvolari and others
<mazal> Môre oom
<bduk1> More almal
<mazal> Guys how can I see on what port my samba is running ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: sudo netstat -plnt|grep samba
<ThatGraemeGuy> replace "samba" with whatever process name may be
 * ThatGraemeGuy doesn't do samba
<mazal> Thanx ThatGraemeGuy , what you use for sharing ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> nothing really
<ThatGraemeGuy> have no need for file sharing
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi ChanServ 
<charl> haha Kilos 
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> tab fail
<charl> :D
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> im typing one hand while other one wraps around a hot cup of coffee
<charl> that's a good idea
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Spekko> more Kilos
<Kilos> hi Spekko welkom terug
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> hi Gremble 
<Spekko> Kilos: danki dankie
<Spekko> Donno if you guys know about this: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad
<Spekko> Guy wanted $10 for potato salad
<Spekko> He's now sitting on $46k
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmmmmmmmm potato salad
 * ThatGraemeGuy drools
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: have you furnished your whole house yet? :)
<Kilos> ai! ThatGraemeGuy you given me tons of work
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, i found i have to make my house bigger so i can make a bunch of rooms
<Kilos> need to replace all plnk floors so new things dont float half a block up
<Kilos> plank
<ThatGraemeGuy> so i build up dirt all around my house, the house as it was will be my basement storage
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> but i have 2 lazy boys so can rest offen hehe
<Kilos> one up top in the sun weeee
<Kilos> did you add that new thing ThatGraemeGuy ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> which one?
<Kilos> that will only work with new mines
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, no
<Kilos> sorry i went off early last night. it was just too cold here
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://technic.kosyak.info/
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's the stuff the mod adds
<Kilos> im even using mirrors outside to reflect sun into my room for some warmth
<ThatGraemeGuy> chromium, granite, marble and zinc would on ly generate in map chunks that are newly generated, i.e. where nobody has been before
<ThatGraemeGuy> and we would have to "cheat" a bit to get rubber trees, i don't think they would start generating on an existing map
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't think i'm going to bother
<Kilos> np we explore and make new mines and roads. just need the teleport thing to get home and back quicker 
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe one day if we decide to start a new map
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can already use the inventory "go home" button, i have lost count of how many times i explained that
<Kilos> yes man i do now ty. got caught a few times because i clicked it to set home where i planted trees underground, but its one way only
<Kilos> if it could set more than one home point that would be ideal
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<ThatGraemeGuy> there is a teleporter mod i can look into
<ThatGraemeGuy> you place a teleport pad and then enter the co-ords where it teleports to
<Kilos> please do when you have some time
<ThatGraemeGuy> we can build a nice teleport pad network
<Kilos> ya like between our houses
<Kilos> central to us all that is
<ThatGraemeGuy> we can build a nice little building near the spawn point which can be the central teleportation station
<ThatGraemeGuy> from there a pad that teleports to significant places
<Kilos> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> like houses, pyramid, deep mine, whatever
<Kilos> that would be great, if it will take co-ords for starters
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?id=2149
<ThatGraemeGuy> you enter co-ords and you can add a descriptive name too
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> whew more to learn
<Vince-0> g'day ubuntu-za
<Kilos> add more large bags
<Kilos> or make it so each bag can carry 4 more without emptying each before moving
<ThatGraemeGuy> 4 large bags is enough
<ThatGraemeGuy> what do you need to carry? :-o
<Kilos> oh my, there is just so much, i spend half my time fetching from chests and bags and thats lots of work because they first have to go into inventory
<ThatGraemeGuy> i just can't imagine what you need to carry so much of, my bags are not typically full
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> you never need to carry stone, because there's always a million tons of it just under your feet if you need it
<ThatGraemeGuy> also another tip, i don't carry steel ingots, 9 steel ingots makes a steel block, and you can convert it to ingots again as you need to
<ThatGraemeGuy> same with planks and sticks
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't carry a lot of sticks, just carry a lot of wood straight from the tree
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1 wood = 4 planks and 1 plank = 4 sticks
<ThatGraemeGuy> so for every stack of 99 tree cuttings, you can make 99x16 sticks
<Kilos> ya i try that
<ThatGraemeGuy> so it doesn't make sense to carry sticks
<ThatGraemeGuy> make them and use them as you need them, just carry a 10 or so stacks of wood
<Kilos> its like going somewhere by car and when getting there finding you left something at home
<Kilos> im already filling my house with chests
<Kilos> but teleport will help for forgotten items
<Kilos> oh just a thought
<Kilos> cant you unexplore the parts of the map where we arent working yet?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<Kilos> then add the new thing and we re-explore them
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> well then we just explore further thats all
<ThatGraemeGuy> how it works is that the whole map isn't generated when you start a new world
<ThatGraemeGuy> as you move around the map is generated in "chunks"
<ThatGraemeGuy> a chunk is a cube
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think 5x5x5 blocks or something like that
<Kilos> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> and as soon as a chunk is generated it is stored in the map database
<Kilos> ok lets think
<ThatGraemeGuy> so if you add a mod that generates new types of ore, those ores are only generated in newly generated map chunks
<Kilos> you still have the flys original map before you went exploring in the north right?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm not rolling back to an old map
<ThatGraemeGuy> every single person who plays would be mad if we did that
<ThatGraemeGuy> might as well start a new world then
<Kilos> ok you gotta bare with me a bit
<Kilos> can one starts a new map and then put existing data in at will?
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can start a new world and retain everyone's personal inventory and bags
<Kilos> oh not their homes and so on?
<ThatGraemeGuy> but you lose all chest contents as those are stored in the map, not the players
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<Kilos> oi
<ThatGraemeGuy> lets say your home has a block at 100,35,-100 co-ord
<ThatGraemeGuy> but maybe on your new map, those co-ords end up being nothing
<Kilos> ok!
<ThatGraemeGuy> then your home is in the sky
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> plus in the map database there's just a lot of blocks
<Kilos> and those blocks arent replacable at will?
<ThatGraemeGuy> from the maps point of view 100,35,-100 is a block of type default:cobble for instance
<ThatGraemeGuy> but it doesn't know if someone placed that there or if that's how it was originally generated
<ThatGraemeGuy> its just millions and millions of blocks
<Kilos> im trying to get a picture of how you are seeing it
<Kilos> a pile of blocks right?
<ThatGraemeGuy> ai
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can't do what you want to do, that's all
<Kilos> sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you generate a new world thats a new map
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can only keep things directly related to a player
<Kilos> ok then we just explore new places after new mod is in
<ThatGraemeGuy> so whatever is currently in your inventory and bags
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, you can just go start a mine somewhere and before long you will find the new stuff
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> we just have to travel more then thats all
<ThatGraemeGuy> you don't even have to, just mine straight down in a spot that hasn't been mined yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> chunks are not very big, so by about -20 or so you should start seeing new stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> or if you're at the deep, just go down the shaft a bit to around -64 or so and start mining off horizontally
<Kilos> oh is the mod in already?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> the plasma light thing is cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> you made one?
<Kilos> yeah makes different colours
<Kilos> put it above my desk so can read in psycadelic colours hehe
<Kilos> i think i left an h out there
<ThatGraemeGuy> that teleporter mod doesn't work
<ThatGraemeGuy> it was written 2 years ago and never updated
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> maybe they can add another button near the home button called places
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: are you the only one playing
<Kilos> yip i can go off
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks
<Kilos> gone
<Kilos> i go do something in the sun
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm done, server back up
<Kilos> cool ty ThatGraemeGuy what did you do?
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://technic.kosyak.info/ <-- added that
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> just now you will be making nukes
<Kilos> i see there are blast resistant blocks you can try hehe
<Kilos> i go see how things work on kde
<Kilos> wbb
<charl> hmmm kartoffelsalat
<charl> now i'm also hungry
<Rynomster> hi charl, hi Kilos
<charl> hi Rynomster 
<Rynomster> hows it going in ubuntu land? :)
<mazal> Does Ubuntu see a 4TB drive ? Or only 2TB ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> 4TB ought to be fine, but you will have to use GPT partitioning
<ThatGraemeGuy> installer should be smart enough to know that though
<mazal> if I want to format it without installer ? For example adding a 4TB drive for storage
<ThatGraemeGuy> parted or gparted will work
<mazal> k ta
<ThatGraemeGuy> fdisk does not do GPT
<mazal> The disks app should work then also ?
<Kilos> hi Rynomster  
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: i'm not familiar with it
<Rynomster> Maaz: supp
<Maaz> Rynomster: Huh?
<Rynomster> :P
<mazal> oom Kilos , how did you build a table ?
<Kilos> yes mazal  what a job
<mazal> I find furnishing my houses frustrating , only so much you can do with square blocks :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> home decor mod has a ton of home furnishing stuff
<Kilos> you first gotta make small round ones then small square ones then only large table
<mazal> Will look into that ta Greame
<Kilos> mazal  have you upgraded to minetestc55
<mazal> I'm busy with a HUGE building that will have lots of rooms
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Haven't received an update nope
<Kilos> you have to purge the old one then install the new one after adding the ppa
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: if you are using boats and tnt mods you should remove them, as they are now included in the default game
<mazal> I don't understand , I already have the PPA , why doesn't it update ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> the package name changes
<ThatGraemeGuy> *changed
<Symmetria> quick question
<Symmetria> if I'm setting up an authorized_keys file with the keys specified on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors/PushMirroring
<Symmetria> whats the exact format of the authorized_keys file 
<Symmetria> what do I need to paste etc
<mazal> So I must remove minetest and install mintestc55 ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: yes
<mazal> The ppa stayed the same ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> minetestdevs/stable
<mazal> http://ppa.launchpad.net/minetestdevs/stable/ubuntu trusty main
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's the one
<mazal> That's the one I have already
<mazal> kewl
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't forget to stop your server first
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe obvious, but you never know ;-)
<mazal> Ai , and I just thought my work for the week is done :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> and make a backup of your ~/.minetest dir
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey, you want to run your own apartheid server, then you must do the work :P
<mazal> lol
<mazal> I just finished last night putting the machine in , setting up all the backups etc etc etc
<mazal> Would have rested this weekend :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> Symmetria: the line beginning with "no-port-forwarding..." is what you paste into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ThatGraemeGuy> ~/.shh/authorized_keys expects 1 key per line, with space-separated fields options, key-type, key-data, comment
<Symmetria> ok, thanks :)
<mazal> E: Package 'minetestc55' has no installation candidate
<mazal> Found the problem , for some reason unknown my ppa was hashed out
<ThatGraemeGuy> oops :-)
<Kilos> wow ThatGraemeGuy  the fridge can carry tons, better than large bags'
<ThatGraemeGuy> um
<Kilos> better to put a fridge on your back hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> bags can be carried around
<ThatGraemeGuy> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> technic mod adds a wrench that can apparently pick up items with inventory
<ThatGraemeGuy> so usually you could only put a chest in your inventory if it was empty
<Kilos> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> from what i understand the wrench tool allows you to put a full chest in your inventory, with its contents
<Kilos> has that changed?
<Kilos> ah so we gotta make wrenches
<ThatGraemeGuy> seems so
<ThatGraemeGuy> you figure it out & report back :P
<Kilos> yay then uyou can add a few full bags to inventory
<Kilos> will do, just gonna fetch sheep
<Kilos> oi ThatGraemeGuy  link for your map please. i got the wrong link here on kde
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://mt.donaldson.za.net/
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> ooo found big lava again
<Cantide> :D
<Cantide> did you eat it?
<Kilos> hi Cantide  
<Kilos> na it burns
<Gremble> It only burns the first time
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> inetpro  go home man its cold outside and temp dropping quick
<Kilos> yo Tonberry_  
<Tonberry_> hello
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> oi net splits again
<Kilos> oi the internet be sicker tonight
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> good evening
<charl> whow busy day for me so on a friday
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> lots of problems at work :(
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> you would say it's friday be quite :D
<charl> quiet sorry
<Kilos> lol
<charl> i don't speaku engerishu
<Symmetria> sup
<charl> hey Symmetria
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-12
<Kilos> morning all
<charl> good afternoon all
<charl> Kilos: hi how's it going
<charl> irc is silent today
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> Kilos: it's 25 here, sun is out, weather is great
<charl> Maaz: weather utrecht netherlands
<Kilos> peeps all doing their weekly shopping
<Maaz> charl: In Amsterdam, Netherlands at 12:25 PM CEST on July 12, 2014: 23°C; Humidity: 69%; Wind: ESE at 6 km/h; Conditions: Partly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 5:33 AM CEST/9:56 PM CEST; Moonrise/set: 9:30 PM CEST/5:45 AM CEST
<charl> ah
<charl> yeah all the shops are closed tomorrow
<charl> i also need to go do shopping today for tomorrow
<Kilos> oh
<charl> i have enough food here for today but then tomorrow i'm screwed
<charl> busy doing the washing now
<Kilos> shops dont close here sundays anymore i think
<charl> oh, interesting
<charl> here sundays the town is a dead zone, only activity is church
<Kilos> making money is more important
<charl> bah :(
<Kilos> i know supermarkets are open sundays
<Kilos> oh my even the bot gone
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> Maaz_  change nick to Maaz
<Maaz_> Kilos: Just do it yourself
<Gremble> He is quite rood 
<Gremble> xD
<charl> it's because he worships mammon
<charl> he only cares about money
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mammon
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i think only the crash kid has boss man permissions with him
<Kilos> cocooncrash  can you fix the bots tail please and thank you, you must come chat sometime and fill us in on whats happening
<charl> yeah we haven't heard a word from the guy in way too long :P
<charl> been years actually, i think
<Kilos> the states are overloading him with work i think
<Kilos> or married life is a bit of a load for someone that never slept
<charl> he works at facebook right ?
<charl> yeah if you have your face in a book then life is tough
<charl> or maybe your book is a face, or your face is a book?
<charl> if your face is a book people can read you too easily
<charl> if the book is a face then you come face to face with the storyline
<charl> hey psychicist 
<charl> how's the weather in poland - beautiful day here today
<charl> hot too
<psychicist> hoi charl 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> it's not cold or anything
<Kilos> hi psychicist  
<psychicist> just a bit cloudy
<Kilos> eish cold herte
<Kilos> here as well
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> howdy Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> fine ty and you magespawn ?
<Kilos> just cold thats all
<magespawn> yes got a bit chilly here too, was down to 3
<Kilos> weve been having all outside water iced up for about 2 weeks now
<Kilos> i need summer bad
<magespawn> summer is coming
<Kilos> still 2 months man
<Kilos> weve even had frost here in early september
<Kilos> not a very lekker place in winter
<bertus> hey all 
<Kilos> hi bertus 
<magespawn> hi bertus
<magespawn> no i agree with you there Kilos
<bertus> hey kilos how are you?
<Kilos> good ty bertus and you?
<bertus> still rocking the ubuntu?
<Kilos> of course
<bertus> I have been hopping a lot 
<cocooncrash> Maaz_: change nick to Maaz
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Changing nick to Maaz
<bertus> arch, deepin some xfce etc
<Kilos> ty cocooncrash how are you ?
<bertus> what are the best games for ubuntu?
<bertus> like free on steam 
<Kilos> aw our main steam guy aint here
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Busy with the little one, but well otherwise
<Kilos> good ty cocooncrash look after the family and yourself
<Kilos> magespawn, do you know the steam stuff. neelsie aint here
<Kilos> bertus, do you know minecraft?
<bertus> yes play it often
<bertus> its awesome
<Kilos> ok you can install minetest its free
<bertus> downloading 0AD from the software centre now, is it any good?
<Kilos> 0ad is still in alpha i think but been there for 5 years i think
<Kilos> ive tried and liked it 
<Kilos> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:minetestdevs/stable
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install minetestc55
<bertus> ok cool thanks bro will do so now 
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> no Kilos, i do not use steam
<charl> hey magespawn 
<charl> hi bertus 
<magespawn> hi charl 
<superfly> bertus: I think Serena is still free... short, but worth a play
<bertus> ok will check out serena
<bertus> is that on steam?
<superfly> yes
<bertus> ok will check now
<superfly> bertus: have you heard of the humble bundles?
<bertus> no im new to steam
<bertus> just installed today
<superfly> it's not part of steam, but you can get most of the games installed via steam
<superfly> http://humblebundle.com
<bertus> o okay 
<Kilos> night all. sleep warm
<Kilos> .
<magespawn> you know that it is cold when Kilos goes to bed early
<magespawn> or that he is tired
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<superfly> sup magespawn, stranger :-P
<magespawn> hi superfly
<magespawn> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> magespawn: how are you?
<magespawn> good and you superfly ?
<superfly> sick :-(
<superfly> but otherwise fine
<magespawn> flu?
<superfly> nah, just a cold
<superfly> few people really have the 'flu
<superfly> most just have a really bad cold, for which there is no cure... like flu, funnily enough
<magespawn> yup just boost or support the immune system
<magespawn> live healthy
<magespawn> man flu?
<superfly> don't believe in it ;-)
<superfly> Besides, I don't have time for whining like a little girl, I have better things to do with my life
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> i believe it would be "whining like a little man".
<magespawn> if you are going to stay true to the stereotype
<superfly> ah, yes
<charl> i had the flu a few times
<charl> it aint pretty
<charl> but i keep myself healthy these days, it seems like you don't easily get it when you life healthy
<charl> but it's easy to know if you have the flu
<charl> because usually the symptoms are different
<charl> but having the flu is dangerous, could be life threatening
<magespawn> can be, but only usually if you have complications
<magespawn> i am also off, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-13
<Kilos> morning all. freenode struggling today, took about 30 mins to connect
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_ gremble 
<gremble> hey Kilos 
<Tonberry_> morning
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> Im looking for storage systems 
<Symmetria> and I dont feel like paying for dell stuff for my house
<Kilos> size Symmetria 
<Kilos> and which home?
<Symmetria> kilos in Kenya
<Symmetria> I need 60 or 70 terabyte 
<Kilos> in 4tB sizes
<Kilos> sjoe
<Symmetria> basically I need something that can hold 16 or 24 drives and is preferably stackable
<Kilos> afrikaans peeps have a saying for that
<Kilos> hoes boetie
<Kilos> Maaz, 15*1700
<Maaz> Kilos: 25500
<Kilos> ouch then you havent got the rack yet
<charl> hoi hoi
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Symmetria> haha
<Symmetria> man
<Symmetria> one of the suppliers decided they liked me
<Symmetria> we are having a world cup final party tonight
<Symmetria> and they just dropped off 2 crates worth of... very good whisky
<charl> i don't drink any whiskey but it sounds nice
<charl> which team are you behind ?
<charl> or just gonna stay neutral and enjoy the match
<Kilos> deutshland uber alles
<charl> lol
<charl> i wouldn't shout that (here) but i am also going for germany
<Kilos> haha
<charl> i live a few KM from the country so am obviously biased :P
<Symmetria> heh charl Im backing argentina but I think they could lose :P
<Symmetria> charl, lol, the supplier just dropped off what amounts to 5 thousand dollars worth of whisky
<Symmetria> tonight is gonna be... a hangover from hell by tomorrow morning
<charl> you must be a good client !
<Kilos> i still have some german blood that didnt bleed out with my mishaps
<charl> i don't have any direct german ancestry (that i know of) but i'm dutch so that's close enough
<Kilos> and they make the best cars and tools 
<charl> yup ! and the best beer !
<Kilos> and bikes
<charl> any machinery :P
<charl> even stuff like ceramics
<charl> my eating plates here are from bavaria
<Kilos> only bike i had that was comparable was an 850 moto guzzi
<charl> even italian cars, the engines are mostly engineered by germans
<charl> italian design, german engineered
<charl> also a good thing because i would never step into an italian engineered vehicle
<charl> that thing would fall apart before it takes off
<Kilos> but the 1000cc boxer bmw had lekker foot warmers for winter
<charl> what is argentina actually known for, not much really ?
<charl> i hardly ever hear about the country
<charl> i once met an argentinian doctor in botswana
<charl> really cool guy
<charl> they seem like nice people but i don't really know anything about their culture or their country
<Symmetria> heh the falklands :p
<charl> they don't seem to take part in world affairs either
<Kilos> i think some sa peeps went farming there. could be a good agricultural country
<charl> can't recall ever seeing anything in the store imported from argentina, but maybe i had some and didn't even know
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agriculture_in_Argentina
<charl> we have south african stuff here like the avocados
<charl> just actually had one for lunch
<Kilos> they export lots of wheat so some might be in the bread you buy
<charl> possibly, who knows these days.... they don't always show which country the products were imported from
<Kilos> i just put in a request to telkom to have my latency fixed up
<charl> ok i'm going to do some cleaning here, bbl
<gremble> Avo's arent South African
<gremble> They come from central and south america
<charl> gremble: that's where they originated but they are widely grown in south africa
<Symmetria> hahahahahahaha
<Symmetria> man you gotta love north korea
<Symmetria> according to what their news is broadcasting
<Symmetria> they are playing portugal in the finals tonight
<Symmetria> ;p and won their group stage
<charl> yeah north korea is a wasteland
<charl> it's sad if you look at south korea by comparison
<Symmetria> the sad thing is the north koreans who do get to see those news broadcasts probably believe it
<charl> they don't know any better
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly inetpro 
<charl> inetpro: you are german right? you are shouting for the germans i believe ! :D
<charl> hey Private_User1 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo peeps
<superfly> sup ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> relaxing :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> mini-me in bed, other one sleeping over at my mom's
<ThatGraemeGuy> good times :-D
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> i battle man im missing something
<Kilos> i follow the crafter stuff to make coal ore dust but cant do it
<Kilos> the wrench needs graphite but i cant make that either
<Kilos> oh ya i need a grinder but that wants something else i cant craft
<Kilos> ai! and stainless steel
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: http://technic.kosyak.info/ should help figure it out if you can't figure it out from the craft guide
<Kilos> im getting there now slowly ty i couldnt figure when they show only 2 things where i must put them in the crafter
<Kilos> ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> it might be cooking rather than crafting, read on the screen carefully where it tells you the method
<ThatGraemeGuy> method can be digging, crafting, cooking
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe others
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i died 3 times using w on stairs when i look the wrong way and then hit e instead of w when turned around
<Kilos> bones are piling up
<Kilos> something wrong here, i put a brass ingot in the centre and surround it with cast iron ingots which is supposed to make a machine casing but it makes nothing
<Kilos> night all. sleep warm
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-06
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<mazal> Morning all
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<mazal> maaz huge
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<mazal> maaz larger
<Maaz> Sorry mazal  No more than a beer mug full is allowed. Times are hard!
<mazal> oi
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz  large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for mazal and Kilos!
<mazal> maaz dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier mazal my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> Maaz  seen charl
<Maaz> Kilos: charl was last seen 2 months, 11 days, 13 hours, 37 minutes and 3 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-04-25 10:09:58 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-04-25 10:35:22 PDT
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> why no one greeted Quejan
<mazal> Oom Kilos, Quejan is a friend of mine that I converted fron Win to Ubuntu a while back
<mazal> He also work here at same place as me and barry
<Kilos> nice mazal  why didnt you welcome him here
<mazal> I wasn't here
<mazal> Only saw now he was here
<Kilos> i have some real life things to do at times as well
<Kilos> oh well at least he knows how to get here
<mazal> We are drwoning in work here this morning :(
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Yeah I told him earlier this morning how to get here
<mazal> He didn't know about irc
<Kilos> i find that lots of old time irc users have all gone facebook and twitter
<mazal> facebook s@$@$
<Kilos> i drag them back
<barrydk> More almal
<Cryterion> Morning
<Kilos> hi there Cryterion  
<mazal> Morning Cryterion
<Cryterion> Hows everyone?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Cryterion> All good
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  inetpro  
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<mazal> oom Kilos , maybe add where that meeting will be in which #
<Kilos> oh sorry didnt i?
<Kilos> het ek nie gese #ubuntu-africa nie?
<Kilos> het jy nou die plant blog gelees mazal  
<mazal> No it is mentioned earlier in the post , but not that the meeting will be there
<Kilos> planet
<Kilos> oh ok ill do that ty
<mazal> It should be obvious , but some will not put 1 and 1 together
<Kilos> is that better?
<mazal> Also , look at the title of the post:
<mazal> http://picpaste.com/snapshot1-tcuQovmN.png
<mazal> It says Miley , instead of Miles
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i think i tried to change that but had hassles with something or other
<Kilos> maybe had something to do with my old blog interfering
<Kilos> but if peeps call me miley it sounds like they like me
<Kilos> hehe
<pieter2627> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> afternoon inetpro  
<Kilos> wb TinuvaMac  
<Private_User> Hi Kilos, hows it going?
<Kilos> good ty Private_User  and you?
<Private_User> ah not too bad
<Private_User> I have been wondering, how would the guys here convince somebody that ubuntu is the way to go or even linux for that matter?
<Kilos> easy just say when you are tired of fighting virus and malware attacks and pc crashes come see me
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> I have a friend who has a desktop but insists on installing windows even though he not prepared to buy it so he looking for a key online
<Private_User> told him bring that desktop to me I will install ubuntu for him its free
<Private_User> I even suggested installing ZorinOS if he likes the Windows 7 look and feel
<mazal> Hi Private_User
<Kilos> you can take a horse to water but you cant force him to drink
<mazal> I always find 2 problems. 1. People to scared or lazy to learn something new. 2. Gaming
<Private_User> but not he finds any excuse to not to install ubuntu even though he aint gonna be using that desktop for anything that would require windows
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> yeah you right Kilos
<Private_User> hi mazal
<mazal> I am currently working on my 2nd convertee
<mazal> Told him to get a console for his games and ditch Win for Ubuntu
<Kilos> to kde?
<mazal> So far I'm not successful
<Private_User> yeah mazal but if he only gonna use it for browsing the web and maybe downloading whatever but still
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Private_User  then just push the virus malware threats 
<mazal> Then he falls in catogary 1 Private_User
<Private_User> yeah you right, some people I guess are just stuck in their ways and like their comfort zone
<Private_User> lol @ Kilos
<Kilos> for option one tell them help is always here
<Kilos> there is no comfort zone with win
<Private_User> yeah I will tell him that when he tired of virus malware and PC crashing for no reason he can come speak to me
<mazal> hehehe
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and with a pirate copy he will crash first time he looks for drivers or an update
<Private_User> cause with win nowadays if you have an illegal copy or even the cracked version you probably not gonna be able to install their critical updates or their security updates
<Private_User> yep @Ki
<Private_User> sorry I meant yes to Kilos
<mazal> Indeed , and worse than that , you are gonna start paying monthly subscription to use Win. That is not far away
<Kilos> and win crash you bad once they see a pirate copy
<Private_User> the only reason one would use windows these days is for work I would say and yes maybe some gaming
<Private_User> lol
<mazal> I am stuck due to gaming
<Private_User> but as Kilos says you can take a horse to water but cannot make it drink
<mazal> Worse decicion I ever made was to go from console to pc with that
<Private_User> yeah I only use Win for work related when I have work
<Private_User> although all my machines that have and supposed to be having ubuntu are in pieces
<Private_User> LOL
<mazal> oi
<Kilos> sis man
<Kilos> shame on you
<Private_User> lol
 * mazal checks the evening's agenda
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> speaking of I just asked my friend if he sorted his desktop he still waiting for a key
<Private_User> I told him switch to ubuntu
<MaNI> maybe you should knock on peoples doors and ask them if they have heard the good news
<mazal> ?
<Private_User> MaNI:  good news?
<MaNI> nevermind, just a Jehovah witness joke
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> what should I say that hey did you know Ubuntu loves you even though you have sinned
<MaNI> something like that :p
<Private_User> i.e. even though you use windows
<Private_User> lol
<MaNI> and then ask if you can come in to talk about it...
<MaNI> hehe
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> I sometimes like to say to those people did you know that all this was created to control the masses
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> but if you think about it thats exactly what MS did
<Private_User> hehe
<mazal> Bye for now
<MaNI> load shedding scene has been silent
<Private_User> anybody has or know where I can find a workshop/service manual for a Fujitsu Siemens AMILO Li 2735 model MS2228?
<Private_User> I have it disassembled and want to put it back together but forgot how to
<Kilos> http://repair4laptop.org/disassembly_fujitsu.html
<Kilos> there are youtube vids as well
<Kilos> Maaz  google workshop/service manual for a Fujitsu Siemens AMILO Li 2735 model MS2228
<Maaz> Kilos: "smontare fujitsu amilo li 2735 ms2228 disassembly repair - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGmxHy1VdIs :: "demostracion funcionamiento fujitsu siemens amilo li 2735 - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CeCwGGtUx4 :: "How to Upgrade, Repair, Disassemble a Fujitsu / Fujitsu-Siemens" http://repair4laptop.org/disassembly_fujitsu.html ::
<Maaz> "composants pour Fujitsu Siemens FUJITSU SIEMENS AMILO LI 2727" http://www.brakstar.com/boutique-in…
<Private_User> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Private_User> wow that first video is exactly what I want to see but alas not in english
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> look at the pictures
<MaNI> haha, how many extra screws you left with? :p
<Kilos> lol yeah lappies seems to have way too many everytime
<Private_User> LOL I want to avoid having left over parts hence my reason for looking for a guide to put it back together
<Kilos> just use your browser to google google workshop/service manual for a Fujitsu Siemens AMILO Li 2735 model MS2228
<Kilos> there might even be english vids
<Kilos> maaqonly gives 4 links ot so
<Kilos>   Maaz  
<Kilos> maybe even add english in the search
<Private_User> damn now my internet is buggering around
<Private_User> anybody here experiencing connectivity issues with Cell C?
<mazal> hmm , minetest server down , now I probably must work a bit :P
<mazal> oom Kilos , you won't believe it , but I have another 300+ gig update to do lol
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Also games
<mazal> A backup of a backup
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Oh well , van sit en staan kom niks gedaan. Let me configure it and start
<Kilos> hmm... mani guesting again
<Trixar_za> I added teleporters. I don't like them.
<Trixar_za> Travel boxes are more fun
<Trixar_za> Not so sure about Nether gates, but they're interesting. They drop you like -20000 below your starting point
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oops... I said that already?
<inetpro> wb Cryterion
<Cryterion> tks
<Cryterion> Anyone here know much about distillation processes?
<Kilos> hellooooo inetpro  
<Cryterion> heya Kilos
<Kilos> ya boil the stuff , catch the steam on cooled pipes ans draing off the drops
<Kilos> what do you want to distill?
<Cryterion> lol, I know that, looking for some more in-depth info
<Kilos> you want someone to draw you a still
<Kilos> must be lots onlin
<Cryterion> Alcohol obviously, but for a oil extraction process, not to drink
<Kilos> e
<Cryterion> Got a still, built my own, I know that side, more looking for a formula to calc the % at the end
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> dont try work it out man just see how much you can drink before you fall over
<Cryterion> I'm a bit maticulate when it comes to this sort of thing
<Kilos> and compare that to bacardi
<Cryterion> lol
<Cryterion> Vodka is the most purest
<Kilos> i never liked vodca
<Kilos> bacardi was lekker with coke
<Cryterion> But can't seem to understand how they only get 43% 86 proof after 3 distills
<Cryterion> Don't need flavour in what I want it for
<Kilos> doent it get higher the more you distil it
<Cryterion> better proof, better extraction of oil
<Kilos> oil from wher?
<Cryterion> Yeah
<Cryterion> Herbs
<Kilos> dont they press herbs to high pressure to get the oil out?
<Kilos> ill ask sis
<Cryterion> Oil dissolves very well in alcohol, so if I can get the highest proof, (Made myself preferably) the better (Cheaper)
<Cryterion> Plenty online, been reading
<Kilos> now you want to disolve the oil or you want to use it
<Kilos> what end product you want
<Cryterion> Use it at the end, idea is, dissolve, filter, distill (Recover Alcohol for reuse) but retain oil after that
<Cryterion> Problem isn't there, I'm not at that point yet, it's in the production of the alcohol stage I have the questions
<Kilos> then you just boil your mix in a still untill all the alcohol has steamed away
<Kilos> actually i think it must be just under boiling point but just steaming
<Kilos> ai! i cant remember all that stuffs
<Cryterion> Yeah, but say after fermentation I have a wash with approx 10-20% alcohol content, what percentage do I have after 1 distill?
<Kilos> imo it becomes higher after each cycle of distilling
<Kilos> but that also depends on the quality of you first mix
<Kilos> what are you fermenting
<Kilos> best is yellow peaches, makes lekker mampoer
<Cryterion> Yeah, I know, Vodka is distilled 3 times, resulting in 43%, starting from, in industry probably closer to 20%, so my Question or formula needed is How do I calculate it to estimate the gain
<Kilos> you go to sleep with the yellow peach taste in your mouth
<Kilos> lets ask the africa bot
<Cryterion> Maaz: Make Alcohol
<Maaz> Cryterion: *blink*
<Cryterion> hmm
<Cryterion> Maaz: Vodka
<Maaz> Cryterion: Huh?
<Kilos> http://homedistiller.org/distill/dilute/measure
<Kilos> https://store.homebrewheaven.com/alcoholometer-p111.aspx
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ty for the time check
<superfly> yeesh, my IRC client hasn't even had a chance to fetch the scrollback and you're pouncing on me already
<Kilos> sorry
<Cryterion> That'll help in measuring Kilos, tks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> inetpro  http://www.roadtrucker.com/12-volt-cooking/12-volt-cooking.htm
<Kilos> do you know slow cookers?
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> inetpro  bottom of this one is a frying pan
<Kilos> http://www.amazon.com/RoadPro-12-Volt-Portable-Stove-Black/dp/B00030DLEE
<Kilos> MaNI  you here?
<MaNI> yeah
<inetpro> Kilos: yo think one could use that on a daily basis?
<inetpro> looks weird
<Kilos> we often use slow cookers
<Kilos> you can cook while at work
<Kilos> similar to making a potjie
<Kilos> gooi als in en eet heelwat later
<MaNI> induction hobs probably come in dc
<MaNI> or not :p  just use gas or something :P
<Kilos> MaNI  solar panels supply how many volts?
<Kilos> not 12 per panel?
<MaNI> depends
<Kilos> gas is expensive 
<MaNI> generally either 24v or 12v, 12v more common here
<MaNI> but thats just a nominal thing they actually work in a rather large curve
<magespawn> my 9kg generally lasts about 3 months
<Kilos> i didnt know they made 12v, mine many years ago was 12
<MaNI> a '12v' panel puts out like 35v at 'max power'
<Cryterion> Induction is a faster, yet more efficient way of heating
<MaNI> sexier and geekier as well :P
<Cryterion> Mani, 12V panel are about 35V open circuit
<Kilos> me cant think what induction cooking would need
<MaNI> also slightly safer
<Cryterion> connect to a battery and see what happens
<MaNI> mine are 45 Voc
<MaNI> 64 Vmp
<Kilos> whats Voc
<MaNI> ergh
<MaNI> *36 Vmp
<Kilos> whats Vmp too
<MaNI> voltage open circuit
<Kilos> oh
<MaNI> and voltage max power
<Cryterion> Induction heating involves a magnetic transfer of current, the heat up something that is magnetic
<Cryterion> the/to
<MaNI> the second being what it will reach under 'ideal' circumstances - i.e. these are 310W panels, when they are outputting 310W they should be at 36V (roughly)
<mazal> Night everyone
<mazal> Sleep well
<Kilos> night mazal  
<Kilos> you too ty
<Cryterion> 310W/36V gives your amps
<MaNI> I figured with the way induction hobs work DC may be practical for them, unlike other methods, but googling now I'm not seeing any :p
<Cryterion> so roughly 9A
<MaNI> love my AC induction hob though
<MaNI> yeah these ones are 9A basically
<inetpro> so you can run induction cooking from solar power?
<Cryterion> Mani, I've had no luck on induction stuff, and I want to try use it in a test to boil off water
<MaNI> inetpro, well I don't see a DC one so only with an inverter :p
<MaNI> they are generally at least less wattage than a standard hob though
<MaNI> Cryterion, no luck in what way?
<inetpro> sounds interesting
<Cryterion> inetpro, if you use a true sine inverter then yes
<Kilos> much easier to learn to eat food raw
<MaNI> haha
<Kilos> this is too much brain work
<inetpro> ai!
<Cryterion> Mani, finding enough info to get what I need, on an industrial level
<MaNI> ah
<Cryterion> Raw veggies, the BEST
<Kilos> ok clever peeps is induction what a transformer does?
<Kilos> raw meat very lekker too
<MaNI> the downside to induction is you have to test all cookware you buy to see if a magnet will stick to it or not :p
<MaNI> coils of a transformer do induction from what I understand yes
<Cryterion> Yeah, but the transformer guys don't know, switching has to be done I believe, induction heating is heating a Metal Plate 
<Cryterion> I can design the rest, I just need the emitter
<Kilos> hmm... thats something worth investigating methinks
<MaNI> yep, the resistance to the magnetic field creates heat basically
<magespawn> same sort of induction
<MaNI> so cookware must be ferrous :p
<magespawn> yes MaNI exactlly
<Cryterion> In induction the Stainless Pot has a Mild Steel Plate sealed in the base, allowing it to be heated
<MaNI> no idea on designing one though but like how mine works :P
<Cryterion> ^^^^^
<Cryterion> Allu won
<Cryterion> Allu won't work
<MaNI> I've learnt a thing or two about stainless steel alloys from it as well
<MaNI> some stainless steel pots work others don't
<MaNI> depends on the alloy :p
<Cryterion> Mild steel will heat from it, magnetic!!!, Stainless isn't, hence the plate being put there, other alloys might but they alloys not stainless
<MaNI> yeah, in practice most stainless you run into is an alloy though
<Cryterion> Stainless is an alloy in it own right
<MaNI> heh
<magespawn> i thought all stainless steel was an alloy
<Cryterion> The higher level of chrome, less magnetic, higher grade stainless
<MaNI> nickel is what makes the main difference apparently
<MaNI> high quality stainless cookware usually has 10% nickel
<MaNI> lower quality less
<Cryterion> 316-Surgical 304-Food Grade (Non Magnetic) / 430,3CR12 (Magnetic)
<Cryterion> Yeah, prob added
<MaNI> gets a bit confusing :p
<MaNI> for the emitter you need maybe you should speak to the induction geyser people 
<Cryterion> Chrome plays a big part as cheaper than nickle
<Cryterion> Like tin mixed with aluminium
<MaNI> theres some south african company that does 1 plater induction cookers and induction geysers, just can't remember their name
<Kilos> only prob with inductions is that you need ac
<Kilos> or somehow switch dc from +- all the tim
<Kilos> e
<Kilos> oh or with an inverter as you said MaNI  '
<Cryterion> AC No prob for me, just need to find a stable source for a device to produce the field
<Kilos> we thinking of power crash and also breaking free from eskom
<MaNI> hehe, there are two different conversations mixed now :p
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> Trying to reduce their load in Megawatts
<Kilos> it would be greaty to be self sufficient as far as all eletricity needs
<Kilos> maybe i must go sleep and let my community have some rest too
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Cryterion> Yeah I know, I work on that, but also trying to implement through the equip I build to reduce there usage
<Kilos> my social community
<Kilos> see inetpro  im reading
<Cryterion> If I can get rid of a 3kw geyser element to a 1kw induction device, then it not only save 2kw energy, but lowers maint in some way as well I would believe
<MaNI> sounds worth looking into
<magespawn> bed time for me, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-07
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<mazal> More oom barry
<Kilos> hi barrydk  mazal  MaNI  and others
<mazal> More oom
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> oh and hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi there inetpro  
<MaNI> morning
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> we actually have the richest community of them all
<Kilos> social community that is
<barrydk> Mazal ek gee nie om as jy vir oom Kilosoom se nie, maar ek is nie met jou tannie getroud nie
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> we had no power last night from 10pm till 4.30am this morning
<Kilos> 5 mins after i said night the power cut
<MaNI> ouch
 * mazal checks
<mazal> maaz where is everyone
<Maaz> mazal: Not a clue, sorry
<Kilos> here man
<Kilos> peeps just in the lurking mode
<Kilos> blame it on busy
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> oh, hi all and oom Kilos
<Kilos> ai! time to use twitter again, my speedtest sucks
<Kilos> aw missed again
<mazal> lol
<mazal> oom Kilos , to get that man to say something is no easy task :)
<Kilos> blame inetpro  
<Kilos> i need to go back to only 2 channels open and set join alerts
<Kilos> then i can hear peeps sneak in
<inetpro> Kilos: blame me for what?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> making me rtfs stuff
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> over 500 pages sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: thats not RTFS stuff?
<Kilos> rtft
<Kilos> rtfp
<inetpro> it's either RTFD or RTFM
<Kilos> rtsomething or other
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> peeps are joining
<Kilos> the guy that designed the lp page left out a block for country
<Kilos> cotedivoire just joined
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Bye for now all
<Kilos> cheers maz
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wb mazal  
<mazal> ta
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: are you at least enjoying it?
<Kerbero> Evening 
<Kilos> lol what the cold inetpro  ?
<inetpro> Kilos: no the RTFM
<inetpro> the book
<Kilos> yes it is everything i dont do
<inetpro> haha :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> what chapter are you at now?
<Kilos> only page 18
<Kilos> maybe about 10% of the book
<Kilos> i read everything from the beginning
<inetpro> hmm... just one more page and then you're done with chapter 1
 * inetpro finished CH1 last night
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i read on and off all day
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> but its a nice read
<inetpro> yeah, very well written indeed
<Kilos> so you guys mustnt moan when i tell stories about things
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i still need to find out how to contact the cc
<Kilos> did you notice? only 5 countries left to find now
 * inetpro didn't notice
<inetpro> well done Kilos!
<inetpro> just keep moving and you'll get them all soon
<Kilos> and the https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa/+members is growing lekker
<Kilos> only it needs a block for country
 * inetpro noticed the emails
<Kilos> dunno who made that page with out foresight
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> you sure you don't want address and telephone numbers as well?
<Kilos> no i dont have airtime to fone them
<inetpro> maybe even room number et all
<inetpro> gps coordinates
<Kilos> i actually have all that info from one of them
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't think it's that important
<Kilos> and he is a clever guy
<Kilos> Doctorat/PhD Student in Mathématiques Informatique et Applications (MIA)
<inetpro> remember the real goal
<Kilos> i only wanted country so i dont sukkel to find who is where
<inetpro> you want Locos to thrive at the local level
<inetpro> LoCos
<Kilos> yes but they all need encouragement  and weaning from fb
<Kilos> ive even been to fb to see the namibia guys
<inetpro> nothing wrong with peeps being on FB
<Kilos> nono 
<inetpro> all you need is for some of them to cross-over to IRC
<Kilos> but it is if they ignore irc
<Kilos> the nm guy had to install an irc client again, he says its been long since it was used
<inetpro> Ubuntu is bigger than just IRC
<Kilos> and their founder passed away
<Kilos> not for me
<Kilos> i do irc
<inetpro> Kilos: nobody said you have to cross over to FB
<Kilos> so then that means those that live in fb must come join me on irc
<Kilos> but if necessary ill fetch them there
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hee3 hee
<Kilos> is cotedivoire the ivory coast
<inetpro> Kilos: FB is not the only other place with members of the Linux/Ubuntu community
<Kilos> and the tweet place
<Kilos> and other similar things
<Kilos> icq or something
<inetpro> they exist everywhere, from specialised mailing lists, to forums, G+, etc, etc
<Kilos> i will go there when i have africa
<Kilos> then help other locos to rebuilt
<Kilos> maybe start an irc channel #ubuntu-world and get my team to build a site
 * Kilos hides
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> im actually enjoying every minut
<Kilos> e
<Kilos> maybe ill mail mugabe to find me the buntu peeps there
<inetpro> wow!
<inetpro> 50 active members have joined Ubuntu Africa already
<Kilos> it was 24 just now
<Kilos> what happened
<Kilos> no man 26
<inetpro>  There are 26 direct members of the "Ubuntu Africa" team, and 50 people are members in total, directly and indirectly through other team memberships. 
<Kilos> get your glasses
<Kilos> oh my
 * Kilos gets better glasses
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: Ubuntu-ci
<Kilos> join ubuntu-africa quick before it explodes
<Kilos> oh are they all from there
<Kilos> i dunno how you saw that
<inetpro> Ubuntu CI joined as a team
<Kilos> oh i wondered about that
<Kilos> clevber move
<Kilos> clever
<Kilos> that ivory coast right?
<Kilos> this place cotedivoire
<inetpro> yep, 26 members in one go
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> shame they even replied in english after cheche told them i cant do french
<Cryterion> more channels in my list now, lol
<Kilos> ?
<Cryterion> seem the ubuntu-africa one now
<Cryterion> seem/seen
<Kilos> only now?
<Cryterion> saw it the other day, but on auto join now
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> then you will make the inauguration meeting on the 29th
<Kilos> as soon as i find them i wanna try get some cc guys to attend
<Kilos> i go eat
<Cryterion> cool
<mazal> brrrrrrrrrr
<mazal> I'm so cold I'm to scared to take sb
<Kilos> whats sb?
<mazal> smokebreak
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> IE , go outside
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> this house is just as cold as it is outside
 * Cryterion get to smoke inside
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I live alone , but still don't
<mazal> A promise I made to myself when I moved in
<Cryterion> everyone else here smokes inside, so I'd look odd if went outside all the time
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Cryterion> you guys know much about mail servers?
<Kilos> fly will
<Cryterion> ok, will try catch him just now
<Kilos> most likely pro too
<Cryterion> inetpro, superfly are either of you around?
<Kilos> fly is afk
<Kilos> pro lurking
<Kilos> what do you want to know\
<Kilos> be patient till 8.30 Cryterion  
<Cryterion> dovecot somehow need root access
<Cryterion> Ok cool
<Kilos> they got family time first
<Cryterion> Ah, cool, that's more important
<inetpro> Cryterion: no, I'm here :-)
<Cryterion> Hi inetpro
<inetpro> what's up doc?
<Cryterion> having trouble getting dovecot to work properly
<Cryterion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot
<inetpro> what's the problem?
<Cryterion> When I log into the server via opensll and run the A3 Examine Inbox command, dovecot doesn't have the permission to access
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> I'll be honest, I know about dovecot but have never run it
<Cryterion> Ok
<Cryterion> Which do you know that's easy to work with?
<inetpro> you just reminded me that I wanted to try it a few years ago but I never got to do it and ended up never really needing it
<inetpro> I simply use gmail
<Cryterion> hate gmail
<inetpro> you want to use it for how many users?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Cryterion: I understand 
<Cryterion> only a few, family really, own private domain
<inetpro> makes sense
<inetpro> Cryterion: did you set up LDAP?
<Cryterion> LDAP?
<inetpro> "To configure Dovecot to use LDAP for user authentication see DovecotLDAP"
<inetpro> from the link above
<Cryterion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer that's the quidelines I'm using
<inetpro> at the office I've been running exim for a number of years but just as MTA
<Cryterion> does it run as the MDA as well?
<Cryterion> Looks as though it does, with the SMTP config
<inetpro> Cryterion: the MDA alone is not enough
<Cryterion> Yeah I know, you need the MTA(Rx) and MDA(Tx)
<Cryterion> Gonna try it
<inetpro> I would start with the MTA
<inetpro> or find an article that combines the two in one
<Cryterion> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/exim4.html
<inetpro> others prefer postfix these days
<Cryterion> I have postfix, as the MTA, but have problems with dovecot as the MDA
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> Cryterion: also look at different articles at Debian Administration 
<Cryterion> Will do
<inetpro> like https://www.debian.org/releases/lenny/ia64/ch08s05.html.en
<inetpro> or https://www.debian-administration.org/article/275/Setting_up_an_IMAP_server_with_dovecot
<inetpro> Cryterion: and tell us how you fixed it when you got it done :-)
<Cryterion> Lol will
<Cryterion> tks
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> one day when I have proper bandwidth at home I might want to set up a similar solution
<inetpro> Cryterion: if I remember correctly I once played with SquirrelMail as well
<Cryterion> I'll get back to SquirrelMail later on :)
<Kilos> oh my thats good to see
<Cryterion> I do want to implement it
<Kilos> no iirc
<inetpro> Kilos: :-)
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> i used to suffer with all them shortcut things
<inetpro> Cryterion: and if you want to get serious, install zimbra
<Cryterion> zimbra?
<inetpro> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zimbra
<inetpro> or https://www.zimbra.com/
<Cryterion> Will check shortly, setting up exim4
<Kilos> inetpro  just remembered
<Kilos> werent we gonna try find a way to get the lugs more involved with something or other
<inetpro> Kilos: like?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> wasnt it a suggestion by fly?
<Kilos> at a meeting even
<inetpro> find it
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> you are mister findit
<Kilos> im finding all of africa
<nuvolari> Maaz: is spamrl.com up?
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  
<inetpro> lugs get too complicated for me
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed?
<Maaz> nuvolari: No, http://spamrl.com/ is down (Server is not responding)
<Kilos> ja dankie en daar seun
 * inetpro falls off his chair
<Kilos> ek hood jy is nou n fiksheid fanatic
<nuvolari> nice. so a domain is enlisted at spamrl.com and mails get rejected, but can't clear the blacklisting
<inetpro> nuvolari: that really you?
 * nuvolari sends a cold wind down inetpro's spine
<nuvolari> :P
<inetpro> welcome back sir
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> why thank you inetpro 
<Kilos> jy baie stout nuvolari  
<inetpro> nuvolari: you are as scarce as hen's teeth
<nuvolari> wat het ek gedone omo Kilos ?
<nuvolari> *oom
<Kilos> jy kom nooit hier nie nuvolari  en blameer besig
 * nuvolari is quite impressed with this chromebook and all the tools available
<nuvolari> blameer besig?
<nuvolari> oh
<Kilos> ja in engels
<Kilos> very busy
<Kilos> busy gymming and jock stuff isnt a good enough excuse
<Kilos> even the pro finds the time to say morning
<Kilos> in the avy or evening
<Kilos> Russ_|Away  in the dark time too?
<Russ_|Away> nope
<Kilos> you guys are like ian, he says he was busy after a whole afternoon asleep
<Kilos> Russ_|Away  if you get too busy you slack off to much and mess up your health
<Kilos> as in not enough curry
<Kilos> wb Cryterion  
<Kilos> oh you here twice
<Cryterion_> Tks, I tripped our power 
<Cryterion_> hmm
<Kilos> wow how
<Cryterion_> Extension broke, must be lose wire, moved it and bang
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> inetpro  question
<Kilos> (Ping timeout: 264 seconds). is a ping from where to where
 * Kilos sees who_da_fly but dont know if its safe to greet yet
<Cryterion> Kilos: that was my previous session timing out, I probably got a new Ip when my router connected again
<Cryterion> Ping from Server to Client to keep connection alive
<Kilos> yes i know but when it says ping timeout from where is the ping
<Kilos> oh ok ty
<Cryterion> or vice versa, think client sends the pings, server gives the pongs
<nuvolari> uh oh
<nuvolari> think I broke linode manager
<Kilos> uh oh
<nuvolari> all sorts of interesting things happening tonight
<nuvolari> does anyone know how RSI feel?
<nuvolari> *what it feels like
<nuvolari> Maaz: is linode.com up?
 * nuvolari freaks out
<Maaz> nuvolari: No, https://linode.com/ is down (Server is not responding)
<nuvolari> never thought I'd see this day
<nuvolari> dare I join their channel and fish?
<Kilos> ya they cant kill you
<Cryterion> we think
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> too much effort
<nuvolari> their official channel is on oftc
<nuvolari> not going there now
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> smile met kerbero in belguim today
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<superfly> Cryterion: yo
<Cryterion> Hi, I seem to on track for a bit, reading, inetpro helped out
<Cryterion> But ideas would still help, mailserver setup
<Kilos> evening superfly  
<superfly> Cryterion: iRedMail. Does it all for you
<Cryterion> Will look into it tks
<superfly> it's basically a script. I would prefer it if it had a proper upgrade path, but it's not bad the way it is
<Kilos> superfly  have you seen https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa/+members
<Kilos> you guys awoke a monster
<superfly> Kilos: I've seen all the membership applications coming through
<superfly> You'd better keep them busy
<Kilos> oh wow
<superfly> right now, I need to attend to the family
<Cryterion> I assume Telkom is busy doing something, grrr
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> twitter is good for waking them up
<Cryterion> lol, seen you comment that a few times, my DSL link just gone for 40mins
<Cryterion> just came back now
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> night inetpro  sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Cryterion> Morning everyone, sleep time :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-08
<DalekSec> Hrm, unable to connect to ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> hi barrydk  mazal  inetpro  MaNI  nuvolari  Squirm  rusbus  and lurkers
<mazal> More oom
<barrydk> More almal
<MaNI> morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  you got it right
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> \o/
<Kilos> heh
<Kilos> e
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<inetpro> ai!
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<inetpro> so many updates each day
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> oh i read some guy did a fix in grub to stop that error where it hangs after grub menu
<Kilos> now will only wait 30 secs
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i dont have those probs i use kde
<mazal> oom Kilos , I don't think kde is relevant to that bug
<SubOracle> Morning all
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> hi SubOracle  you well?
<SubOracle> Kilos Yes and yourself?
<Kilos> ya mazal  was something to do with lightdm in unity
<Kilos> well ty
<mazal> oh ok
<Kilos> mazal  i had it and had to install gdm to get past it
<mazal> hmm , interesting
<Kilos> but that was 12.04 maybe
<Kilos> cant remember what all i had to do to keep unity going on 14.04
<Kilos> i see you can get 2TB ssd's now
<Kilos> only $1000
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<mazal> Guys , how do I rename a folder in cli ? Can't remember the command
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i right click rename
<mazal> I must do it in cli , is a root owned folder
<mazal> So need sudo
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56326/how-do-i-rename-a-directory-via-the-command-line
<mazal> aaaaaaaah move
<mazal> Thanx oom
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> I can never remember that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> all i remember is to say hi to everyone
<Kilos> everything else i have to think about
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<Squirm> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4489079585
<Squirm> Upgraded internet :)
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> im not even gonna look Squirm  
<Kilos> make me cry most likely
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> aw again
<mazal> ?
<Kilos>  Quejan1 (~Quejan@vc-nat-gp-n-41-13-70-135.umts.vodacom.co.za) has left this channel.
<mazal> He's in #minetest-za now
<Kilos> oh
<mazal> But very quiet
<Kilos> Maaz  tell Quejan wellcome to ubuntu-za
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell Quejan on freenode
<Kilos> he wont get past that
<Kilos> ai! spelling
<Kilos> welcome dammit
<mazal> lol
<mazal> You wonna bet ?
<mazal> maaz tell Quejan En sit bietjie stil hier
<Kilos> when he logs on maaz will tell him
<Maaz> mazal: Righto, I'll tell Quejan on freenode
<Kilos> normally in pm but he wont get past that
<mazal> Now he's gonna wonder who in maaz
<mazal> is*
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> it will say kilos says and mazal says
<mazal> Ya but it comes from maaz
<mazal> He's gonna think we have a pa
<Kilos> lol then he can do like me and try chatting to maaz
<mazal> dankie maaz
<Kilos> peeps must have hosed themselves when i first came here
<Kilos> i couldnt understand the crazy answers
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> Maaz  how do i get mxit to work in pidgin
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Kilos> that kinda stuff
<mazal> All I know is he can't make steak
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ek het baie gesukkel in die begin
<Kilos> gremble was gonna teach him to braai 
<Kilos> Maaz  seen gremble
<Maaz> Kilos: gremble was last seen 5 days, 19 hours, 7 minutes and 49 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-07-02 08:23:48 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-07-02 08:30:28 PDT
<mazal> maaz what can you do
<Maaz> mazal: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<mazal> maaz help me with remembering things
<Maaz> mazal: I use the following features for remembering things: factoid, karma, meeting, memo and seen
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<mazal> maaz how do I use memo
<Maaz> mazal: Keeps messages for people. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   my messages
<Maaz>   message <number>
<Maaz>   my messages for <person> [on <source>]
<Maaz>   (tell|pm|privmsg|msg|ask) <person> [on <source>] <message>
<Maaz>   forget my (first|last|<n>th) message for <person> [on <source>]
<mazal> maaz my messages
<Maaz> mazal: 1: superfly (2012-11-01 06:10:11 PDT), 2: Kilos (2012-11-27 07:47:34 PST), 3: magespawn (2012-12-03 04:55:52 PST), 4: mazal (2012-12-06 22:48:58 PST), 5: Kilos (2013-04-13 01:33:18 PDT), 6: Kilos (2013-07-08 03:49:15 PDT), 7: Kilos (2013-07-17 23:38:36 PDT), 8: Kilos (2013-07-19 00:40:47 PDT), 9: magespawn (2013-07-25 05:50:07 PDT), 10: magespawn (2013-07-25
<Maaz> 07:32:30 PDT), 11: magespawn (2013-07-25 07:43:28 PDT), 12: inetpro (2013-07-31 07:56:32…
<mazal> maaz tell mazal Onthou die pizza
<Maaz> mazal: Okay, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<mazal> maaz my messages
<Maaz> mazal: 1: superfly (2012-11-01 06:10:11 PDT), 2: Kilos (2012-11-27 07:47:34 PST), 3: magespawn (2012-12-03 04:55:52 PST), 4: mazal (2012-12-06 22:48:58 PST), 5: Kilos (2013-04-13 01:33:18 PDT), 6: Kilos (2013-07-08 03:49:15 PDT), 7: Kilos (2013-07-17 23:38:36 PDT), 8: Kilos (2013-07-19 00:40:47 PDT), 9: magespawn (2013-07-25 05:50:07 PDT), 10: magespawn (2013-07-25
<Maaz> 07:32:30 PDT), 11: magespawn (2013-07-25 07:43:28 PDT), 12: inetpro (2013-07-31 07:56:32…
<Maaz> mazal: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell mazal Onthou die pizza" 7 seconds ago
<mazal> maaz forget my first message
<Maaz> mazal: I didn't know about my first message anyway
<mazal> maaz my messages
<Maaz> mazal: 1: superfly (2012-11-01 06:10:11 PDT), 2: Kilos (2012-11-27 07:47:34 PST), 3: magespawn (2012-12-03 04:55:52 PST), 4: mazal (2012-12-06 22:48:58 PST), 5: Kilos (2013-04-13 01:33:18 PDT), 6: Kilos (2013-07-08 03:49:15 PDT), 7: Kilos (2013-07-17 23:38:36 PDT), 8: Kilos (2013-07-19 00:40:47 PDT), 9: magespawn (2013-07-25 05:50:07 PDT), 10: magespawn (2013-07-25
<Maaz> 07:32:30 PDT), 11: magespawn (2013-07-25 07:43:28 PDT), 12: inetpro (2013-07-31 07:56:32…
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you sjould do the in pm mode
<mazal> Yeah I just realized that , sorry guys
<Kilos> we forgive you
<mazal> Can't figure out how to clear all my messages
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> anybody know of a good site to download service manuals or guides for assembling and disassembling laptops?
<Private_User> I have tried googling but not finding what I am looking for
<Private_User> so hows everybody else doing?
<mazal> Good thanx and you Private_User ?
<Private_User> not too bad mazal
<MaNI> what laptop?
<Kilos> again
<Private_User> Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li 2735 model: MS2228
<Private_User> yeah Kilos I googled the video helped but just wanted to find a document but with all my googling, I am realizing that its not very easily available these documents
<MaNI> tough brand :p
<Private_User> yeah there are so many screws of different sizes
<Private_User> I could probably put it together with trial and error but that might take forever
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> look here https://www.google.co.za/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=Fujitsu+Siemens+Amilo+Li+2735+model%3A+MS2228+workshop+manual+in+english
<Kilos> there are lots of links
<Private_User> btw another question does it work well with Ubuntu cause that is gonna be my "new" ubuntu laptop :)
<Kilos> try it
<Kilos> if it doesnt then ask here and guys will help you make it work
<Private_User> yep will do just need to put it back together, I originally took it apart cause it was very dirty
<MaNI> check the various chipsets and google them for linux
<MaNI> integrated graphics, bluetooth, wireless are usually the trouble points
<MaNI> if those come up clean you should be good
<Kilos> oh me oh my
<Kilos> today i can really smile
<Private_User> thank MaNI
<Private_User> wow Kilos, you in a good mood?
<Kilos> yeah very very very
<Kilos> will show why just now
<Private_User> nice
<Private_User> ok
<Private_User> lol Kilos, I now get why you sometimes get frustrated with google searches I clicked your link above and one of the choices is shoes and boots for women, what has that got to do with Fujitsu Siemens
<Private_User> haha
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i always get frustrated with google
<Kilos> google isnt my friend
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> what search engine do you use Kilos?
<Kilos> duck duck go and bing and everything else
<Kilos> they all end up with same searches though
<Private_User> ah bing isn't that part of Microsoft?
<Private_User> thought ubuntu peeps cringe when they hear the above name
<Private_User> lol
<MaNI> those annoying sites that are designed to flood search results with meaningless results, bane of my existence
<Kilos> aw, best i can do with sisters blackberry
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/1NSUfJeU.jpg
<Kilos> will get one of the document one sorting old nokia with memory thing from xperia
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<Kilos> even had to put teeth to smile
<MaNI> charge controller and battery equalizers just arrived, really going to struggle to work the rest of the week and not install this stuff now :P
<Kilos> hahaha MaNI  thats gonna be a trough one
<Kilos> tough
<inetpro> Kilos: fantastic! \o/
<inetpro> now frame it and put it on your wall :-)
<Kilos> hee hee
<Private_User> Kilos: you should have taken pic at your desk with your ubuntu machine in the background and set the pic as your profile pic
<Private_User> hehe
<inetpro> oh and try to get a better pic so we can read what it says then go put it on your blog
<Private_User> but you can use the above one as well your choice
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> ill get a better one of the certificate once i get some hardware sorted
<inetpro> Kilos: just focus on the lighting in the room and avoid using a flash, you should be able get a nice picture even with a low end camera
<Kilos> i only got the nokia one, when i take pics with the xperia i cant get them to the pc
<Kilos> also cant find where it hides them
<Kilos> inetpro  http://pasteboard.co/1NURckYr.png
<Kilos> im happy. thought it had been lost in the post
<mazal> Congrats oom Kilos :)
<Kilos> dankie mazal  
<mazal> You earn that through and through
<Kilos> no man im just having fun 
<Kilos> everyone else does the work
<barrydk> Geluk Kilos
<Kilos> dankie barrydk  
<mazal> Bye for now
<barrydk> Lekker slaap almal
<Kilos> jy ook
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hmm...
<pieter2627> bietjie laat, maar geluk oom Kilos. Bly oom het hom op ou end gekry
<Kilos> haha dankie pieter2627  ek ook man, was bang dit was weg
<Kilos> ek het tot Mark ge epos nou nou om dankie te se
 * pieter2627 is gonna leave before all that thinking (hmm's) turns into an idea
<pieter2627> haha ok
<Kilos> hahaha
<pieter2627> sien weer more
<Kilos> lekker aand seun
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> framed
<mazal> maaz seen ThatGraemeGuy 
<Maaz> mazal: ThatGraemeGuy was last seen 2 days, 5 hours, 47 minutes and 18 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-07-06 02:57:29 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2015-06-24 02:43:11 PDT
<Kilos> holidays again
<mazal> Is he away on holiday ?
<Kilos> lol just guessing man
<mazal> o ok
<Kilos> maybe he is working for a change
<mazal> maaz seen Cryterion
<Maaz> mazal: Cryterion was last seen 17 hours, 12 minutes and 6 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-07-07 15:33:40 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-07-08 03:05:14 PDT
<mazal> ish
<Kilos> wats foud, minetest crash?
<Kilos> fout
<mazal> Server has been down since 11am this morning
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> where is that other guys that maintains it with him
<mazal> Last seen 17 hours
<mazal> Is Cryterion
<Kilos> ah i forget
<Kilos> he will be here tonight i think
<mazal> And the guys keep asking me for some reason
<Kilos> best way is to have email addies for peeps who run things
<mazal> Yeah
<mazal> I have no other way to contact them but here :(
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> lemme check
<mazal> I could post on server thread in forum and they will get mail , but don't want to post this in public
<Kilos> go find them in lp then yu will find email addy
<Kilos> strange i dont have either of them
<mazal> And that feels so " breaking in on privacy for something not that important " to me
<mazal> If I mail
<mazal> Don't really want to do it for a game server
<Kilos> i think they will be thankful because it means probs on their main server
<Kilos> isnt it a vm
<mazal> Yep
<Kilos> then could be main server probs as well
<Kilos> maybe thats why ThatGraemeGuy  hasnt been her
<Kilos> e
<mazal> We'll jusy have to wait it out , not gonna bother them with mail me thinks
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I'm very respectful of someone else's privacy oom
<mazal> If they busy then they are busy and I leave it at that
<Kilos> yes i know but it could be probs with main server then graeme will be thankful
<Kilos> well wait and we see if cryterion gets here
<Kilos> haha pieter bang as hy sien ek hmm... so paar keer
<Kilos> dan dink hy werk kom
<Kilos> rofl
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> bit cold to actually be good but ya
<magespawn> still nice down here. have not really had winter yet
<Kilos> stay there
<magespawn> ahh that is not really an option 
<magespawn> but maybe i can come down here in winter
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> had a sort of interview, when asked how much i currently earn the response was how do i live on that much
<mazal> evening magespawn 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> that much or that little?
<magespawn> hi mazal
<magespawn> that little
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> thats good, peeps dont understand how little some get
<Kilos> when asked how can you manage on so little then say why do you think im job hunting
<magespawn> i left that unsaid
<magespawn> so now we wait and see
<Kilos> good luck
<magespawn> thanks
<magespawn> trying to edit one of the company websites and getting a 406 not acceptable error
 * magespawn goes to google
<Kilos> what site?
<Kilos> maybe its down
<Kilos> oh you already there
<Kilos> i go eat
<_magespawn> ok then
<Kilos> what what
<magespawn> router going haywire
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> going to give up for tonight on that website edit, not getting anywhere
<magespawn> be back later, just going up to my room brb
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i did it again
<Kilos> but im learning
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> mailed the cc for someone to attend the africa meeting
 * inetpro even more confused now
<Kilos> liz will try make it but did i mail and invite the loco council as well
<inetpro> and?
<inetpro> what the problem is?
<Kilos> now i gotta mail them too
<Kilos> then might as well add the membership board
<Kilos> what im getting at is i didnt follow the right routes
<magespawn> right back and on linux this time
<Kilos> thats better
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos - did you hear about MTN's daily Night Express?
<Kilos> nope?
<Trixar_za> It works like 8ta's Night Surfer - 12am to 6am, except it only lasts 1 day.
<Trixar_za> It's R5 for 500MB and R10 for 1GB - you can stack them to 45GB
<Kilos> nono man i just got happy 8ta dropped the night surfer thing
<Trixar_za> Going to try it out later
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> that is cheap hey
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but just for 6 hours. I want to check if they throttle
<Kilos> will look into it when time to download isos
<Trixar_za> Yeah, it's nicer to pay like R30 for an iso download than R199
<Kilos> yeah
<Trixar_za> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/656569-MTN-daily-night-express-and-once-off-bundles
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> oh its in mybroadband
<Kilos> i must have missed it when i read their mail this morning
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I found the link of MTN once, but that shows it better
<Kilos> i dont like mtn much but would consider it for isos
<magespawn> can you use just the night data?
<Trixar_za> Yeah, me neither. Testing is just for download purposes. Some of the stuff I work on is pretty huge.
<Trixar_za> Maybe upload too considering I'll have to git push some of the changes >.>
<Trixar_za> magespawn: How do you mean?
<Kilos> it is just night data magespawn  
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  minetest is down
<Kilos> mazal  crying
<mazal> Kilos, he is attending thanx
<Kilos> reat
<Kilos> great as well
<mazal> Ah no , one of my girls is out at Wimbledon :(
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> 1 left at least
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<TinuvaMac> hi
<Kilos> sorry if i miss greeting peeps sometimes , i get kinda mixed up with everything
<superfly> hi Kilos, in a meeting, will chat later.
<Kilos> oops
<Cryterion> Hi everyone
<Kilos> how is Cryterion  tonight
<Cryterion> Tired, lol, been a busy day
<Cryterion> yourself?
<Kilos> also tired, all the tweet stuff and emails drove me nuts today
<Kilos> social media isnt for old peeps
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos> even the name of it makes me tired
<Cryterion> I've hardly had time to read anything there today
<Kilos> you tweet?
<Cryterion> No, only facebook
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> havent even got there yet
<Cryterion> I never took to twitter, just made phone beep too much
<Kilos> i tried when i started to limit who i follow
<Kilos> but it grew automagically
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos> n ow its a hateful thing
<Kilos> i find it weird that so many peeps view my planet blog
<Cryterion> planet blog?
<Kilos> is everyone just nosy or what
<Kilos> ya my own blog that ends up on the planet
<Kilos> Maaz  kilos.newblog
<Maaz> http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<Cryterion> now I know what you look like!
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you like my hackergotchi
<Kilos> i had to get my daughter to make it
<Kilos> she even had the cheek to say "there, I even fixed your einstein hairdo"
<Cryterion> She cropped it well, btw
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> haha
<Cryterion> Einstein was more standing out, as if he'd just been electrocuted
<Kilos> so was mine in the original pic
<Kilos> and the beard as well
<Cryterion> So she broke that then
<Kilos> she does art stuff for a living
<Cryterion> trimmed it
<Kilos> yeah
<Cryterion> cool
<Kilos> she does them funny anime stuff i think its called
<Cryterion> ahh
<Cryterion> I'll create an ubuntu group on fb if you want me to... And send thatgraemeguy a surprise invite to it, found him on fb already, don't think he knows yet
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ask inetpro  about the group thing
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<Cryterion> kwl
<Kilos> we have a volunteer
<Kilos> might need to use a similar name as we had to on the tweet thing
<inetpro> are there not plenty of groups on FB yet?
<Kilos> everything normal with ubuntu is taken
<Cryterion> I'll check
 * inetpro wouldn't know
<Kilos> ubuntuinafrica
<inetpro> FB uses way too much data and eats time for me so I avoid it like a plague
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> methinks i must stop the tweet thing too here
<Kilos> thats your department inetpro  
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh?
<inetpro> Kilos: no, not my area really
<Kilos> who is leon markinowitz
<ThatGraemeGuy> there is an ubuntu group on fb isn't there?
<Cryterion> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux?fref=ts 1,2+million people, Only get 3 groups in search list
<inetpro> Cryterion: feel free to create something on Facebook... as long as you keep chatting with us here to keep Kilosup to date
<inetpro> he's the main man of this show
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> lol
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well , God bless
<Kilos> Cryterion  try a group with ubuntuinafrica as the name
<Kilos> night mazal  
<Cryterion> Ok, my idea was more for the ubuntu-africa part, rather than the whole world
<Cryterion> night mazal
<Kilos> try ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> it was taken in twitter
<Cryterion> https://www.facebook.com/Ubufund?fref=ts is an ubuntu-africa page, not a group
<Kilos> is that for them sick peeps
<Kilos> well its in your hands ty Cryterion  
<Cryterion> https://www.facebook.com/groups/africaubuntu/?fref=ts Africa Ubuntu is a group with 1450 members
<Trixar_za> inetpro: I use the same reasoning for google plus
<Kilos> eeek
<Trixar_za> Atleast facebook has m.facebook.com :P
<Cryterion> But that group is public, and seems unmoderated, so haven't seen any ubuntu related stuff on it yet
<Cryterion> I'll prob create a new group
<Kilos> how we gonna know who to allow in ?
<Kilos> we dont want those other 1400 normal peeps to flood us
<Kilos> facebook is actually painful, i have hundreds of wanna be friends ive never heard or
<Kilos> of
<Kilos> even helen zille and jukius
<Kilos> julius
<Cryterion> Ok, group created, I'll tweak all the info stuff over the weekend
<Kilos> well done ty
<Kilos> can you state somewhere its for linux users in africa?
<Cryterion> https://www.facebook.com/groups/494775420686780/ that's the link, you can tell me how to get maaz to remember it once I get decorated
<Cryterion> groups name is Ubuntu-Africa
<Kilos> sounds good , ill go see quick
<Cryterion> Kilo's: It's got a description section, an icon, and cover photo that it needs
<Kilos> cool
<Cryterion> Join request approved
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> maybe we can let phillipballew be a moderator for us
<Cryterion> np, just need the info and can add, made the group public, so anyone can read, any member can accept new people, will check on the other stats, but moderators can remove posts, members and edit details etc
<Kilos> he is in the africa channel
<magespawn> Trixar_za: as in is the data only for night use or do you have to have day data too? contract or pay as you go?
<Cryterion> maaz: ubuntu africa map?
<Maaz> Cryterion: Huh?
<Trixar_za> Oh. You buy it at night and use it for that night. You don't need other data to use it.
<Trixar_za> The downside to it being so cheap is that it just lasts those 6 hours between 12am and 6am
<Kilos> you need to tell the bot to google whatever Cryterion  
<magespawn> cool beans, i think i saw something similar with cell c
<Cryterion> maaz: google ubuntu africa map
<magespawn> Trixar_za: but good for amutomatic stuff, updates etc
<Maaz> Cryterion: "Serengeti Safari | Tanzania | Ubuntu Camp | Asilia Africa" http://ubuntu.asiliaafrica.com/ :: "Ubuntu Camp map - Serengeti migration area in ... - Expert Africa" https://www.expertafrica.com/tanzania/serengeti-migration-area/ubuntu-camp/google-map :: "Ubuntu Camp | Serengeti | Tanzania | Expert Africa" https://www.expertafrica.com/tanzania/serengeti-
<Maaz> migration-area/ubuntu-camp :: "Intra-Africa Optical Fibre Network | UbuntuNet Alliance for R…
<Kilos> na
<Cryterion> I'm starting to prefer duckduckgo.com rather than google, no tracking on it
<Trixar_za> magespawn: My thoughts too. My Linux install needs like 400MB of updates :(
<Kilos> Maaz  google maps of africa
<Maaz> Kilos: "Africa Map / Map of Africa - Facts, Geography, History ... - World Atlas" http://www.worldatlas.com/webimage/countrys/af.htm :: "Africa Contenent Map - World Atlas" http://www.worldatlas.com/webimage/countrys/africa/africaa.htm :: "Africa Map - Map of Africa with African Countries - World Map" http://www.mapsofworld.com/africa/ :: "Perry-Castañeda Library
<Maaz> Map Collection - Africa Maps - University of ..." http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/africa.h…
<Kilos> in the africa channel you can use QA
<Kilos> she is a later version of ibid
<Cryterion> kwl, didn't realise I was there lol
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Trixar_za: i do not have to worry too much but for home it will be useful\
<magespawn> bed time, good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Cryterion> just to add for the facebook part, there is an ubuntuza group https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntuza/ with 236 members
<Kilos> yes thats us
<Cryterion> Yeah, you're the member at top left of the list 
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> pending app btw!
<Cryterion> no need now, someone will eventually
<Kilos> i dont even know who is admin there
<Cryterion> There's 4 admin's, you aren't one
<Kilos> good it would add more work
<Kilos> oh my i could approve you
<Cryterion> By first read of it to me, looks good and maintained well, ubuntu stuff, not all the other crap the can happen
<Cryterion> I guess 250 members is easier to look after than the 1.2mill in the worldwide ubuntu group
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> are you approved now
<Cryterion> tks
<Kilos> i wonder why it allowed me
<Kilos> must be my membership
<Cryterion> any member can add someone else
<Kilos> oh
<Cryterion> you can't post to it if you not a member
<Kilos> i think ive only been there twice
<Cryterion> admin's can remove post's, member's and edit details
<Cryterion> I'll get a notice that there's new posts on phone
<Kilos> ah
<Cryterion> I normally only view once I have phone on wifi
<Cryterion> so save data that way
<Kilos> whew
<Cryterion> anyway, I'm off to bed in a moment, night everyone!!
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Trixar_za> Night Kilos
<Kilos> chow Trixar_za  nice seeing you here again
<Kilos> keep it up
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-09
<magespawn> good morning
<mazal> morning magespawn
<magespawn> how are things that side mazal?
<mazal> good thanx and there ?
<magespawn> good thanks
<Kilos> hi barrydk  mazal  magespawn  MaNI  and lurkers
<MaNI> morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> :)
<magespawn> hi Kilos MaNI inetpro 
<Kilos> magespawn  have you read this http://artofcommunityonline.org/Art_of_Community_Second_Edition.pdf
<Kilos> you need lots of time but well worth while imo
<Kilos> if the whole book is as good as the first chapter i might learn how to be a peeps person
<magespawn> i think i have the first edition, let me check
<magespawn> yes i do, have not taken the time to read it though
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> i was skeptical at first about all the reading but this is worth it
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<magespawn> the author was the community manager for cannonical and ubuntu at one stage, i for get where he is working now
<Kilos> yeah
<MaNI> anyone played with dm-cache/flashcache/enhanceio?
<magespawn> MaNI: nope
<pieter2627> good day all
 * Kilos waves to pieter2627
<Kilos> sjoe so many lists to subscribe to
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> looks like another morning in the evening from the pro
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
 * mazal fiddles
<mazal> maaz what's for lunch
<Maaz> mazal: Click on the day to view the bargains for the day http://www.tukkieslife.co.za/Bargains.aspx
<Kilos> Maaz  seen zeorin
<Maaz> Kilos: zeorin was last seen 6 days, 20 hours, 41 minutes and 39 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-07-02 06:37:42 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-07-02 08:05:03 PDT
<Squirm> Afternoon
<inetpro> eish! Here we go again....
<inetpro> hi Squirm
<inetpro> loadshedding starting at 17:00
<Squirm> Indeed
<Squirm> I'm scheduled at home until 18h30, so will plan to get home at 6ish :P
 * inetpro lucky to miss it today
<inetpro> oh and I see more cold weather coming in the Cape over the weekend again
<Squirm> Great...
<Squirm> Guess it's an inside weekend
<mazal> Bye for now
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> It's Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what did i do now
<magespawn> home time, later all
<Kilos> cheers magespawn  
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> ohi Private_User  
<Private_User> hey Kilos
 * Kilos waves to fly
 * inetpro waves to Kilos o/
<Kilos> heehee hiya inetpro  no morning today
<inetpro> really?
<Kilos> ya you forgot
<inetpro> did you miss something?
<inetpro> 07/09 08:48:50 <inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> 07/09 08:49:11 <Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> never mind there is more work for you so you dont get stale
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> sorry sir
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> so much to do and so little time
<Kilos> hahaha bangbroek
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> Evening
<Kilos> grr loadshedding
<Kilos> i see you busy hey Cryterion  
<Cryterion> Kilos, have been, on the road with calls lately
<Kilos> busy is good
<Kilos> so Cryterion  how do i join just the ubuntu-za fb page without seeing all my fb stuff as well? is that possible?
<Cryterion> Kilos, you are already a member
<Kilos> yes but i mean how do i login there without seeing my fb stuff?
<Kilos> atm i see my fb messages and all that stuff as well
<Cryterion> can't, have to login
<Kilos> oh my
<Cryterion> what you can do, is "unfollow" things, so you don't have all the stuff you don't want to see showing
<Kilos> i only got family and friends there
<Kilos> but all the um
<Kilos> friend requests ans stuff drive me nuts
<Cryterion> on your feed page, top right of the post is a \/ button, click it and it gives options, to unfollow that person/group/application etc
<Cryterion> Game feeds and game request you can disable completely
<Kilos> lemme see
<inetpro> good morning 
<Cryterion> something to with application platform, if you disable it then apps stop feeding, cut's out 90% of the wasted scroll time
<Cryterion> morning inetpro
<Kilos> lol evening inetpro  
<Cryterion> gtg, going out for the evening
<Kilos> i dont know what a feed page is
<Kilos> and dont find unfollow buttons or right click options
<Cryterion> the page that loads up when you login, that's your news feed page
<Kilos> enjoy Cryterion  
<Kilos> oh lemme try that way then, have a good time ty
<nuvolari> .
 * nuvolari tiptoes
<Cryterion> ..
<nuvolari> oh hi 
<Cryterion> Hi
<nuvolari> lo
 * Cryterion is waiting
<nuvolari> ...
 * nuvolari waits for Cryterion
<Cryterion> lol
<Cryterion> ...!
<nuvolari> ...---...
<nuvolari> ack, I can't believe someone sends an invite to a mailing list :(
<nuvolari> don't they check who they're sending invites to first?
<Cryterion> lol
<Cryterion> .-.. --- .-..
 * nuvolari can't figure out if the fly is a fly or a llama
<nuvolari> Maaz: morse .-.. --- .-..
<Maaz> nuvolari: Decodes as LOL
<nuvolari> oh
<Cryterion> hehe
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  
<nuvolari> Hallo oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self seun?
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom
<nuvolari> was darm weer vandag op kantoor
<Kilos> net daai pro ou oor werk my
<Kilos> Cryterion  you not going out?
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> die koue en die hoes en proesse by die werk trotseer, hoop nie ek word weer sieker nie
<nuvolari> ek voel darm goed
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari> ek is nogals impressed met hierdie chromebook
<Cryterion> Kilos, waiting for car to get back, but am ready now
<nuvolari> is net limited tot 'n browser, maar ek kan baie van my werk met dit doen
 * nuvolari remains hungry :'(
<Kilos> aha ty for the help
<Kilos> i unfollowed everyone
<Kilos> now daughter gonna kill me
<Cryterion> commented on your post
<Kilos> i saw ty
<Kilos> that was for others heyt
<Cryterion> you can always go to their page and view them
<Kilos> hey not me
<Cryterion> yeah
<nuvolari> who did you stalk oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> no man nuvolari  ive used 1g of data in 9 days so trying to cut everything
<Kilos> there is a new ubuntu-africa group on fb nuvolari  
<nuvolari> aha
<Kilos> the baker did it
<Kilos> i think i have that right
<Kilos> Cryterion  you in baking hey
<Kilos> or have i mixed up again
<Cryterion> Baking equipment, but know baking
<Cryterion> So I'm the baker now?
<Kilos> ha you fixed the dough mixers \
<Cryterion> Manufacture ingredient handling equipment
<Kilos> cool ill call you the baker from now on
<Kilos> no man you taste the dough
<Cryterion> I know the process, dough on it's own raw is yuk
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but good for dieting
<MaNI> raw cookie dough can still be nice :p
<Cryterion> Depends on the bakery
<Kilos> eat only bread dough for a week and see how much weight you lose
<Cryterion> cookie dough yet, bread no
<Kilos> oh yes biscuit dough be kiff
<Kilos> nono dieting is bread dough
<Kilos> cookie dough is fattening
<Kilos> i always lick the mixing dishes clean
<Cryterion> bread dough has live enzymes in it to break down the starch in the flour to sugar, and yeast to eat the sugar, producing ethanol
<Kilos> ya but tastes yuck so you will eat abouty nothing
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos> i always said there were no fat peeps in concentration camps
<Kilos> and why
<Kilos> because they didnt get food
<Cryterion> don't get much to eat
<Kilos> only what goes in your mouth can make you fat
<Cryterion> maaz: google fattening ingredients
<Maaz> Cryterion: "Top Fattening Foods | LIVESTRONG.COM" http://www.livestrong.com/article/139312-top-10-fattening-foods/ :: "Top 11 “Diet” Foods That Make You Fat Instead of Thin" http://authoritynutrition.com/top-11-diet-foods-that-make-you-fat/ :: "The Fattening Health Food Ingredient Emulsifiers | Prevention" http://www.prevention.com/food/fattening-health-food-
<Maaz> ingredient-emulsifiers :: "List of Energy Foods That Are Not Fattening | Healthy Eating | S…
<Cryterion> Kilos do you know how margarine come too be
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> i cant browse much man
<Kilos> i can irc lots though
<MaNI> is it a public holiday or something, I've had a strange lack of clients bothering me today
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> who knows MaNI  
<MaNI> there should be both canadians and spaniards bothering me, all silent a bit strange :p
<Cryterion> Didn't know it was if it was
<Cryterion> Marg, from sources I can't find now was developed in france
<MaNI> ahh it is "Nunavut Day" in Canada, now I know something new :/
<Cryterion> Used to fatten up turkeys, and when that failed was used exclusively by the french navy around 1869
<Cryterion> At the time it was 1 molecule different from a plastic we know today
<Kilos> sjoe
<MaNI> heh
<MaNI> so now its used to fatten up humans instead :p
<Kilos> rofl
<Cryterion> Most of them now are vegetable fats anyway
<Cryterion> yeah lol
<Cryterion> I much prefer butter, I believe it's safer than all the other crap chemicals added to preserve
<Kilos> ya but more expensive too
<Cryterion> Best way to check, put a lump of butter and a lump of marg somewhere outside, see where the flies go
<MaNI> I've been told so before as well
<Cryterion> Flies won't touch the marg
<mazal> hmmm...one always learn something new in ubuntu channels lol :)
<mazal> And now I am lus for toast :P
<Cryterion> with butter
<Cryterion> anyway, I'm on my way out now, cheerz everyone
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> enjoy
<inetpro> Kilos: you finished reading the book yet?
<Kilos> no man only about 5 pages into second chapter
<Kilos> too much emailing everyone
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> multitask man
<mazal> Bye Cryterion 
<Kilos> well i want the world to know about and share the africa meet
<Kilos> liz said i can ping her
<Kilos> and one other said hed make it
<Kilos> and popey is already there
<Kilos> i do multitask
<Kilos> i look after sheep and fowls and water pipes and fences 
<Kilos> trees love crunching water pipes
<mazal> no need to call us fowls oom :P
<Kilos> hahaha
 * mazal gonna crash
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<inetpro> good night maza...
<Squirm> Hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> wb TinuvaMac  
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> and warm
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-10
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<MaNI> if only it weren't true
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh? o_O
<MaNI> want more sleep :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> morning superfly  barrydk  mazal  ThatGraemeGuy  MaNI  and others
<Kilos> sorry im late
<ThatGraemeGuy> hello
<ThatGraemeGuy> you better be sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> completely unacceptable
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<MaNI> thats it I'm leaving and never coming back
<Kilos> lol iam am, head punishing me today
<MaNI> load shedding at 12 :(
<Kilos> forgive me please :)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> we had a cut from just after i said night till 3.30am
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: Vox are selling their 100GB accounts at R164/month now, can't recall how big your cap is nowadays, maybe this interests you
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/adsl/131720-massive-100gb-adsl-special-launched.html
<Kilos> someone keeps trying to login to my TP-LINK-forums account
<Kilos> they blocked him after 5 tries but only for 15 mins then mailed me a warning
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> and whats with this http://www.naturalnews.com/050344_New_York_Stock_Exchange_cyber_attack_anonymous.html
<Cryterion> They don't know what happened there themselves Kilos
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  
<Cryterion> Oh and Hi everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi, hi & hi
<ThatGraemeGuy> can't we all just arrive at the same time then we only need to say 'hi' once :p
<Kilos> lol lazy fingers
<Cryterion> Kilos here's another read on the NYSE for you http://rt.com/usa/272542-united-nyse-wsj-glitch/
<Kilos> ty
<Cryterion> thatgraemeguy, no we can't and won't :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Cryterion  you missing in africa
<Cryterion> hmmm
<Cryterion> not anymore
<mazal> Hi everyone
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: Thanx for the info. That is some seriously good price , but even better than the price is the " All unused data roll over and don't expire "
<mazal> I don't know of any other ISP that do that
<inetpro> Guten Morgen
<inetpro> Maaz: is it Friday yet?
<Maaz> inetpro: Huh?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> stupid bot!
<Kilos> guten morgen herr inetpro  
<Kilos> friday today sir
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: it is good, i was tempted, but I average 120-150GB so that's not for me
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> I wonder what is the catch
<mazal> It's too good to be true
<mazal> You don't maybe know on which backbone they run ? Couldn't see that anywhere on their siter
<mazal> site*
<Kilos> dont argue just grab it while you can
<inetpro> where's GeekChick?
 * Cryterion has run out of uncapped before
<Kilos> just now they change their mindsa
 * inetpro wants GeekChick to come back to life
<Kilos> oh my inetpro  havent seen GeekChick for years
<Kilos> Cryterion  have you joined this team on launchpad?
<Cryterion> think so
<Kilos> the pro moved the address to the site
<inetpro> Kilos: the pro did what!?
<Kilos> then we had a wiki page as well but he hid that link from me too
<mazal> Cryterion: How do you run out of uncapped ?
<Kilos> moved the lp link
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za must be
<Cryterion> mazal, when you're on a minetest server, son is on a minecraft server, daughter starts a youtube video, and then my dad adds another youtube video, telkom switches it off cause of bandwidth usage
<mazal> ah ok
<Kilos> so guys, if someone called anonymous tries to hack into your account do you swear at everyone going by that nick
<Cryterion> only a 2meg line, so they weren't happy
<mazal> lol
<Cryterion> Kilos, yeah, or join them
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I was on uncapped once , after 2 weeks I told them where they can stick it. Throttled me so bad that I couldn't even use mail
<mazal> Got like 7k dl speed on a 4mb line that can do 405k
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
 * Cryterion smells coffee, then goes to start the coffee machine
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz  biscuits please
<Maaz> Hmm...  Kilos We will have to ask the baker
 * Cryterion delivers some biscuits
<Kilos> ty ty
 * Cryterion goes searching for more
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz  biscuits please
<Maaz> Kilos check in the cupboard, or we will have to rev the baker for slacking
 * Cryterion runs
<Kilos> haha
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/129998-how-cape-town-joburg-prevent-stage-1-load-shedding.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> woop woop
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Cryterion  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://businesstech.co.za/news/energy/92880/cape-town-gives-load-shedding-the-finger/
<ThatGraemeGuy> same story almost, better headline
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: why am I not there? :-o
 * ThatGraemeGuy cries
 * ThatGraemeGuy sucks his thumb
<Kilos> i dunno ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> add you there man
<ThatGraemeGuy> I probably shouldn't, I don't really know what its about
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> i battle with th || things and normally mess up something
<Kilos> it is a wiki page to show active members
<Kilos> the lp place shows many
<Kilos> are you added there at least?
<ThatGraemeGuy> depends where 'there' is
<Kilos> ai!
<ThatGraemeGuy> for once there is something you know more about than me :D
<Kilos> i think https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> I am now
<Kilos> and curry
<ThatGraemeGuy> huh
<Kilos> my recipe is at http://bin.snyman.info
 * Cryterion thinks he should leave work early and get his new generator
<Kilos> dont think, just do
<Kilos> i dunno if CT peeps eat proper curry
<Kilos> so my recipe caters for tender mouths
 * mazal mumbels something crude about curry
 * Cryterion adds extra chilli
<mazal> oi nee
<Kilos> hehe i add lots of chilli
<Kilos> and some garlic/chilli sauce on top
<ThatGraemeGuy> the key is to not add too many other things
<ThatGraemeGuy> ideally, just a spoon of chilli
<Cryterion> maaz google trinidad 7 pot
<Maaz> Cryterion: "The Rare Trinidad 7 Pot Superhot Chile - Fiery Foods Supersite" http://www.fiery-foods.com/pepper-profiles/153-chinense-species/2847-the-rare-trinidad-7-pot-superhot-chile?showall=1 :: "Trinidad Scorpion or Trinidad 7 Pot? Both! - Fiery Foods Supersite" http://www.fiery-foods.com/pepper-profiles/153-chinense-species/3024-trinidad-scorpion-or-trinidad-7
<Maaz> -pot-both :: "7 pod chile pepper database - The Chileman" http://www.thechileman.org/resul…
<ThatGraemeGuy> never mind meat and veggies and all that other fluff
<Kilos> my recipe is all about flavour
<Kilos> adding any chilli is only personal choice
<ThatGraemeGuy> "ooowwwwww!" is a flavour
<Cryterion> maaz google white habanero
<Maaz> Cryterion: "habanero white chile pepper database - The Chileman" http://www.thechileman.org/results.php?find=habanero+white&heat=Any&origin=Any&genus=Any&chile=1 :: "WHITE HABANERO REVIEW - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE2NpAc1MaI :: "Amazon.com : Peruvian White Lightning Habanero Pepper 30 ..." http://www.amazon.com/Peruvian-Lightning-Habanero-Pepper-
<Maaz> Seeds/dp/B000TVGQEO :: "Chili Pepper 'Habanero White' Seeds" http://www.seedaholic.com/chil…
<Cryterion> A green pepper is hotter than that one
<Kilos> i grow my own chilis and make a garlic chilli mix that one can use the same as peeps use tomato sauce
<Kilos> and peppadews
<Kilos> got some of this years drying for next years seed
<Kilos> wb pieterjie
<Kilos> pietertjie
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  i dont see you yet at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> do you also battle with wiki stuff
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, I think perhaps you just need to go for an eye test
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> no man page reload was needed
<mazal> I like Graeme's comments section :)
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> sjoe im even late with my jungle oats
<mazal> Kilos: We are already going for lunch
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> oh well ill just keep eating till later
<Kilos> MaNI  have you been here long enough yet to join our lp and wiki?
<superfly> Padr<tab>
<superfly> -_-
<Kilos> by now you must have seen we are the coolest irc channel
<Kilos> oh i see he joined the africa lp thing
<Kilos> when you want to age slower, time flies, when waiting for an event to happen, time drgas
<Kilos> drags
<mazal> Doesn't work for me
<mazal> I want to go on pension but it doesn't want to come :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you better have many policies as well
<mazal> I'm probably the only person in the world who wishes he was older
<Kilos> all you need to do is learn to love the job you have mazal  
<mazal> Kilos: No way that is gonna happen
<Kilos> anything you enjoy goes quick
<mazal> I can never love corruption and abuse
<Kilos> no man learn to enjoy countering it
<mazal> Murder not allowed
<Kilos> like peeps that stand on street corners and rant and rave
<mazal> And I can't adjust and be useless , just can't do it
<Kilos> if they didnt enjoy it the wouldnt be there
<mazal> maaz I am hungry , make aplan
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<Kilos> the whole secret is in your vasbyt ability
<mazal> maaz have you learned to steak yet 
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<mazal> maaz burger then
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<Kilos> make the best out of every situation
<mazal> oi
<ThatGraemeGuy> steeeeaaaaaaaaak
<mazal> We would have had steak today , but work messed that up :(
<Kilos> i even smile when graeme jumps on me
<Kilos> the fly just passes over more brain grease
<Kilos> and pro goes ai!
 * mazal is getting confused
<mazal> Waarvan praat oom ?
<Kilos> making the best of your situation
<mazal> oh
<mazal> I moved on to hungry stomach already
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Waiting for technitian to deliver repaired printers , now can't go eat
<Kilos> then read something to take your mind off your tummy
<Kilos> Maaz  google the art of community-second edition
<Maaz> Kilos: "Art Of Community Online | Get It" http://www.artofcommunityonline.org/get/ :: "The Art of Community, Second Edition - Art Of Community Online" http://artofcommunityonline.org/Art_of_Community_Second_Edition.pdf :: "The Art of Community: Building the New Age of Participation ..." http://www.amazon.com/The-Art-Community-Building-Participation/dp/1449312063 ::
<Maaz> "The Art of Community Second Edition Released | jonobacon@home" http://www.jonobacon.org…
 * mazal reads a take-away menu that was laying around
<mazal> Reading ain't helping oom :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> concentrate
<Kilos> very good book that
<Kilos> well explained 
<mazal> Indeed , it has pictures and all
<Kilos> rofl
<mazal> But it never looks or tastes like the pictures
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> how do the pictures taste?
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't think you're meant to eat pictures in general
<mazal> Right now , they look very yummy :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe that's just a cape town thing, we don't tend to do that
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos thinks ptown has a poer station as well, but been mothballed or stripped down for about 40 years
<Kilos> s/poer/power
<mazal> gtg look for the technitian
<mazal> l8tr
<Kilos> ok
<MaNI> even if you got it working its probably only like 80Mw or something :p
<Kilos> yeah but thats enough to keep me online
<MaNI> heh
<Cryterion> http://rt.com/news/272857-greece-tsakalotos-signature-phallus/ Greece does it again :)
<Kilos> haha
<andrewlsd> Hi all :-)
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  howsit man?
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos, good tx. 
<andrewlsd> ... busy deploying openstack
<andrewlsd> ... just playing with it at the moment. Using Maas & Juju. good fun
<Kilos> hehe
<TinuvaMac> http://rt.com/news/272857-greece-tsakalotos-signature-phallus/
<TinuvaMac> that was epic
<TinuvaMac> thx Cryterion
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> he must be ragged a lot
<andrewlsd> lol
<magespawn> good afternoon
<inetpro> hello oom magespawn
<inetpro> 07/10 11:46:04 -*- Kilos thinks ptown has a poer station as well, but been mothballed or stripped down for about 40 years
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> hi my magespawn  
<inetpro> Kilos: you talking about the Rooiwal Coal Power Station?
<inetpro> as far as I'm aware it is running
<Kilos> there was one in mitchel street too methinks
<Kilos> in pta west
 * Kilos wonders how we can join the BIC bank thing and finance that when the country says there s no money for everything else
<Cryterion> Kilo's you mean Brics bank?
<Kilos> more levies to be added
<Kilos> ya that thing
<Cryterion> Brazil Russia India China SouthAfrica (BRICS) 
<Kilos> ya them
<Cryterion> We are part of it
<Kilos> yes but why
<Kilos> we not near any of them places
<Cryterion> They wanted Africa involved, and to not steer away from the acronym BRICs at the time, added us and made it BRICS
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hey inetpro  we get biscuits with coffee too now
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> maaz biscuits please
<Maaz> Kilos check in the cupboard, or we will have to rev the baker for slacking
<Kilos> baker do you supply rusks as well
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> Maaz  rusks pleas
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  and rusks
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz  with rusks
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's in the cupboard Kilos help yourself
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
 * Kilos doop n ouma, doop n ouma
<inetpro> Kilos: why do you put two spaces after Maaz?
<Kilos> because i can
<Kilos> i dunno man
<Kilos> Maaz  hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
 * Kilos feels a strydom day coming up
<Kilos> carefull guys, goosie strydom is on the prowl
<ThatGraemeGuy> do  extraneous spaces     bother  you       inetpro?
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> inetpro  try not reading the spaces or read around them
<Kilos> same as reading between the lines
 * Kilos hides
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: nee man, those spaces hurt my eyes
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> do like me , change the background colour to i light kinda pink
<Kilos> a
<inetpro> Kilos: everyone else use "UserNick(COLON)(SPACE)message" and you use "UserNick(SPACE)(SPACE)message"
<Kilos> i am sorry sir, dunno how that came about
<Kilos> maybe scared the tab complete hasnt done its job properly
<Kilos> or
<Kilos> maybe
<inetpro> Kilos: Settings | Configure Konversation | General | Suffix at start of line
<Kilos> when i set up that thing in konversation i didnt see the first space so added one for luck
<inetpro> make it ": "
<inetpro> without the "
<Kilos> ok lemme try
<Kilos> hi smile: 
<Kilos> inetpro: ya i added 2 spaces there by accident
<Kilos> is this now to your approval?
<mazal> Shees what a blue Monday
<mazal> I hate it when that happens
<Kilos> love and hate are two emotions very close to each other so can change easily to either one
<mazal> Fridays thats mondays , ai
<Kilos> reprogram yourself
<mazal> Happens a lot around here
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Everyone sleep and snip poep the whole week en then suddenly on Friday realize they might need to start working
<mazal> snif*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> teach them to keep a todo list
<mazal> I can answer that , but not going to
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> nuff said
<mazal> At least it's almost home time
<mazal> If another fire doesn't break out
<mazal> Bye for now guys
<smile> Kilos: hi ;)
<Squirm> 'lo 'lo
<ThatGraemeGuy> inetpro: don't you know  you should never reveal anything that you have an  odd obsession with?
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man he had to google to find that excuse
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: I ask one question and you be so nice to me, why?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> i said it wasnt an obsession
<Kilos> he was just helping me look more professional ThatGraemeGuy: 
<Kilos> inetpro: right or wrong?
<ThatGraemeGuy>  ok cool
<Kilos> he gets a bit sensitive at times
<Private_User> afternoon #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> my pidgin just crashed
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Coming together is a beginning, keeping together is progress, working together is success.
<Kilos> we must be successful i think
<Private_User> I am liking that
<Private_User> its Friday ZA peeps get chatty
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> when you got nothing to do get and read the art of community edition 2
<Private_User> ok cool I will do where can I download the ebook from?
<Kilos> ill get the link
<Private_User> thanks
<Kilos> http://www.artofcommunityonline.org/2012/01/25/the-art-of-community-2nd-edition-update/
<Kilos> jono uses stories and sayings from other successful people that are relevant
<Kilos> it opens here in okular, dunno what win will use
<Private_User> hmm... I guess the ZA peeps are busy starting their braais or at pubs/taverns/shebeens downing some cold ones or hot ones...
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> or maybe even braaiing and downing
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they travelling home atm i think
<Private_User> yeah probably dealing with traffic, I feel their pain
<Private_User> but no worries, the cold ones are waiting for you at home in the fridge
<Private_User> chilling and waiting
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> unless you had a hectic week then I guess your friends jim, jack, johnny and maybe even the captain is waiting for your company at home
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> if not dude botte stores should still be open if you hurry
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> ah some encouragements for the ZA peeps to hang in there with traffic and not get into any road rage incidents
<Private_User> but above all remember, you ubuntu machine is at home as well and it will never let you down
<Private_User> :D
<Kilos> lol how many downers ahve you had?
<Kilos> have
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> I wish I had
<Private_User> but nope I am as sober as a ...
<Kilos> i donk drink so its no prob
<Private_User> hmm...
<Private_User> that makes me wonder what is that saying again
<Private_User> as sober as a?
<Kilos> judge
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> if you watched our news that probably does not apply to SA
<Private_User> hahaha
<Kilos> not anymore no
<Private_User> I am bored well not really my internet keeps messing around every time I try to do anything so I am just chilling but makes me wish I did have something to drink
<Kilos> get coffee man
<Private_User> good idea
<Kilos> alcohol kills brain cells
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Private_User> yeah but thats if you abuse it
<Kilos> nope
<Private_User> anything that is abused will kill you eventually
<Kilos> every drink kills a few
<Private_User> but there has been some evidence that a little alcohol does some good
<Kilos> haha i tried abusing a windmill with my head
<Kilos> gues who won
<Private_User> eish
<Private_User> that was not a good story when I heard it
<Private_User> sad actually
<Private_User> but at least you lived to tell the tale
<Kilos> there are speculations that some wines are healthy if you have a glass a day
<Kilos> yeah man im happy
<Private_User> yeah I also read that even whiskey does alot of good
<Kilos> if it never happened i wouldnt be here
<Kilos> yeah
<Private_User> but like maybe a tot a day no more
<Kilos> i cant even take the smell of whisky
<Private_User> why I actually like it if I drink that is my drink of choice
<Kilos> did you enjoy the first taste you had
<Kilos> be honest
<Private_User> yep
<Kilos> then you are sick
<Kilos> most peeps say its an aquired taste
<Private_User> actually people could not believe that I preferred to drink it neat or on the rocks
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Private_User!
<Kilos> then my answer is , so are dog droppings
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> HAHAHAHA
<Private_User> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> Private_User: Sure
<Private_User> I say to people why waste the drink and mix with cool drinks
<Private_User> soda water maybe at times or bottle water
<Kilos> ai! i think you dont have taste buds that work
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> I was actually wondering if they have such a drink as a non-alcoholic whiskey
<Kilos> eeek
<Private_User> hmm... let me google
<Private_User> when I saked people they are like then whats the point of drinking
<Private_User> *asked
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> thats the thing peps drink to get drunk
<Kilos> i believe you must enjoy what you drink
<Kilos> being drunk is stupid
<Private_User> yep I would normally drink just to relax forget about important stuff and socialize
<Private_User> but to get drunk I rhink that is what students do
<Private_User> *think
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> did you get that book?
<Private_User> I got a sample copy
<Kilos> whats that
<Private_User> is the full book available for free or do I have to pay?
<Kilos> free man this isnt windows
<Kilos> ai1 looks like 8pm loadshedding  tonight
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> yeah the sample copy has only chapter 1 in it
<Private_User> eishkom
<Kilos> its 20 megs
<Private_User> I did not see any load shedding scheduled for my area
<Kilos> eskom has just moved to stage 2
<Private_User> ah sorry I click the wrong link, I am now downloading the pdf version of the book
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ai! now polsmoor prison wants peeps to like their facebook page
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> watching the news is painful at times with all the like our facebook page
<Kilos> w0000t https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa/+members
<Private_User> wow can anybody guess what the price of this bottle of whisky is?
<Private_User> BALVENIE 50 YO Speyside Single Malt Whisky
<Kilos> nope that Symmetria: game
<Private_User> some of people may have to mortgage their houses to buy the above
<Private_User> on Makros site I found that it costs...
<Private_User> can anybody guess?
<Private_User> ...R539 999.00
<Private_User> but if you willing to sacrifice 10 years and buy the 40 year old one then all you need to do is just sell that expensive car of yours
<Private_User> R84 999.00
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> that is so stupid
<Private_User> if anybody here has tried the above please tell me whats the difference between that and maybe a R100 bottle
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> ok maybe not a R100 bottle but at least another good reasonably priced whisky
<Private_User> I really like to knpow
<Private_User> damn my sister bough her flat for the same price as that 50 year old bottle
<Kilos> ask Symmetria: he once explained the diffs to me
<Private_User> probably was cheaper than that bottle
<Kilos> a flat you can live in, thats stuff you urinate out
<Kilos> what a waste of money
<Kilos> hi spinza: 
<Private_User> spinza: you should move to higher ground
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> oh my telegram is down
<Kilos> hmm...
<Squirm> Beer time
 * Squirm vanishes
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> i go eat
<Private_User> same here, I also go eat
<rusbus> o/
<Kilos> hi rusbus: 
<rusbus> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ill be going off in about 25 minutes because we are loadshedding around 8 pm
<Kilos> inetpro: you still cross with me?
<mazal> Evening
<Kilos> hi mazal: 
<Kilos> i gotta go guys. shedding in ten
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<mazal> Night oom
 * Cryterion tries to fix a win7 machine, and is reminded why he changed to linux
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> Maazping
<magespawn> Maaz ping
<Maaz> magespawn: pong
<magespawn> Maaz ping
<Maaz> magespawn: pong
<magespawn> thats better
<magespawn> Maaz ping
<Maaz> magespawn: pong
<Cryterion> .- -. -.--   .----    .... . .-. .
<superfly> Maaz: morse .- -. -.--   .----    .... . .-. .
<Maaz> superfly: Decodes as ANY  1   HERE
<Cryterion> lol
<Cryterion> hey superfly
<Cryterion> maaz: is it bed time?
<Maaz> Cryterion: *blink*
<Cryterion> maaz: beer
<Maaz> Cryterion look in the fridge my friend
<Cryterion> maaz: go fetch the beer
<Maaz> Cryterion: Sorry...
<Cryterion> grrrr
<superfly> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for superfly!
<Cryterion> Maaz: make some toast
<Maaz> Cryterion: Huh?
<Cryterion> maaz: toast
<Maaz> Oh well, there will be the same on bread for you toothless wonders
<Cryterion> Maaz: Tea brewing
<Maaz> Cryterion: What?
<Cryterion> Maaz: tea on
<Maaz> I only make tea when there is already a kettle on for coffee Cryterion
<Cryterion> maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Cryterion> maaz: tea on
<Maaz> I only make tea when there is already a kettle on for coffee Cryterion
<Cryterion> maaz: you have the kettle on for coffee btw
<Maaz> Cryterion: I already know stuff about you
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Cryterion!
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-11
<squish102> my company got bought and the new company is MUCH more open to running open source software
<squish102> hope some exciting times ahead
<squish102> my company that I used to work for, not my company i owned
<Kilos> yay no events scheduled
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Cryterion: you early
<Kilos> hi theblazehen: you well?
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro: 
<Kilos> yhou got it right
<Kilos> w000t
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm good hey? :-)
<Kilos> yes very good, im proud of you
<Kilos> even a smiley for you :D
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy: MaNI: 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn: 
<magespawn> how you doing Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty and you magespawn: 
<magespawn> pretty good thanks
<magespawn> have just found https://hack.chat
<Kilos> you need more chat places?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> have you got telegram yet
<magespawn> this one the room disappears when everyone leaves and there is no chat history stored on a server
<Kilos> lol i always use hostories to see what i forgot
<Kilos> only pigin otr doesnt keep them
<Kilos> s/hostories/histories
<magespawn> oh and this is straight from the browser no downloads os installs, bit like our ubuntu-za site
<Kilos> yeah i see it
<magespawn> i am in https://hack.chat/?programming
<Kilos> whew so many there
<Kilos> haha as biltong?
<Kilos> hi baker
<Cryterion> Hi
<Kilos> so many peeps view my blogs but no one comments
<Kilos> how you supposed to know how peeps feel
<Kilos> or tell you you doing stupid things
<Cryterion> hmm, I'll read and comment on one later of for you, laptop gonna die in a moment
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> no magespawn Kilos 
<Kilos> i went off there
<Kilos> the biltong guy must be from za
<Kilos> otherwise he would be jerky
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> pretty nice idea though
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hi georgelappies: 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos , how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Kilos waves to fly
<georgelappies> good thanks Kilos
<mazal> Afternoon all
<Kilos> hi mazal: 
 * mazal at the office as home haven't had power since last night :(
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Ek sal dit nou nie so lig stel nie
<magespawn> later all home time
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Kilos wonders about tonights loadshedding
<Kilos> ha inetpro: woke up
 * inetpro did?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> telegram broke pidgin
<Kilos> i purged it and deleted telegram-purple
<Kilos> then installed again . now its running but doesnt show anywhere in pidgin, what have i missed doing?
 * Kilos waits for ai!
<Kilos> was from one of them sending me some thingie that was supposed to add emoticons
<Kilos> and the last 5 countries wont accept mails till i have joined them and thats all pending approval
<Kilos> so im tired now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<stickyboy> Raise your hand if you've been to Istanbul.
 * Cryterion_ keeps his hands down
<Cryterion_> maaz whiskey
<Maaz> Cryterion_: What?
<Cryterion_> maaz talk ask maaz
<Maaz> Cryterion_: Excuse me?
<Cryterion_> maaz nvm
<Maaz> Cryterion_: *blink*
<stickyboy> https://alaninkenya.org/2015/07/11/you-need-to-go-to-istanbul
<stickyboy> :D
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-12
<Kilos> morning magespawn: MaNI: fly and others
<MaNI> morning
<Kilos> hi Cryterion_: 
<georgelappies> morning Kilos
<georgelappies> morning all
<Kilos> hi georgelappies: 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn: 
<Kilos> what a schlep
 * Kilos hates delivery staus failed messages
<Kilos> status
 * Kilos- waits for ai!
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos-> hmm...
<stickyboy> Kilos-: Did you see my blog post about Istanbul?
<stickyboy> https://alaninkenya.org/2015/07/11/you-need-to-go-to-istanbul
<stickyboy> \o/
<Kilos-> i go see
<Kilos-> whew massive blog hey
<Kilos-> looks like you enjoyed yourself stickyboy: 
<Kilos-> wb magespawn: 
<magespawn> ty Kilos- 
<magespawn> like the tail
<Kilos-> oh my
<Kilos-> i moved modem and forgot
<Kilos-> ty
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yeah, I really enjoyed Istanbul :)
<stickyboy> Such a nice city... with such nice feta.
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> what doing inetpro: ?
<stickyboy> Fonts are so slick in Safari on Mac OS X.
<stickyboy> Steve Jobs was a genius.
<Kilos> stickyboy: have you seen ubuntu-africas growth?
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> must be another feta lover in that lot
 * inetpro wbbl
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ty
<stickyboy> Kilos: 60 members?
<stickyboy> Not bad.
<Kilos> yeah growing
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: what's up doc?
<inetpro> so quiet here today
<Kilos> hi inetpro: 
<Kilos> got an idea from reading the art thing
<Kilos> but dunno whats the best route
<inetpro> eish... I have not had chance to continue reading
<Kilos> he talks about sharing an ideas page everyone has access to
<Kilos> i havent got far
<inetpro> Kilos: put it on trello
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> i want feedback first
<Kilos> is it only wiki pages that give that kind of access
<inetpro> what kind of access?
<Kilos> that everyone can go add ideas
<Kilos> not trello
<Kilos> for the africa project
<Kilos> oh 
<inetpro> what's wrong with Trello?
<Kilos> you didnt ai! me
<Kilos> havent you received messages ive been changing stuff
<inetpro> messages?
<Kilos> like your warnings when ive changd things
<Kilos> lol doesnt lp give you that option?
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<inetpro> hmm... what did you change?
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> only added language
<Kilos> and something else i forget now
<Kilos> oh and added the website addy in as well
<mazal> Evening
<Kilos> hi mazal: 
<Kilos> i gotta eat
<inetpro> Kilos: it's all yours to change as you see fit
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> first time i see you can change stuff there
<Kilos> normal peeps i mean
<Kilos> oh i also made the email addy visible
<Kilos> oh inetpro: and
<Kilos> i managed to join the zim loco and their ml so i could mail them
<Kilos> someone approved
<Kilos> the last 4 im waiting to be approved
<inetpro> mooi
<Kilos> hi Cryterion: whats news
<Kilos> oh inetpro: why must i have the colon thing and you havent
<Cryterion> not much, been a busy weekend and you
<Kilos> yeah busy here too
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> yay i got one ai!
<Kilos> thought i was losing my touch
<Cryterion> Kilos http://rt.com/business/273223-russia-greece-energy-supplies/ looks interesting
<Cryterion> hi inetpro
<inetpro> hi Cryterion
<Kilos> wow Cryterion why dont they do it for us
<Kilos> too far i know and they can still make money from us
<captine> evening all...long time :)
<Cryterion> The talks have already happened, remember that nuclear deal discussed a little while ago
<Kilos> hi captine you alive still?
<Cryterion> but greedy people are holding it back
<captine> barely Kilos ... sick kids and crazy work
<Cryterion> hi capine
<Kilos> aw sorry man
<captine> hi Cryterion.  Don't believe we have met before 
<Cryterion> hi captine*
<Cryterion> we haven't
<Cryterion> you been here long?
<captine> not really.  been away for a long time
<captine> about first time in a month I am online
<Kilos> captine  Cryterion is helping me with the africa social media stuffs
<captine> cool
<Kilos> even got fb for them now
<Cryterion> kwl, fairly new myself, but gotten to know a good few people here over the last few months
<captine> cool
<Kilos> oh and when you have coffee from maaz Cryterion supplies the biscuits
<Cryterion> reminds me to edit all the text stuff there
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz  biscuits please
<Maaz> Kilos check in the cupboard, or we will have to rev the baker for slacking
<Kilos> captine  how the kids now
 * Cryterion sends over biscuits
<Kilos> hehe
<captine> Kilos, my son is still not better.  
 * Cryterion needs to write a script for that
<Kilos> flu captine ?
<captine> my daughter has been great.  my little guy keeps getting tonsilities.. now he has a red through and ear infection...
<captine> so he is in isolation from other kids for 2 weeks\
<Kilos> ouch
 * Cryterion and still needs to teach Maaz how to get beer out the fridge
<Cryterion> Maaz: beer
<Maaz> Cryterion look in the fridge my friend
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> captine  peeps laugh at me but try this with the laddy
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> take thin slices onion and sprinkle sugar on them and it makes a juice thats a great cough mixture
<Kilos> and onion should help him not get tonsilitus so often
<captine> Kilos, interesting. our challenge is he isnt wanting to eat anything.  onion really help with tonsilitus?
<Kilos> onion really helps peeps not get flu and other bugs
<Kilos> let him start with the juice till he gets used to it then tell him he can even eat those pices of onion afterwards
<Kilos> peeps that eat lots of raw onions very seldom get colds and flu
<Kilos> and the sugar juice is lekker
<captine> thnx
<Kilos> hope he enjoys and gets used to eating onions
<captine> so.  on another note.  went back to 14.04 from 15.10 Gnome edition.  must admit, i am missing gnome.. using unity again... might try replace it.
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> wassup ThatGraemeGuy minetest or updates?
<ThatGraemeGuy> updates? o_O
<captine> anyone in jhb going to software freedom day?
<captine> night all
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> started watching the expendables and forgot here
<Kilos> ai! watching tv kills the head
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<gremble> o/
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-11
<Kilos> sjoe , so vroeg Langjan iets moes gebreek het
<Kilos> morning everyone
<superfly> Morning Kilos 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
 * superfly maak krummelpap
<Kilos> lekker
<chesedo> morning superfly Kilos and others
<chesedo> superfly: kan ek jou my pos adress gee vir 'n krummel daarvan :P
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> hoe gaan dit oom Kilos?
<Kilos> ok dankie chesedo en jy
<Kilos> hi kmf 
<chesedo> goed goed dankie
<chesedo> morning lmf
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> *kmf
<kmf> hello chesedo 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos hoe gaan dit? Het gewonder of jy al nuus het van Debs
<Kilos> results on friday only
<Kilos> but she is ok so far ty
<Kilos> im sure if it was cancer they would have called not wait for her to make an appointment
<Langjan> Good, best wishes to her and Tara. I lost track of which Friday. Lekker dag vir jou boet. 
<Kilos> dankie , selle daar
<Kilos> koud hier
<Langjan> Dankie. Hier nog so 9° oggende, lekker dae - sonnig. 
<Kilos> ai! nee ys hier in die oggend
<Langjan> Ons verwag vrinne wat uit die jagveld oppad terug is George-toe, bring 'n bietjie wildswors
<Langjan> Eish! Met ys...
<Kilos> lol ja
<Langjan> Ok ons gesels weer as iets breek, maar dalk nie gou nie - gebruik nie kde nie 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ek is altyd hier
<Langjan> lmga, mooi loop my vriend
<Langjan> dankie ek weet
<Kilos> jy ook dankie my oom
<Langjan> Dankie!
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<Kilos> sheep time wbb
<superfly> Time to get shoes on and visit the vehicle licensing department. 
<Kilos> sjoe
<pavlushka> Good Morning ZA!
<thatgraemeguy> bought a car superfly ?
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: nope, just getting the existing one sorted out 
 * thatgraemeguy nods
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> skape toe
<Kilos> hi Rynomster long time you have been mute
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> howzit oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ok ty lad and you?
<kulelu88> goed 
<Kilos> paddatrapper why so quiet?
<Kilos> seems like debconf wore them out
<Rynomster> key kilos :)
<Kilos> hehe
<kulelu88> Rynomster looks new here
<kulelu88> welkom oom/lad
<Rynomster> thx :) was here long time ago :O but I havent been on in long
<Kilos> haha he has been here a long time but a major lurker
<kulelu88> oh he just peeps in to spy on us for the government
<kulelu88> or microsoft
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no iirc he is a good guy
<Rynomster> :P
<kulelu88> you never know... We should test him. How do you bork a linux install with 1 command? Rynomster 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Rynomster> sudo rm -rf /
<kulelu88> if you are not using apt-get, what else can you use for linux? 
<Rynomster> dpgk ?
<kulelu88> what if you are using CentOS?
<Rynomster> yum
<Kilos> see kulelu88 he is one of us
<Rynomster> windows update*
<Rynomster> hehe
<Kilos> we chatted lots before i got busy
<kulelu88> okay now we need Rynomster to sign a text file with his PGP key and confirm that he is Rynomster 
<Rynomster> lol :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<kulelu88> Rynomster: you based in Sleepytoria or cold capetown?
<Kilos> coast i think
<Rynomster> https://www.zerobin.net/?76c263865c38192a#/et8dq35mUyPtMm2yya2DKQU5hgA2MbdePr12ne8d/w=
<Kilos> someone is at jbay
<Rynomster> yeah thats me :)
<Rynomster> my key is on github :P I haven't uploaded it to any key servers
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i dont even know if i have one
<kulelu88> oh am gee, another zero-knowledge paste tool! nice 1 Rynomster 
<Rynomster> yeah there are some nice ones.. but I like that one :) I used to have it setup on one of my servers, but then migrated and never put it up again
<Kilos> hi theblazehen you seem to be getting old fast
<Kilos> not so noisy anymore
<kulelu88> ooh running servers also. alright, I think Rynomster is definitely a linux user, or a really good spy
<Kilos> oh tumbleweed have you left yet?
<Kilos> haha kulelu88 
<Rynomster> lol kulelu88 :D
<Rynomster> I'm actually using azure :O mostly because I got 3 years free credit with bizspark
<kulelu88> aah sies. go from here, fast
<kulelu88> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go eat
<Rynomster> lol :)
<Rynomster> I'm running ubuntu on all my azure VMs :P
<kulelu88> you a tech startup? 
<Rynomster> mmmm well more of a 1 man dev house :P
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I leave on Saturday
<Rynomster> I've had employees in the past, went under though then had to get a job for a few months, but now I got a contract again through my company again :) another 8 months or so to go
<Rynomster> http://www.evetech.co.za/PC-Hardware/sandisk-ultra-ii-480gb-ssd-1936.aspx
<Rynomster> such a nice price... but I have 2 ssds in my pc and 1 in my mbp :/ can't go wasting on that :(
<kulelu88> Rynomster: what's your tech stack? 
<Rynomster> mmmm different for everything :P I like using python/django/nginx/postgresql to write Restful services :) and using react native at the moment for a mobile app....
<Rynomster> also dabbling a bit with ethereum, writing some dapps
<kulelu88> aah okay so you're definitely in the thick of things. no C# or Java to be seen and Ubuntu servers.
<Rynomster> I'm a dev for an open source project called Shadowcash
<Rynomster> no C# or java :P
<Rynomster> lol
<Rynomster> I use c++
<Rynomster> and C
<kulelu88> I wanted to build an ethereum app for a simple idea I had but when I visited the Slack channel they were trolling each other about how ethereum is broken beyond repair
<kulelu88> *IRC not Slack
<kulelu88> fekk, too much Slack in my life
<Rynomster> haha :)
<kulelu88> interesting project
<kulelu88> "I work with a project called Shadowcash" aka you are the lead developer :O
<paddatrapper> Kilos: busy fixing the wiring of the network at home 
<Kilos> careful paddatrapper that stuff bites
<Kilos> oh the network
<paddatrapper> Yeah. No power involved :) 
<kulelu88> where can I learn more about Shadowcash? Rynomster 
<kulelu88> Can I build a decentralized non-bitcoinlike app on it?
<Rynomster> we have a slack :P hehe, I guess you could use the messaging, but its not really immutable :P it only retains messages for 2 days
<Rynomster> and small size limits
<Rynomster> using OP_RETURN, you could actually store quite a bit of stuff on the blockchain
<Kilos> guys we had someone here that had something installed that caused freenode to bump him for flooding when he tried to logon
<Kilos> can anyone remember what it was please
<theblazehen> Kilos: Haha. Yeah.. 
<nsnzero> good evening all
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos , how you doing ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<nsnzero> alright i guess
<Kilos> why you guess?
<Kilos> whats wrong nsnzero 
<nsnzero> i am so tired - didnt get to sleep well last night - baby was troubling 
<kulelu88> Rynomster: I want to store a small string of text of about 2/3 strings of text per user
<Kilos> im only ok because i still have flu
<Kilos> then sleep early nsnzero 
<nsnzero> lol , i wish i could - the mrs is trying to make him sleep now - but i think (from the noise) she is failing 
<Kilos> shame man
<Kilos> i had that trip um
<Kilos> 40 years ago i think
<nsnzero> its a  learning phase - but without the instruction manual 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: how many months now?
<nsnzero> he is 5 and a half 
<Kilos> months?
<Kilos> we used to take turns, one sleeps and one looks after baby
<nsnzero> sorry , yes months 
<nsnzero> i do the the first shift - till 12 - but yesterday he troubled till 3am
<kulelu88> eish, raising a baby 
<nsnzero> its a challenge - wife wanted 5 kids - now i think 1 is enough 
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> how old are you? nsnzero 
<nsnzero> i was supposed to do some programming research today but ending up sleeping till 1pm 
<Kilos> whew
<nsnzero> hi kulelu88 - i am 38
<kulelu88> and you still want 4 more kids? yoooooh
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> I wonder how some people raise kids when both husband and wife work, must be tough
<nsnzero> not me - i have a much younger wife - she wants (wanted?) more 
<nsnzero> kulelu88: its tough , my wife and i both work 
<kulelu88> ooh, you must be a larnie to find a young vrou :'D
<kulelu88> or a charming fellow like oom Kilos who only dates 30-somethings :P
<Kilos> lol
<nsnzero> lol - not larni enough - must be my charming ways 
<nsnzero> Kilos: -> Local  Hugh Hefner ?
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> kulelu88 has it all wrong
<Kilos> im just friendly with everyone
<nsnzero> lol
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<nsnzero> has anyone done work with AVR Atmega Micro controllers  
<Kilos> again
<nsnzero> Kilos: me ?
<Kilos> nsnzero me what?
<Kilos> im lost now
<nsnzero> Kilos: you said again - asked if that was directed at me  
<Kilos> oh no sorry, that was my second inetpro ping
<Kilos> if i dont nag he doesnt wake up
<nsnzero> Kilos: no worries (you can use "/PING user") without the quotes 
<Kilos> is that ctcp ping
<Kilos> he has those disabled
<Kilos> captine all good there?
<nsnzero> Sends a PING request to a user. Used for checking connection and lag. Servers issue pings on a timed basis to determine if users are still connected.
<nsnzero> Kilos: thats from the wiki on irc commands 
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> he will answer when he gets here
<Kilos> i just like nagging him
<nsnzero> ok 
<Kilos> chesedo have you got the link for me please that shows all the locos and which are verified
<Kilos> i can find it
<chesedo> hmm, Kilos i'll have to look for it
<Kilos> ty i have hunted and find the link to show the teams but not the one that shows verified or not
<chesedo> Kilos: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<chesedo> or http://loco.ubuntu.com/loco-council/verified/
<Kilos> ty chesedo 
<chesedo> that first one uses a legend (see top of page)
<Kilos> whats a legend
<Kilos> ive been to that link a few times
<Kilos> maybe i must login to be able to see the verified info
<nsnzero> Kilos: whats the teams for ?
<Kilos> for ubuntu users in each country
<Kilos> like we are the za loco
<nsnzero> i see - like local support or feedback to Canonical ?
<Kilos> each country forms a loco
<Kilos> local community
<Kilos> the leader of each one feeds back news etc to ubuntu
<Kilos> im struggling to explain things tonight
 * nlsthzn eats some popcorn
<Kilos> haha
<nsnzero> ok i get it - no worries 
<Kilos> i was just going to ping you nlsthzn 
<Kilos> explain for me please
<Kilos> nlsthzn is an old ubuntu user
 * nlsthzn only exists to ensure ubuntu-za stays accredited by making it sound like a good idea and then leaving when work needs doing :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> explain to nsnzero about locos please nlsthzn 
<Kilos> before you run to bed
<kulelu88> who is chilling in the freenode channel? 
<nlsthzn> doesn't the wiki link explain it pretty well?
<nlsthzn> or am I just more lazy than normal :D
<Kilos> kulelu88 you waiting to be given voice
<Kilos> lazy nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> *sigh*
<Kilos> im struggling to even find links tonight
<kulelu88> chesedo: how was your exams mate?
<nlsthzn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<nlsthzn> there is always a wiki :p
<nsnzero> h nlsthzn - i reading it now
<chesedo> kulelu88: great thanks
<nlsthzn> hope it explains a bit more nsnzero... but if you have questions feel free to ask............................... uncle Kilos :P
 * chesedo officially passed semester 1
<kulelu88> okay wait, I'm almost confused now. nlsthzn you stay in UAE right?
<nlsthzn> kulelu88: yup
<Kilos> hahaha
<kulelu88> and nsnzero stays at the coast, okay noted
<Kilos> well done chesedo 
<nsnzero> kulelu88: yip 
<nlsthzn> gratz chesedo
<kulelu88> I need to bother Rynomster . I want to learn more about shadowcash :D
<chesedo> Kilos: as oom na n (pad) kaart kyk, wat noem n mens daai deel wat wys wat die simbole beteken?
<Kilos> all cash is in the shadows and i can only see stuff in the light
<chesedo> ty nlsthzn Kilos
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> the 
<nlsthzn> legend
<Kilos> um 
<Kilos> info section
<Kilos> hehe
<chesedo> nlsthzn: Horray, you won..... something
<chesedo> :P
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> when you have charm like yours oom Kilos . you don't need money ;)
<nlsthzn> :p
<chesedo> Kilos: you found the legend now?
<chesedo> moet ek vir oom n screenshot kry?
<chesedo> s/screenshot/skerm foto/
<Kilos> no i tried to login and it said im already using my account somewhere else so i got frustrated and closed it
<nlsthzn> better make youtube tutorial... the only way people learn today :p
<Kilos> i dont do youtube man nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> better than way, since I started that is all I do
<nlsthzn> :'(
<Kilos> OpenID authentication failed: Nonce already used or out of range
<Kilos> If you continue to experience problems with LoCo Team Portal, please report it!
<Kilos> now i give up on that for tonight
<nlsthzn> ubuntu sso what a royal balls up >.<
<Kilos> the pro will have the correct link im sure
<nlsthzn> nothing but issues
<Kilos> hope he is ok
<nlsthzn> nsnzero: lol, just saw you in #kubuntu and thought I was seeing double :p
<Kilos> maybe they right nlsthzn i have 2 browser running with maybe 25 to 30 tabs each
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> step one... close all browsers and delete all cache...
<nsnzero> nlsthzn: yes konversation opens that chat room by default 
<nlsthzn> perhaps reboot twive
<nlsthzn> *twice
<nlsthzn> nsnzero: well if you let it :p
<Kilos> nono ill never find those links again
<nlsthzn> bookmarks?!
<chesedo> Kilos: http://pasteboard.co/ahTwEuGdn.png
<Kilos> they are hard work
<nlsthzn> good old txt file 
<chesedo> page: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<Kilos> oh my
<nlsthzn> or if google owns your life like mine it remembers everything for me... what I need always in the top three search results...
<Kilos> i have all images turned off in browser as well so dont see much
<Kilos> but save lots of data
<Kilos> especially on fb
<Kilos> yes chesedo thats the link i wanted
<Kilos> ty ty ty
<chesedo> LOL
<chesedo> it is the first one i gave... rofl
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i used the fox now to see
<Kilos> ive blocked too much in opera
<Kilos> hi jaysen 
<jaysen> Hi Kilos
<kulelu88> you can't want to save data and use facebook at the same time
<chesedo> Oh, yeah forgot... you will need something that can see in the dark to access that... :P
<Kilos> i go fb now and again to see what tara or debs say
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> hey jaysen, welcome to the channel
<jaysen> thanks chesedo
<Kilos> jaysen you been here before hey
<jaysen> yeah I have. but not in a while
<Kilos> welcome back then
<jaysen> thanks again!
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> lol
<nlsthzn> night all
<nsnzero> hi jaysen - i am a part timer here too
<nsnzero> night nlsthzn
<jaysen> good to know nsnzero - shot
<Kilos> nighht nlsthzn 
<Kilos> sleep well lad
<Kilos> and send some heat
<chesedo> Kilos: you got 5mins for some trello cleanup?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> im there, see that is one of the links that stay in browser
<chesedo> great! I see we have 3 Ubuntu membership cards, are all still relevant?
<nsnzero> guys if you get bored - try telehack.com - its old school bbs and a hacking simulation - telenet telehack.com its free too
<nsnzero> try it out 
<Kilos> what do you want to clean chesedo ?
<chesedo> Kilos: [21:11:08] <chesedo> great! I see we have 3 Ubuntu membership cards, are all still relevant?
<kulelu88> bbs? nsnzero 
<jaysen> is there a public trello board for the group?
<Kilos> yes jaysen 
<chesedo> jaysen: yes (a very outdated one) https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Kilos> where do you see that chesedo 
<nsnzero> kulelu88: before the WWW its was BBS - Bulletin Board Services - dialup to an FTP site - real 80's stuff
<Kilos> give me an area to look in
<chesedo> Kilos: oh hmm, 'Info, wishlist or parked ideas'
<chesedo> Kilos: it has inetpr?, magespawn and nuvolar?
<Kilos> oh that can be removed imo
<chesedo> Kilos: all three?
<Kilos> they will do it when they are a bit older
<Kilos> yes nuvo wont ever i think
<chesedo> ok so we should wait a second and ask again kind of thing :P
<Kilos> and pro and mage told me in the last week, they will get to it sometime
<Kilos> nono remove it
<Kilos> ill nag them here anyway
<kulelu88> don't remove stuff without consensus
<chesedo> ok so 'archive' or 'complete remove'
<Kilos> i am the consensus
<Kilos> who put it in there chesedo 
<Kilos> if it was me it was another way of nagging
<chesedo> lol
<chesedo> Kilos: you only did mage's
<chesedo> pro did his own
<Kilos> oh
<chesedo> and a Johan did nuvo's
<Kilos> ok remove mage
<Kilos> nuvo wont do it
<Kilos> he only comes here when i mail/nag him
<chesedo> ok maybe just remove nuvo's and archive the other two?
<Kilos> im sure pro will say remove his too
<Kilos> yes
<chesedo> lol so you nagged nuvo currently seeing that he is here
<Kilos> he has the connection from work as well so never leaves
<Kilos> but never answers either unless mail/nagged
<Kilos> nuvolari_ ping
<chesedo> oh, just a thought... is nuvo the 'Johan Mynhardt' who added his?
<Kilos> he doesnt look at irc i think
<Kilos> yes
<nsnzero> good night guys 
<Kilos> night nsnzero 
<Kilos> sleep well
<Kilos> good luck
<nsnzero> thanks 
<Kilos> jaysen you gonna join our trello
<kulelu88> nuvolari_: ping ping ping
<Kilos> haha
<jaysen> yes. I will. thanks Kilos
<Kilos> he knows as well i have work for him now debconf is over
<Kilos> so will hide even deaper
<Kilos> deeper
<chesedo> oh boy, so he did is own... then maybe we should leave a comment on each card asking each participant for their own wish (to be nice and friendly) and remove after a week if no response?
<chesedo> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> are you trying to make space chesedo 
<chesedo> Kilos: yes, white space
<Kilos> then archive anything not relevant and pro can bring back what he doesnt want archived
 * chesedo thinks it will be easier to focus if only the serious/immediate stuff is there
<Kilos> yes
<chesedo> Kilos: not considerate enough for me, we should not break it for pro to fix
<Kilos> um
 * chesedo will go the comment route for now
<Kilos> just use your discretion and move what you think will never be seen to
<chesedo> maybe pro will add his thoughts later
<Kilos> thats an idea as well
<Kilos> he is so busy lately
 * paddatrapper settles down for the evening
<paddatrapper> Hello everyone
<chesedo> hi paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> Hey chesedo 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<Kilos> tell me did you get the weed to look at you ibid work
<chesedo> Kilos: for those that will want to continue to get there membership, who will be the main ones able to help them?
<Kilos> he leaves saterday then we have timezone probs again
<Kilos> i think me chesedo 
<Kilos> or fly
<paddatrapper> Kilos: He's still tying things up from DebConf
<paddatrapper> But I'll chat to him tomorrow again
<Kilos> ok i just thought it would makes things easier if you two could get together and sync your thinking
<Kilos> you know, not mix apples and pears
<chesedo> Kilos: this seems safe to archive -> https://trello.com/c/sKkQi3Hx/81-building-documentation-with-sphinx
<Kilos> yes
<chesedo> Kilos: great... and done
<chesedo> will see to tackle two or three again tomorrow...
<chesedo> night all
<Kilos> ok chesedo sleep tight lad
<Kilos> ty for your work
<chesedo> np Kilos, and thanks for your input
<Kilos> always here lad
<gremble> Good evening
<kulelu88> welkom gremble 
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos kulelu88 
<inetpro> Kilos: gaan slaap 
<inetpro> oops, good evening 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> yikes, You guys talk to much today
<jaysen> good night all
<Kilos> night jaysen 
<Kilos> yes inetpro some of us work here too
<Kilos> i pinged you twice
<Kilos> now i forgot why
<inetpro> yoh, who's jaysen even? 
<inetpro> think man! 
<Kilos> he was here long ago for a while
<inetpro> reminds me of jays fluid 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> like jaysen's fluid 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> oops
<Kilos> what
<inetpro> how do I erase that? 
<Kilos> what
<inetpro> not good to make fun of people's names 
<Kilos> he will laugh at the commen
<Kilos> t
<inetpro> so, you pinged me? 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> a ping is supposed to attract attention
<Kilos> before the reason is forgotten
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> ill remeber and write it down
<inetpro> in that case, can I go sleep now? 
<Kilos> yessir sorry for keeping you up
<Kilos> sleep well my friend
<inetpro> thanks you kindly 
<inetpro> good night! 
<Kilos> night inetpro 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: https://err.no/pictures/annex/2016-07-09-Debconf-Orga-Swag\
<paddatrapper> https://err.no/pictures/annex/2016-07-09-Debconf-Orga-Swag *
<Kilos> oh cool ty paddatrapper now i gotta work out how to save them
<Kilos> haha i see blue hair
<kulelu88> debconf swag bad <3 i need to own 1
<Kilos> aw i would like one too
<kulelu88> en daai tshirt ook
<Kilos> ai! i remebered why i pinged pro
<Kilos> its about my visa
<Kilos> ill try member tomorrow
<Kilos> bed time for ballies
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-12
<andrewlsd> Mornings all. 
 * andrewlsd goes back to lurking
 * andrewlsd will be at Amazon AWS day in C.T. today, in case anyone else will be there too
<thatgraemeguy> moo
<inetpro> .
<chesedo> morning andrewlsd thatgraemeguy inetpro and others
<inetpro> ohi chesedo
<inetpro> and hi to everyone else also
<inetpro> chesedo: why did you keep oom Kilos up so late last night?
<chesedo> inetpro: idk, thought it would only take 5 mins :D
<Kilos> afternoon everyone, our power just came on
<Kilos> sigh
<thatgraemeguy> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/hardware/171513-samsung-4tb-ssd-launched-with-a-big-price-tag.html :-o
<Kilos> ouch
<chesedo> afternoon Kilos, we were starting to think you needed extra sleep with me keeping you up late
<chesedo> :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> not lekker to wake to no power
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos late support tonight
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> in this cold
<Kilos> hope you have aircons that work for heat as well
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<magespawn> yes we do, office is also fairly warm anyway
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> i usually do not feel the cold too much
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> beenie on and i am good
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Hi guys, hoesit Kilos ?
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<magespawn> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> im waiting for pro to answer a ping then i will notify the rest of them
<Langjan> hi Kilos and magespawn 
<Kilos> he took so long last night i forgot what i wanted to tell him
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nlsthzn> o/
<Langjan> Kilos, we have a talk on alzies here tomorrow- join us
<Kilos> where?
<Langjan> Warmbad
<Kilos> eish
<Langjan> Bela-Bela
<Kilos> ill join if you chat on irc
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> I have an inherited prob
<Kilos> what
<Langjan> pal with Win install, his hard drive has packed up, apparently they told him its glazed, whatever that menas
<Langjan> desktop
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> put itin your desktop and run testdisk
<Kilos> most likely virus killed
<Langjan> ok will do, connect parralel to existing hard drive?
<Kilos> is it ide or sata
<Langjan> let me have a peek
<Kilos> what does it do when you try boot it
<Langjan> I have not tried to boot, he says its dead, have now removed drive, its 80GB how do I tell if its ide or sata?
<Kilos> the size of the connecting cable
<Kilos> ide is the wide ribbon cable
<Langjan> small
<Kilos> then its sata
<Langjan> ok must I connect it parallel to my hd in desktop?
<Langjan> or try to boot it?
<Kilos> there should be seperate sata connectors
<Kilos> try boot it first
<Kilos> if it spins up there is hope
<Langjan> so disconnect my hd and try booting on this one?
<Kilos> you can do that as well
<Langjan> ok and if it spins, what next?
<Kilos> then you will bypass the chance of faulty psu
<Kilos> lol wait
<Kilos> put it in your pc as a second drive
<Kilos> then use yours to analise it
<Kilos> see if bios sees it as well
<Langjan> ok, can I connect while its running or better to shut down?
<Kilos> no shutdown
<Kilos> only usb's you plug in live
<Langjan> ok will get back to you a bit later
<Kilos> good luck
<Langjan> thks
<andrewlsd> Langjan if drive is really "glazed" it is a hardware fault and the drive is likely 
<Kilos> howdoes one tell if a drive is glazed
<andrewlsd> absolutely no idea, other than plug it in and test it. (a live USB may be needed to be able to boot the computer if no spare SATA cables are available)
<Kilos> oh yes i forgot he has an oldish pc
<nsnzero> good evening 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos sorry for delay, had dinner meanwhile
<Kilos> np
<Langjan> Can see the drive and everything on it
<Kilos> ok run sudo update-grub
<Langjan> So perhaps I must backup all the docs and pics first?
<Kilos> have you got place on your ssd?
<Langjan> Yes, or on my external drive?
<Langjan> Plenty place on both
<Kilos> how big is your ssd
<andrewlsd> Langjan: I thought it was a drive from a Windows PC? (In which case, GRUB won't help)
<Langjan> 120 Gb
<Langjan> Correct andrewlsd 
<magespawn> chat later home time
<Kilos> update-grub will give you the choice to boot into the win drive
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<andrewlsd> although [sneeky grin] installing Ubuntu onto that drive might not be a bad idea....
<Langjan> Yes but I tried it on him before, he went straight to the comp shop and let them install windoze again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just save documents and settings
<Langjan> ok
<andrewlsd> aah, well, mebbe he should have taken the drive there too, and let them charge him for their time to resolve his issue.
<Kilos> i think that has everything
<Langjan> Its been to them, they told him its US
<andrewlsd> lol
<andrewlsd> they sound US_less
<andrewlsd> (useless)
<andrewlsd> night all, will try to connect in the morning.
<Kilos> night andrewlsd 
<Langjan> night andrewlsd 
<Langjan> slaap lekker
<Langjan> OK Kilos I have done update-grub, now try to boot on win 7?
<Kilos> reboot and chose win at the bottom
<Kilos> in the grub menu
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> Hi Kilos that drive is working, test shows 17 bad sectors and 83% health
<Kilos> you could have trouble booting into win because it is in another pc. but if it gives error report then it will most likely work in its own pc if the psu and ram are ok
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> open my computer
<Langjan> No it booted fine into win 7 
<Kilos> right click on c drive and choose properties
<Kilos> the choose check now
<Kilos> tick the top block and on reboot chkdsk should run a scan disk thing and mark bad errors
<Langjan> You have lost me totally now
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Must I boot on Win 7 again?
<Kilos> boot it in windows
<Kilos> then open my computer
<Kilos> then right click c drive and choose properties
<Kilos> in properties there is an option to check the drive
<Langjan> Well its already checked and the report was 83% healthy with 17 bad sectors
<Kilos> oh it did a self test when booting
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> ok then put it back in his pc
<Langjan> perhaps motherboard prob?
<Kilos> you will see when its there
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> Can I disconnect it while my machine is running?
<Kilos> first time i hear a drive is glazed
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> yes 
<Langjan> I also thought it was quite funny but perhaps something to learn...
<Kilos> when its working tll him to take it back and tell them he just wipred the glazing off
<Langjan> Its booted and everything seems normal 
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> wiped the glazing with fine grit water paper
<Kilos> did they cgarge him to tell him the drive is glazed
<Langjan> They wanted to sell a new machine
<Langjan> yes of course
<Kilos> yes its all about money
<Kilos> tell him you see
<Kilos> learn by your mistakes
<Kilos> and find another pc shop
<Kilos> also tell him to do chkdsk weekly
<Kilos> bad sectors have a habit of becoming more
<Langjan> Unfortunately only one pc shop in bela-bela but I think there is somebody working from home
<Langjan> same shop made Linda buy a new lappie, nothing wring with old one, I scored it in the end and still using it
<Kilos> if you start charging then you will get more business
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> tell the local newspaper what crooks they are
<Langjan> and will worry you more
<Kilos> old saying
<Kilos> a fool and his money are soon parted
<Langjan> prob is over-80's, no fool just technologically retarded
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> you put ubuntu on there
<Kilos> he went back to windows and got icing on his drive to help empty his money pocket
<nsnzero> lol , never too old to learn 
<Langjan> yip agreed
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> you people should sue that shop
<Kilos> evil guys like that need to be chased out of business
<Langjan> They said they will sell the old lappie for her, when we went to collect it 6 months later they had stolen the ram
<Kilos> see
<Kilos> sue them
<Langjan> when she confronted them in my presence, they gave it back
<Kilos> lappy ram is expensive
<Langjan> sweet sue
<Kilos> vn der merwes
<Langjan> I'll do some defrags etc and take it back to Johan
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i will sleep now i think
<Kilos> too cold
<Langjan> Thks for the moral support 
<Kilos> anytime
<Langjan> slaap lekker Kilos 
<Kilos> dankie Langjan jy ook
<Langjan> dankie
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nsnzero> Kilos : night
<pavlushka> night ZA!
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-13
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos you're late! :-P
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> sorry superfly  im here now
<superfly> haha
<superfly> Just teasing
<Kilos> just some news
<Kilos> visa has been approved
<superfly> yay!!
<Kilos> at last
<Kilos> i ping pro to make the announcement when he was online as well but he got slack
<Kilos> most likely thought i had work for him
<Kilos> very cold here, water all iced up
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> all good there superfly ?
<superfly> Ya, just got to work. First day back.
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy paddatrapper inetpro tumbleweed and other lurkers
<Kilos> like theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi to each one of the others
<Kilos> sien jy die nuus inetpro 
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<zipper> #FreeFalklands
<zipper> #FreeIreland
<zipper> #FreePalestine
<superfly> #FreeBeer
<superfly> #FreeSoftware
<superfly> #FreeAllTheThings
<zipper> superfly: LOL
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi zipper 
<zipper> Kilos: Hello
<zipper> Yo! Are you guys translating?
<zipper> I haven't spoken to the lady in a long time
<Kilos> i have no idea zipper been busy here
<zipper> hmmmm everyone seems to be :)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i got sort sheep
<chesedo> morning all
<theblazehen> test
<theblazehen> hmm
<theblazehen> Anyone know how to get in to a host that's having issues with kdbus?
<theblazehen> Irc client is running inside a container inside it
<superfly> theblazehen: and you don't have ssh access?
<theblazehen> Can't ssh, and lxc list doesn't show anything
<superfly> ah
<theblazehen> Had ssh until I ran `systemctl status`
<theblazehen> When I straced virt-manager I got /sys/fs/kdbus/0-system/bus no such file or direcotry
<theblazehen> Or similar
<theblazehen> It does respond to ping
<theblazehen> High latency though
<theblazehen> Nevermind, latency is net connection
<theblazehen> Was trying to get rid of frozen VMs, kill -9'd the qemu processes. Before that virt-manager wouldn't let me in
<theblazehen> Processes in containers work. Huh
<inetpro> Kilos: nuus?
<theblazehen> Old ssh connections also don't work
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<andrewlsd> Mornings
<andrewlsd> hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> Hi andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> `lxc exec container -- /bin/sh`
<andrewlsd> aah, you were using libvirt's interface to lxc
<pavlushka> Ahoy ZA!
<andrewlsd> ahoy pavlushka
<theblazehen> Nope, lxc runs on host
<theblazehen> Could access containers themselves, but nothing on host
<theblazehen> lxd*
<pavlushka> ahoy andrewlsd theblazehen Kilos inetpro chesedo 
<Kilos> hmm...
<andrewlsd> o/
<theblazehen> hi pavlushka
<andrewlsd> The more I use Slack, the more I like Quassel+IRC
<pavlushka> ha ha
<andrewlsd> resource requirements for proper compiled applications seem much lower than a browser (chromium) electron-based web-app wrapper.
<andrewlsd> and with Quassel I can connect via app, web, or (probably) even CLi 
<andrewlsd> and Slack integrations are almost IRC bots.
 * andrewlsd goes back to lurk / work
<Kilos> ai! inetpro keep up man
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn you just made the morning
<chesedo> oh hi pavlushka
<magespawn> that is what life is all about, timing
<inetpro> Kilos: how far back do you want me to read?
<inetpro> I'm old, you guys talk too much
<Kilos> man, visa granted
<inetpro> oh ok, so what now?
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel met my volk
<inetpro> when are you flying?
<inetpro> what are you waiting for?
<inetpro> are you at the airport yet?
<Kilos> lol hopefully 1 sept
<inetpro> ok :-)
<Kilos> i cant go with this flu
<Kilos> also have to have chest xray on the 20th
<inetpro> yikes, but only September? That's a long time to wait
<Kilos> i cant go makes them sick with a 3 month no die flu
<Kilos> and august coldest month there
<inetpro> then again, time flies... at least you now have something to look forward to
<Kilos> dont wanna spend all my time wrapped up in blankets
<inetpro> you'll get better quick, quick as well... now that you have the good news
<Kilos> i hope so
<Kilos> my bags been packet since january hehe
<magespawn> all good things come to those who wait
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Guest5193 why you a guest today jassen
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> w b
<jaysen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> one has to be nice to guests
<Kilos> hows things
<jaysen> (: all good thanks
<Kilos> hi qwebirc72271 
<Kilos> welocome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> welcome as well
<qwebirc72271> hey Kilos, Howzit. Used to be here witha different name but now fogort my logon details to IRC channel
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> irc-chat.freenode.net-#ubuntu-za
<Kilos> if you have forgotten your password the staff at #freenode can send you a mail to reset your password
<qwebirc72271> Thanks, I am going to fix that but got a more pressing matter
<Kilos> np
<qwebirc72271> Can't run Ubuntu on my 32GB drive but it runs well on my 8GB flash, When i boot up from it after install sometimes its very slow to log in or do anything or sometimes I don't get anything at all
<Kilos> do you need help with something?
<qwebirc72271> Can't use the 8Gb anymore because I am running out of space on it for some of the software I use
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> what release did you install to the 32GB
<qwebirc72271> 14.0.4 desktop
<Kilos> what isnt it doing?
<qwebirc72271> after installing, it asks me to reboot then after it reboots I can't access the OS, and when I can access the OS it is veeeeerrrrrryyyyyy slow that i can't actually do anything at all
<Kilos> what did you use to install it with?
<qwebirc72271> made the boot with Rufus
<qwebirc72271> the after went throught the normal install 
<Kilos> i dont know  that
<qwebirc72271> let ubuntu did the partitioning and file systems alterations
<Kilos> i have had installs that are slow but they normally speed up after update/upgrade
<Kilos> you can make an iso of your working 8G system with systemback
<Kilos> where is this 32GB drive
<Kilos> usb?
<qwebirc72271> Yeah SanDisk Blaze Cruzer
<Kilos> not perhaps in a slow usb port?
<Kilos> i know my desktop has slow and faster usb ports
<Kilos> usb 1 and 2 i think
<qwebirc72271> I connect both of them to the same port directly on the motherboard, granted its not USB3.0 but on the 8GB its normal
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> maybe not a good install
<Kilos> clever guys will know more
<qwebirc72271> So now downloading 16.04 to see whats what maybe i messed up the install or the drive is "too'' big 
<Kilos> 32G should be fine
<Kilos> my 16G runs ok
<Kilos> its just another drive, size shouldnt be a factor
<Sicelo> may want to check with iotop/vmstat and similar tools
<qwebirc72271> Hey Sicelo, what do those tools do?
<Sicelo> check the I/O stuff going on .. might help you identify what's slowing things down for you
<Sicelo> anyway, if you're downloading already, maybe that will just work fine by itself. good luck ;)
<qwebirc72271> I can't even log on to the machine, the download just finished an hour later.... Roodepoort is pap
<Sicelo> not even login to console? 0.o
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> maybe bad mbr on the stick
<qwebirc72271> Not even console, can't get an P address
<qwebirc72271> IP
<Kilos> maybe boot from the 8GB and use that to format the 32GB
<Sicelo> you don't need IP for that. i assume you put this USB drive in it, meaning you have physical access :)
<Sicelo> by console i meant: Ctrl+Alt+F1, or even single user mode
<Kilos> if it cant boot then grub hasnt installed properly i would say
<Sicelo> but yes, maybe a reinstall will help you quicker 
<Kilos> qwebirc72271 make sure you format it to mbr
<qwebirc72271> I can sometimes get to the grub and run diagnostics etc and can see the boot process and everything seems fine,I think reinstall is going to be the only way forward but I am going to lose some very important scripts that i have not backed up yet
<Kilos> on the 32G
<Kilos> you been saving on the slow thing
<Kilos> whew
<Sicelo> qwebirc72271: < Kilos> maybe boot from the 8GB and use that to format the 32GB  <=== when you're doing this, you can also copy your scripts :)
<Kilos> ty Sicelo 
<Kilos> yeah save you scripts first then format with mkdosfs -F 32 -I /dev/sdbX or whatever /dev/it is
<Sicelo> i would think it's better to use linux partitions & filesystems .. either way, when reinstalling, this step will be automated
<qwebirc72271> Thanks chaps, I am installing the 14.04 again on the 8Gb. Can't install 16.04 as it needs more space than 8GB
<Sicelo> 0.0
<Kilos> ouch
<Sicelo> didn't you say the 8GB is fine?
<Kilos> Sicelo wont that command get the mbr sorted
<qwebirc72271> Yeah it is but the one I have keeping it safe for now and going to use this other one just to see what I can get from other stick... realised I am getting myself mixed up here so from now on the Working 8GB will be A and the 32 will be B and the new 8 will be C and the one with the scripts will be D
<Kilos> i use disk utility to first format to mbr and then do the install on ext4
<Kilos> lol yeah good idea qwebirc72271 
<Sicelo> lol .. so there aren't two sticks :P
<Kilos> no 3
<Kilos> hehe
<Sicelo> Kilos: i'm no expert either, but when you go ext4 from FAT, the partition tables will be completely rewritten, nuking anything mkdosfs will have done
<qwebirc72271> The thing is I use Ubuntu for alot of data rescure sometimes to remote clients so I end up with lots of these memory sticks lying around that we somtimes ship to clients who are in trouble
<Sicelo> that's my understanding
<Kilos> not the mbr
<Kilos> that just gets grub info added
<Sicelo> okay. i didn't know :)
<Cryterion> Hi everyone
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Here's an interesting read http://deepdot53faojvzi.onion/2015/10/21/the-dark-web-is-on-the-rise-in-south-africa/
<Cryterion> heya Kilos
<Sicelo> hi hi Cryterion 
 * Sicelo looks for his Tor install .. haven't used in a while now
<Cryterion> hi Sicelo, don't believe we've met yet
<Cryterion> mine's bottom right on taskbar
<Kilos> the guys met him at debconf Cryterion 
<Sicelo> i believe so, yes
<Cryterion> Ok, kwl, work got busy, so couldn't make it to capetown myself unfortunately
<Kilos> i  cant open that link
<Sicelo> Kilos: using tor?
<Kilos> i dont even know what tor is
<Kilos> i tried 3 browsers
<Sicelo> it's a tor link 
<Sicelo> *.onion
<Sicelo> use Tor Browser for example
<Cryterion> Kilos, duck it ;)
<Cryterion> maaz: google tor browser
<Maaz> Cryterion: I'm not feeling too well
<Cryterion> huh?
<Kilos> bots cant see google anymore
<Kilos> google changed something
<Cryterion> maaz: search tor browser
<Maaz> Cryterion: I couldn't find anything that matched 'tor browser'
<Kilos> paddatrapper is working on it
<Cryterion> hmmm
<Cryterion> we must switch him to DuckDuckGo then
<Kilos> thats what he is doing
<Cryterion> Kilos https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en
<Kilos> and also sorting the upgrading to python 3 i think
<paddatrapper> Kilos: not really the python 3 upgrade, just allowing it to run on newer distros that 12.04
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> well you are improving it, thats whats important
<Sicelo> paddatrapper: i'm limping as of yesterday :p
<Sicelo> i guess i should blame you, haha
<Kilos> so do you use the tor thing all the time then
<Sicelo> me? no. haven't used it in a loooog time. i use reverse ssh proxy daily though
<Cryterion> No, depends on what I want to do
<Cryterion> only way to access dark web anyway
<Kilos> what is the dark web?
<Cryterion> hidden internet
<Kilos> bad peeps or what
<Kilos> hidden from who?
<Cryterion> anything and everything
<Kilos> oh my
<Cryterion> hidden from everyone, all are anonymous
<Kilos> oh
<Cryterion> even duckduckgo.com has a dark copy of itself
<Kilos> you mean everyone is hidden from everyone
<Sicelo> Tails is actually a Debian-derived OS which routes every single packet via Tor by default :)
<Cryterion> yes, no ip info etc, client and server do not know who each other are
<Cryterion> Nice 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> that can upset facebook and google a bit
<Sicelo> they embraced it .. it's bigger than they are ;)
<Sicelo> if you can't beat them, join them :p
<Kilos> wont the bouncing all over use more of my data
<Cryterion> slightly more, but it's bouncing in isp's etc, not back and forth to you 5 times
<Sicelo> no. i was even using it on my phone at one time .. the only penalty is speed - tor is slower than direct conections
<Cryterion> if I ask duckduck what's my ip, I get 72.5.72.225 which is the exit node after bouncing
<Kilos> ok
<Cryterion> slightly bigger packet due to the encryption layers, but yes hardly noticable
<Kilos> new ibids will use ddg
<Cryterion> if I was doing something wrong atm, then I'd be identified as 2016-07-13 08:50 AM 	kelliefe60 	kelliefe60@epsilon.xray.livefreemail.top 	72.5.72.225 	[United States] 
 * Sicelo goes afk
<Kilos> wow
<Cryterion> and you can just push a button, new network circuit made on the fly
<Kilos> why dont they just mke a .deb file
<Kilos> what a business
<Sicelo> someone will want an RPM :p
<Cryterion> apt-get install tor 
<Kilos> thats was easy ty
<Cryterion> np ;)
<Kilos> i used aptitude though
<Kilos> hehe
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos> eish now it wont start with  ./start-tor-browser.desktop or when i tick the run tor goodie in launcher
<Cryterion> hmmm
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> power gone
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> who knows what pta power peeps do
<magespawn> chat later, home time
<Kilos> go safe
<superfly> o/ Sicelo
<superfly> o/ paddatrapper
<superfly> bye Cryterion, magespawn
<Kilos> hi divansantana 
<Kilos> you got mail superfly 
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> what broke
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> I see
<Langjan> Hi Kilos hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> redelik dankie en jy?
<Langjan> my wallet
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> goed dankie, hoekom redelik - wats fout?
<Kilos> griep eintlik erger
<Kilos> miskien is dit nie giep nie
<Kilos> gaan die 20ste vir bors xstrale
<Langjan> Ai man, dit kan nie so lank aanhou nie
<Kilos> nee dit moet iets anders wees
<Kilos> maar ek nie eintlik kwaai siek nie, net hoes en seer bors en news look heelwat
<Langjan> news look heelwat?
<Kilos> nees loop nie news look nie
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Langjan> lmga, dog net jy het 'n nuwe patent-siekte uitgevind
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ek moet gou gesong word nou, kannie siek oorgaan nie
<Langjan> Ja vir seker
<Langjan> het jy al vlugplanne?
<Kilos> ons kyk na 1 sept
<Kilos> seun sal kom uitwerk vir my wanneer hy kans kry
<Kilos> kaartjies is duur met ons sterk rand
<Kilos> wat se jou vensters vriend met die glazed hardskyf
<Langjan> OK klink goed, maar eers gesond word. Jy het goeie immuniteitbouers nodig na al die antibiotika
<Kilos> gaan more probeer egte yoghurt kry
<Kilos> met goggas in
<Langjan> Hy is baie bly, ek het Zoris-11-Lite afgelaai om vir hom te laat probeer  - lyk blykbaar baie na Windoze 7 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> Jy kry by Checkers, maar probeer onversoete een kry
<Kilos> dis wat ek se egte
<Langjan> Ek wil daai Zoris op my spaar hardeskyf laai en vir hom insit om te test drive
<Kilos> ek ken dit nie
<Langjan> ek ook nie
<Kilos> waar het jy daarvan gehoor
<Langjan> maar dit lyk blykbaar soos win 7
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi all 
<Langjan> google
<Langjan> hi nsnzero 
<Kilos> nee man mors my data
<Langjan> wie ek?
<nsnzero> hi Kilos and Oom Langjan
<Kilos> o jy het dit by google gevind
<Kilos> vir wat het jy gegoogle
<Kilos> linux os that looks like win 7
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> ja dis reg
<Langjan> Stuur vir my jou posadres asb ek gaan vir jou mootie stuur
<Kilos> nou skkam jy jou nie om van dit hier te gesels nie
<Langjan> ek gesels dan nou hier
<Langjan> sorry boss
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> do you remember the pm thing Langjan ?
<Langjan> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/best-linux-distro-first-time-switchers-windows-mac/
<Langjan> pm thing?
<Kilos> privaat boodskap
<Kilos> private message
<Kilos> thats where you give email addresses etc
<Kilos> some peeps talk naughty there but im to old to be naughty
<Kilos> superfly i hadnt read it all, is the needed info in that mail?
<superfly> Kilos: all I wanted to know is if anyone is doing it yet, and if not, I'll do it.
<Kilos> nope we were supposed to get back to maia with events info
<Kilos> thats the only way to get sticks
<nsnzero> how do i get a stick ?
<Kilos> they can be bought individually, but canonical supplies a limitted number for official events
<nsnzero> nice - how can i get an invite to the event ?
<Kilos> events are announced here or in our mailing list
<Kilos> have you joined yet?
<Kilos> nsnzero have you joined out mailing list and on LP
<nsnzero> i am on the mailing list
<Kilos> ok then just watch mails
<Kilos> i think everyone is a bit busy for events but we should have a 16.04 release party
<nsnzero> Kilos: noted - i will have to gate crash - i am on kubuntu 
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi8voP4m_HNAhVKB8AKHZJnDmEQFggjMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2F~ubuntu-za&usg=AFQjCNFQj2bgLfuGb3SFxFuhBMBQdEVP3Q&sig2=LfPLHGOlXiAT1aokszlSOg
<Kilos> i am also on kubuntu
<Kilos> didnt you hear
<Kilos> apartheid died years ago
<Kilos> go to that link and join us on launchpad
<Kilos> the fly and pro only use kde as well
<nsnzero> signed up 
<Kilos> welcome on board
<nsnzero> Kilos: it wont verify my email when i click the link in the verification email
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> from launchpad?
<nsnzero> Kilos: not to worry had to copy and paste the link in the browser - i am in - now what ?
<Kilos> in where?
<Kilos> i need to see things to know what you are doing
<nsnzero> lol - i mean i am registered on ubuntu one 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> have you joined the za team in launchpad
<nsnzero> Kilos: when do i get my badge and sticker for my car ? :P
<paddatrapper> superfly: ahoi
<Kilos> hahaha
<paddatrapper> Finally home
<superfly> paddatrapper: what did you parents say about your hair?
<nsnzero> hi pada
<Kilos> you get a badge when you apply for ubuntu membership
<nsnzero> hi paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: I also use KDE 
<Kilos> hahaha paddatrapper which blue hair is you , the fat or the skinny one
<paddatrapper> superfly: after the stunned silence - laugh and post it on Facebook 
<Kilos> see nsnzero kde rules here
<Kilos> hahaha
<paddatrapper> Kilos: The thinner one on the right 
<nsnzero> so we are the 3 wise men of the lot ?
<Kilos> must have been a shock for then
<paddatrapper> Pretty longish hair 
<Kilos> ah now i know what you look like'
<Kilos> ty for those pics
<paddatrapper> It was. Hadn't told them before hand 
<paddatrapper> No problem 
<Kilos> haha shame man
<paddatrapper> Waiting for the rest to be uploaded 
<Kilos> all those guys were who and from where
<Kilos> even one pink hair
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> buncha weirdos
<paddatrapper> Some from SA - the other standing blue haired guy (highvoltage), tumbleweed, superfly and others. Others from Europe and America 
<paddatrapper> The pink hair is indiebio (CT) 
<Kilos> when you bored name them left to right starting back row
<nsnzero> any links to the pics ?
<Kilos> not now its bed time
<paddatrapper> Lol. Ok will do
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: I'll have to find it again later 
<Kilos> nsnzero i dont see you in latest members on LP
<nsnzero> hold on let me check
<nsnzero> i am there in the pending section (pending me receiving my badge and bumper sticker)
<Kilos> ok done
<Kilos> i forgot we changed that
<Kilos> had to be changed to moderated for security from spammers
<Kilos> bumper stickers we can give you a link for the images and you can print your own
<Kilos> nsnzero http://spreadubuntu.org
<Kilos> i crash now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nsnzero> perfect - good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-14
<inetpro> .
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> sheep time
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> seems fairly quiet around here today
<magespawn> people busy working
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> peeps dont even greet unless you ping them
<Rynomster> morning
<Rynomster> lol xD
<Kilos> hi Rynomster 
<Kilos> hi wraithy 
<wraithy> hi there
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<wraithy> superfly says I should tell you that I work with him :P
<Kilos> haha that makes you even more welcome
<superfly> Kilos: he's sitting right next to me 
<Kilos> good pat him on the back for his wise move
<Kilos> and teach him python
<Kilos> and community spirit
<Kilos> superfly you guys are nomanini hey?
<Kilos-> peer got me
<superfly> Kilos-: he knows Python. Yes, we're Nomanini 
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> I greeted with a . even before you woke up this morning
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> don't believe me?
<Kilos> i do
<inetpro> 07/14 08:37:39 <inetpro> .
<Kilos> who answered
<inetpro> you were still sleeping then
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> and everybody else also
<Kilos> well im old atm
<inetpro> hmm...
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<inetpro> heh magespawn, how are you doing?
<magespawn> good and you ?
<Kilos> still at work magespawn ?
<magespawn> yes till 20:00
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> at least you have irc
<magespawn> yup there are some privilages that i make full use of here at work
<Kilos> not like poor kbmonkey
<Kilos> he just disappeared
<magespawn> where is he working now anyway?
<Kilos> makes the odd comment in the lists
<Kilos> i have no idea
<Kilos> Maaz see kbmonkey
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz seen kbmonkey
<Maaz> Kilos: kbmonkey was last seen 10 months, 10 days, 4 hours, 17 minutes and 6 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-09-08 05:15:22 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-09-08 10:09:25 PDT
<Kilos> lemme see if i still have his email addy
<Kilos> mailed him
<Kilos> oh inetpro isnt a wraith like a ghost or spirit apparition?
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Wailing spirit
<Kilos> we have a small one here
<magespawn> the legend around them is that if you here the scream yo age 10 years
<magespawn> hear
<Kilos-> hmm... connection probs again
<Kilos-> sigh
<magespawn> what sort? signal?
<Kilos-> yeah
<Kilos-> so then superfly is gonna get old quick then
<Kilos-> mind you its a small one
<Kilos-> wraithy
<theblazehen> IT people can have the weirdest out of context google searches... "mom keep buffer"
<magespawn> home time chat later
<Kilos-> go safe magespawn 
<Kilos-> haha
<Kilos-> thats why normal people battle with the internet
<theblazehen> yeah lol
<inetpro> Kilos: why asking such weird questions?
<inetpro> does it have something to do with Ubuntu?
<chesedo> evening all
<chesedo> inetpro: which question?
<inetpro> chesedo: 07/14 18:36:01 <Kilos> oh inetpro isnt a wraith like a ghost or spirit apparition?
<inetpro> I have no idea what he is talking about
<inetpro> so I don't think it is about Ubuntu
<chesedo> inetpro: in the nick list you will see a /wraith?/
<inetpro> oh my, ok
<inetpro> must be a ghost
<chesedo> jip, must be...
<chesedo> btw, how are you inetpro
<chesedo> *?
<inetpro> good, good... just cold these days
<chesedo> actually thought earlier this week that it seems to be getting warmer - evenings still cold thu
<Kilos> what weird questions inetpro 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> keep up old man
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: keep up and get on the program old man
<Kilos> what program
<Kilos> im planning my reunion man
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> 31 years already
<Kilos> and winter will be over yay
<chesedo> Kilos inetpro: on trello i see a few cards that appear to be sort of a template, would it be ok to create template list and move them there?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> inetpro when you gonna look at trello
<Kilos> oh chesedo ask the fly sometime when he can merge that africa site stuff then that card can be removed as well
<chesedo> aye aye captain
<Kilos> pro is the captain
<Kilos> im the greeter bot
<Kilos> i just forgot to add a please at the end
<Kilos> forgive me
<Kilos> blame the flu
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> paddatrapper why so quiet
<chesedo> Kilos: any idea why 'becoming a member' is part of this card -> https://trello.com/c/Ei0TGnuH/47-details-on-members-page
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Been having Internet issues today...
<chesedo> ouch, that is always frustrating
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i think pro put it there maybe to encourage peeps
<Kilos> or to show that za membership isnt the end
<Kilos> chesedo also to edit wiki pages is a bit more difficult now as well
<Kilos> paddatrapper you ok though lad?
<paddatrapper> Yup, all good here :)
<Kilos> inetrnet can be repaired normally, with peeps its more difficult
<paddatrapper> I find I can't fix people with a screwdriver...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> or a hammer
<Kilos> or with sudo
<inetpro> chesedo: feel free to move things around as you see fit
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Would make things so much easier! Lol
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> suod killall flu bugs
<Kilos> sudo
 * inetpro will hopefully wake up and be back some day in the future
<paddatrapper> Lol. Would be amazing
<chesedo> inetpro: great!!! (just hope that i won't have to revert things due to learning it the hard way)
<Kilos> inetpro sept you the greeter bot again
<Kilos> ill be 8 hours ahead and busy
<inetpro> no man, you have to find another bot for that
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> you were so good at it
 * inetpro is a very inconsistent bot
<Kilos> chesedo will you be available
<Kilos> for 3 months
<Kilos> i worry about leaving you guys alone
<Kilos> wb captine 
<chesedo> Kilos: doubtful - studies start again in the next week or two
<Kilos> oh my
<chesedo> Kilos: so do we :P
<Kilos> ill still popin and leave messages
<Kilos> this is my home channel forever
 * chesedo thinks we should paint the walls red while Kilos is away as that is the only moment we'll get :P
<captine> thnx
<captine> eve all
<chesedo> eve captine
 * chesedo wbbl
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> Hello ZA!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> anyone know about Zorin OS and its architecture, what type of package it uses?
<pavlushka> Kilos: helllllo !
<inetpro> good night all and sundry
<Kilos> sleep tight inetpro 
<Kilos> keep well my friend
<Kilos> night all. sleep warm. see you tomorrow
<pavlushka> Good night all, :)
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-15
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> morning inetpro theblazehen paddatrapper MaNI Na3iL and others
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Na3iL> good morning Kilos :D
<chesedo> morning Kilos theblazehen Na3iL
<chesedo> and all others
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Na3iL> o/ chesedo theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Hey chesedo, Na3iL
<Kilos> i go do chores
<Kilos> bbl
<unlaudable> morning... anyone here know drupal?
<Na3iL> yep unlaudable drupal8? 
<unlaudable> haha no... think its 6..
<unlaudable> the ckeditor just vanished...
<unlaudable> reinstalled it didnt help
<Na3iL> aw, is it in a production server or you test it locally? 
<Na3iL> if it's locally just migrate to drupal8, it is heavy costumized and a lot of new features
<Na3iL> moreover, the version 8 is easy to manipluate
<anton_may> morning all
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<unlaudable> production
<unlaudable> I can try migrate on a new server...
<unlaudable> you reckon it will work ok from 6 to 8?
<anton_may> So I thought I will poke the devil a bit with a stick --> http://pasteboard.co/bGNZ2cXlU.png
<unlaudable> you tried bash on windows yet ? ;-P
<anton_may> Nope, just a Windows 10 theme I installed. Really like the look and feel of Windows 10, but with Linux as the engin :D
<Kilos> thats why my browser wont open it
<Kilos> doesnt like dirty words
<anton_may> lol
<Kilos> oh superfly wraithy 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> ohey unlaudable!
<unlaudable> superfly, o/
<unlaudable> anton_may, :D
<anton_may> Hier kom dit nou
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> hi ant
<Kilos> what broke
<Langjan> wat kmom nou?
<Kilos> apart from your tab key
<Langjan> anton_may, sien jy moeilikhied?
<Langjan> Hi Kilos hoe gaan dit? 
<anton_may> Hulle sê ek is gebore met die helmet......
<Kilos> helm
<Langjan> Hell-met wat? 
<Kilos> selle Langjan en jy
<Langjan> goed dankie
<anton_may> Naby genoeg
<anton_may> Hell-met Neotel
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> al weer?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> daai Zoris OS lyk baie goed, dit is netjies en vinnig met opsies om te lyk soos win 7, 10  ens 
<anton_may> gister, fibre was af vanaf 9-4
<Kilos> eish
<Langjan> Sorry, Zorin
<Langjan> Steel hulle die fibre ook?
<anton_may> Nee, die pop 
<Langjan> My ssd wys twee bad sectors, maar dit lyk nie na 'n probleem nie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/409421/my-ssd-now-has-226-bad-sectors-is-that-significant
<Langjan> pop?
<Langjan> jou meisie?
<anton_may> lol, nee basies soos 'n Telkom exchange maar vir fibre
<pavlushka> morning ZA!
<Langjan> Hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> how are you Langjan ?
<anton_may> mornings
<Langjan> Fine thks pavlushka and you?
<pavlushka> Langjan: our weather is good, thank you and me too :p
<Langjan> Good, where are you? Summerime?
<Langjan> time
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yeah summer in bangaloryville
<Langjan> Lag jy vir my tikfout Kilos ? Spot met siekte
<Kilos> Langjan how do you manage to break a relatively new ssd
<Langjan> Bangalore? My wife was there last year
<Langjan> Kilos, it was when I tried kde
<Kilos> bangladesh
<Kilos> nono truth only
<Langjan> oh, ok she was in India
<Langjan> Its rue, I distinctly remember seeing the ssd complain of foreign invasion
<Langjan> true
<Kilos> ai! how can you lie with a straight face
<Kilos> the foreign stuff youve had there is MS related
<Langjan> does kde carry multiple sclerosis? I should have known
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Langjan how old is your ssd
<Kilos> they have a gaurantee
<Kilos> 1 year i think
<Langjan> Must be more than 1 year? I will check 
<Langjan> Chat later, brekfis
<Kilos> enjoy
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> sorry Kilos, I forgot to greet this morning
<Langjan> Hi Kilos the SSD was bought 3 April 2014 and has a five year warranty 
<Langjan> do you think that 2 bad sectors would justify a claim?  
<Langjan> hi inetpro 
<Langjan> lest I forget
<inetpro> hoe gaan dit oom Langjan?
<Langjan> Gaan baie goed dankie inetpro en met jou
<Langjan> ?
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone 
<Langjan> hi paddatrapper 
<Langjan> Kilos chasing after sheep, the rest probably after girls 
<inetpro> te koud nou in die aande Langjan, andersins alles reg hier
<inetpro> Langjan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/409421/my-ssd-now-has-226-bad-sectors-is-that-significant
<Langjan> Hier ook kouerig maar sonnig inetpro. Thks, I had a look at that site. Surely they wont entertain a warranty claim for 2 bad sectors?
<magespawn> good morning
<Langjan> Hello magespawn, you well?
<pavlushka> Langjan: lol, a very late reply, I am close to the equator, and utc+6 time zone, Bangladesh, :p, we have 6 seasons here! winter is only for 2 months.
<magespawn> hi Langjan all good and you?
<Langjan> Lol, winter was 2 weekends when we lived in Zululand. Sometimes only one weekend, sometimes mid-week!
<Langjan> All fine thks magespawn 
<pavlushka> lol @ Langjan 
<pavlushka> Hello magespawn !
<pavlushka> and paddatrapper hello, !
<paddatrapper> hey pavlushka 
<Kilos> Langjan just notify them so they know there is a ptroblem coming
<Kilos> problem
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: how is the winter now?
<Kilos> dont wait till its dead then start complaining
<paddatrapper> Currently hardly winter at all... Though we have had a little rain which was good
<Langjan> Thks Kilos good idea
<Langjan> As I said, bought in April 2014 and guarantee is 5 years
<Kilos> yes thats good
<Langjan> Kilos, daai Zorin OS lyk baie goed, dit is netjies en vinnig met opsies om te lyk soos win 7, 10  ens
<Kilos> with 5 years it means they supposed to be strong and not get bad sectors at all
<Kilos> sies man
<Langjan> OK will let them know and see what comes out
<Langjan> sies wat stink?
<Kilos> solid state devices shouldnt get probs like that i think
<Kilos> could just be one badly made chip
<Langjan> Bye Kilos and the guys
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> boom shakalaka!
<nlsthzn> sup uncle Kilos?
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn gotta go eat lunch
<Kilos> was out catching UV's
<nlsthzn> enjoy :)
<anton_may> Now that was a nice lunch, bunny chow
<Kilos> yummy
<anton_may> "tis was
<Kilos> hmm...
<squish102>  pokemon GO is all the craze
<MaNI> media says it's a craze so it's a craze, amazing how suggestible most people are, wonder how much it costs to have the media push you as the next craze
<squish102> at every poke stop there like 3-4 people throughout the day
<squish102> i should put up a webcam, can watch all types of crazies outside my office
<magespawn> played ingress much the same
<MaNI> sounds like a plan
<squish102> even at the height of ingress, i don't think i saw it quite so bad
<MaNI> because it wasn't hyped by the media
<nlsthzn> so pokemon go live in SA then, nice
<nlsthzn> egypt proclaimed it anti muslim so I suspect it won't be launched here then :/
<nlsthzn> then again it is likely my S3 won't have to oomph to run it successfully 
<gremble> Evening everyone
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<nlsthzn> not sure who here uses the forum, but just a heads up - https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/07/15/notice-of-security-breach-on-ubuntu-forums/
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<squish102> "We brought vBulletin up to the latest patch level" << good idea
<nlsthzn> tad late
<magespawn> home time chat later all
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nsnzero> early night Kilos ? take care
<superfly> so who else plays Ingress here? Other than myself and unlaudable?
<theblazehen> You know you're spending too much time trying to figure out the _best_ way to do something when google tells you "Our systems have detected unusual traffic from your computer network. This page checks to see if it's really you sending the requests, and not a robot. Why did this happen?" :/
<squish102> i play part time now
<MaNI> I hope there are not people who play full time
<kulelu88> theblazehen: presumably your ISP network is being used to DDoS google
<inetpro> kulelu88: good point
 * inetpro has seen that message as well
<kulelu88> I reckon local ISPs are a bit swaak with security
<inetpro> I guess google don't care about all the tiny subnets in the bigger network
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Can confirm...
<kulelu88> Google is basically a giant bot itself. their core thinking is to run massive systems with minimal resources
<kulelu88> imagine how their request log to google.com must look 0.o
<theblazehen> Huh. Only done 553 google searches today
<kulelu88> Google must know a shit-ton about you
<theblazehen> yeah
<inetpro> fp
<inetpro> fp
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-16
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> so wonderful only have power after 10am
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos 
<paddatrapper> Eish...
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Pretty quiet here today
<Kilos> would be even more wonderful to have the power before 10 as well
<Kilos> yeah peeps go shopping on saterdays
<paddatrapper> superfly: QT5 and pyinstaller are finally working nicely!
<superfly> paddatrapper: excellent 
<paddatrapper> Now to get wine working to cross "compile"
<superfly> paddatrapper: that's actually not too difficult 
<paddatrapper> superfly: Yeah, just requires me installing wine right?
<paddatrapper> superfly: With wine installed how do I run pyinstaller? wine pyinstaller <spec_file> doesn't work - throws an error
<superfly> You need to install the Windows versions of everything 
<paddatrapper> Ah ok
<superfly> So, get Python from python.org
<superfly> You might need to use winetricks to install some Windows dependencies 
<superfly> Install PyWin32 from http://www.lfd.uci.edu/~gohlke/pythonlibs/
<superfly> And of course get PyQt5 from https://www.riverbankcomputing.com/software/pyqt/download5
<nlsthzn> Good afternoon South Africa
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos , all well I hope?
<Kilos> yes ty and there?
<nlsthzn> all good and toasty thanks
<superfly> Hi nlsthzn! 
<nlsthzn> hey superfly , long time no talk :)
<paddatrapper> Hey nlsthzn 
<superfly> nlsthzn: do you play WoW? 
<nlsthzn> a wild paddatrapper appears :p - o/
<nlsthzn> superfly, World of Warcraft?
<superfly> Yes 
<nlsthzn> nope, don't like the business model, paying every month regardless if you play 
<superfly> I signed up for Hearthstone, and got a free "starter edition" WoW at the same time 
<nlsthzn> you playing or looking to start?
<nlsthzn> ah ok...
<nlsthzn> I have the same thing... never used.  No point getting hooked :p
<nlsthzn> are you enjoying hearthstone?
<nlsthzn> I haven't played in months
<superfly> Sortof
<superfly> There are very few games that really stick with me 
<superfly> Ingress is one of those 
<superfly> Hearthstone currently doesn't look it
<nlsthzn> if you enjoy card type games you should give duelyst a try... the browser version works well in linux
<superfly> *to be
<nlsthzn> the grind gets tedious in hearthstone
<superfly> Ok, I'll do that 
<nlsthzn> it is also free to play
<superfly> I played a game years ago called Etherlords
<nlsthzn> I played etherlords II way back when :)
<nlsthzn> in the days I still played MTG
<superfly> Ah, so you know it :) 
<superfly> Never really played MTG
<superfly> A little, but it didn't really stick with me either 
<nlsthzn> <3 mtg
<nlsthzn> sadly haven't played in almost ten years
<nlsthzn> had one game at the recent comicon here... then the kid got sick and I had to leave the tourney :/
<superfly> Real life kicked in, eh? :P
<hibana> good day Kilos
<nlsthzn> yup, life :p
<Kilos> ohi hibana 
<Kilos> what broke
<hibana> oh and hi inetpro and others also
<superfly> Oh dear, run for your lives! hibana is here! 
<inetpro> wb hibana
<nlsthzn> o/ hibana 
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> oh hai inetpro 
<hibana> superfly: am just making sure inetpro knows I'm still alive every so often
 * nlsthzn joined the ubuntuforum again just in time for the hack >.<
<hibana> thanks inetpro
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<Kilos> hibana when you giving my sjambok back to me?
 * hibana just getting ready to kick inetpro out of here first
<Kilos> ok
<hibana> but only later...
 * hibana wbb
<inetpro> eh
<inetpro> stoutgat
<inetpro> nlsthzn: you hacked the forums?
<nlsthzn> no, but my information got hacked with the forum >.<
<inetpro> ouch!
<nlsthzn> good thing I used my company e-mail and not my personal one
<nlsthzn> grrr
<nlsthzn> I should really ask them to unban my personal e-mail :p
<inetpro> nlsthzn: it's just a clever way to get us all back to using the forums again
<nlsthzn> oh, to change our info and ask to be removed? :p
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> nlsthzn: is your account blocked?
<nlsthzn> the one associated with my personal e-mail yes... happened when I left the forum some months ago
<nlsthzn> silly SSO makes life difficult
<inetpro> total # of posts by inetpro: 2 
<inetpro> didn't know I was that inactive in all these years
<Kilos> check  if i have ever been there
<inetpro> Kilos: am not sure whether this is you https://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=1417403
<inetpro> or somebody else using your name
<inetpro> Join Date: August 25th, 2011
<inetpro> Last Activity: May 28th, 2012
<inetpro> nlsthzn: you trying to login from a mobile?
<nlsthzn> no... I know what the issue is, just need to ask the admins to unban the e-mail
<inetpro> ok
<nlsthzn> but in general SSO is stupid and just a pain... almost all issues with the forum is SSO related 
<nlsthzn> that and request to be removed from the forum
<nlsthzn> see a couple again today
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> whats the sso thing to login with
<Kilos> ah thats me , ty inetpro 
<Kilos> oh i think i joined then couldnt find what to do there 
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> :)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: I remember seeing lots from you, why would you want to get outta there now?
<nlsthzn> well, I am back actually...
<nlsthzn> there was an incident some months ago ending up in me leaving and hard feelings with the staff etc... a sad time (which is why I haven't really been around in anything ubuntu related for sometime now)
<nlsthzn> wb inetpro hibana 
<hibana> thanks nlsthzn
<hibana> inetpro: what are you doing?
<inetpro> uh oh!
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> ai! wat nou
<inetpro> give me a break hibana
 * inetpro just playing around a bit
<Kilos> then dont go uh oh
<inetpro> ok oom
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so cheeky
 * inetpro wbb
 * nlsthzn hears a baby bear awake... babysitting time :p - catch later :)
<Kilos> enjoy
<hibana> ai!
<Kilos> wat nou
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> uh oh and ai! both mean something isnt right
<Kilos> hibana you killed goosie
<hibana> sorry oom
<hibana> Kilos: I'll see if I can fix him up again tomorrow 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> whew another 71meg upgrade
<Kilos> wbb system restart needed to complete the process
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> now my kde is lekker, exactly as it was before
<Kilos> hehe
<hibana> what did you break Kilos?
<Kilos> upgraded
<Kilos> 14.04 doesnt break
<Kilos> been my best OS so far
<Kilos> takes a poor typed dd command to kill it
<hibana> so you upgraded to what?
<Kilos> normal upgrade of kernel stuffs and security stuffs
<Kilos> generic image etc
<Kilos> jy weet daai goed man
<Kilos> in other words im still on 14.04
<hibana> hmm... but somewhere in between you must have had something wrong if you are back to "exactly as it was before"
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> before was perfect for me and still is
<hibana> hmm...
<Kilos> just a stupid knotify thing crashes once a day and needs a restart
<Kilos> been like that from the beginning
 * pavlushka curious to know which one?
<Kilos> ill take more notice next time it pops up
<Kilos> pavlushka http://pasteboard.co/ccjiYo5Tb.png
<Kilos> but it restarts fine so no a hassle, just one more click of the mouse
<Kilos> i have sent some bug reports but havent followed up on it
<hibana> some interesting emails in the background of that image
<hibana> was that on purpose?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> nope that is where it crashed
 * hibana now knows all his secret addresses
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i have no need to hide anything
<nlsthzn> famous last words
<hibana> Kilos: big improvements coming in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS in the coming days
<Kilos> i read so yes
<Kilos> makes me wish i had it
<hibana> believe it only when you see it
<hibana> will only be good for the rest of the ecosystem if it happens
<hibana> Kilos: what's on the menu for the evening sir?
<Kilos> shivering
<Kilos> cold already
<Kilos> hibana what did you break
<Kilos> poor inetpro out in the cold
<Kilos> but hibana will that unity improvement work for us as well
<Kilos> that is the improvement you are talking about right?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> knotify4
<Kilos> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<Kilos> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<nlsthzn> naughty applications :p
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> the unity improvement will make unity less of a resource hog, has no real impact on anything else
<nlsthzn> but hey, unity 8 will ship in 2015 so there is that too
<nlsthzn> >.>
<Kilos> hibana what is going to improve for kde 16.04
<Kilos> seems like he has fallen asleep
<nlsthzn> well KDE has been updated to almost the latest plasma 5.6.9 (latest being 5.7.0)
<nlsthzn> and it is pretty stable
<Kilos> is that whats coming soon
<Langjan> It's here!
<Kilos> hi Langjan what broke
<Kilos> what
<Langjan> hi Kilos - whatever was coming soon
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> you ok?
<Kilos> no man new kde stuff
<Kilos> yes im ok ty
<Langjan> eish, more things to break! Lmga
<Kilos> how are you in this cold
<Langjan> Good
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Fine thks, not too cold here innie bosveld
<Kilos> whew very cold here
<Langjan> Sjoe! Skeer 'n skaap en brei 'n trui. Did you see my message re Zorin?
<Kilos> yes ty
<Langjan> But my pal does not want to know. 
<Kilos> someone actually asked about zorin here
<Kilos> you can take a horse to water, but you cant make it drink
<Langjan> When you go over 80 you dont want to try new things - sadly!
<Kilos> then he must mar just accept glazed drives etc
<Langjan> lmga! yes
<Kilos> and forking out money every now and again
<Langjan> hes happy to do that - his decision
<Kilos> tell him when it happens again and they say he must get a new pc you will take over the scrap from him
<Langjan> so looking at getting him a good 160 GB drive - looks like I can pick one up for R100  plus postage from Durbs
<Langjan> then install Windoze 7 if its not already there
<Kilos> thats cheap
<Kilos> new drive?
<Langjan> No, secoond hand. There seems to be quite a few around at that price.   
<Kilos> whew
<Langjan> Gumtree
<Kilos> everyone going either TB drives or ssd
<Langjan> yes I think that's it
<Kilos> just remember when you fit it with 7 dont allow any upgrades
<Langjan> Oh, Amazon sent me a link to communicate with Intel re the SSD and to get back to them if I dont come right 
<Kilos> one of the upgrades auto upgrades to 10
<Kilos> good
<Langjan> will keep that in mind thanks
<Kilos> as long as you have notified them then its on record
<Langjan> Yes good idea, thanks for that - I had forgotten about the 5-year warranty
<Kilos> then will be easier if more sectors go
<Langjan> Yes, I will check it now and then - for all I know it was like that from the beginning...
<Kilos> could be yes
<Langjan> Really did not even think about checking it
<Langjan> Any updates from Debs?
<Kilos> just watched the stormers game with her commenting on the side
<Kilos> its only this coming friday she goves for results
<Kilos> but im sure if it was cancer they would have phoned
<Langjan> OK, hoping for the best. Sharks irritated me last night 
<Kilos> so we hope and pray and stress
<Kilos> i didnt watch
<Kilos> did they at least win
<Langjan> Stress only aggravates whatever is bugging - peeps not made to handle stress
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> not easy to turn off though
<Langjan> Impossible for us to turn off but the Lord is ready and waiting to do it for us
<Langjan> Sorry, gotta go for dinner, chat later
<Kilos> enjoy
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Langjan> watching the bulls?
<Kilos> yessir
<Langjan> score?
<Kilos> was hoping the cheetahs could win but i dont think they can
<Kilos> 11/3 i think
<Kilos> forgot now its half time
<Langjan> well I dont think it will make much difference
<Langjan> they cant catch the sharks for playoffs
<Kilos> i think if the bulls lose sharks make 1/4 finls
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> they make it anyway
<Kilos> yay
<Langjan> Sharks six points ahead
<Langjan> 37-43
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> but they are playing poor rugger
<Langjan> Agreed, they were up for bonus point 2 mins before time then kicked the ball away and let Sunwolves in for a try
<Kilos> often they kick good possesion away for nothing
<Langjan> then flyhalf did not know the rules, kicked penalty over touchline after the whistle and had to do the lineout on 25 where it should have been on 5 metre line 
<Kilos> at times you need to keep control of the ball
<Kilos> eeish
<Langjan> they will lose quartes for sure if they dont adapt and I dont think they can, too used to kick and charge rubbish
<Langjan> Enjouy the game, chat later
<Kilos> im gonna sleep soon
<Langjan> Slaap lekker
<Kilos> if im gone when your later arrives sleep well
<Langjan> mooi loop
<Kilos> dankie oom jy ook
<Langjan> thks Kilos 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> Wow. This sucks. Do an API call that should fail. Doesn't fail the *right* way. Returns a HTTP 200 for a failiure. Now instead of doing if(request,status !=200){raiseException;} I now need to see if a json key exists...
<Guest21954> there life in here?
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-17
<Kilos> morning everyone
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> How goes it? 
<Kilos> not too bad ty and you lad?
<paddatrapper> I'm good. Wonderful day out, so probably won't be online too much 
<Kilos> get some UV's
<paddatrapper> Exactly. Lol
<Kilos> i spend lots of time in the sun in winter
<Kilos> house too cold
<paddatrapper> It's the only place that is sometimes warm 
<paddatrapper> Shade and houses are freezing 
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> as you get older it gets worse
<paddatrapper> I'm sure 
<Kilos> so stay young
<inetpro> yay, I'm back Oom 
<inetpro> goiedag mense 
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<Kilos> glad to see you survived the ordeal
<inetpro> quassel server had disk errors needing manual intervention after a reboot yesterday 
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> a repair fixed it... hopefully not something else damaged 
<Kilos> painful when rebooting causes probs
<inetpro> but it's due for an upgrade anyway... just not now 
<Kilos> old server os running
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos inetpro Na3iL !
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA
<Na3iL> Hello friends
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> not many here atm i think
<Kilos> they start appearing lowly 
<pavlushka> ok
<pavlushka> how are you Na3iL ?
<Na3iL> I am very good pavlushka ty, yourself? 
<pavlushka> Na3iL: Having my Rizk, :)
<Na3iL> If I remember well, it's a casino
<Na3iL> right? 
<Kilos> must be food
<Na3iL> aw, is that a special food in South Africa? 
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> he is in bangladesh
<Na3iL> Ah yep I forget this
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> spends lots of time thinking about food i think
<Na3iL> I am a big fan of foods btw :p
<Na3iL> we have a special plat in Tunisia we call it Koskous 
<Na3iL> You should eat it Kilos :D 
<Kilos> ill try it one day Na3iL , i have heard the word before
<Na3iL> :D 
<Kilos> Na3iL send a recipe
<Na3iL> take a look Kilos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Goatuk9dnPQ
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> not a cooking video i hope
<Kilos> videos eat my data
<Na3iL> aw, let me check for a text version
<Kilos> haha
<Na3iL> here is http://www.cookitsimply.com/recipe-0010-01376s2.html
<Kilos> you people and youtube
<Kilos> ty
<Na3iL> yw :)
<hibana> time for me to say good bye again
<hibana> Kilos: tot weersiens
<inetpro> bye hibana
<superfly> Na3iL: that looks delicious
<Na3iL> haha superfly if you can come to Tunisia, I will invite you to try it :D 
<superfly> Na3iL: I'm sure I can persuade my wife to make it :-) (that's if I don't)
<Na3iL> okay 
<gremble> Good afternoon 
<superfly> hi gremble
<gremble> Are you well superfly?
<superfly> well enough thanks, and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you. Only complaint is cold feet. 
<superfly> I need to go, catch you all later
<gremble> Cheers
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> missed hibana
<Kilos> and fly
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you Kilos?
<gremble> Well and warm?
<Kilos> warm yes ty half under the blankets already
<Kilos> how are you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<Kilos> hi SEptic 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<SEptic> hello!
<Kilos> where are you?
<SEptic> eastern cape
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> feel free to hang here 24/7 and just shout if you need linux help
<SEptic> been using linux for 2 or 3 years, trying to help out and learn more at the same time
<SEptic> cool, thanks
<Kilos> we have experts i n all the fields here
<Kilos> have you seen our site?
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org
<SEptic> nice!
<Kilos> this is our official support channel but whe arent tied to the topic unless someone is being helped
<SEptic> good to know
<SEptic> was having issues the other day plugging 2 external screens into my laptop, but i need to try 1 or 2 more tests before asking questions
<SEptic> been looking for a local irc linux chan, found one!
<Kilos> the lugs have gone quiet
<Kilos> everyone has become too busy these days
<Kilos> someone here will be able to help you im sure
<Kilos> what OS are you using
<Kilos> you just have to be patient here till someone wakes up
<SEptic> i'm running ubuntu 17.3 on my laptops
<SEptic> 18 looks good but hanging on until i have a weekend to mass upgrade
<Kilos> im lost
<Kilos> where did you get 17.3
<Kilos> and 18
<Kilos> hi inetpro i see Mzolisto is back as well
<Kilos> was he aslso a reviced casualty
<Kilos> revived
<SEptic> lol
<SEptic> my bad .. mint 17.3 and 18
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> thats fine
<SEptic> rofl
<Kilos> there are other mint users as well
<SEptic> used to use ubuntu hmm 12 i think? then tried mint and it just stuck
<Kilos> lol that happens
<SEptic> i'd like to get more involved, i can sit in on this tuesday meeting yes?
<Kilos> yes everyone is welcome
<Kilos> and you can hang out here all the time as well
<Kilos> you can invite others to attend as well
<SEptic> great, thanks
<inetpro> Kilos: uh oh!
<Kilos> inetpro what?
<inetpro> I goes those accounts just autoconnected after the restart
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> only one
<Kilos> i dont see the other guy
<Kilos> np
 * inetpro noticed two unused accounts
<Kilos> i forget the other guys nick
<Kilos> say hi to the new guy inetpro 
<inetpro> hello newguy
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> SEptic he means you
<Kilos> inetpro is our mr fixit
<inetpro> oh my, hello SEptic
<SEptic> haha hello
<Kilos> but he makes you work for it
<inetpro> where did you find him Kilos?
<SEptic> fair enough
<Kilos> he found us
<inetpro> haha... ok
<Kilos> dont know what took him 3 years
<SEptic> lol
<Kilos> maybe mint users are a bit slower
<Kilos> hehe
<SEptic> it seems so yes
<SEptic> haha
<Kilos> inetpro you didnt tell him welcome
<Kilos> when you say it peeps hang around
<Kilos> when i say it they go fishing tomorrow
<SEptic> used to live on irc as a kid ... been many years
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> i only learned about irc about  8 years ago
<SEptic> i stopped about 2006, want to learn and help with this ubuntu stuff and heard about irc chans and here i am
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> soon you will be using ubuntu
<Kilos> preferably kde flavour
<SEptic> lol! k i won't fight it ... i'll make a vm in the meantime
<Kilos> haha
<SEptic> kubuntu yes?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i dunno about 16.04 , im still on 14.04
<Kilos> inetpro advise
<SEptic> i see 16.04 is long term
<Kilos> yes as is 14.04
<Kilos> 5 years support
<Sicelo> and 12.04 :p
<Sicelo> (which i nuked on laptop last week)
<Kilos> haha i still run 12.04 on old desktop
<Kilos> works well on slower pcs
<Sicelo> old ThinkPad X40 :p ... 1GB RAM, 1.4GHz Pentium M processor
<Kilos> whew
<Sicelo> incredibly, latest stable Debian runs awesomely on it 
<SEptic> impressive
<Sicelo> but you won't believe this (at least i couldn't ...)
<Sicelo> Gnome 3 seems to be a lesser resource hog than Cinnamon DE (which is used in Mint)
<Sicelo> i practically couldn't do anything on the laptop with Cinnamon .. but Gnome 3 works just fine .. it's slower than XFCE, but definitely useable
<Sicelo> anyway .. i have a problem with gdm3+gnome-shell combination, 
<Sicelo> so currently using lightdm+gnome3
<SEptic> hectic
<Sicelo> anyone ever played with the JACK Audio Connection Kit?
<SEptic> the big + for mint is for ppl changing from windows, wiped my wife's windows on her laptop (Dell Inspiron 1545) and forced her to use mint with very little moaning
<SEptic> nope
<Kilos> hahaha
<Sicelo> i've also got two ex-Windows guys that I introduced to Linux .. pointed them to Mint too. They are happy about it too
<Sicelo> ah yes .. meant to ask this:
<Sicelo> https://www.isignite.co.za/wizard/BusinessRisk/Products?tab=%23CloudServer   <== do you know any better deal than this?
<Sicelo> i want just a basic site/blog and i don't expect a lot of traffic
<Sicelo> must be local
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry I was on the phone
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> you like scrolling back far
<Kilos> hehe
<nsnzero> i use mint too - on another laptop - this 1 is KDE
<Sicelo> never used KDE, although i've heard good things about it
<SEptic> i alway have a good laugh to myself when theres that communal office sigh about end of day windows upgrades
<nsnzero> hi Slcelo - mint made me change to linux but KDE made me stay
<SEptic> lol nice
<Sicelo> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Sicelo> tbh, i spend a lot of my time in a terminal ... can't say that either Gnome or KDE affects my use case much
<Sicelo> will test KDE one of these days soon however
<nsnzero> SEptic: windows 10 upgrades brings my office network to a stand still - i just disable the upgrader 
<Sicelo> nsnzero: WSUS :)
<Sicelo> or whatever it's called nowadays
<SEptic> ja look, since the whole pushy win10 update story, not interested in running that as my main OS
<nsnzero> Sicelo: there is a a version of mint with the KDE Desktop - try it out . it uses KDE 4 which is stable and mature 
<SEptic> yes, have to run VMs for proprietary software, but my main OS is mint on SSD 
<SEptic> aah ok cool will check
<SEptic> boot time is mental
<Sicelo> nsnzero: will just install kde on top of this ;)
<nsnzero> that works too
<Sicelo> jessie seems to have 4.11 .. i guess should be good enought
<nsnzero> ms is good at marketing - but win10 it not wining the hearts of all 
<SEptic> ... and those useless tiles
<SEptic> *puts head in hands*
<nsnzero> you can always test KDE Plasma in a VM - its not stable or mature enough for me to recommend - use it just for the challenge of it  
<SEptic> yea, dl'ing a bunch of .iso
<Sicelo> i've read aobut Plasma too .. aiui it was at least touch-screen focused?
<captine> evening all
<nsnzero> Sicelo: i dont recall but i guess touch is the new in thing 
<Kilos> hi captine 
<nsnzero> good evening captine
<Sicelo> hi hi captine 
<nsnzero> Kilos: how you feeling ?
<Kilos> hehe with my hands
<Sicelo> yes nsnzero .. i read about it while comparing window managers suitable for tablet us. apparently plasma was making very good progress
<Kilos> actually flu is improving ty
<nsnzero> Sicelo: while touch looks good (and awesome in the movies) i really not a fan - have a wndows 8 touch tablet lying around somewhere - it never impress me other than the marketing hype 
<Sicelo> but if you chroot a linux distro in your android phone for example .. a touch-optimized WM helps
<Sicelo> particularly as capacitive touch panels took over the accurate resistive panels of yester-year. unless you pay for some expensive 'modern' stylus/pen
<nsnzero> Sicelo: thats true 
<Sicelo> just looked at the meeting agenda ... 
<Sicelo> does ubuntu-za sometimes organize events?
<Kilos> yes when someone has time
<Sicelo> where could i see some past events? and past meeting minutes?
<Kilos> inetpro ^^
<Kilos> superfly ^^
<Sicelo> ah .. got the past minutes 
<Sicelo> will try to be here for the next meeting as audience :)
<SEptic> i'm using hexchat atm, better recommended irc clients?
<Kilos> you are welcome
<Kilos> on kde?
<Kilos> hexchat is good for gnomd
<Kilos> e
<Sicelo> SEptic: irssi :p
<SEptic> mint
<Kilos> hexchat is fine imo
<SEptic> ah ok cool
<Kilos> irssi is hard work
<Kilos> for me anyway
<SEptic> ... just wondering what all the cool kids are using
<Kilos> some guys use quassel then they can bounce wirh cell as well
<Sicelo> irssi only for me on everything - laptop/pc/cell
<Sicelo> Kilos: XChat dead? used to look good last i used it
<nsnzero> hardcore - konversation on kde 
<Kilos> un supported last i heard but still works
<Sicelo> sucks .. it seemed a good client. i guess hexchat is a fork?
<Sicelo> meh ..
<Sicelo> split
<superfly> ohi Sicelo
 * superfly uses Quassel
<superfly> (and quasseldroid, and occasionally quassel-webserver)
<Sicelo> superfly: ;)
 * superfly doesn't know if he qualifies as a cool kid... probably not
<SEptic> checking out quassel ...
<Kilos> wb everyone
<Kilos> major netspit
<SEptic> lol i rem splits when i used irc back in the day
<Sicelo> :)
<SEptic> walk down memory lane this weekend
<inetpro> good night everybody 
<Kilos> night inetpro 
<Sicelo> nighty
<SEptic> night
 * Sicelo is installing kde now :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> now we just wait for SEptic 
<Kilos> kde might be a bit slow on that lappy
<Sicelo> okay .. i'll go back to Gnome then :p
<Sicelo> (if it's unusable, that is)
<Kilos> try it first though
<Kilos> at times its worth waiting for
<Kilos> takes some getting used to
<SEptic> lol i'm on it
<Sicelo> i see it is pulling in vlc as a dependency .. /me has not used vlc in a long time
<Kilos> lol
<Sicelo> land mysql .. wut :-/
<Sicelo> s/land/and/
<Sicelo> sqlite too, lol
<Sicelo> now i'm wondering what all this stuff gets used for
<Sicelo> jre :-/
<Sicelo> gd
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<Sicelo> nightie Kilos 
<SEptic> i'm out
<SEptic> moro
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> who's awake
<Sicelo> me
<Sicelo> not happy about KDE, lol (from Gnome)
<Symmetria> heh, Im sitting here kinda freaked out haha
<Sicelo> Symmetria: any idea how i create/access another workspace in KDE?
<Symmetria> so, I knew I had like, a ton of work to complete, Im on a tight deadline, the work requires a crapload of concentration, and I only got 6 hours sleep last night
<Symmetria> so at 6am, I get up, I have a cup of coffee
<Symmetria> at lunch time, I take 200mgs of provigil (something that was recommended to me and that is avialable in Kenya over the counter)
<Sicelo> aw ..  that seems bad
<Symmetria> heh, I've now been working for 18 hours straight, my concentration is totally perfect, and I feel like I just woke up for 12 hours of good sleep
<Symmetria> its like... I took 10 cups of coffee and got all the alertness but none of the downsides, its... wierd
<Symmetria> and no, no idea on KDE :)
<Sicelo> i feel like i'm back on Windows :-/
<Sicelo> KDE looks good .. no lies
<Sicelo> and i see a few things here and there it does better than Gnome .. but err ...
<Sicelo> now i have to RTFM before I can use workspaces ... i don't like that .. heck, even win 10 has them now
<Symmetria> lol, I refuse to use X as a desktop system, heh, purely because of application support
<Symmetria> I stick to linux for servers
<Symmetria> windows 10 for desktop 
<Symmetria> and osx for notebooks 
<Symmetria> (I'd love to run OSX as primary but osx without apple hardware doesnt work terribly well and I cant get apple hardware big enough to replace my current desktop specs)
<Sicelo> and some of us have no will to pay $$$ to apple anyway
<Symmetria> heh for me, I'd pay for it if I could find a machine that could do what my other desktop system can in terms of specs
<Symmetria> lol, hardware is the one thing I never go cheap on 
<Symmetria> http://server.alstonnetworks.net/photos/IMG_0184.JPG
<Symmetria> my office at home ;p
<Sicelo> you have the money to pay for it .. 
<Symmetria> Sicelo lol, some of it, the rest I find reasons to make the company pay for ;p
<Sicelo> nice setup there .. what you do with it?
<Sicelo> at least you also have someone to pull strings with, lol ..
<Symmetria> Sicelo heh, I work for a very large telco/ISP, as group head of strategy
<Symmetria> so everything from monitoring the network to network designs to working on 50 routers at once 
<Symmetria> heh, also video conferencing and everything else
<Sicelo> okay .. makes sense
<Symmetria> (you'll notice the cisco telepresence camera on the top of the monitor on the far right)
<Symmetria> thats a high def VC camera
<Symmetria> Sicelo lol, the other stuff is mostly disk space - the problems of 2 much bandwidth, it leads to 2 much disk space
<Symmetria> ;p
<Sicelo> (got workspaces now .. the call them desktops)
<Sicelo> now, to find focus-follows-mouse
<Sicelo> you're living the life ;)
<Symmetria> btw, the reason I actually came in here, is anyone in here on FTTH 
<Symmetria> with proper bandwidth?
<Symmetria> I wanna do a speed / transfer test from where I am to someone on one of the FTTH ISP's in ZA
<Sicelo> i think people are sleeping .. i already can't buy an old apple .. so ftth is a dream i won't be realizing anytime soon, lol
<Symmetria> LOL, bandwidth for me is the one thing I DON'T pay for at all
<Symmetria> (and I have stupid amounts of it, haha, especially considering I'm in Kenya)
 * Symmetria has 2 x 10G fibers into his house
<Symmetria> lol
<Sicelo> nice
<Symmetria> I'm gonna cry if I ever move back to ZA
<Symmetria> and have to go back to like, normal people bandwidth
<Symmetria> hehe
<Sicelo> i say ZA has quite good b/w ... i come from Swaziland ..
<Symmetria> Sicelo ZA bandwidth in terms of the rest of the world, and even in terms of the rest of east africa
<Symmetria> sucks :)
<Symmetria> but its all relative
<Sicelo> you don't want to be in Swaziland .. trust me
<Symmetria> lol, I know the problems with swazi, I used to supply the bandwidth for the university there
<Symmetria> and I saw the costs involved and the tiny amounts
<Sicelo> exactly
<Symmetria> heh we supply bandwidth into lesotho, but not swaziland
<Symmetria> maybe one day we'll start supplying there as well
<Symmetria> :P I won't stop until we supply the whole continent hehe
<Symmetria> (we also just bought out neotel)
<Sicelo> maybe
<Symmetria> Neotel is gonna be a fun project when I start working on that network
<Sicelo> test
<Sicelo> ah .. focus follows mouse done
 * Sicelo no longer unhappy about KDE .. just harder to find some of the settings here
<Symmetria> btw, whoever designed the cacti database backend
<Symmetria> needs a slap for making it horribly bloody complex 
<Sicelo> dunno it .. 
<Sicelo> this? http://www.cacti.net/downloads/docs/html/unix_configure_cacti.html
<Symmetria> yeah, its a monitoring / graphing tool
<Symmetria> except, heh, I needed a way to show me information differently so I was accessing the backend database to figure out what RRD's were where and draw my own status page 
 * Symmetria just discovered he could run 100gigabit over the same band spacing as a single 10gigabit using alien wave over 600 kilometers
<Sicelo> what ISP you're with?
<Symmetria> I work for Liquid Telecom group 
<Sicelo> will check them out tomorrow .. i should be heading for bed soonish
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-10
<thatgraemeguy> morning all
<inetpro> good mornings thatgraemeguy
<inetpro> and hi everyone else
<theblazehen> Hi all
<Kilos> guten tag herren
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<andrewlsd> Afternoon all
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<inetpro> Guten Abend Kilos
<Kilos> guten abend mein herr
<inetpro> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> moeg en jy inetpro , ek gaan slaap nou
<Kilos> night everyone. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-11
<superfly> Lekker thunderstorm here this evening. Even managed to catch a couple of pictures of lightning with my phone.
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<Kilos> morning inetpro and every one else
<inetpro> Kilos: eh, all good here and you?
<Kilos> ok ty sir
<inetpro> some readings for you: https://lonesysadmin.net/2017/07/10/the-dangers-of-experts-writing-documentation-a-real-life-example/
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> just like i said they dont say things for the novice to understand
<Kilos> i go read more
<inetpro> clearly there's always opportunity in that for others to do a better job :-)
<Kilos> the problem is of course
<Kilos> once one is capable of actually writing such help info that you forget how you struggled to get there in the first place
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ty for that inetpro 
<paddatrapper> i need suggestions: I'm looking for a streaming/logging daemon for radio. It/they need to capture from a single soundcard input and stream to shoutcast 24/7. The recording needs to happen in 10min segments named by the date and time. I currently have the recording done via cron and arecord in an lxc container, but darkice in another container is causing issues on the streaming side of things
<ebusuku-lappy> Hi all
<thatgraemeguy> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/219056-ubuntu-linux-now-available-in-windows-store.html
<thatgraemeguy> LOL, what a time to be alive :D :D
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-12
<inetpro> goeiemore
<CraigZim> goeiemore almal
<superfly> Dunno if anyone has heard of HyperLoop One, but some of their engineers use Ubuntu: https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/07/hyperloop-one-says-its-completed-a-first-full-systems-test-in-a-vacuum/
<bushtech> run into a problem with my one ubuntuserver(16.04) Didnt survive a reboot. picking 4.4.0-83 thru -81 in grub doesnt give me a boot up
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-13
<thatgraemeguy> bushtech: https://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows/88432#88432
<thatgraemeguy> I know you didn't do anything windows-related like in the question, but the steps to fix a busted boot process are the same
<thatgraemeguy> also, good morning everyone :-)
<bushtech> thatgraemeguy: Thanks for that, I'll have a look. I suspect a kernel problem but what do I know;)
<bushtech> This server on bootup goes through the mb welcome screen, flashes up grub and after that nothing. If I access the grub screen on bootup and go to advanced I see versions 4.4.0-81 to 4.4.0-83 available. But none of them will let me boot up. Have gone into recovery mode but I cant get internet access there to do some updates or whatever. So basically snookered now
<bushtech> When running dpkg in recovery mode it wants to install the following: libmircommon 7, libmircore1, libmirplatform15, mir-platform-graphics-mesa-kms12 mir-platform-graphics-mesa-x12 mir-platforminput-evdev6 and upgrade coreutils libmirclient9 mir-client-platform mesa-graphics-drivers-desktop
<bushtech> so presumably I need to get internet access in recovery mode so that I can install/upgrade
<bushtech> ok semi sorted
<bushtech> looks like it got internet access and booted through
<bushtech> will have to see if it survives a reboot after all the update/upgades
<bushtech> grr! failed restart again. In recovery mode theres some scrolling text and one of them states it failed to load start kernel modules
<antonza> wazzup all
<antonza> If anybody knows of someone looking for a job in Randburg let them know we are looking. Must have knowledge in python, php, mysql, linux and a brain. Will also send a mail out to the distribution group.
<Kilos> guten tag
<superfly> bwahaha, "and a brain"
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro wonder how bushtech is doing with his challenge of the day
<inetpro> or was that yesterday even
<sakhi> Good evening 
<inetpro> bushtech: welcome back
<inetpro> oh and hi sakhi
<inetpro> bushtech: am glad to see you surviving
<bushtech> Hi inetpro
<bushtech> just trying a manual reboot again and it seems to be hanging on  amanual 
<bushtech> a manual mount I have for one of the computers this server is meant to back up
<bushtech> dang! took 14 min to reboot and then failed to come up again
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-14
<andrewlsd> Hello #ubuntu-za :-D
<qwebirc42064> Hello
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-15
<squish102> running a litecoin mining rig on ubuntu now if boring compared to 2 years ago
<squish102> setup, tweak for about 2 hours, and run for 3 weeks without an issue
<Langjan> Good morning guys
<superfly> Good night Langjan, past bedtime for me.
<Langjan> Sleep well superfly 
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> what broke Langjan 
<Kilos> sorry was outside
<inetpro> goeiemmore
<inetpro> Kilos: see, I made it even
<inetpro> bushtech_: and you still have not figured out the cause?
<bushtech_> Hi all, inetpro. No, still won't start up unless I ngo through recovery mode. have tried this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/808863/ubuntu-upgrade-16-04-1-failed-to-start-load-kernel-modules But thesudo apt-get update
<bushtech_> sudo apt-get -f install
<bushtech_> sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<bushtech_> doesn't work
<inetpro> bushtech_: then how do you go in eventually, or is this another machine?
<inetpro> oh... you said it
<inetpro> recovery mode
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hmm...
<bushtech_> yes, hitting ctrl C after viewing details in dpkg makes it boot
<Kilos> bushtech_ what i see rings a bell
<inetpro> strange one that
<Kilos> what is the error message you get
<Kilos> sorry i dont see it
<Kilos> ok i go read that link
<bushtech_> failed to start load kernel modules
<Kilos> what do you see with sudo apt update
<bushtech_> it is up to date. no failures listed
<Kilos> i think i had that once, whenever it was, on grub menu can you choose to boot from an older version?
<Kilos> and in synaptic can you choose edit and fix broken
<bushtech_> btdt. grub show 3 versions 81,82,83. none of them will boot 
<inetpro> systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service
<Kilos> oh my
<bushtech_> inetpro. you want me to run that?
<inetpro> yep
<bushtech_> let me just ssh so I can paste
<Langjan> Hi Kilos inetpro bushtech_ 
<inetpro> hi Langjan
<Langjan> hoe gaan dit?
<inetpro> bushtech_: apt-get update && dpkg --configure -a && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get -f install
<inetpro> or run each step between the '&&' on it's own
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<inetpro> '&&' means run the next command if the previous is succesful 
<Kilos> ok dankie en daar
<Langjan> Alles wel dankie Kilos en by jou?
<bushtech_>  systemd-modules-load.service - Load Kernel Modules
<bushtech_>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/systemd-modules-load.service; static; ven
<bushtech_>    Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Fri 2017-07-14 19:57:00 SAST; 16h ag
<bushtech_>      Docs: man:systemd-modules-load.service(8)
<bushtech_>            man:modules-load.d(5)
<bushtech_>  Main PID: 471 (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)
<Kilos> ook ok dankie
<Langjan> Mooi
<bushtech_> Jul 14 19:57:00 ubuntuserver systemd[1]: Starting Load Kernel Modules...
<bushtech_> Jul 14 19:57:00 ubuntuserver systemd[1]: systemd-modules-load.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<bushtech_> Jul 14 19:57:00 ubuntuserver systemd[1]: Failed to start Load Kernel Modules.
<bushtech_> Jul 14 19:57:00 ubuntuserver systemd[1]: systemd-modules-load.service: Unit entered failed state.
<bushtech_> Jul 14 19:57:00 ubuntuserver systemd[1]: systemd-modules-load.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.
<Langjan> koue op pad...
<Kilos> eish
<Langjan> lyk na Maandag en Dinsdag
<inetpro> bushtech_: yeah, that should be Active: active
<bushtech_> inetpro: ran them many times doesn't help
 * Kilos whispers boot-repair
<Langjan> Any hope for a USB stick that is not seen? Win 7 reinstalls its software then also cannot see it 
<Kilos> try disk utility
<inetpro> read the comment at https://askubuntu.com/questions/891628/ubuntu-16-04-failed-to-start-load-kernel-modules#comment1394733_891628
<Langjan> also does not see it
<Kilos> um
<inetpro> "Turn off secure boot in your BIOS."
<Kilos> testdisk
<inetpro> bushtech_: have you tried that ^^ ?
<Langjan> testdisk in linux or windoze?
<Kilos> Langjan if testdisk does not see it through it away
<Kilos> oh you in dows
<Langjan> no but tried there
<Kilos> use tetdisk in buntu
<Kilos> testdisk
<Langjan> ok so 
<Kilos> maybe sudo testdisk
<Kilos> might need to install it first
<Langjan> oh not an app?
<Kilos> i have had no probs for so long i forget all these things
<Kilos> ye its in synaptic
<Langjan> yes I see it
<Langjan>  thks
<Kilos> sudo apt install tetdisk
<Kilos> testdisk
<Kilos> sticky s
<Kilos> hi poppin
<Kilos> wbb asap
<Kilos> here
<bushtech_> inetpro: the apt-get update and the dpkg --configure -a.?
<inetpro> bushtech_: what's with that?
<bushtech_> maybe I should just try that set umpteen times and a see
<inetpro> do you see failures there?
<Langjan> Kilos, testdisk is installed but does not show
<Kilos> than that stick is most likely history sir
<Kilos> with all the important stuff on it
<Langjan> No, testdisk does not show
<Kilos> has it been near a magnet
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> it runs from cli man
<Kilos> sudo testdisk
<Kilos> choose no records
<Kilos> or no lgs if it sees it
<Kilos> logs
<inetpro> bushtech_: I need to go out quickly, will be back later
<inetpro> there has to be a solution for this... I hope you find it soon
<Kilos> boot-repair
<bushtech_> np inetpro thanks
<Kilos> bushtech_ try boot-repair
<Kilos> sudo apt install boot-repair
<Langjan> No, testdisk does nor pick it up either
<Kilos> then its scrap Langjan 
<Langjan> ok thaks good to know
<Kilos> try see with gparted
<Kilos> might just see it
<Langjan> no it does not
<Kilos> then its scrap
<Langjan> nor does disks
<Langjan> another q plse
<Kilos> yes?
<Kilos> whats a q
<Langjan> Skype has upgraded had to do new install of the app
<Langjan> now it shows in the ;launcher and the panel
<Langjan> I want to delete the icon in the launcher but it sticks like vrazy
<Kilos> whew ask if any mate users are here
<Kilos> right click it?
<Langjan> no Ubuntu 16.04 unity
<Kilos> drag it to the bin or onto desktop
<Langjan> I get "lock to launcher" and "quit" but neither does anything
<Langjan> jumps back 
<Kilos> why you want to remove it?
<Langjan> clutters my launcher
<Kilos> lol i have no idea sir
<Langjan> tried Ezane, no success
<Langjan> Also tried menu editor
<Langjan> eish!
<Kilos> why you think they dumped unity
<Kilos> its only one piece of clutter man
<Kilos> live with it or break something else trying to fix it
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> what happened to mate
<Langjan> Mate is live and well on my laptop
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> put ate on desktop as well
<Kilos> mate
<Langjan> desktop runs good on unity with 8 GB RAM and ssd
<Kilos> look in synaptic what it is called, maybe mate-desktop
<Langjan> No,no - very happy with unity
<Kilos> then you can choose at login which one to use
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> I'll play around a bit, maybe go timeshift and start over with Skype
<Kilos> first remove skype completely
<Kilos> even in the . files
<Langjan> Good idea, then reinstall carefully
<Kilos> then try remove the thing
<bushtech_> Kilos: installed boot-repair but when I try to run it the first error is : Failed to connect to Mir
<Kilos> then only install skype again
<Kilos> inetpro whats that mean
<Kilos> bushtech_ just try running boot-repair from an install dvd or stick
<Kilos> i dont know anything about mir
<Kilos> let me try find you a link
<bushtech_> seems I need to install first
<bushtech_> Mir that is
<Kilos> https://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/boot-repair-disk-64bit.iso/download
<Kilos> then you run it from a cd or stick
<bushtech_> from search:  3
<bushtech_> down vote
<bushtech_> accepted
<bushtech_> 	
<bushtech_> Mir is the next-gen graphical display server created by Canonical that in the future will sostitute the X server. 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i have fallen far behind
<bushtech_> please ignore rubbish in between
<Kilos> you can still install stuff hey?
<bushtech_> yep server connected to internet
<Kilos> last resort normally other than boot-repair is open synaptic and typ in kernel in serch and then right click and reinstall everything that shows as installed
<Kilos> do the same with linux
<Kilos> take time but normally will reinstall whats broken
<bushtech_> thanks wiil try that
<bushtech_> stupid question:  what is default on 16.04 or am I running unity?
<Kilos> i have no idea, when i switched to kde i didnt bother with unity anymore
<Kilos> 16.04 might be gnome
<Kilos> ask Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi, ?
<Langjan> You need Unity default boot settings bushtech_ ?
<bushtech_> I dont want to willy nilly install a new whachamacallit
<Kilos> thats why reinstall in synaptic what is already installed
<bushtech_> if I'm running gnome dont want to change now
<Kilos> maybe clean out your archives first
<Kilos> copy them to a folder somewhere
<bushtech_> need a better search than kernel, too much stuff listed
<Kilos> it could be any one thats faulty
<Kilos> did you look in synaptic edit fix broken
<bushtech_> says fixed dependency problems at the bottom
<Kilos> ok then reinstall grub-pc and grub-pc-bin i think they were
<Kilos> type grub in synaptic and reinstall all grub stuff that is already installed 
<Kilos> and look for error messages
<Kilos> i dont think grub will reinstall into a faulty kernel
<Kilos> gimme 10 i need t take a pill sigh
<Kilos> wb Langjan 
<Kilos> any news bushtech_ 
<Langjan> Kilos, looks like the new Skype is set up to clutter the launcher and the panel
<Kilos> you can always do like me and save home and reinstall
<Kilos> oh my Langjan 
<Kilos> i havent used skype for about a month, even removed it from my cell. it eats data even when you dont use it
<Langjan> I restarted so it could autostart and installed itself same way, does not heed "quit"  
<Langjan> Oh, ok
<Langjan> Data fortunately not a prob here
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Looks like I have a permanent unnecessary feature in my launcher...and it's Windoze-based. lmga!
<Langjan> England 7/2 after 6 overs... 
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech_> picked all grub stuff in synaptic for reinstall. seems stuck on "Setting up grub-pc-dbg(2.02~beta2-36ubuntu 3.11)...
<bushtech_> yep, definitely stuck there
<bushtech_> no looks like it was successfully reinstalled but doesnt show as completed when reinstalling
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> where are the clever guys
<Kilos> all i can think of is if it doesnt boot now then go with kernel and boot stuff reinstall
<Kilos> maybe even try boot-repair again
<Kilos> i cant do techie stuff but normally if you hit something with a large enough hammer it moves
<bushtech_> havent managed to run boot-repair yet, still wondering about the effects of Mir
<Kilos> will mir take over from xserver
<Kilos> lol may google pitfalls of using mir on whatever version you are using
<Kilos> maybe its even better
<bushtech_> lets hear what inetpro reckons when he gets back
<paddatrapper> Kilos: with Ubuntu dropping Unity, I doubt it. Wayland is the future replacement for X
<paddatrapper> Hi everyone
<bushtech_> know ver little about this stuff, wayland got something to do with Mir?
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper please help bushtech_ 
<paddatrapper> bushtech_: mir and wayland are both display "servers", they replace X in managing input and actually rendering stuff on the screen
<Kilos> i wonder if reinstall ubuntu-desktop could help bushtech_ 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I don't have any more insights... Dunno what's happening there 
<Kilos> kernel error
<Kilos> how does one reinstall the kernel stuff thats needed for booting
<bushtech_> gotcha paddatrapper, what is the default in 16.04 ie what am I running?
<paddatrapper> bushtech_: X
<paddatrapper> Kilos: apt install <kernel package>? 
<Kilos> your error is long before x even starts working isnt it
<bushtech_> duh OK thanks
<Kilos> now just to find which kernel package
<Kilos> thats why i use synaptic reinstall everything kernel related
<Kilos> then you must have the right one as well
<Kilos> i dont know if systemback still exists but you could make a stick to install with and everything will be as it was before
<bushtech_> if I search for kernel in synaptic should it list my  3 ie 81 to 83?
<Kilos> mine made a 6g install stick
<Kilos> paddatrapper what does that mean?
<paddatrapper> bushtech_: what are the package versions? 
<Kilos> synaptic should show everything installed on your system
<bushtech_> under kernel search the only thing it lists as installed is kerneloops-daemon
<Kilos> and under linux ?
<paddatrapper> bushtech_: can you use apt? 
<bushtech_> yep
<Kilos> there are headers and stuff, they all related i think
<paddatrapper> apt-cache search linux
<bushtech_> freenode will freak if I paste that lot
<bushtech_> something I should look for?
<Kilos> pastebin it
<Kilos> https://bin.snyman.info
<bushtech_> shall I just stick it in there
<Kilos> yes thats where we put stuff for the brains to diagnose
<bushtech_> k
 * paddatrapper will be back later
<bushtech_> finally got it copied, 3700 lines, sorry inetpro
<Kilos> lol wow
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<inetpro> uname -r
<inetpro> and to get all your installed kernels:
<inetpro> dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | grep ii | awk '{print $3}'
<bushtech_> uname -r
<bushtech_> 4.4.0-83-generic
<bushtech_> ubuntuserver# dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | grep ii | awk '{print $3}'
<bushtech_> 4.4.0-81.104
<bushtech_> 4.4.0-81.104
<bushtech_> 4.4.0-83.106
<bushtech_> 4.4.0-83.106
<bushtech_> 4.4.0.83.89
<inetpro> Kilos: you and your re-installs :-)
<inetpro> bushtech_: your problem is unlikely to be in the boot sector
<Kilos> hahaha only way i used to be able to keep going inetpro 
<inetpro> more like a systemd issue
<Kilos> kernel probs are only for clever guys to sort
<inetpro> bushtech_: have you looked around for a SECURE BOOT option in your BIOS?
<inetpro> sudo dmidecode | head
<inetpro> that ^^ should show you your BIOS vendor and version
<inetpro> or more detailed:
<inetpro> sudo dmidecode -t bios
<inetpro> Secure Boot is a feature designed to prevent malicious software and unauthorized media from loading during the boot process. This option is enabled by default, but can be turned off in UEFI / BIOS.
<inetpro> unfortunately it can also prevent Linux and other non-Windows operating systems from booting
<bushtech_> inetpro: no, have not looked in bios. But this server has been running for a while like this. but mb replaced a while ago so could be an issue
<inetpro> if we know what bios and version you have we can perhaps help you to find where that option is
<bushtech_> first bit:SMBIOS 3.0 present.
<bushtech_> Handle 0x0000, DMI type 0, 24 bytes
<bushtech_> BIOS Information
<bushtech_>         Vendor: American Megatrends Inc.
<bushtech_>         Version: 2003
<bushtech_>         Release Date: 09/19/2016
<bushtech_>         Address: 0xF0000
<bushtech_>         Runtime Size: 64 kB
<bushtech_>         ROM Size: 16384 kB
<bushtech_>  BIOS Revision: 5.11
<inetpro> check https://www.google.com/search?q=American+Megatrends+Inc+2003+secure+boot&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi-5tf-tYvVAhUpDsAKHSEkBJUQ_AUICygC&biw=1116&bih=516
<inetpro> see if you can spot an image there that looks like yours
<bushtech_> k
<inetpro> I'd say try enable Legacy Support and disable Secure Boot
<inetpro> you can always reverse it if that doesn't help
<inetpro> just make a note of what it was
<inetpro> more info on Unified Extensible Firmware Interface (UEFI) and Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bushtech_> mine is quite a fancy screen with spinning fans
<bushtech_> but I can see that secure boot is enabled
<bushtech_> is legacy support somewhere in the bios?
<bushtech_> cant see that I can change the secure boot
<inetpro> in that link above you should often have seen it on the same page in the bios
<inetpro> bushtech_: you have 64bit Ubuntu installed?
<bushtech_> https://www.google.com/search?q=American+Megatrends+Inc+2003+secure+boot&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi-5tf-tYvVAhUpDsAKHSEkBJUQ_AUICygC&biw=1116&bih=516#imgrc=GJ7kH7ObuC32NM:
<bushtech_> that one looks like it could be mine
<inetpro> your link shows all images
<inetpro> click on the image and choose "View image" then send us the link
<bushtech_> ah sorry
<bushtech_> http://sanuja.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/asus_bios_ez_mode.jpg
<inetpro> interesting
<bushtech_> no it's 32 bit
<inetpro> eish!
<bushtech_> when a doctor says interesting to me I have to change my undies
<inetpro> haha, I'm not a doctor :-)
<inetpro> but you certainly seem to have a more modern bios screen there
<inetpro> not one that I have come across yet
<inetpro> sudo dmidecode -t system
<bushtech_> damn, don't have the box anymore so cant tell you what it is
<inetpro> what do you have for System Information?
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> Manufacturer and Product Name
<bushtech_> where would I find system info?
<inetpro> bushtech_: sudo dmidecode -t system
<inetpro> bushtech_: do you have Windows installed as well, or not?
<bushtech_> no windows
<inetpro> https://www.technorms.com/45538/disable-enable-secure-boot-asus-motherboard-uefi-bios-utility
<inetpro> looks like quite a process to disable a simple thing 
<inetpro> not sure I understand all that
<inetpro> "straightforward once you know the steps"
<bushtech_> heh yes btdt
<bushtech_> normally takes days to sort out the mess afterwards
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> bushtech_: have you looked at: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=210194
<bushtech_> nope
<bushtech_> that dmidecode doesnt seem to work
<bushtech_> Handle 0x0001, DMI type 1, 27 bytes
<bushtech_> System Information
<bushtech_>         Manufacturer: System manufacturer
<bushtech_>         Product Name: System Product Name
<bushtech_>         Version: System Version
<bushtech_>         Serial Number: System Serial Number
<bushtech_>         UUID: 5520C016-2B7E-1610-1F3D-704D7BB16C51
<bushtech_>         Wake-up Type: Power Switch
<bushtech_>         SKU Number: SKU
<bushtech_>         Family: To be filled by O.E.M.
<bushtech_> get this sort of thing
<inetpro> yikes!
<bushtech_> running out of undies
<inetpro> well it has to be ASUS based on the BIOS screen
<inetpro> sorry, that link above won't help much, I think
<bushtech_> prett sure its an asus board
<inetpro> lsb_release -d
<inetpro> bushtech_: ^^
<bushtech_> from archliux: systemctl restart systemd-modules-load.service
<bushtech_> Job for systemd-modules-load.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<inetpro> and
<inetpro> bushtech_: uname -a
<bushtech_> lsb_release -d
<bushtech_> Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<bushtech_> uname -a
<bushtech_> Linux ubuntuserver 4.4.0-83-generic #106-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 26 17:54:25 UTC 2017 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<inetpro> ok, so maybe, let's look into that... can you identify the module that failed?
<inetpro> hmm.... but I see you already posted that above
<bushtech_> systemd uninformative: Failed to start Load Kernel Modules.
<inetpro> have you tried booting with a live 64bit disk?
<inetpro> what kinda specs are we looking at in terms of CPU and RAM, maybe time to abandon 32bit
<bushtech_> from journalctl: Failed to find module 'usbserial vendor=0x067b product=0x2303'
<bushtech_> hmmmm
<bushtech_> could that be it?
<inetpro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1519102
<bushtech_> where would that little line be hiding?
<inetpro> oops... ignore that 
<inetpro> from journalctl: Failed to find module 'usbserial vendor=0x067b product=0x2303'
<inetpro> that looks interesting
<bushtech_> cat /etc/modules contins that line
<bushtech_> hash it and reboot?
<inetpro> lsusb
<bushtech_> lsusb
<bushtech_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<bushtech_> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
<bushtech_> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0835:1601 Action Star Enterprise Co., Ltd
<bushtech_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<inetpro> Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
<bushtech_> bollocks. Hope its not the connection to my weather station
<inetpro> can you try disconnect that maybe?
<inetpro> and then boot
<bushtech_> I've got a ST labs usb to serial connection plugged in from my weather station
<bushtech_> can do
<Kilos> wow what a job this turned out to be
<Kilos> i have slept and you still going
<inetpro> Kilos: I like going the long routes :-)
<Kilos> yes i know
<Kilos> but your normally get it fixed mr fixit
<Kilos> i actually miss the days i needed help all the time
<bushtech_> unplugged usb/serial but still wouln't reboot
<inetpro> you get to understand more of it going the long route 
<inetpro> bushtech_: ai!
<Kilos> how long has this thing been running
<Kilos> new install or upgrade or what caused the prob
<bushtech_> what?
<inetpro> bushtech_: I didn't expect it to be the issue
<bushtech_> now  I'm going to try hashing out the usb line in /etc/modules
<inetpro> worth a try but I don't think it's that
<inetpro> bushtech_: have you tried booting with a live CD, just to see whether it works?
<bushtech_> no
<bushtech_> ok rebooting with hashed line didnt work as you expected Sir
<inetpro> re-installing is the absolute last option
<inetpro> there has to be a good reason why it failed
<bushtech_> been trying for weeks to find it
<inetpro> wow, you are a very patient man
<bushtech_> btw that was the only line in /etc/modules
<bushtech_> been able to boot it so not a critical issue
 * inetpro has nothing defined in /etc/modules
<bushtech_> yeah, something must have added it. just need to check at 5.30 that the weather station posts
<inetpro> bushtech_: you only work on cli from this machine?
<inetpro> bushtech_: have you looked at /var/log/kern.log yet?
<bushtech_> currently ssh'ed in from windows machine via mobaxterm
<inetpro> and did your weather station work?
<bushtech_> yep weather station posted
<inetpro> bushtech_: do you have Windows 10 installed?
<bushtech_> on my windows laptop yes
<bushtech_> masses of stuff in kern.log
<bushtech_> something I should look for?
<bushtech_> spotted this: \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID
<hibana> hmm...
<hibana> inetpro got lost in the ether somewhere
<inetpro> bushtech_: sorry, am not sure what I missed
<inetpro> last thing I had was this "bushtech_: do you have Windows 10 installed?"
<bushtech_> on my windows laptop yes
<bushtech_> masses of stuff in kern.log
<bushtech_> something I should look for?
<inetpro> ai!
<bushtech_> lyk my jy voel soos ou geniss- beswaard
 * inetpro don't like it when someone/something pulls the rug out under my feet
<bushtech_> patience my young paduan
<bushtech_> no time limit on this- go eat supper, etc
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech_> wat lag jy. dis ernstige stories die :)
<inetpro> Kilos: ja nee man, wat gaan aan?
<bushtech> dink hyt al gaan slaap
<inetpro> ja lyk my so
<inetpro> seker van skok uitgepaas omdat die Sharks verloor het
<bushtech> inetpro dankie vir die hulp waardeer dit
<inetpro> bushtech: groot plesier meneer, maar weet nie so mooi of ek met enigiets gehelp het nie
<bushtech> monitor nog kern.log maar sien niks snaaks nie
<bushtech> 2 koppe darem beter as een
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> bushtech: maar as jy kans het moet jy die live CD probeer
<bushtech> aha man nog wakker
<inetpro> Kilos: welkom terug
<Kilos> was dozing guys, had another chest day
<Kilos> danke
<inetpro> ai!
<bushtech> hoop jys ok
<Kilos> yeah it was a mild one
<inetpro> bushtech: probeer eers jou normale 32bit iso en dan probeer jy bietjie die 64bit... en kyk of jy enigiets wys word
<bushtech> what is involved in changing from 32 bit to 64 bit?
<bushtech> great minds
<Kilos> big job
<Kilos> everything changes
<bushtech> complete reinstall rewuired?
<Kilos> only some multiarch packages are used still i think
<bushtech> required
<Kilos> i think so yes
<inetpro> most developers are ahead of the game on high end devices with the latest and greatest speeds
<Kilos> cant just do an upgrade i think
<inetpro> they don't care about 32bit anymore
<bushtech> dont know if I got the strentgh to set up raid and rsync again
<Kilos> night guys, have a good night and rest well
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech> nag lekker slaap
 * Kilos waves
<Kilos> dankie baie
<bushtech> inetpro: I suppose it should be 1604 live cd. 
<bushtech> got lots of prev versions lol
<inetpro> you want the normal Unity version?
<inetpro> that would be http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<bushtech> duh. unity x Mir kde etc mean nothing to me 
<bushtech> just go with the vanilla version
<bushtech> less $%#@
<bushtech> the way I feel now juming through hoops to reboot is less hassle than seting up raid and rsync again
<bushtech> oh and trying to remember how I got my weather sation to work on ubuntu
<bushtech> sation/station
<bushtech> just thinking about it ugh
<inetpro> haha, I know that feeling
<inetpro> you're getting too old sir
<bushtech> heh no I just dont know enough
<bushtech> things like that take days of googling
<inetpro> please note, I didn't say you should just do the install
<inetpro> just run the system from CD and see whether it works
<inetpro> or from DVD for that matter
<inetpro> I mean USB
<bushtech> stck?
<inetpro> yep
<bushtech> oh yeah
<bushtech> Works great but seems to eat usb sticks
<bushtech> cant get them back to normal
<inetpro> if it works from your old 32bit live disk then we know there's something that can be fixed
<inetpro> no man, with usb you can do the installation and then clean it again for other uses
<bushtech> just busy hunting for that 32 bit iso. must be on one ofthe computers arond here
<bushtech> with me they seem to ebcome one purpose. wipe them and nothing can read them
<inetpro> you just need gparted to format a flash disk in VFAT or old DOS format again
<inetpro> gparted made things quite easy these days
<bushtech> ah found it ubuntu-16.04.1-server-i386x
<inetpro> server?
<bushtech> yep its a server hence raid rsync
<inetpro> oh but then you don't need the GUI at all
<bushtech> theoretically yes but practically no
<inetpro> I mean, the server version doesn't come with GUI
<inetpro> if you want a GUI then you install the desktop version
<bushtech> yep I add it
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> what do you need the GUI for?
<bushtech> its a server I use server version
<bushtech> check on weather station, etc
<inetpro> you have a link for me?
<bushtech> much as I like cli, it doesnt work for everything
<bushtech> for weather station?
<inetpro> if you want the server version you need http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<inetpro> bushtech: yes
<bushtech> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=INORTHWE6#history
<inetpro> that's yours?
<bushtech> have a good look. If I start reloading gonna be a month of Sundays before you see it again
<bushtech> yes
<inetpro> golden rule: don't rush into it
<bushtech> wise words I tell myself every time
<inetpro> do you have a link to where they tell you how to install it?
<bushtech> just dont listen to myself
<bushtech> ooh, that will be weewx
<bushtech> I dont shudder when I think about it so prob wasnt too painful
<bushtech> http://www.weewx.com/docs/debian.htm
<inetpro> you don't have a webcam there, do you?
<bushtech> no, keep looking at them but too expensive
<inetpro> cool
<bushtech> but then I am looking at night imaging
 * inetpro still dreaming of setting up a weather station
<bushtech> not for the weather but the wild critters running around here at night
<inetpro> doesn't look too difficult actually 
<inetpro> but always easier said than done
<bushtech> dont think so
<inetpro> why not just install the real thing and do it on Debian?
<bushtech> whereabouts you, you might have a station running wunderground near you
<bushtech> explain please
<inetpro> you know the Heatherdale Cemetery perhaps or Bentleys Country Lodge? I'm close to that in Pretoria North / Karenpark
<bushtech> lets have look
<inetpro> Ubuntu Server should be perfectly fine as well
<inetpro> you don't have a spare machine there perhaps?
<bushtech> waterkloof
<inetpro> you don't want the weatherstation to stop running while you battle with the installation
<bushtech> got a small zbox
<bushtech> i wont lose records just the posting to wunderground will stop
<bushtech> weather st stores about 3months. 
<bushtech> should manage the changeover in that hah
<inetpro> how much bandwidth does it use?
<inetpro> probably insignificant
<inetpro> this one looks closest to me https://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/FAWB
<bushtech> wonderboom south https://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:00000.32.68262
<inetpro> what are we talking about in terms of hardware needed?
<bushtech> ah ok
<bushtech> davis vantage vue does it you dont need the most expensive davis
<inetpro> and you get that where?
<bushtech> there is an agent in SA
<inetpro> eish! R12,770
<inetpro> http://www.killerdeals.co.za/davis-vantage-weather-station-p-1627.html
<bushtech> cw Price
<bushtech> doent sound like a killer deal to me
<bushtech> think I paid about 6K, but that was 7 years ago
<inetpro> will have to remain lower down in my list of priorities for now
<bushtech> and just remembered you need a data logger as wel
<inetpro> anyway, I don't see where you need any GUI, so please don't install a GUI
<bushtech> what did you mean here: why not just install the real thing and do it on Debian
<bushtech> inetpro: 
<inetpro> because at the to it says, "weeWX: Installation on Debian-based systems"
<bushtech> one of which is ubuntu
<inetpro> which is fine
<bushtech> I run 2 servers, like having them the same, then I can cross check
<inetpro> thing with these installation guidelines, they don't always give you the whole thing from A to Z
<bushtech> yes, have found that many times
<bushtech> then you need a crysta balll
<inetpro> looks like even the Raspberry Pi would be a good candidate as a weather station
<inetpro> what specs do you have for your server?
<bushtech> as a weather station or handling the data from a ws
<bushtech> specs?
<inetpro> the amount of CPU and RAM for the server with the serial port 
<bushtech> I3 with 4g ram
<inetpro> specs = specifications
<bushtech> heh I know the abbrev.
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> looks like an overkill if you ask me... unless you use it for other purposes as well
<bushtech> it only an i3 cos mb was replaced 2 months a go
<bushtech> wouldnt call it exactly high spec
<inetpro> how often does it upload to wunderground.com?
<inetpro> looks like once every 30 minutes
<bushtech> correct
<bushtech> when this station was set up data out here was via satellite @ R3K for a gig per month
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> Raspberry Pi 3 Model B features a quad-core 64-bit ARM Cortex A53 clocked at 1.2 GHz with 1GB of LPDDR2-900 SDRAM
<inetpro> looks like that ^^ is more than enough even
<bushtech> oh I'm sure
<bushtech> but hanging 3hdd off it hmmm
<inetpro> R629
<inetpro> how much HDD space do you use?
<bushtech> just installed unetbootin on server, no idea how you would run it from cli
<bushtech> 2 backup drives are 1tb each
<bushtech> just need to backup 2 windows laptops
<inetpro> ah, so there's the answer to my question above
<bushtech> oh and my kodi backup
<inetpro> question / statement
<inetpro> kodi, for what?
<inetpro> Music, Movies, TV Shows and Photos?
<bushtech> the kodi backup. your kodi setup files
<bushtech> no music etc . thats on the other server
<inetpro> interesting
<bushtech> this time I dont need new undies
<inetpro> haha :-)
<bushtech> Ive got 1604.1 here shouls I rather download 1604.2?
<inetpro> doesn't mater that much, your first update with 16.04.1 will just download much more files than if you start with .2
<bushtech> just want to run it as a livecd
<inetpro> did you download the desktop version?
<bushtech> no downloads yet
<inetpro> the server version has no live cd thingy, if I remember correctly
<inetpro> s/thingy/interface/
<bushtech> ah see wahat you mean
<bushtech> but if im gonna start buggering around might just as well download 1604.2  Which is only 64 bit afaik and install it
<inetpro> just do it! 
<inetpro> if you have the data, of course
<bushtech> i have the data these days, thats why you're suddenly seeing me here again
<bushtech> but I'm going with server version again
<inetpro> cool
<bushtech> so how far is nearest weather station to you?
<inetpro> install the whole thing, as if you don't have the weather station connected to it, on another machine just to experiment 
<bushtech> hmm yeah can do
<bushtech> shouldnt bend the zbox
<inetpro> oops, as if you have the weather station connected*
<inetpro> daspoort is probably closer to me but that's on the other side of the mountain
<bushtech> yeah no good, totally diff wether on either side
<inetpro> time to go sleep
<inetpro> good night
<bushtech> night inetpro thanks
<inetpro> you're welcome
#ubuntu-za 2018-07-09
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: ping
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: pong 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: LP:  Rejected:
<pavlushka> Unable to find distroseries: Bionic
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: Distribution: ????
<pavlushka> Urgency: medium
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: use Ubuntu/bionic perhaps? I don't know what the Ubuntu format is supposed to be
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: hmm
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: why are you packaging something that is already in the Debian archive? 
<paddatrapper> https://packages.debian.org/unstable/text/aspell-bn
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: its a dictionary package, and mine is updated with wordlist and better unicode support
<pavlushka> that's why
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: ah I see. I would suggest filing a wishlist bug for the version bump against the Debian package to indicate interest too
<paddatrapper> And maybe consider joining Debian-IN and update the official version in Debian
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: at some point I thought that but that's a lot to ask :p
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: filing a wishlist bug for the version bump against the Debian package to indicate interest too [Explain a little more with links]
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: 
<paddatrapper> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs
<paddatrapper> https://www.debian.org/Bugs/Reporting
#ubuntu-za 2018-07-10
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: ping
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: pong 
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: need help (just explanation), https://pastebin.com/kisbhpyX
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: have you changed the dsc file? The checksum that is expected (listed in .changes) is different to the checksum of the actual file 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: nope
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: I maintained the same process as I did for xenial, on bionic resulted this
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: how did you sign the changes file? (what command) 
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: debuild -S -kkeyid
<pavlushka> and then dpkg-buildpackage -kkeyid
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: and then dput ppa:~pavelsayekat/aspell-bn-git ../aspell-bn_0.02-1-3ubuntu1_source.changes
<pavlushka> worked for xenial
<paddatrapper> cd .. 
<paddatrapper> And then try upload? 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: same result
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: cat .dsc?
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: https://pastebin.com/WVd9XjyB
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: and source.changes, https://pastebin.com/ghkUFZY2
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: remove all the build artifacts created (dsc, changes, deb, etc) and try rebuild? 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: did that many times, even redownloaded the source and restarted the process, same result
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: then I don't know why it isn't working... I can't see anything in particular that is wrong 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: I am posting you the whole process i m following, see if any amendment needed, in a minute
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: ok cool. Can you also send me a link to your packaging repo? 
<paddatrapper> I'll only be able to fully dive into it tonight (in 9/10 hours) though - heading to the airport at the moment 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: https://launchpad.net/~pavelsayekat/+archive/ubuntu/aspell-bn-git, got the old source by pull-lp-source aspell-bn, and my source is in git@gitlab.com:Pavel-Sayekat/aspell-bn.git
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: my packaging procedure https://pastebin.com/1LhqQQv2
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: thanks. I'll take a look tonight
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: i TRIED to send a patch to debian from ubuntu but need more investigation to send it correctly and successfully, means need more time.
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: I used Launchpad to do the bionic build, it just did.
<pavlushka> from xenial
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: great
<pavlushka> whew
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: new issue, https://pastebin.com/dNsQj6MP
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: https://launchpad.net/~pavelsayekat/+archive/ubuntu/aspell-bn-git the signing key is not available.
<pavlushka> inetpro_: o/
#ubuntu-za 2018-07-12
<caffeinethePOP> hey
<caffeinethePOP> this is the first time I'm using a irc 
<caffeinethePOP> anyone here?
<caffeinethePOP> fuck this
<caffeinethePOP> join #naveen
<paddatrapper> Anyone attending the AWS summit in Cape Town today? 
<CraigZim> morning all
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> paddatrapper: I know kmf is down there
<paddatrapper> inetpro: morning. Ah cool 
#ubuntu-za 2018-07-13
<Kilos> hi guys, i need everyones help again to support tara please
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDkAbiRzACA&app=desktop
<Kilos> the final stage is by public vote
<Kilos> share it as far as possible please
<Kilos> i am not sure if it needs the facebook link to be fully active
<Kilos> paddatrapper that includes you and everyone you can find
<Kilos> and you please superfly , get the yanks to help
<paddatrapper> Kilos: sure, will do! 
<Kilos> ty guys
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDkAbiRzACA&sns=fb
<Kilos> that is the FB link i have. 
#ubuntu-za 2018-07-15
<Kilos> hi Toris welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> sorry i must sleep now everyone, have a good night
